# GALERIE unterwegs Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/City-...Bikes



## gpzmandel (1. November 2016)

Hi, da so eine Galerie "Unterwegs" hier im Forum nicht besteht, dachte ich mir, dass hier alle Bilder reingestellt werden könnten, auf dem ihr mit eueren Bikes unterwegs wart.
Scheint ja gut zu laufen hier. Los traut euch mehr davon. 

Ich mach mal den Anfang unterwegs am Rhein Höhe Wesel Niederrhein.


----------



## Andcream (2. November 2016)

Dann mache ich mal mit. Unterwegs in der Nähe von Augsburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sachse1 (2. November 2016)

Tour mit dem Escapade im Dresdener Umland


----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2016)

in die Arbeit


----------



## TrueMoabit (3. November 2016)

Kaffenback2 Rahmen mit 1x11fach Gruppe. War unterwegs von Berlin nach Staßfurt auf der R1. Am Sattel ist das Zelt


----------



## rasumichin (4. November 2016)

Nicht ganz aktuell, aber von der letzten kleinen Reise.

Werd mich schweren Herzen vom Rahmen trennen, ist mir letztens Umgefallen und hat eine 2. fette Delle im Oberrohr davon getragen und irgendwo ist mir nicht mehr gaz wohl beim Gedanken schwer beladen den Hügel runer zu donnern.


----------



## popeye (4. November 2016)

Die ganze Woche klasse November-Wetter, aber nie Zeit das zu nutzen. Heute hat's dann doch noch geklappt.














Schönes Wochenende euch allen
Michael


----------



## track94 (4. November 2016)

Rhein bei Dinslaken mit ein bisschen Ruhrpott Romantik.
Aber ist es jetzt ein Lasten/Trekking/ oder was auch immer ]


----------



## Tinkerer (5. November 2016)

Gerade eben von der Critical Mass zurück gekommen.






Und ja, die Beleuchtung ist natürlich extra für die CM moniert, damit fahre ich nicht im Alltag herum. - Wobei, besser wahrgenommen wird man im Winter damit alle mal... 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem September:














(Bilder hab ich dieses Jahr wirklich mehr als genug aufgenomen... )


----------



## 601 (6. November 2016)

Hi, da hier gerade die Welt im Regen untergeht, kann ich auch ein paar (Handy-)Bilder von der letzten Tour einstellen...


----------



## kuwahara (8. November 2016)

Wo ist denn das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (8. November 2016)

Eschenlainetal zwischen Eschenlohe und Walchensee.


----------



## ArSt (8. November 2016)

Hab' ich auch ein paar Bilder von, sind aber schon vier Jahre alt:

















Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Bener (8. November 2016)

Immenstaadt?


popeye schrieb:


>


----------



## ArSt (8. November 2016)

Dann mal ein paar neuere Impressionen von einer richtigen Tour mit einem "Leidensgenossen" . Wir haben bei echt miesem Wetter heuer den Rennsteig abgefahren. Unsere jeweils 28 Jahre alten Räder haben das sehr gut mitgemacht, wir selber waren dann aber nach drei Tagen schon etwas angeschlagen. 
Aufbruch in Saalfeld:





















Zum Glück haben sich nie große Klumpen angehäuft, der dauernde Regen hat die Pampe immer gleich wieder runter gewaschen:





















Auf dem Heimweg:





Aufräumen zuhause:





Beste Grüße, Armin


----------



## 601 (8. November 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour


----------



## ohneee (9. November 2016)

Das erste Mal, dass ich hier ein Foto ins Albaum hochlade und poste, ich hoffe, das klappt so, wie geplant. War eine kleine Herbsttour zum Dümmer See, leider zu kalt zum Baden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (9. November 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Immenstaadt?



Wenn Du Immenstaad am Bodensee meinst, nah dran. DAs Bild ist die Konstanzer Seite am See, aber wäre nicht so viel Nebel müsste man Immenstaad auf diesem Bild am anderen Seeufer erkennen können


----------



## kante2004 (9. November 2016)

Was fährst du denn für Reifen bei dem Schnee?



601 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour


----------



## 601 (9. November 2016)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn für Reifen bei dem Schnee?



Das sind Schwalbe Marathon Almotion 28 x 2.0. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Bei diesen Bedingungen war das nicht unbedingt die optimale Reifenwahl. Ich hatte aber auch nicht mit so viel Schnee gerechnet. Mit viel Gefühl beim Treten und etwas Fahrtechnik konnte ich zwar bis auf ca. 400 m des Wegs alles fahren, mit einem anderen Reifen wäre ich aber entspannter unterwegs gewesen. Gerade bei vereisten Stellen hätte ich mir meine Spikereifen gewünscht.

Ansonsten bin ich aber mit dem Reifen sehr zufrieden!

Die Felgenbremsen waren bei den Verhältnissen auch überfordert. Trotz maximaler Handkraft, musste ich des Öfteren mit dem Fuß mitbremsen. Bergauf hatten mich die mit Schnee und Eis zugesetzten Schutzbleche noch gestört, bergab war ich dann über alles froh, was meine Fahrt verlangsamte. 

Bergab, auf unverspurten Wegen zu fahren, hat aber trotz der genannten Einschränkungen viel Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn ich nie so recht wusste, welche Hindernisse unter der Schneedecke lauern.


----------



## Nimron (11. November 2016)




----------



## ArSt (11. November 2016)

Milseburgtunnel auf dem Bahnradweg Hessen:


----------



## Tinkerer (11. November 2016)

Tunnelbilder hätte ich auch im Angebot.

Leider kann man die Nebelwand mitten im Tunnel nur erahnen:






Dafür ist das hier aber ganz nice, auch wenn es mehr eine Unterführung als ein Tunnel ist:


----------



## obscura (12. November 2016)

Anfang September in Usedom mit dem Falter


----------



## Deleted 289649 (12. November 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Dafür ist das hier aber ganz nice, auch wenn es mehr eine Unterführung als ein Tunnel ist:


Was benutzt er denn als Lampe ?


----------



## µ_d (12. November 2016)

Kürzlich die Strecke Stuttgart - Hamburg in 3 Tagesetappen via Bamberg und Hildesheim gefahren. Da gab es dann jeweils einen Ruhetag.
Bei der Strecke Bamberg - Hildesheim musste ich in Göttingen abbrechen und die Bahn nehmen da ich knappe 4,5 Stunden Schneeregen durchradelt habe und die Hände und Füße einfach nicht mehr aufgewärmt bekommen habe als abends die Temperaturen wieder unter 0° gefallen sind. Die anderen beiden Tage liefen problemlos.


----------



## Tinkerer (12. November 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Was benutzt er denn als Lampe ?



Der "Tunnel" war bis vor ca. drei Monaten ein dunkles Loch, dann sind da LEDs eingebaut worden.






Haben wir nach einer ausgiebigen kalten Dusche bei der örtlichen Critical Mass für eine kleine "Tunnel-Party" genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (14. November 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Motivationsbilder für winterliche Touren. Die Bilder stammen alle von meiner letzten Tour in den Bergen.



















































Zur Anzeige in der hochgeladenen Auflösung, einfach auf die Bilder klicken.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. November 2016)

@601 was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter für die KleenKanteens? Suche was klapperfreies und trotzdem gerne nicht die Plastik- Originale...

Latest Arbeitsundsonstauchalles- Bike:


----------



## 601 (14. November 2016)

@guitarman-3000 : Montiert ist dieser Flaschenhalter, den ich aber leider auch zurechtbiegen musste:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...IpshWSVqdKwDehWvQRpLjQoAxnFma65mInhoCnyvw_wcB


----------



## popeye (20. November 2016)

Heute nochmal ein ohne-Handschuh-Radeln-Tag, klasse. Ausblick vom Campus der Uni Konstanz (steht ganz sicher in keinem Bodensee-Reiseführer):





Der kleine Turm in der Ferne im rechten Teil des Bildes sieht aus der Nähe gar nicht so klein aus:





Und der Blick zurück vom Turm zur Uni Konstanz, wo ich Bild 1 aufgenommen habe.





Zwischen Aussichtspunkt 1 und 2 ein bisschen vor alten Gemäuern posen





vorbei am Kletterwald





Aber meisstens enden dann doch alle Touren irgendwie am See













Schönen Start in die Woche allerseits
Michael


----------



## gpzmandel (20. November 2016)

popeye schrieb:


> Heute nochmal ein ohne-Handschuh-Radeln-Tag, klasse. Ausblick vom Campus der Uni Konstanz (steht ganz sicher in keinem Bodensee-Reiseführer):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiles Rad schöne Tour zu beneiden wo Du wohnst.


----------



## gpzmandel (23. November 2016)

Heute eine kleine Ausfahrt gemacht.


----------



## madone (26. November 2016)

Als sich der Fön und der Tag verabschiedete ...


----------



## Deleted 318916 (26. November 2016)

.


----------



## Rommos (27. November 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Als sich der Fön und der Tag verabschiedete ...


Was hast du denn für eine Stromquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (27. November 2016)

Habe heute mit den Chromat eine schöne Tour gemacht. Ein Stück den Rheinradweg von Ossenberg nach Baerl und dann weiter zur Preußenhalde. Dann über Vierbaum und Rheinberg zurück in die Heimat.






Rhein Auen






Grubenlampe auf der Preußenhalde


 


 
Kleiner abstecher über New York hab ich auch noch geschafft. 
Schön wars und trocken.


----------



## madone (27. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Stromquelle?


7,2V rc -Akku 3600 Ah 
Leuchtdauer gute 8 Stunden


----------



## Rommos (27. November 2016)

madone schrieb:


> 7,2V rc -Akku 3600 Ah
> Leuchtdauer gute 8 Stunden


Da forderst du die LED aber schon


----------



## popeye (27. November 2016)

Auch bei Nebel schön. Blick auf den Bodensee heute Mittag vom Napoelon Museum in der Schweiz, auf dem Weg von Konstanz nach Stein am Rhein.

Euch allen einen guten Start in die Woche.
Michael


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2016)

race to work


----------



## Tinkerer (4. Dezember 2016)

Advent, Advent, ein Lichtlein brennt... (Weil ich zu faul bin, es nach jeder Winter-CM abzumachen und zur nächsten wieder dran zu friemeln. )


















Noch tiefer kann man kaum ins Ruhrgebiet fahren, ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen.  Hochwasser hab ich an der Stelle ja schon erlebt, aber so ein  bizarres Schauspiel mit dem Raureif bisher noch nicht. Alleine dafür hat sich die kleine Trassenausfahrt am Sonntag schon gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (10. Dezember 2016)

Weiß nicht ob es hier Tatort-Fans gibt (möglich) und letzten Sonntag lief ja der letzte Bodensee-Tatort (Fans davon hier? Vermutlich unwahrscheinlich  ). Egal, jedenfalls war für mich der heimliche Hauptdarsteller dieses schöne, alte Haus im Hingtergrund mit Blick auf den Bodensee und das geniale alte Tor mit dem Briefkasten und der 8 drauf:





Und deshalb war das Wochenziel das Haus zu finden und ich finde es sieht wirklich so geheimnisvoll aus wie im Film. Leider wird es aber wohl bald abgerissen 





Ansonsten war es heute wohl sonnig, habe ich gehört, irgendwo da oben über dem Nebel. Diese Aufnahmen habe ich heute MITTAG aufgenommen.









Und wie immer endet die Tour am See:




Schönes Restwochenende wünscht Michael


----------



## Rommos (10. Dezember 2016)

Fand den Bodensee-Tatort gut, schade drum. Gäb andere, die ich nicht brauche...


----------



## 601 (10. Dezember 2016)

Herbstwege


----------



## Daniel110 (22. Dezember 2016)

Gestern gab´s neben einem kleinen Hol- und Bringeservice noch einen kleinen Abstecher in die Rostocker Schweiz:


----------



## kuwahara (23. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Fand den Bodensee-Tatort gut, schade drum. Gäb andere, die ich nicht brauche...



Wirklich? Ich hab mich als local extrem fremdgeschämt....


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2016)

Aber das haus war klasse.
Die bodensee tatorte waren die letzten 2-3 jahre eher flach. Der letzte ging ok...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (23. Dezember 2016)

kuwahara schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich hab mich als local extrem fremdgeschämt....


Na ja, das kann ich mir denken...aber das ist wohl meistens so, wenn man als Gegend / Bevölkerung "dargestellt" wird....


----------



## Daniel110 (26. Dezember 2016)

Papa und Sohn auf Achse...


----------



## [email protected] (27. Dezember 2016)

Zwischen all den Festessen ein paar Kalorien verbrennen kann nicht falsch sein...


----------



## Hanwag (30. Dezember 2016)

Heute auch mal mit meinem London Road unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (31. Dezember 2016)

Heute schnell noch eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde eingeschoben und auf den allerletzten Drücker auch das erweiterte Km-Jahresziel erreicht.






Leider hatte ich kein Handtuch dabei, um für nachher einen Platz zu reservieren. IMO ist das am 31.12. der beste Aussichtspunkt der ganzen Stadt. Nach Süden der Blick über das ganze Tal bis rauf auf die Höhen, im Westen und Osten höher liegende Wohngebiete und nach Norden freier Blick bergauf bis zu den Nordhöhen. Alles was weiter unten abgefeuert wird, expoldiert so ziemlich auf Augenhöhe. - Mitten drin, statt nur dabei. 



Spoiler





































Spoiler: Letztes Jahr sah das dann so aus:


----------



## gpzmandel (4. Januar 2017)

Anhänger ziehen kann das Chromat auch. Kleine Runde mit den Kindern. 


 
Gruß Maik


----------



## sachse1 (4. Januar 2017)

Hier mal ein ( Telefon)-Unterwegsbild vom Escapade. Sogar mit Sonne!


----------



## Bonpensiero (4. Januar 2017)

Das Cotic Escapade gibt es ja nun auch in Fast Red:





Hat was...


----------



## gpzmandel (19. Januar 2017)

Die Tage bei Schnee in den Rheinauen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2017)

Schnee gabs im Schwarzwald auch...


----------



## soprano (22. Januar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schnee gabs im Schwarzwald auch...



Ist das zwischen Buchenbach und Wagensteig, Richtung St.Märgen bzw Spirzen???


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2017)

soprano schrieb:


> Ist das zwischen Buchenbach und Wagensteig, Richtung St.Märgen bzw Spirzen???


Kenne mich in der Gegend nicht so aus... Die Aufnahme wurde zwischen Gutach im Breisgau und Winden im Elztal gemacht.

Hier ein Foto von heute, auf dem Rheinradweg, Nähe Speyer, ohne Schnee.


----------



## soprano (23. Januar 2017)

Haha, um zwei Seitentäler verschätzt!  Das Landwassereck hat ne fiese Rampe drin, gell (bei dem Gasthaus)?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2017)

soprano schrieb:


> Haha, um zwei Seitentäler verschätzt!  Das Landwassereck hat ne fiese Rampe drin, gell (bei dem Gasthaus)?!


Ja, die Schlussrampe mit 18% war ganz schön heftig... 

Heute dafür wieder schön flach  am Rhein, kurz vor Mainz.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2017)

Dann hat auch das wetter gepasst. Das stück zwischen worms und mainz finde ich eher mau zu fahren. Weiter flußabwärts wird es demnächst etwas wellig.


----------



## schraubenkopf (24. Januar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja, die Schlussrampe mit 18% war ganz schön heftig...
> 
> Heute dafür wieder schön flach  am Rhein, kurz vor Mainz.



Den Weg bin ich auch schon gefahren. Ist das das Stück mit dem groben Schotter? Ich konnte damals nur im Schritttempo drüber, war mit einem Stahlrad mit 37er Reifen unterwegs.

Gutes Gelingen auf deiner ambitionierten Tour!


----------



## track94 (24. Januar 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Anhänger ziehen kann das Chromat auch. Kleine Runde mit den Kindern.
> Anhang anzeigen 561258
> Gruß Maik



Der Nachwuchs braucht neues Bike


----------



## gpzmandel (24. Januar 2017)

track94 schrieb:


> Der Nachwuchs braucht neues Bike


Ist schon in Planung der Sohn bekommt ein Scott 24+ und die Tochter das Rad vom Sohnemann, das Orange Kania 20 Zoll. Bin mit den Kindern letzten Woche 9 Km gefahren mein Tochter auf ein 14Zoll Rad.Die hatte am Abend Muskelkater .


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2017)

Schnapszahl-Kilometer entlang des Rheins (in der Nähe der Loreley)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (25. Januar 2017)

Mit dem Junior beim Dannerer in der Jachenau:


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2017)

Heute im schönen Münsterland unterwegs.


----------



## reense (2. Februar 2017)

Letzter Jahr auf meiner Tour von Frankfurt am Main nach Split. Das Bild ist auf der Etappe von Deggendorf nach Au an der Donau entstanden.


----------



## shibby68 (3. Februar 2017)

Mein treuer Alltagsbegleiter


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2017)

Schon etwas dunkel in Bremen


----------



## Radsatz (5. Februar 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Mein treuer Alltagsbegleiter



sieht ja grauenhaft aus mit den Isobandschellen für die Bremsleitung


----------



## shibby68 (5. Februar 2017)

Gebe ich Dir recht aber die Kabelbinder und Clips waren aus


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Gebe ich Dir recht aber die Kabelbinder und Clips waren aus


Tesa ist etwas unafufälliger


----------



## shibby68 (5. Februar 2017)

Jetzt heult hier nicht rum, das ist die Alltag Karre und bleibt kein Dauerzustand


----------



## Radsatz (5. Februar 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Jetzt heult hier nicht rum, das ist die Alltag Karre und bleibt kein Dauerzustand



Dat wolle wir auch hoffen,zusammen gestrickte werden hier genug gezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Jetzt heult hier nicht rum, das ist die Alltag Karre und bleibt kein Dauerzustand


Ist kein geheule. Ich fahre an unauffälligen Stellen auch im Dauerzustand mit Tesa. Finde ich auf nicht-schwarzem Lack deutlich schöner als Kabelbinder.

Ist der Lack eigentlich von Transition inspiriert?


----------



## shibby68 (7. Februar 2017)

lack habe ich bei einigen mal gesehen. transition. all-city etc. 
wollte ich auch gerne und dann mal die spraydose geschwungen


----------



## outdoortrotter (7. Februar 2017)

Dann beteilige ich mich hier auch einmal...





Das Foto ist heute auf meinem Weg nach Flensburg entstanden. Endlich kommt der Schnee zu uns [emoji854]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerer (13. Februar 2017)

Sonntag mal das gute Wetter für einen Ausflug zur Ruhr genutzt. (Die Kamera zeigt sich vom Gegenlicht leicht überfordert, Nebel war da definitv keiner. ) War schon recht angenehm und in den nächsten Tagen soll es noch doppelt so warm werden.  Nur soviel Sonnenlicht war ungewohnt und um ein Haar hätte ich prompt die Sonnenbrille zuhause vergessen, nach den "Nachtfahrten" in letzter Zeit.






Im Zuge der Bremsenwartung hab ich für den Gepäckträger Befestigungsstreben mit Versatz besorgt. Die kann ich schräg nach unten führen ohne daß es mit der Bremse wieder so extrem eng wird. Dadurch, daß die kürzer sind (tatsächlich ist die Länge absolut perfekt) und ich gleichzeitig eine andere Tasche für Flickzeug und Ersatzschauch anbringen mußte, weil die alte jetzt nicht mehr paßt, wirkt das ganze Heck viel aufgeräumter und der Gepäckträger ist ohne Taschen auf ein paar Schritt Entfernung so gut wie unsichtbar.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2017)

Heute in Ferropolis


----------



## outdoortrotter (15. Februar 2017)

Heute auf der L317 zwischen dem Sankelmarker See und dem Arnkiel-Park (Schleswig-Holstein).


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nimron (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (21. Februar 2017)

Nach 2 Jahren Finale u zig Evo Stufen


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2017)

Und ich dachte schon,  du wolltest bis zur perfekten Vollendung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (21. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon,  du wolltest bis zur perfekten Vollendung...



Na ja das berührungslose Tretlager ist ja noch nicht auf den Markt
Na dann komm mal mit tipps


----------



## Tinkerer (21. Februar 2017)

@Nimron: Das gibt ein Like, weil zuhause ist es immer am schönsten.


----------



## Mathes66 (4. März 2017)




----------



## BQuark (11. März 2017)

Heute in Brandenburg


----------



## kona86 (11. März 2017)

Nimron schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 576627
> Anhang anzeigen 576628


Schönes Rad. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## 601 (21. März 2017)

Grüße aus der Toskana! Ich bin gerade auf der Route der Tuscany Trail Rallye unterwegs. Wobei ich als Startpunkt Florenz gewählt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (21. März 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Grüße aus der Toskana! Ich bin gerade auf der Route der Tuscany Trail Rallye unterwegs. Wobei ich als Startpunkt Florenz gewählt habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 586751 Anhang anzeigen 586752


 

Auf den Faden der Le Eroica ? wo sich die mit den alten RR abstrampeln


----------



## 601 (21. März 2017)

Die Rallye ist eine eigene Veranstaltung:

http://www.tuscanytrail.it/en

Hier noch ein Video dazu:


----------



## Nimron (21. März 2017)

kona86 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Das ist ein Pinnacle Cobalt, also nichts Besonderes... Man kann sie sehr günstig bei EvansCycles bekommen. Ich nutze es im Winter und bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## outdoortrotter (25. März 2017)

Mein Awol auf der Fahrradtour zum Lang und Idstedter See (SH) mit meinen Lüdden von der Jugendgruppe. [emoji854]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 601 (25. März 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Auf den Faden der Le Eroica ? wo sich die mit den alten RR abstrampeln



Es scheint gewisse Paralellen zu geben. Zumindest hat mich dieses Schild eine längere Zeit begleitet:


----------



## 601 (25. März 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Unterwegs:



 



 

Scheinbar existieren hier noch einige Römerstraßen:
(An die Historiker unter uns: Sind das noch Römerstraßen oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch?)



 

Und morgen gehts ans Meer!


----------



## 601 (26. März 2017)

Wenn ich das Meer schon erwähnt habe hier noch ein Foto von heute. (Etwas off- topic, da ohne Bike. Aber das Rad hat einfach nicht in den Hotelaufzug gepasst... ;-) )


----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2017)




----------



## 601 (27. März 2017)

Hier nochmals Meer, dieses Mal mit Fahrrad:


----------



## 601 (28. März 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour, incl. Rückreise nach Florenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (2. April 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unterwegs:


----------



## 601 (2. April 2017)

Nächste Wunschroute:

http://torino-nice.weebly.com/


----------



## Specialk (2. April 2017)

@601 
Schöne Bilder, welchen Rahmen bewegst du da?


----------



## 601 (2. April 2017)

Danke!

Das ist ein Herkelmann-Rahmen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Genaueres kann ich auch nicht sagen, da ich den Rahmen gebraucht übernommen habe.


----------



## 601 (11. April 2017)

Frühjahrs-Biken an der Isar


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (16. April 2017)

Schöne Tour, schöne Bilder, und ein feiner Plan für die nächste Tour. 
DANKE FÜRS MITNEHMEN!


----------



## mubi (24. April 2017)

dieses bild ist brutal schön:


----------



## kommski (25. April 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Frühjahrs-Biken an der Isar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 593158



Hi, wo ist den das genau? Bei Feldmorching gibt es ähnlich schief stehende Kiefern. 
Noch ein Bild von der Isar / Isarradweg


----------



## 601 (25. April 2017)

kommski schrieb:


> Hi, wo ist den das genau?



Ich war etwa hier in der Pupplinger Au unterwegs:

Breitengrad: 47,9299 Längengrad: 11,4418


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lunarocker11 (29. April 2017)

Rhein kann ich au... ;-)





Dunkel au, hihi


----------



## Tinkerer (1. Mai 2017)

Bevor das angekündigte schlechte Wetter am Maifeiertag anrückt, heute schnell noch ein kleine Runde gedreht. Zum Glück hat mich das tolle Wetter zum Cruiser greifen lassen, bei dem anderen Rad ist mir vorhin eine lose Speiche aufgefallen. Gut das es zuhause geblieben ist.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Mai 2017)

Ein gt retro bmx cruiser auf 26" ... irgendwie freaky.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (1. Mai 2017)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Bevor das angekündigte schlechte Wetter am Maifeiertag anrückt


Die Menschen denken nur an sich, das ist kein schlechtes Wetter nur weil es auch mal Regnen muß.. Wir in NRW haben einigen Rückstand aufzuholen.. Es ist nicht immer Bike-Wetter..


----------



## Tinkerer (1. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ein gt retro bmx cruiser auf 26" ... irgendwie freaky.


 
Nein, nein. Nicht freakig, nur individuell. 



bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Die Menschen denken nur an sich, das ist kein schlechtes Wetter nur weil es auch mal Regnen muß.. Wir in NRW haben einigen Rückstand aufzuholen.. Es ist nicht immer Bike-Wetter..


 
Ich hab nichts gegen Regen. - Jedenfalls nicht zwischen Sonntag Abend und Freitag Nachtmittag. 

Naja, wenn es nächsten Sonntag zur diesjährigen Sternfahrt so tolles Wetter wie letztes Jahr hat, kann es bis dahin von mir aus durchregnen. - Gut, die 2 bis 3 Stunden CM am Freitag dürften ruhig trocken sein...


----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2017)

Fürs nächste Mal bitte eine Tüte Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinoKlaus (4. Mai 2017)

Am langen 1.Mai-Wochenende haben meine besser Hälfte und Ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und sind für 3 Tage und 2 Nächte aus der Großstadt in den Spreewald geflüchtet. Die erste Nacht war ein bisschen frostig, aber insgesamt war das Wetter Tagsüber perfekt zum Fahren. Als Auftakt für die kommende Fahrrad-Camping-Saison eine gelungene Tour. Zum Herrentag gehts dann zusätzlich mit der kleinen im Anhänger auf Tour. Letztes Jahr hat sie das sehr gut mitgemacht (Berlin-Müritz-Berlin und Berlin-Usedom-Prenzlau).

4 Bilder von der aktuellen Tour:


 

 

 

 

3 Bilder vom letzten Jahr:


 

 

 

Kleine Infos zu den Rädern:
Das graue ist ein Focus Planet, 11 Gang Alfine mit Kettentrieb, hydr. Disc; SONdeluxe, Tubus Carry Titan und Blackburn Outpost nachgerüstet.
Das weiße ist ein Mi:Tech Tyke T1 ROEX, Rohloff Speedhub mit Riementrieb, Marta SL Mag., SONdeluxe, Tubus Carry Titan und Tubus Tara.


----------



## Lunarocker11 (5. Mai 2017)

Super, mit Kids auf Tour!
Werde mit unserer großen dieses Jahr auch den 1. Overnighter in Angriff nehmen.
hier wars aber zu gefährlich ;-) (wobei es bei Tag gar nich soooo furchterregend ist ....


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2017)

An der gleichen Stelle war ich Ende Januar


----------



## Lunarocker11 (5. Mai 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> An der gleichen Stelle war ich Ende Januar



ha!
ja, komme da recht häufig vorbei, da je nach Variante, auf meiner RTW-Strecke


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Mai 2017)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> holzi holzi holz holz holz


  was man mit holz alles machen kann


----------



## madone (8. Mai 2017)

Toskana an Ostern


----------



## outdoortrotter (8. Mai 2017)

Bei Komoot als Lohnenswerter Wanderweg an der Schlei angegeben. Da mussten wir doch einmal mit dem Rad hin [emoji12] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## musclecramp (9. Mai 2017)

Irgendwo bei Gütersloh. Gudereit SX50 Evo


----------



## Tinkerer (9. Mai 2017)

Mit den tollen Italienbildern kann ich leider nicht mithalten, dafür hab ich Sonntag eine kleines "Bilderrätsel" aufgenommen:







Finde den Fehler!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (9. Mai 2017)

Die Österreich-Flagge mit dem Bären drauf ist zum einen falsch und gehört zum anderen nicht dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (17. Mai 2017)

Ich konnte einfach nicht länger wiederstehen. 






Kann ich die Ketzerei mit der heutigen Spazierfahrt wieder gut machen? 











50km lockeres hin-und-her Rollen über die alte Bahntrasse. Sportlich wurde das höchstens durch die Temperaturen, aber es geht ja um den Spaß an der Freude.


----------



## shibby68 (18. Mai 2017)

das "bmx" ist total abgefahren...  
50km mögen für dich kein sport sein, da guck dir mal den schnitt der gesellschaft an. da kannste schonmal sauerstoffzelt und reha buchen.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2017)

Ich war gestern auch mit dem Cargobike unterwegs


----------



## georg.m (18. Mai 2017)

Hier ist mein aktuelles Vielzweckfahrrad, was u.a. für 1-Tag-Reisen genutzt wird:





Das Bild war von Google so bearbeitet


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2017)

Heute früh auf dem Weg in die Arbeit mit dem Trekker


----------



## Tinkerer (19. Mai 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> 50km mögen für dich kein sport sein, da guck dir mal den schnitt der gesellschaft an. da kannste schonmal sauerstoffzelt und reha buchen.


 
Vielleicht hab ich das falsch ausgedrückt. Die 50km wollte ich garnicht so betonen. Es gibt hier genug Strecken, wo ich nach nur 5 Kilometern mit dem GT dringend eine Pause bräuchte. Der Punkt war mehr, daß die Trasse nur minimale Höhenunterschiede hat und ich zudem mit ziemlich gemütlicher Geschwindigkeit herumgecruised bin, statt maximales Tempo rauszuholen. - Und wenn ich eine Runde um den Sportplatz _laufen_ müßte, würde ich gerne nochmal auf den Punkt mit dem Sauerstoff zurückkommen...


----------



## Altmetal (19. Mai 2017)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Und wenn ich eine Runde um den Sportplatz _laufen_ müßte, würde ich gerne nochmal auf den Punkt mit dem Sauerstoff zurückkommen...


Wenn das Dein Hausarzt liest, würde er dich sofort zum Kardiologen schicken ...


----------



## Tinkerer (19. Mai 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Wenn das Dein Hausarzt liest, würde er dich sofort zum Kardiologen schicken ...


 
Wenn ich "laufen" schreibe, meine ich natürlich "rennen" und nicht "gehen". Hab ich schon vor 20 Jahren gehaßt. Radfahren hat für mich den unschlagbaren Vorteil, daß es eine der wenigen Sportarten ist, die man im Sitzen ausüben kann.


----------



## Altmetal (19. Mai 2017)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Wenn ich "laufen" schreibe, meine ich natürlich "rennen" und nicht "gehen".


Genau so hatte ich das auch verstanden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (21. Mai 2017)

Heute ohne extra Sauerstoff, dafür aber mit Zusatzenergie. Oder etwas pointierter ausgedrückt: Technik von morgen vor Technik von gestern; heute aufgenommen. 






Schöne Sonntagstour aus dem Wuppertal ins Ruhrtal und über Essen, Bochum und Hattingen wieder zurück. Beim letzten Mal sah das noch so aus:






Zumindestens bin ich markentreu.  (Das treue, alte Stahlross bekommt natürlich weiterhin seinen Auslauf.)


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2017)

Wir haben auch mal wieder die Stahlrösser auf größerer Reise bewegt: 

Poleposition beim Warten auf die Fähre Rostock - Gedser:


 
In unbeladenem Zustand am Strand von Rødvig:


----------



## Tinkerer (10. Juni 2017)

Auf die Idee um 2h in der Nacht den Grill anzuwerfen muß man auch erstmal kommen, aber während die Mitfahrer beschäftigt waren, hab ich die Zeit für ein paar Aufnahmen genutzt. Leider gibt meine Kamera nur mäßig gut die Stimmung wieder, aber diese Kombination aus Fluß, Nebel und Vollmond sieht man so sicher nicht alle Tage bzw. Nächte.


----------



## pefro (11. Juni 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wir haben auch mal wieder die Stahlrösser auf größerer Reise bewegt:
> 
> Poleposition beim Warten auf die Fähre Rostock - Gedser:



Ich nehme an, ihr seit Berlin - Kopgenhagen gefahren? Wie habt ihr denn übernachtet, Camping/Zelt oder Hotel / Pension?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Juni 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, ihr seit Berlin - Kopgenhagen gefahren? Wie habt ihr denn übernachtet, Camping/Zelt oder Hotel / Pension?



 Genau. Wir hatten alles dabei und haben gezeltet. An einigen Campingplätzen gibt es mittlerweile vermehrt so kleine Hütten, die haben wir auch manchmal genutzt. Sind kaum teurer als zelten, aber man spart sich das Zelt auf/abbauen.


----------



## hotep (16. Juni 2017)

immer nur gucken ist auch blöd. 

in diesem sinne möchte ich auch wieder mal ein kleiner beitrag leisten:


 

Ritchey Ascent Breakaway



 

Kurbel und Naben sram x9, Felgen DT Swiss XM 401, Schaltwerk M950, Umwerfer M900, Bremsen TRP Spyke mit M737 Griffen, Brooks C17, Stütze Syntace P6, Vorbau Syntace F99, Paul Thumbies mit DA 7700 Schalter, King Cage Iris, Blackburn Outpost Rack. Laufrädern und Bremsen sind neu, der Rest Teilekiste. Das Ding musste fertig werden für den Urlaub.



 



 

Das Ding passt in einen nicht allzu großen Koffer. Taxi, U-bahn, Linienbus, Bahn oder Flug: das Ritchey fährt immer gratis mit. 

Beste Grüße aus Tirol!

P.S.: die Fotos sind nicht aus Tirol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (16. Juni 2017)

P.P.S.:



 

Prost mitananda


----------



## Radsatz (16. Juni 2017)

wo muss man auf der analogen landkarte suchen


----------



## hotep (16. Juni 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> wo muss man auf der analogen landkarte suchen



Hallo Diamond Back!

Ich dachte, vielleicht errät es jemand. Dir geb ich aber gern einen Tipp: das zweite Bild ist vor der Filmkulisse von "Popeye the Sailor".

Beste Grüße und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (17. Juni 2017)

Malta? Dein Ritchey gefällt mir. Wozu ist die Klemme am Sitzrohr unterhalb des Oberrohrs?


----------



## pefro (17. Juni 2017)

Und ich dachte mir noch: Nach Tirol musste aber auch mal wieder, wenns da jetzt schon ein Meer hat.

@u40__ 

BreakAway ist bei dem Ritchey kein völlig sinnfrei gewählter Name.


----------



## 601 (17. Juni 2017)

Was es alles so gibt (gab)...


----------



## hotep (17. Juni 2017)

u40__ schrieb:


> Malta? Dein Ritchey gefällt mir. Wozu ist die Klemme am Sitzrohr unterhalb des Oberrohrs?



Malta, 100 Punkte! Gutes Reiseziel für wintermüde Waden (und weihnachtsmüde Geldbeutel).

Ritchey Ascent Breakaway: leider viel zu teuer, für Reisefreunde lohnt es sich aber! Passt in einen (mitgelieferten) Koffer mit 78 x 78 x 22 cm. No Problem im Flugzeug. 

Packzeit 5 min im Youtube-Tutorial, 30-45 min in Echtzeit. Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsscheiben, Kurbel muss alles runter. Aber egal, ist ja Urlaub. Beim fahren merkt man absolut nix vom teilbaren Rahmen, hält wie aus einem Stück. Kaufen!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (18. Juni 2017)

Aahhh, danke. Jetzt bin ich schlauer. Auf der Ritchey-Seite ist die "Brechweg"-Möglichkeit lustigerweise weder in Wort noch in Bild erwähnt: https://ritcheylogic.com/break-away-ascent-frameset


----------



## ceo (5. Juli 2017)

grüße aus der normandie


----------



## ArSt (7. Juli 2017)

Wir waren mit unseren alten Trekkern letztes Wochenende für ein paar Tage an der Saale entlang unterwegs:





Beste Grüße, Armin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## TrueMoabit (9. Juli 2017)

Mein Pendelrad: All City Nature Boy fixed mit Schutzblechen und Lowridern.


----------



## hotep (10. Juli 2017)

Almige Grüße von der Lapones-Alm im Gschnitztal in Tirol! 





Sieht aus wie Urlaub, ist aber eine Art Job: Jungvieh hüten. Mit an Bord Ausrüstung und Essen für 3 Wochen.

Schönen Sommer miteinander!


----------



## ukhesse (10. Juli 2017)

Dawes Mean Street v.1990 mit Blick auf den Collmberg 312m (höchste Erhebung im Landkreis Nordsachsen)


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2017)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Mein Pendelrad: All City Nature Boy fixed mit Schutzblechen und Lowridern.


Männlich übersetzt. Schöner Aufbau.


----------



## c3pflo (10. Juli 2017)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Mein Pendelrad: All City Nature Boy fixed mit Schutzblechen und Lowridern.



Was ist denn das für eine Lackierung?


----------



## kommski (11. Juli 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wir waren mit unseren alten Trekkern letztes Wochenende für ein paar Tage an der Saale entlang unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist der Weg von der Quelle bis nach Hof? Das Stück fehlt mir. Wie hat euch Thüringen gefallen?


----------



## TrueMoabit (11. Juli 2017)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Lackierung?



Le Tonkinois [emoji7]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rommos (11. Juli 2017)

Eine kleine 2 Stunden Ausfahrt um die dunklen Wolken herum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musclecramp (16. Juli 2017)

Schloss Tatenhausen in Tatenhausen


----------



## ceo (17. Juli 2017)

grüße aus guernsey


----------



## ArSt (17. Juli 2017)

kommski schrieb:


> Wie ist der Weg von der Quelle bis nach Hof? Das Stück fehlt mir. Wie hat euch Thüringen gefallen?


Sehr schön aber kurz: 42km. 
Mir hat die Strecke von der Quelle bis Saalfeld ausgezeichnet gefallen, siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/198...le-weitere-jahre.648367/page-45#post-14645989
Grüße, Armin.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Juli 2017)

Departementgrenze 52 / 88


----------



## nightwolf (21. Juli 2017)

Ich bin vor ca. drei Wochen auf eine kleine Runde aufgebrochen, ab daheim an Kanal, Main, Rhein entlang, dann die Mosel wieder hoch, spaeter dann an der Saar entlang. In Merzig tat mir dann der Hintern dermassen weh von dem vielen Flachen, dass ich ueber die Bruecke gefahren bin und die zweite links abgebogen bin - dort geht es (1) bergauf und (2) nach Lothringen. Dann kurz runter bis Burgund, vom Rueckweg hab ich weiter oben schon ein Bild reingestellt, dann in Vittel zur vierten Etappe und anschliessend ins Buerodorf nach Ba-Wue.

Hier aber noch Rheinufer 





P.S.: Hier noch Bilder einer 'Abkuerzung' in Lothringen http://forum.digitalfotonetz.de/viewtopic.php?p=1545289#1545289


----------



## ceo (25. Juli 2017)

grüße vom ende der welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2017)

@ceo Bei Deinen Fotos werde ich immer etwas neidisch.... und das ist gut so!

Weiterhin eine schöne Reise!


----------



## ceo (25. Juli 2017)

merci, ist meine erste radreise bestimmt aber nicht die letzte 4wochen und 2tkm seit köln liegen hinter mir, 2wochen bis flughafen bordeaux und ein paar strandtage vor mir. großartige tour bislang!


----------



## nightwolf (25. Juli 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ceo Bei Deinen Fotos werde ich immer etwas neidisch (...)


Sollte ja kein Problem sein zu finden, steht ja drauf wo er hingefahren ist 
In die Bretagne raus kann man teilweise auch auf einer recht gemuetlichen 'Voie Verte' fahren
https://www.francevelotourisme.com/base-1/troncons/carhaix-saint-meen-le-grand


ceo schrieb:


> merci, ist meine erste radreise bestimmt aber nicht die letzte 4wochen und 2tkm seit köln liegen hinter mir, 2wochen bis flughafen bordeaux und ein paar strandtage vor mir. großartige tour bislang!


Soviel Zeit haben ist natuerlich cool! Hatte ich im Leben zwei mal, einmal am Anfang des Zivildienstes (Danke Peter bis heute einer der besten Chefs die ich je hatte  ) und dann nochmal direkt danach ... 

Naja kommt Zeit kommt Rente  

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 






1996 - _Wo es war steht ja auch hier mit drauf _


----------



## Bonpensiero (25. Juli 2017)

Unterwegs waren wir an Altmühl, Donau und Isar. Hier gerade auf dem Tatzlwurm kurz hinter Riedenburg.







Hier irgendwo an der Altmühl.


----------



## ceo (5. August 2017)

grüße aus la gironde


----------



## Bonpensiero (6. August 2017)

Silberküste - Überwältigende Landschaften! Ich kann schon die Pinienwälder riechen...


----------



## Butze_MTB (27. August 2017)

In Holland. 
Die beigen Schwalbe werden erstmal aufgefahren. 
Das Weiß des Tubus ist durch 30e Reduktion bei BC erträglicher [emoji13]


----------



## pefro (28. August 2017)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> Das Weiß des Tubus ist durch 30e Reduktion bei BC erträglicher [emoji13]



Da machst Du Dir was vor...


----------



## Butze_MTB (28. August 2017)

Anti-theft at least. 
Ob ich da an der Optik noch arbeite, ist nicht raus. Nötig wäre es zweifelsohne


----------



## Butze_MTB (7. September 2017)

Amsterdam nach Groningen von Mi bis So. Via Enkhuizen, Stavoren, Workum, Joure, usw. 
Bis auf Vollgas Regen am Mittwoch nur so tolles Wetter. 
Das Knoppunkt System ist super. Inkl App Fietsknoop easy zu planen, Unterkunft mit Booking geht auch problemlos den Abend vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sachse1 (14. September 2017)

Sächsische Schweiz. Sonne und Regen im Wechsel, Wind sowieso. Mit dem Escapade lässt es sich gut"gräveln".


----------



## michar (14. September 2017)

Kleiner Bericht  Holland/Belgien Tour Ende August:

Anreise mit dem Fernbus nach Amsterdam...eigentlich ziemlich Problemlos mit dem Träger am Bus. Der zwischenhalt in Frankfurt war nur sehr ätzend. Abends noch in die Stadt und das wars auch für Tag 1..leider war der Zeltplatz noch sehr voll..



 


 

Am Tag 2 gings dann endlich los in Richtung Meer...bestes Wetter inklusive. Leider versprach der Wetterbericht dann folgend nichts gutes. Ging dann immer entlang der Küste in  Richtung Den Haag durch die Dünen..sehr schön zu fahren. Am Ende des Tages standen dann auch im ,,flachen,, Holland 140 km und 560hm auf der Uhr.  In Rockanje wurde dann letztenendes das Nachtlager aufgebaut..hinsichtlich der sehr schlechten Wetterprognose für Mittwoch möglichst wasserfest..irgendwie..


----------



## michar (14. September 2017)

Tag 3 startet pünktlich Nachts um 1 mit wirklich krassem Regen welcher bis morgens um 10 auch wirklich anhielt. Die erste kurze trockene Phase genutzt und schnell alles zusammengepackt, die Prognose sollte leider für den ganzen Tag nicht viel besser werden. Augen zu und durch..letzenendes blieb es zwar konstant nass...aber der schlimme regen wie nachts blieb uns erspart. Die Route ging dann weiter am Meer in Richtung Middleburg..wo wir es dann auch nach knapp 90 km dabei belassen haben und völlig durchnässt uns auch mal eine trockene unterkunft gegönnt haben...


 


 


 

Der Plan war das am Tag 4, der von der Prognose deutlich besser war wieder reinzufahren. Also ging es früh morgens auf die Fähre nach Breskens . Eigentlich das Highlight der Tour...genau in das schöne Wetter hinein.  Ziel des Tages sollte dann Belgien sein...über Knogge nach Brügge und Gent. Durch Belgien ging es dann immer an Kanälen entlang..genrell haben wir uns eigentlich dann nur noch an Flüssen orientiert.



 


 




 


 

Brügge:


 

Gent...da dann auch auf den Zeltplatz. Nichts mehr los...aber das sollte ja nicht stören. Aufjedenfall gabs das dringend benötigte Abendessen..


----------



## nightwolf (14. September 2017)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> (...) Das Weiß des Tubus ist durch 30€ Reduktion bei BC erträglicher (...)


Ein Nachbar von mir hat mir so einen weissen Tubus in die Hand gedrueckt: 'Wenn Du eh zum Pulverbeschichter faehrst, dann lass den auch noch machen!'

Kosten fuers Pulvern in schwarz: Na ... wer erraet es???


----------



## michar (14. September 2017)

Tag 5 sollte uns dann wieder Richtung Deutschland bringen...erst Richtung Antwerpen entlang der Schelde und dann an der Rupel an den Albertkanal. Auffällig viele Schlösser und Landsitze..insgesamt aufjedenfall ganz nette Ecke. Leider war nach einem schönen Start das Wetter wieder schlechter und es regnete Nachmittags sehr stark. Da am Tag 6 unserer Tour in jedem fall um 16 Uhr Aachen erreicht werden musste gabs dann am Tag 5 nochmal 150km zu fahren um den Albertkanal zu erreichen. Durchnässt sind wir dann auf einem ziemlich creepy Zeltplatz irgendwo in Belgien geendet. Der Besitzer hatte eigentlich schon Dicht gemacht, ließ uns dann doch aber noch eine Nacht drauf.
















Tag 6 stand dann ganz im Zeichen Km runterzufahren....der Albertkanal ist ein reiner Industriekanal der Antwerpen mit Maastricht verbindet. Super hässlich..aber wenigstens eine Teer- Autobahn. Bis 16 Uhr sollten wir noch 112 km bis Aachen vor uns haben (plus die Höhenmeter vor aachen)..also hieß es auf Nummer sicher gehen und früh los. Wetter war erstmal wieder sehr gut...leider gings dann kurz vor Aachen nochmal richtig los mit Gewitter..hätte nicht mehr sein müssen. Letztenendes sind wir dann wirklich gut durchgezogen und waren gegen 13.30 schon in Aachen...mal wieder komplett nass. Also erstmal den erst besten Dönermann aufgesucht...selbst ein mittelmäßiger Döner schmeckt nach so einem Tag unfassbar gut. Zurück gings dann mit der Bahn...nach dem erstmal gut Verspätung und der anschluss ic damit weg war fing der schaffner dann auch noch an wegen einer fehlenden fahrradkarte?! Braucht man in Bawü nicht nach 9 Uhr...aber nun gut..in nrw offensichtlich schon..










Insgesamt aufjedenfall eine sehr schöne Tour...Holland ist ja bekanntermaßen top zum radfahren. Für mein Geschmack zuviel Teer, aber damit hatte ich gerechnet. Belgien war auch sehr nett...das stück am Albertkanal aber auch erwartungsgemäß reines km-fressen. Einzig das Wetter hätte weniger wechselhaft sein dürfen..insgesamt sind wir in 5 tagen knapp 600km und 1500hm gefahren. Ursprünglich hatten wir noch einen strandtag in holland geplant..aber da war dann nach tag 2 das wetter einfach nicht mehr gut genug..


----------



## nightwolf (14. September 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Tag 5 sollte uns dann wieder Richtung Deutschland bringen...erst Richtung Antwerpen entlang der *Scheide *(...)


YMMD - Der beste Tippfehler des Tages   


michar schrieb:


> fing der schaffner dann auch noch an wegen einer fehlenden fahrradkarte?! Braucht man in Bawü nicht nach 9 Uhr...aber nun gut..in nrw offensichtlich schon.. (...)


Bayern dito ... aber deswegen spricht ja auch die Bibel schon vom _gelobten Laendle_


----------



## michar (14. September 2017)

habs verbessert..haha


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. September 2017)

zwiebeln mit ei, aber nicht in dieser kombination


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. September 2017)

60 euro für´s pulvern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (15. September 2017)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> 60 euro für´s pulvern ?


Falls Du Dich auf die Geschichte mit dem einst-weissen-nun-schwarzen Gepaecktraeger beziehst (ohne Zitate wirds halt immer unuebersichtlich): Nein, genau die 30 gesparten Euro  
Fuer 60 kriegst Du einen Rahmen (vermute ich mal, denn Gabel allein hat vor ein paar Jahren 15.- gekostet), fuer 2x Rahmen mit Gabel waren jedenfalls 150.- faellig.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (15. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Falls Du Dich auf die Geschichte mit dem einst-weissen-nun-schwarzen Gepaecktraeger beziehst (ohne Zitate wirds halt immer unuebersichtlich): Nein, genau die 30 gesparten Euro
> Fuer 60 kriegst Du einen Rahmen (vermute ich mal, denn Gabel allein hat vor ein paar Jahren 15.- gekostet), fuer 2x Rahmen mit Gabel waren jedenfalls 150.- faellig.


Manchmal bekommt man für 60 einen Rahmen aber maaaanchmal gibt es dafür auch nur einen Gepäckträger dafür


----------



## Butze_MTB (15. September 2017)

Ist mir wurscht mit dem Weiß. 

An dem hässlichen Mittwoch sind wir 70km durch Holland. Wenn man trocken loskommt ist es halt passiert. Anhalten zählt nicht. War ja zum Glück noch nicht kalt.


----------



## nightwolf (17. September 2017)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> Ist mir wurscht mit dem Weiß. (...)


Ja das war wie gesagt reiner Zufall - ich hatte hier die Geschichte vom weissen Tubus gelesen, und dann gibt mir mein Nachbar genau so einen weissen Tubus mit um ihn schwarz pulvern zu lassen und das kostet dann genau die gesparten 30.- Euro


----------



## Radsatz (17. September 2017)

Wie immer mit altem Material unterwegs


----------



## nightwolf (17. September 2017)

Naja eigentlich passt es hier ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (17. September 2017)

Irgendwie ist mir das Konzept noch nicht so schlüssig. Hauptlast am HR, Schwerpunkt weit oben?


----------



## nightwolf (17. September 2017)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir das Konzept noch nicht so schlüssig. Hauptlast am HR, Schwerpunkt weit oben?


www.xtracycle.com  






Verglichen mit sonstigen Lastenraedern ist es auch eine preisguenstige Sache. Du besorgst Dir die gewuenschten Zusatzteile von Xtracycle und nutzt ansonsten _(von ein paar Specials mal abgesehen)_ die beruehmte 'Restekiste'.


----------



## TinoKlaus (18. September 2017)

Das gibt es auch in Geil: Das Salsa Blackborow!


----------



## Altmetal (18. September 2017)

Altmetall unterwegs...




@michar Der Brouwersdam ist besonders spaßig, wenn der Wind aus westlichen Richtungen bläst...


----------



## pefro (18. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich passt es hier ja auch



Das Schloß ist bei der Optik aber auch rausgeworfenes Geld... 

Erzähle doch mal, was Du mit dem Bike so machst?


----------



## nightwolf (19. September 2017)

Hi @pefro 

Es steckt auch der Spieltrieb mit drin. Ich will das schon lang mal ausprobieren.
Ansonsten Einkauf & Alltag um ggf. mal das Auto final abschaffen zu koennen.
Tochter ist jetzt gross und hat das Mamataxi inzwischen durch einen eigenen Fuhrpark (Gravelbike, Stadt-MTB, alte Damenradmoehre) ersetzt. Frau faehrt sowieso fast nur Bus oder ICE. 
Ich bin 12 Jahre lang Taxi gefahren und brauch mir kein Auto mehr von vorne links angucken ... bin bis EOL versorgt  

Hier gibts noch mehr Infos und Bilder: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erf...-lastenradumbau-radstandverlaengerung.832905/ 

Wenn das Schloss ueberfluessig ist und die Optik als Diebstahlschutz reicht, dann bin ich hochzufrieden   
Die Nichte will jedenfalls schon mal damit chauffiert werden (die Optik stoert sie offensichtlich nicht), hat sie in einer Voice-Message auf Telegram verlautbaren lassen


----------



## pefro (19. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hi @pefro
> 
> Es steckt auch der Spieltrieb mit drin. Ich will das schon lang mal ausprobieren.
> Ansonsten Einkauf & Alltag um ggf. mal das Auto final abschaffen zu koennen.



Respekt.  Das würde ich ja nicht übers Herz bringen. Aber sonst sieht das nach einer interessanten Lösung und Alternative zu den Front beladenen Cargo Bikes aus.


----------



## nightwolf (19. September 2017)

Auto abschaffen? Das sehe ich eher als Befreiung. 
Aber ich verstehe auch, dass Leute, denen die zwoelf Taxi-Jahre fehlen, das anders sehen.
Und natuerlich ist es auch situationsabhaengig: Bei uns in der Stadt ist die Bushaltestelle 200m weg und es faehrt alle Nas lang ein Bus. 
Man muss also nicht mal Rad fahren. _Ist natuerlich schneller als alles andere_


----------



## pefro (19. September 2017)

@nightwolf  Ja, nach 12 Jahren Taxi würde ich wohl auch kein Auto mehr sehen wollen. Ich fahr zwar auch viel, aber mir machts Spaß und es bedeutet Freiheit für mich. Bahn & Öffentliche sind genau das Gegenteil davon. Versuche ich zu vermeiden, wo es nur geht.


----------



## nightwolf (19. September 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> (...) Bahn & Öffentliche sind genau das Gegenteil davon. Versuche ich zu vermeiden, wo es nur geht.


Das ist schon auch wahr. Ich fahre halt entweder Rad bzw. wenn da dann die Strecke zu lang in Relation zur Aufenthaltsdauer (also Wochenendheimfahrt gute 200km), dann Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Die Bahn krankt primaer an zwei Faktoren, einmal Beamtenladen dessen Konversion zum Mobilitaetsdienstleister wir nicht mehr erleben werden, zweitens manche Fahrgaeste ... (Rollkofferruepel, besoffene Fussballfans, schnatternde Junglehrerinnengruppen mit Laenderticket, ...) - die Langsamkeit wird fast schon zum Nebenkriegsschauplatz und waere bei funktionierendem WLAN ertraeglich. Aber statt dieses nachzuruesten, ist die Bahn ja tendenziell eher dabei, funktionierende Toiletten abzuruesten (also halt defekte nicht mehr zu reparieren). 

ABER wir sind offtopic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (25. September 2017)

herrliche berge, sonnige höhen,
bike-vagabunden sind wir ...


----------



## nightwolf (28. September 2017)

Klingt gut  


> Der Pass zwischen diesen sehr spärlich besiedelten Gebieten ist nur wenig befahren.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyzyl-Art-Pass


----------



## hotep (29. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Klingt gut



war wirklich sehr lohnend und überraschend unkompliziert: kaum verkehr, viele reiseradler, freundliche bewohner und gerade genug infrastruktur für an flussradwege gewöhnte anfänger wie mich.


----------



## Radsatz (29. September 2017)

Gut für 100 Km Trips


----------



## msony (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
Keine Ahnung wie man das Rad nennen soll.
Uralt Stahl im Gelände.








Gruss
Markus


----------



## Radsatz (31. Oktober 2017)

Na ja die Bergrad Fahrer nennen sowas abwertend Trecker


----------



## msony (31. Oktober 2017)

Fährt sich aber eigentlich garnicht wie ein Trecker.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2017)

Sieht gut aus das Crossroads. Nannte man das nicht ATB?


----------



## Radsatz (31. Oktober 2017)

msony schrieb:


> Fährt sich aber eigentlich garnicht wie ein Trecker.


 
Das wollen die Bergradfahrer einfach nicht glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (31. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das Crossroads. Nannte man das nicht ATB?


 
ja irgendwie schon,kann nix richtig das aber richtig gut.


----------



## Radsatz (31. Oktober 2017)

Das sind die Räder nach denen man ausschau halten sollte, wenn man an die 40 kommt


----------



## xxxT (31. Oktober 2017)

also ich finde es gut, das teil mit rennlenker,und vllt ner carbongabel...
nee,schöner klassiker.


----------



## Radsatz (31. Oktober 2017)

hier im Forum hat jemand mein Ex CR in der Richtung umgebaut  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2197716


----------



## xxxT (31. Oktober 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> hier im Fhat jemand mein Ex CR in der Richtung umgebaut





Radsatz schrieb:


> hier im Forum hat jemand mein Ex CR in der Richtung umgebaut  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2197716


ja,das hab ich schon irgendwo gesehen,das könnte man sicher auch weiter treiben (kurbel,gabel,) von der rahmengeo her ,gefällt mir das crossroads besser.


----------



## Radsatz (31. Oktober 2017)

xxxT schrieb:


> ja,das hab ich schon irgendwo gesehen,das könnte man sicher auch weiter treiben (kurbel,gabel,) von der rahmengeo her ,gefällt mir das crossroads besser.


 
Gewichtsmässig könte man auf RR Teile ausweichen da sind locker 800 gr drin zb Ultegra 6500 Teilehier gibts auch ne Triple Kurbel wers braucht RR Lenker mit Endschalter oder Unterrohrschalter, 6500 Leichtlaufnaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altmetal (1. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das Crossroads. Nannte man das nicht ATB?


Ich kenne die Bezeichnung "Hybrid". Als ATB wurden zumindest hierzulande Einsteiger-MTBs mit kompletter Strassenausstattung bezeichnet.


----------



## xxxT (1. November 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Bezeichnung "Hybrid". Als ATB wurden zumindest hierzulande Einsteiger-MTBs mit kompletter Strassenausstattung bezeichnet.


stimmt,das waren meist 26er..


----------



## Radsatz (6. November 2017)

Giant mit resten aufgebaut 12 Kg,es fehlen noch Kotflügel


----------



## maxelsha (7. November 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Bezeichnung "Hybrid".


Hybrid sind doch Räder wo aus aus Alu und Stahl sind
Wie mein Panasonic MC 8500 MTB
Die Hauptrohre sind Alu und der Hinterbau ist aus Stahl
Axel


----------



## Altmetal (8. November 2017)

Hybrid bedeutet zunächst einmal nichts anderes als Mischform. Es mag sein, dass der Hersteller deines Materialmix-Rahmens diesen vielleicht deswegen als "Hybrid" bezeichnet hat.
Ich kenne den Begriff als insbesondere im englischen Sprachraum verwendeten Gattungsbegriff für das, was bei uns als Crossrad oder Fitnessbike (zwei unterschiedliche Typen!) vermarktet wird.


----------



## Radsatz (8. November 2017)

Hybrid Rad= Straße u leichtes Gelände


----------



## maxelsha (8. November 2017)

Hybrid kann man für alles verwenden was halb halb oder gemischt ist
Gibt es ja auch im KFZ Bereich
Also dann sind alle Räder Hybrid
Weil mit MTB kann ich ja auch auf der Straße oder ins Gelände
Axel


----------



## unta (19. November 2017)

sachse1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 543200 Anhang anzeigen 543201
> 
> Tour mit dem Escapade im Dresdener Umland


Schicke Kiste, hat gewisse Parallelen zu meinem Marrakesh.
Was sind das für Schutzbleche und aus welchem Material? Wie breit sind diese bei deiner Reifenbreite? Meine SKS Longbord überzeugen mich noch nicht zu 100%
Danke für dein Feedback. BZW. hat wer eine Idee woher die kommen? Ist ja schon aus 2016 der Beitrag.
So long


----------



## sachse1 (19. November 2017)

Moin, das sind Bleche von Velo Orange in 45 mm aus Alu. Reifenbreite 35 mm.


----------



## Altmetal (10. Dezember 2017)

Heute eine kleine Runde nach dem Schneeschippen:







So richtig wintertauglich ist der Oldie nicht. Die Saguaros boten für einen für feste, trockene Böden gemachten Reifen zwar einigermaßen Grip, aber die Kombination aus Bremsbelag (Jagwire) und Felge (Araya TM18) lieferte eine Bremswirkung nahe Null. Da konnte wenigstens auch nix blockieren 

Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (18. Dezember 2017)

Die ersten 115 km am Samstag gefahren mit neuem Antrieb und Beleuchtung, einfach klasse


----------



## KonsiKleine (8. Januar 2018)

Nachdem ich gerade durch eigene Blödheit und geplante Reparaturen 3 von 4 Rädern lahmgelegt habe (und mir für das vierte, ein Tandem, der Radpartner fehlt), hoffe ich, dass hier auch nicht ganz aktuelle Photos willkommen sind.

Central Asia 2013 (65kg Gepäck inkl. Wasser)


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Januar 2018)

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch das neue Vorderlicht


----------



## burntaler (10. Januar 2018)

Cuba 2017/2018... Auf Feld und Waldwegen quer durch die Insel


----------



## hotep (28. Januar 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gerade durch eigene Blödheit und geplante Reparaturen 3 von 4 Rädern lahmgelegt habe (und mir für das vierte, ein Tandem, der Radpartner fehlt), hoffe ich, dass hier auch nicht ganz aktuelle Photos willkommen sind.
> 
> Central Asia 2013 (65kg Gepäck inkl. Wasser)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683692 Anhang anzeigen 683693 Anhang anzeigen 683694 Anhang anzeigen 683695 Anhang anzeigen 683696



Central Asia 2017 (13 kg Gepäck inkl. Wasser - dafür öfter mal in einer Jurte zu Gast)


----------



## meinhardon (28. Januar 2018)

Toll !


----------



## ArSt (29. Januar 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Central Asia 2017 (13 kg Gepäck inkl. Wasser - dafür öfter mal in einer Jurte zu Gast)


2017? Und dann noch mit diesen "unfahrbaren" Felgenbremsen?  Respekt!
Hier werden Touren vorgestellt, von denen viele nur träumen können.


----------



## hotep (29. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Blumen, Armin! Von dir freut mich das ganz besonders, denn mit deinem perfekten Kuwahara Hi Pacer Thread hast Du mich hier an Bord gelockt. Und Dank dir steckt in meinem Accordo GT jetzt eine Stütze mit 27,2 statt 27,0. Wenn ich dir irgendwann einmal irgendwo über den Weg fahre, geb ich dir dafür gerne ein Bier aus  . 



ArSt schrieb:


> mit diesen "unfahrbaren" Felgenbremsen?



Und das, obwohl ich auch ein Reiserad mit Disc im Keller habe:


 

Davon abgesehen, dass die M953 V-Brakes mit roten Ritchey Belägen meiner TRP Spyre in Sachen Power nichts schenken, war der Plan, das Rad am Ende der Reise zu verschenken (natürlich nicht das Ritchey, sondern das alte Cheyenne). Am Ende hatte ich so viel Freude damit, dass ich es wieder mit heim genommen habe .


----------



## ArSt (29. Januar 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir irgendwann einmal irgendwo über den Weg fahre, geb ich dir dafür gerne ein Bier aus .


Wenn ich das hier sehe, denke ich, dass Du da gute Chancen hast: 


 

Oder wir treffen uns mal zu einer Klassikerausfahrt hier: http://velo-gap.de/
Der Ladenchef Peter Hopf organisiert alle paar Jahre mal einen kleinen Ausflug, heuer sollte es wieder soweit sein.
Termin tue ich dann hier kund: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/besuch-bei-velo-gap-der-etwas-andere-bikeladen.758510/
Beste Grüße vom "durstigen" Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (29. Januar 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> denke ich, dass Du da gute Chancen hast



Nur schade, dass die Falkenhütte umgebaut wird! Zwei ganze Sommer ohne... 
Jedenfalls danke für die Links! Wenn mein Hirten"job" auf der Alm das zulässt, bin ich da gerne mit dabei!


----------



## c3pflo (29. Januar 2018)

Was für ein Rahmen ist denn das „Cheyenne“?


----------



## schraubenkopf (30. Januar 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Und das, obwohl ich auch ein Reiserad mit Disc im Keller habe:
> Anhang anzeigen 690960


Sehe ich das richtig, die linke Sitzstrebe ist verbogen? Absicht oder das Resultat vom Umbau auf Disc?


----------



## Radsatz (30. Januar 2018)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, die linke Sitzstrebe ist verbogen? Absicht oder das Resultat vom Umbau auf Disc?



Das liegt am aufnahmewinkel,da ist auch die linke Gabelscheide " verbogen "


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2018)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, die linke Sitzstrebe ist verbogen? Absicht oder das Resultat vom Umbau auf Disc?





Radsatz schrieb:


> Das liegt am aufnahmewinkel,da ist auch die linke Gabelscheide " verbogen "


Die Kettenstrebe ist schon verbogen, wie schon vermutet um Platz für die Bremse zu schaffen






Toller Rahmen  Wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre...


----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist schon verbogen, wie schon vermutet um Platz für die Bremse zu schaffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die integrierten Steuersatz Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schraubenkopf (30. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist schon verbogen, wie schon vermutet um Platz für die Bremse zu schaffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaah, ich dachte der ist auf Disc umgebaut, dabei ist das ein Serienrahmen.
Und die Biegung ist wohl, um Platz zu schaffen für mechanische Bremssättel. Ist optisch leider wenig ansprechend, sieht aus wie ein Unfall.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Und die integrierten Steuersatz Lager


Darüber sehe ich zugunsten der durchdachten Rahmentrenner hinweg


----------



## hotep (30. Januar 2018)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Was für ein Rahmen ist denn das „Cheyenne“?





 
Die Firma ist in Oberösterreich daheim. Gab es mal bei Intersport oder Hervis. Rohrsatz ist Tange Mtb double butted. Wie das Ding bestückt war, weiß ich nicht, weil ich den Rahmen so gekauft habe.

Eigentlich schade um den schönen Lack! Aber schilfgrün ist im Gelände unsichtbar, was oft praktisch ist.


----------



## hotep (30. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Toller Rahmen  Wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre...



Hibike ist bei Preisen für teurere Produkte sehr entgegenkommend, man muss nur fragen.

Meiner ist mir übrigens etwas zu klein, und werde ich mich in Bälde davon trennen. Deshalb ist er hier auch etwas lieblos aufgebaut.



schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Ist optisch leider wenig ansprechend, sieht aus wie ein Unfall.



Stimmt, klare Linien sehen anders aus. Dafür fährt sich das Ding wie ein echtes Ritchey .



BigJohn schrieb:


> Darüber sehe ich zugunsten der durchdachten Rahmentrenner hinweg



Die gibt es bei Ritchey in verschiedenen Durchmessern auch einzeln zu kaufen. Für die Custom-Projekte


----------



## Expressonist (30. Januar 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Central Asia 2017 (13 kg Gepäck inkl. Wasser - dafür öfter mal in einer Jurte zu Gast)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 690524
> 
> ...



cool! gibts da nen Blog? Hompage? Facebook? Instagram? was auch immer dazu?


----------



## hotep (30. Januar 2018)

Expressonist schrieb:


> cool! gibts da nen Blog? Hompage? Facebook? Instagram? was auch immer dazu?



Leider bin ich nicht so elektronisch (oder besser gesagt zum Glück). Außerdem bin ich kein guter Fotograf und schon gar kein Schriftsteller. Aber weil ich hier so viel positive Resonanz kriege, werde ich in Kürze einen Thread dazu starten. 

Wer so etwas plant und Info braucht, bitte melden! Ich helfe gerne weiter. 

Diese Reise war übrigens weder teuer, noch besonders anstrengend, oder gar gefährlich (außer vielleicht die hygienischen Zustände, aber da hilft Vernunft).

Ich glaube ernsthaft, dass jeder halbwegs gesunde Mensch, der auf Komfort verzichten kann und 3 Wochen Zeit hat, den Pamir Highway _ohne Probleme_ befahren kann. Lebende Beispiele habe ich unterwegs genug getroffen (von der Oma bis zum Vollchaoten). Und kosten muss das alles nicht mehr als eine vernünftige Federgabel.


----------



## pefro (30. Januar 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Ich glaube ernsthaft, dass jeder halbwegs gesunde Mensch, der auf Komfort verzichten kann und 3 Wochen Zeit hat, den Pamir Highway _ohne Probleme_ befahren kann. Lebende Beispiele habe ich unterwegs genug getroffen (von der Oma bis zum Vollchaoten). Und kosten muss das alles nicht mehr als eine vernünftige Federgabel.



Ich bin gespannt auf den Thread und Deine Ausführungen!


----------



## Nimron (8. Februar 2018)

To work:


----------



## Butze_MTB (18. Februar 2018)

Die Farbe fordert Kamera und Fotograf. 
Wie die Schutzbleche auch, ist das Pulver seidenmatt. 
Mir gefällt meine Schöpfung. 
Headbadge out of China.


----------



## Radsatz (18. Februar 2018)

Jep für Freunde der Ofenrohr Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (18. Februar 2018)

Kann ich mit Leben. Der Glorifizierung von Stahlgeröhr, weil es so real ist und sonstige herbeigesehnte Eigenschaften hat, kann ich nur bedingt folgen.
Ebensowenig wie 26ern, damit kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen. Da fahr ich lieber Klapprad. Kippelt auch so schön.

Aber jeder Jeck ist anders.


----------



## msony (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Altstahl.


----------



## Tinkerer (19. Februar 2018)

@msony: Alter Stahl auf alter Bahntrasse. Paßt.


----------



## ArSt (20. Februar 2018)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Alter Stahl auf alter Bahntrasse.


Damit kann ich auch dienen: 



Auf dem Bahnradweg Hessen.


----------



## baerst5 (20. Februar 2018)

So einen Abschnitt hatten wir letztes Jahr auch auf der sog. Drei-Länder-Tour (Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen). Das angenehme sind die moderaten Steigungen. Nervig waren lediglich die bergab rasenden E-Biker mit zu hohem Tempo bei zu wenig Radkontrolle Na ja, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Tinkerer (20. Februar 2018)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Nervig waren lediglich die bergab rasenden E-Biker mit zu hohem Tempo bei zu wenig Radkontrolle



Und dann das Ganze auch noch mit nur einer Hand am Lenker!


----------



## F4B1 (21. Februar 2018)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> @msony: Alter Stahl auf alter Bahntrasse. Paßt.


Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin. Locker zwei Jahre her.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2018)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Und dann das Ganze auch noch mit nur einer Hand am Lenker!


bei atemberaubender mops geschwindigkeit.

*god hates e-bikes*


----------



## meinhardon (21. Februar 2018)

Full Speed Ahaed durchs Drüsige Springkraut. E-bikes werden wohl ebenfalls invasive Neophyten wie das Kraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (21. Februar 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Full Speed Ahaed durchs Drüsige Springkraut. E-bikes werden wohl ebenfalls invasive Neophyten wie das Kraut.


Der Drössiger Springkauz
Manche sagen es läge an der Klimaerwärmung, aber in Deutschland ist es sicher nicht die erste Pflanze welche Lebensräume besiedelt, so sie denn geeignet. Man sehe doch nur an der Entwicklung des Buddleia davidii, welcher auf schuttplätzen vor allem in Köln wächst. Deutz Mülheimer Straße, wo die Industrie mal ihre Hochzeiten hinter sich ließ.
Es ist doch schön wenn die Natur sich das zurückholt was der Mensch einst nahm.


----------



## c3pflo (21. Februar 2018)

Ist das hier ne Galerie, oder was?


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2018)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Ist das hier ne Galerie, oder was?


Ja


----------



## hotep (22. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> god hates e-bikes



Man kann sie auch als Behindertenfahrzeuge bezeichnen.

Aber solange sie die Leute von ihren stinkenden, lauten und gefährlichen Autos fernhalten, hab ich nix dagegen. Obwohl sie mich auch manchmal stressen.


----------



## Tinkerer (22. Februar 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Man kann sie auch als Behindertenfahrzeuge bezeichnen.



Ist doch super, dass es so simple Hilfsmittel gegen Körperbehinderungen gibt. Für geistige Behinderungen gibt es leider nicht so einfache Abhilfen. Da muss noch was vernünftiges erfunden werden.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei atemberaubender mops geschwindigkeit.
> 
> *god hates e-bikes*



Du, wie wärs mal mit nem Schwung Stickers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinoKlaus (23. Februar 2018)

Die abfälligen Äußerungen gegenüber E-Bikes in den ganzen Fahrrad-Foren finde ich nicht gut. Wir als Radler und auch generell als Menschen, sollten uns nicht immer so negativ, harsch und teilweise aggresiv angehen. Ich bin nicht esoterisch, aber ich glaube ein bisschen an das Konzept des Karmas. Bin ich z.B. nett zu jemanden, dann wird sich das durch die Gesellschaft transportieren und mir gegenüber wird dann auch jemand nett sein. Gleiches gilt auch dafür, wenn man mal das pöbeln sein lässt. Ich denke auf lange Sicht geht es beiden dabei besser.

So, ist ja eine Galerie. Ich war am Wochenende nach 2 und dann nochmal 2,5 Wochen Krankheit endlich wieder auf dem Bock unterwegs. Bin eine Standard-Runde (114km) durch mein Revier gefahren und hab dann im Wald noch ein paar (hoffentlich) bessere Fotos für den Aufbauthread zu dem Rad gemacht. Hier schonmal ein Handy-Foto:


 

Normalerweise fahre ich mit dem Rad nur meine Pendelstrecken in der Stadt und die Bike-Camping-Ausflüge mit und ohne Anhänger für die kleine. Jetzt musste es für diese Runde herhalten, weil ich den RandoRenner gerade für die neue Saison fit mache (neue Felgen, neues Lenkerband und mal ein bisschen putzen).


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2018)

Grundsätzlich ist jemand der mit dem E-Bike fährt sympathischer als ein Autofahrer...
Das vermehrte auftreten von E-Bikern auf Trails und eine teilweise agressive Fahrweise in stadtlandfluss tragen aber nicht unbedingt zum Weltfrieden bei.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (23. Februar 2018)

Ja die Fahren wie die Halunken entgegen meiner Fahrtrichtung und hinter Kurven auf schmalen Pfade wohlgemerkt.
Sind meistens Rentner die ihre Vorliebe für´s Rasen entdeckt haben.
Und Nachher hat man wieder keinen Helm getragen..
Kann diese Apathie vollends verstehen.


----------



## Abuc (23. Februar 2018)

Moin Leute....aber noch schlimmer wird's wenn die Leute mit die dicken (45kg)Lastenräder mit E-Motor und Vollgas auf den Radwegen ein entgegenkommen und da sitzen mir zurzeit zu viele hilflose Personen drauf und es werden immer mehr davon in den Städten.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2018)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Kann diese Apathie vollends verstehen.


das mit den Fremdwörtern musst Du noch etwas üben...  meintest wohl Antipathie


----------



## TinoKlaus (23. Februar 2018)

Also hier in Berlin sind es nicht die E-Bike-Fahrer, die sich daneben benehmen, sondern die Leute auf ganz normalen Rädern.
- Abbiegen ohne Handzeichen und viel zu oft auch ohne gucken
- Nachts ohne Lichter und am besten schwarz gekleidet
- Spontane Wechsel zwischen Radweg, Fußweg und Straße, ohne mal nach hinten zu gucken
- Ampel-Rotlichter werden meinen Beobachtungen nach, noch viel häufiger missachtet als von Autofahrern

Mir als Radfahrer tut es weh das zu sehen. Das schädigt unseren Ruf. Und diese "Halunken" kommen teilweise auch zu den regelmäßigen CM's. Natürlich dann mit Bier in Glasflaschen am Flaschenhalter. Hab da schon einige Gruppenplatten erlebt, nur weil so ein Unsinn gemacht wird. Nicht schön, dass diese Demo ihren Zweck teilweise verfehlt. Die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer erleben dieses Verhalten und projezieren es auf jeden Radfahrer. Wir brauchen bitte mehr gute Vorbilder.

Mir als Autofahrer tun die Fußgänger leid, die regelmäßig beiseite springen müssen, wenn noch schnell ein Radfahrer von der Gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite vom Radweg auf den Fußweg fähr, weil da gerade ein Auto abbiegt. Nur so ein Beispiel. Ich habs als Autofahrer natürlich leicht, weil ich nur ein Lenkrad und zwei kleine Pedale mit sehr wenig Kraftaufwand bedienen muss. Ich will damit sagen, dass ich das einfach über mich ergehen lasse, weil es genug andere Autofahrer gibt die sich daneben benehmen. Leider. Was manche da als Autofahren bezeichnen, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen 

Genug der wilden Worte. Allen eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## AverageJoe (23. Februar 2018)

Könnte man solche (durchaus interessanten) Diskussionen und Denkanstöße vielleicht außerhalb der GALERIE weiterführen?


----------



## hotep (23. Februar 2018)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Für geistige Behinderungen gibt es leider nicht so einfache Abhilfen. Da muss noch was vernünftiges erfunden werden.



Tut mir leid, ich wollte hier keine Lawine lostreten und auch niemanden beleidigen! Ich habe auch nichts gegen E-Bikes.

Vielleicht könnte man aber einen speziellen E-Bike Thread für @Tinkerer & Co. starten?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. Februar 2018)

heute unterwegs waren wieder e beiker
eine frau sagte, daß es kein Wetter wäre um aufs Fahrrad zu steigen..


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

sag das mal den eisessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. Februar 2018)

Das Eis diesmal auf den Feldern ringsum ist zu sehen..
Und nein bin nicht gegen die Bäume gefahre
Daas musse E-Beiker gewese seie


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (7. März 2018)

Kennt einer diesen Lenker, und kann eventuell ne Bezugsquelle nennen ? 











Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sentilo (7. März 2018)

Lenker … weiß nicht, aber zu einer ähnlichen Lösung kommst du mit den Origin8 Drop Ends:

http://www.origin8.bike/product-description/?prod_model_uid=1596


----------



## F4B1 (7. März 2018)

Da ich den Eigentümer des Rades kenne: Der Lenker ist nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (7. März 2018)

aus besserer Quelle geht es wohl kaum noch [emoji1305]

Schade, echt genial so in einem "Guß". Kennt man den den Hersteller, du oder der Eigentümer ?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. März 2018)

Wie heißt der Reifen ? Gefällt mir echt sehr gut ? Ist das ein Mondial ?


----------



## F4B1 (7. März 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> aus besserer Quelle geht es wohl kaum noch [emoji1305]
> 
> Schade, echt genial so in einem "Guß". Kennt man den den Hersteller, du oder der Eigentümer ?


Kann morgen mal nachfragen.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. März 2018)

reifen ist schwalbe marathon suprime


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (8. März 2018)

Für einige bestimmt ganz interessant 






Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schraubenkopf (9. März 2018)

mega gut! sehr schön durchdacht mit vielen nützlichen Details. Ich vermisse allerdings noch die Montagemöglichkeit für feste Bleche, aber da lässt sich sicher was basteln.
Aber der Preis...


----------



## sigma7 (9. März 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> der Eigentümer?


Das Rad gehört dem @BochumBiker.


----------



## F4B1 (9. März 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Das Rad gehört dem @BochumBiker.


Stimmt, der ist ja auch hier.


----------



## sigma7 (9. März 2018)

Feierabend!


----------



## schraubenkopf (20. März 2018)

Unterwegs zur Arbeit


----------



## KonsiKleine (21. März 2018)

Kleine Sonnenuntergangsrunde heute ... viel zu viel Wind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (22. März 2018)

Lac de Neuchâtel?


----------



## KonsiKleine (22. März 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Lac de Neuchâtel?



Lac Leman


----------



## julz_80 (22. März 2018)

Ich mach mal mit. Grand Lac du Segeberg


----------



## Rommos (22. März 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Kleine Sonnenuntergangsrunde heute ... viel zu viel WindAnhang anzeigen 710393 Anhang anzeigen 710394 Anhang anzeigen 710395 Anhang anzeigen 710396 Anhang anzeigen 710397 Anhang anzeigen 710398


Sehr cooles Bullit 

Hast ein paar Infos?


----------



## sigma7 (22. März 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hast ein paar Infos?


https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/03/01/larry-vs-harry-bullitt-von-ibc-user-konsikleine/


----------



## Rommos (22. März 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/03/01/larry-vs-harry-bullitt-von-ibc-user-konsikleine/


Danke, hab ich glatt übersehen - shame on me


----------



## KonsiKleine (22. März 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich glatt übersehen - shame on me



Und das von einem derjenigen, die ein Hauptgrund waren, dass ich überhaupt hier im Forum gelandet bin!

Vielleicht wäre das nicht so leicht zu übersehen wenn mir @Jana oder wer auch immer das macht noch den virtuellen Sticker fürs BdW in der Seitenleiste spendiert?


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. März 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Und das von einem derjenigen, die ein Hauptgrund waren, dass ich überhaupt hier im Forum gelandet bin!
> 
> Vielleicht wäre das nicht so leicht zu übersehen wenn mir @Jana oder wer auch immer das macht noch den virtuellen Sticker fürs BdW in der Seitenleiste spendiert?


Das kann dauern...die sind da nicht so schnell..........


----------



## Jana (23. März 2018)

Ich kann ihn dir leider nicht spendieren, gebe aber Bescheid


----------



## F4B1 (24. März 2018)

Heute mit dem Alltagsrad unterwegs, zum ersten mal mit Gepäckträger und fester Beleuchtung. Die Woche mit Krankenschein zumindest ein wenig genutzt.



Fehlt noch ein neues Hinterrad und eventuell eine schönere Gabel. Der Übergang ist nicht so toll. Letzteres ist aber ein kann, der alte LRS soll für Spikes herhalten, entsprechend ist das Hinterrad ein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (24. März 2018)

F4B1 schrieb:


> ...der alte LRS soll für Spikes herhalten, entsprechend ist das Hinterrad ein muss.



Das sehe ich ganz genauso! Allgemeine finde ich ja ohnehin, dass es sich MIT Hinterrad viel komfortabler fährt...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. März 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genauso! Allgemeine finde ich ja ohnehin, dass es sich MIT Hinterrad viel komfortabler fährt...


Hinterrad ist doch nur so ein neumodisches Zeug, fahre mit rückgrat


----------



## F4B1 (24. März 2018)

Ich ging davon aus, dass aus dem Absatz hervorgeht, dass ein neues Hinterrad ein muss ist. Gerade habe ich dann auch die Erklärung für das knacken der letzten Wochen gefunden. GXP Lager ausgeschlagen. Vier Jahre mit erst MTB, dann Alltagseinsatz sind finde ich nicht schlecht, dafür, dass über SRAM ständig geschimpft wird an der stelle.


----------



## dennis.haag (24. März 2018)




----------



## singletrailer67 (29. März 2018)

Mit dem Cargo auf dem Panoramaradweg in Richtung Essen Kettwig...


----------



## dennis.haag (31. März 2018)




----------



## ***Torbinio*** (31. März 2018)

dennis.haag schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 713674 Anhang anzeigen 713675



Texel ?


----------



## dennis.haag (31. März 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Texel ?


Ruchtiges Land. Bei Noordwijk


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (31. März 2018)

so schöne geräumige Fahrradwege gibt eigentlich nur in einem Land [emoji1152]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 73169 (1. April 2018)

@dennis.haag 
Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## dennis.haag (1. April 2018)

u40__ schrieb:


> @dennis.haag
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Poison Chromat. Da mit Dropbar aufgebaut hab ich Größe 51 statt 56 gewählt. Stahl, Klarlack, ohne Decals


----------



## michar (3. April 2018)

Ostertrip durch die Toskana nach Rom...630km und 10 230 hm..gefahren auf Tuscany Trail, L'eroica, Via francigena größtenteils auf Schotterpisten







Edit: Noch ein paar Infos und Fotos. Es ging von Massa über den Tuscany Trail durch Lucca, Florenz, Siena über den Lago di Bolsena dann nach Rom. Durchgängig perfektes Wetter gehabt..staubtrocken. 90% war gut fahrbar. und Gravel..auch mit  Gepäcktaschen. Ich wäre lieber mit meinem Bikepacking Setup gestartet..leider hatte mein Kollege keins. Also wäre das umsonst gewesen. War schon ne harte Tour...mein Kollege musste daher auch 2 Tage vor Rom mit körperlichen Problemen in die Bahn steigen. Unsere Homebase war Finale Ligure, die Reise nach Massa und Rom haben wir mit der ital. Bahn bestritten. Die ist im übrigen wesentlich besser als ihr Ruf, hat alles Problemlos geklappt. Krass war das wirklich jeder!!  da schwarz fährt, da sie offensichtlich zur Zeit massiv Kontrollieren war die Bahn dann fast immer schnell wieder leer weil die Leute ohne Fahrkarte rausgeworfen wurden. Man merkt einfach woher viele Probleme des Landes kommen...die Mentalität stimmt einfach teilweise nicht. Wunderschönes Land, aber auf dem Weg nach Rom sind wir durch wirklich wunderschöne Landschaften gefahren um dann in der nächsten Ecke illegale Bauruinien und illegal entsorgen Müll zu finden. Grade die Toskana war bombastisch, problematisch waren nur die vielen Hunde welche die Anwesen bewachen. Obwohl wir uns nur auf öffentlichen Wegen bewegt haben gabs ein paar unschöne Kontakte, ich würde niemanden empfehlen daunten ohne Pfefferspray unterwegs zu sein.



 

Auf dem Weg nach Lucca:




Lucca:


 
Nachlager Nummer 1, wurde Nachts noch richtig kalt..


 
Florenz:


 
Nachtlager 2, 600hm über Florenz im Olivenhein:


 

 
Über Schotterpisten durch die Toskana


----------



## michar (3. April 2018)

Siena:




Nach Siena wurde das Gravel Feuerwerk richtig gezündet...


 








Wie auf so Trips so oft gabs auch paar schöne Geschichten, erschöpft waren wir ewig erfolglos auf der Suche nach einem Platz für unsere Zelte, irgendwann kamen wir an einem großen schönen Anwesen vorbei. Also fragen ob man da auf ner Wiese zelten darf, es stellt sich heraus das es sich um ein Anwesen mit Luxus Appartments handelt. Preis pro Nacht 250 Euro. Super nette Leute, kurzerhand haben sie uns Angeboten ein Appartment zu nehmen für 60 Euro mit kompletter Versorgung. Geil! Selten so eine geile Dusche mit so einer Aussicht genossen und so ein fettes Frühstück!




Weitergehts..



Die Landschaft veränderte sich zunehmend...fast schon Alpin hinter Radicofani. Dorthin war auch der höchste Anstieg am Stück zu bewältigen auf knapp 900hm. Mein Kollege hatte immer größere Probleme mit den Bändern am Fuß, fahren oder laufen war kaum mehr möglich. Leider war er körperlich und auch vom Material nicht gut vorbereitet...das hat sich dann gerächt. Beide was draus gelernt! 


 



Am nächsten Tag ging dann gar nichts mehr, Kollege noch zum nächsten Bahnhof gefahren (40km umweg), wo auch noch sein Hinterreifen gerissen ist und wir schieben mussten. Auch wenn ich das Profil der Tour ausreichend kommuniziert hatte wurde das brutal unterschätzt. Ab hier bin ich dann alleine weiter in Richtung Lago die Bolsena:


 



Montefiascone




Über Viterbo gings dann Richtung Rom immer die Via Francegina entlang. Auch wenn ich gerne mit meinem Kollegen die Tour durchgezogen hätte liefs jetzt deutlich besser durch, ich musste sonst nach jedem längeren Anstieg immer warten. So bin ich ich im Grunde nach Rom die letzten 2 Tage mit 220km und fast 3700hm durchgefahren. Landschaftlich wurde es immer unspektakulärer...





Und ein paar Singletrail Überraschungen:




...hab ich dann Rom erreicht. Leider hab ich mir am Tag darauf ordentlich den Magen verdorben, Kotzerei..das volle Programm. Hat die 10h Rückreise zu keinem Vergnügen gemacht..aber die Tour war für mich ein voller Erfolg. Grandiose Tour...ein paar tiefen gehören wohl immer dazu...


----------



## sachse1 (3. April 2018)

Krasse Tour und schöne Bilder


----------



## finale (3. April 2018)

hi, coole Tour!!!
hast du vielleicht nen gpx track?
gerne per pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (3. April 2018)

finale schrieb:


> hi, coole Tour!!!
> hast du vielleicht nen gpx track?
> gerne per pm



wir sind die gpx des 2018er tuscany trail bis Aquapendente gefahren und dann einfach der beschilderung der via francegina entlang. beides findest du als gpx im netz..falls nicht kann ichs auch schicken..


----------



## finale (3. April 2018)

michar schrieb:


> wir sind die gpx des 2018er tuscany trail bis Aquapendente gefahren und dann einfach der beschilderung der via francegina entlang. beides findest du als gpx im netz..falls nicht kann ichs auch schicken..



super, danke
dann werd ich mich heut abend mal auf die Suche begeben


----------



## finale (5. April 2018)

servus,
seid ihr die tour nach der "vorläufigen Strecke 2018" die es bei gpsies gibt gefahren? oder gibt es irgendwo auch die wirklich aktuelle?
danke


----------



## michar (6. April 2018)

finale schrieb:


> servus,
> seid ihr die tour nach der "vorläufigen Strecke 2018" die es bei gpsies gibt gefahren? oder gibt es irgendwo auch die wirklich aktuelle?
> danke




ja genau..das war unsere tour.


----------



## damianfromhell (6. April 2018)

Gestern Abend auf dem Heimweg [emoji848]


----------



## michar (6. April 2018)

Welche schutzbleche sind das?


----------



## damianfromhell (6. April 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Welche schutzbleche sind das?


Velo Orange


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. April 2018)

Michar es heißt Olivenhain nicht hein wie blöd.


----------



## KonsiKleine (13. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich endlich wieder Fahrrad fahren darf, war ich in den letzten Tagen viel unterwegs. 

Erst eine Runde mit der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau (während der Fahrt photographiert, deswegen ohne Rad im Bild)...



 

... dann mit dem Bullitt zum Großeinkauf ...



... und dann noch für eine Freundin ein Bett umgezogen


----------



## Spezi66 (15. Mai 2018)

Ein Bett hab ich zwar noch nicht transportiert, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (15. Mai 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Nachdem ich endlich wieder Fahrrad fahren darf, war ich in den letzten Tagen viel unterwegs.
> 
> Erst eine Runde mit der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau (während der Fahrt photographiert, deswegen ohne Rad im Bild)...
> Anhang anzeigen 729136
> ...



Bei ner POl Kontrolle wärst du mit nem Bußgeld dabei Nach StvO


----------



## KonsiKleine (15. Mai 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Bei ner POl Kontrolle wärst du mit nem Bußgeld dabei Nach StvO



Nö, nach STVO sicher nicht (weil Schweiz). Es gibt in der Schweiz eine Maximalbreite für Fahrräder, aber die kennen die meisten Polizisten nicht


----------



## kuwahara (16. Mai 2018)

mal meine Stadtgurke / Lastesel mit der Maximalvariante eines Wald- Korbes, bis auf diesen ist auch fast alles alt und wiederverwertet....


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (17. Mai 2018)

Hier mal mein neues Ti-Radl. Gegenüber der 14-Gang Nabenschaltung war ich erst kritisch, funktioniert aber alles hervorragend.


----------



## Radsatz (17. Mai 2018)

Lenkerbreite 0,7 m ?


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (17. Mai 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite 0,7 m ?



Mensch, was für ein Augenmaß. Ja, der Lenker hat 680mm. Ich habe ein eher breites Kreuz. Passt mir daher optimal. Es wirkt aber wegen des Blickwinkels krasser als in der Realität.


----------



## TinoKlaus (18. Mai 2018)

Es ist schon ein paar Tage her...hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus meinen letzten beiden Ausflügen.

Der Erste mit Frau, Kind, Wohnmobil und den Fahrrädern zum Fichtelberg und dann in die Höchrhön. Der Familienurlaub stand im Vordergrund, sodass ich alleine nur kleine Runden gedreht habe 30-60km 1000-1500Hm und als Familie mit Hänger sind wir Ganztagsrunden mit ca. 50-60km und 600-900Hm gefahren.

Der Zweite, eine Mehrtagestour mir dem Rennrad von Berlin nach Leipzig mit Umweg. Die Idee war in 4 Tagen fast 800km zu fahren und am 5. Tag mit einer kürzeren Fahrt die 800 auf jeden Fall voll zu machen. Naja, ist dann anders gekommen. Die Einsamkeit hat mich schon am Ende des ersten Tages eingeholt. Und ab dem dritten Tag hatte ich Probleme mit den Handballen und dem Sitzfleisch. Deshalb hab ich den 4. tag, der nach Dresden gehen sollte über Leipzig abgekürzt und die Tour beendet. Lektion für nächstes Jahr: Etappen eher mit 175km planen und nicht alleine fahren. Hat aber sonst viel Spaß gemacht und gegenüber meinen Mehrtagestouren vom letzten Jahr konnte ich mein Tempo und die Streckenlänge steigern. Besonders schön und abwechslungsreich war der dritte Tag vom Harz zum Kyffhäuser und dann im Unstruttal nach Naumburg.

1a) Fichtelberg


 

 
1b) Hochrhön


_Milsebergtunnel_



_Burg Bieberstein_


 


_Umfahrung Tunnel
_

 


_Milseburg-Gipfel
_

 

 
2) Projekt 800k



_Ist das noch Bikepacking?_ 


 

 

 


_Ja, das ist ein Stück vom Elberadweg...hab irgendwo ein Schild übersehen^^ 
_


_Wer nicht lesen kann, muss Plattenwege fahren 
_

 




 


_Am zweiten Tag (grün-gelb und dunkelblau), hatte ich wegen der Unwetterwarnung 35km mit dem Zug übersprungen, um vor dem großen Regen in Schierke anzukommen. Der Plan ist aufgegangen._


----------



## seblubb (18. Mai 2018)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


>


Da bekommt man vom hinschauen schon Schmerzen in Hand und Hintern


----------



## µ_d (18. Mai 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Da bekommt man vom hinschauen schon Schmerzen in Hand und Hintern


So lange die Platte nicht gelocht ist hat man doch noch Glueck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (18. Mai 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


> gelocht


Wenn es 18 Löcher sind biste aufm Golfplatz


----------



## µ_d (18. Mai 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wenn es 18 Löcher sind biste aufm Golfplatz


Es sind 38 p.p.


----------



## pefro (18. Mai 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


> Es sind 38 p.p.



7 x 4 ? Ich tippe ganz grob auf 28


----------



## µ_d (18. Mai 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> 7 x 4 ? Ich tippe ganz grob auf 28


Stimmt wohl. Tippfehler? Gehirnaussetzer?


----------



## Radsatz (18. Mai 2018)

Centurion Accordo GT


----------



## track94 (18. Mai 2018)

carryshitolympics ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (19. Mai 2018)

track94 schrieb:


> carryshitolympics ;-)



Ah ein Recycle! Zufrieden? Komplettbike oder selbst zusammen geschweißt?


----------



## track94 (20. Mai 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ah ein Recycle! Zufrieden? Komplettbike oder selbst zusammen geschweißt?



Als Komplettbike mit 3x9 und mech. Scheibenbremse also quasi Kassenmodell

Schaltung ist halt günstiges Zeug geht so ...von den Scheibenbremsen bin ich pos. überrascht .
Wie im DIY Faden zu lesen , flext der Rahmen bei Belastung ordentlich , was jetzt aber nicht stört.
Hab bis jetzt 500 KM gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden .

Und wie man sieht passt ordentlich was drauf ....


Wenn man Tetris beherrscht ;-).

Man sollte allerdings kein Großserien Produkt erwarten ala Bullit aber das macht auch den charm des eher filigranen Stahlrahmens aus und deshalb hsb ich mich für ein bronte entschieden .


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Mai 2018)

track94 schrieb:


> Man sollte allerdings kein Großserien Produkt erwarten ala Bullit aber das macht auch den charm des eher filigranen Stahlrahmens aus und deshalb hsb ich mich für ein bronte entschieden .



Wie ist das von der Rahmengröße? Da gibts ja nur eine Größe.... Wie groß bist du?


----------



## track94 (20. Mai 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Wie ist das von der Rahmengröße? Da gibts ja nur eine Größe.... Wie groß bist du?



Ich habe bei der Bestellung meine Maße angegeben ( 90 60 90  ) also Innenbeinlänge und Größe und die Jungs habe bei meinen beiden Rahmen einen 20 " Altrahmen genommen.und das passt bei mir super 

Gruß Lars


----------



## hotep (31. Mai 2018)

(Fast) rund um die Lechtaler Alpen in 2 Tagen mit Start in Landeck.

Schnee von gestern am Arlbergpass:


 

Quasi Indoor-Cycling auf den Flexenpass:



 

Alaska-Optik im oberen Lechtal:


 

Hotel Waldesruh:


 

Und zuletzt die MTB-Route über den Fernpass:


----------



## -zor- (31. Mai 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> (Fast) rund um die Lechtaler Alpen in 2 Tagen mit Start in Landeck.
> 
> Schnee von gestern am Arlbergpass:
> Anhang anzeigen 735633
> ...



Sau geil... Rad wie Reise


----------



## Triturbo (1. Juni 2018)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner komplett an, Rad, wie auch die Reise find ich richtig, richtig gut


----------



## ArSt (1. Juni 2018)

Echt tolle Reise, aber das Rad geht gar nicht: Hinten wahrscheinlich nur 9 oder 10 Ritzel, vorne noch 'nen Umwerfer, keine Klickies, Sliks mit sicher mehr als 1,2bar als Bereifung, überhaupt keine Federung, eine mechanische Disk und dann noch ein Klapprad! 
Boah, kompletter Selbstmord und in keiner Weise fahrbar! Der hat sicher die meiste Zeit geschoben.
Der Richard halt wieder.


----------



## helol (1. Juni 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> (Fast) rund um die Lechtaler Alpen in 2 Tagen mit Start in Landeck.
> 
> Schnee von gestern am Arlbergpass:
> Anhang anzeigen 735633
> ...


 

Sehr, sehr geile Bilder! Und das Rad.......!!!!


----------



## nightwolf (2. Juni 2018)

track94 schrieb:


> (...) mech. Scheibenbremse also quasi Kassenmodell  ... (...) von den Scheibenbremsen bin ich pos. überrascht . (...)


Dass mechanische Scheibenbremsen nix taugen wuerden, ist ein daemliches Forumsgeruecht, das mit der Realitaet nix zu tun hat.
Hier haben wir wieder mal einen Beleg dafuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (2. Juni 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hier haben wir wieder mal einen Beleg dafuer


Genauso wie im nächsten Beitrag.
Meine erste Disk war auch mechanisch. Die Erstmontage war etwas langwieriger als bei der nachfolgenden hydraulischen, funktional war die mechanische, bis auf den Druckpunkt, aber auch nicht schlechter.
Etwas Platzprobleme hatte ich im hinteren Rahmendreieck, die liesen sich aber lösen:


----------



## pefro (2. Juni 2018)

Die Frage ist doch nicht, was gegen mechanische Scheibenbremsen spricht, sondern was dafür? Außer dem Preis - und das auch nur bei Dropbar Bikes - fällt mir da nicht viel ein...  Ist aber wohl eher offtopic hier.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Juni 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch nicht, was gegen mechanische Scheibenbremsen spricht, sondern was dafür? (...)


Dass Du jeden normalen Bremshebel benutzen kannst.
Das ist zwar in erster Linie beim Dropbar ein echter Vorteil, dort aber ein entscheidender.
Ich versteh beim besten Willen nicht, wieso man sich das Kasperletheater mit Hydraulik-Schaltbremshebeln antun soll.
Klar: Damit kann man viel Geld ausgeben. _Und das scheint manchen Leuten das Wichtigste zu sein_  
Wenn sie schon keine Ahnung vom Radfahren haben, so besitzen sie wenigstens das teuerste Material 

Die angebliche Ueberlegenheit der Hydraulik wird ja dermassen haeufig wiedergekaeut, dass, wie hier am Beispiel von @track94 zu sehen, viele gar nicht wissen dass diese eher Mythos / Mantra denn messbar ist. 

So, und ich gebe mich jetzt nochmal der Lebensmuedigkeit in Gestalt einer Ausfahrt mit mechanischer Disc hin


----------



## nullstein (2. Juni 2018)

Die aktuellen Temperaturen machten das Büro klimatisch nahezu identisch mit einem Schmelztiegel und an effizientes Arbeiten war kaum noch zu denken. So beschloss ich am Donnerstag spontan den nächsten Tag einige der zahlreichen Überstunden abzubauen und den Tag auf dem Rad zu verbringen. Das Ziel sollte die Märkische Schweiz sein. Kurz Google Maps angeworfen. Hin und zurück ca 140km. Passt.
Los ging es morgens um 07:00 bei traumhaft schönen Wetter.



Das erste Etappenzielwar der Müggelsee, wo es das erste Kaltgetränk gab und ich die bereits überfüllten Badestellen bestaunen konnte.



Weiter ging es über Erkner vorbei an zahlreichen Seen über Rehfelde nach Buckow. 


 

Ein Sprung ins kühle Nass des Schermützelsees reduzierte erfolgreich die Systemtemperatur und ich konnte zufrieden eine Pizza und ein Bier zu mir nehmen.


 



Der Rückweg führte über Strausberg, wo mich dann ein gewaltiges Unwetter heimsuchte, nach Hönow bis nach Steglitz. Die letzten 40km wurden leider von Starkregen, Blitz und Donner begleitet. Am Ende waren es 172km, die ich durchgenässt und durchgefroren, aber glücklich und zufrieden absolviert habe.
Ein toller Tag.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. Juni 2018)

Schicke Tour!

Was hast du da für Schuhe am Start?


----------



## nullstein (3. Juni 2018)

Danke.
Das sind die Giro Rumble VR. Ein schöner Commuter-Schuh. Läuft sich trotz Cleats sehr vernünftig und sieht m.M.n. gut aus.


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich versteh beim besten Willen nicht, wieso man sich das Kasperletheater mit Hydraulik-Schaltbremshebeln antun soll.



Welches Kasperletheater?


----------



## Deleted 73169 (3. Juni 2018)

Jetzt nicht Hebel, sondern Bremse an sich: nicht einstellbare Beläge, ständiges Schleifen, Luft im System, umständliches Ablängen der Leitungen etc. - alles mit mechanischen wesentlich einfacher. Ich fahr nur noch mechanisch, seit mir eine Formula R1 unterwegs zugemacht hat und ich die Scheibe ausbauen musste, um überhaupt noch weiterfahren zu können.


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2018)

@u40__ Ja wahnsinn. Solche Probleme kenn ich nur von früher (also so vor 15 Jahren vielleicht...) Seitdem fahre ich Shimano Disks und was soll ich sagen. Einmal eingestellt, nie mehr hingelangt. Da tut sich einfach nix  Die SRAM Apex am Vaya macht ebenfalls null Probleme, ist aber noch zu jung und zu wenig gelaufen, um da wirklich was sagen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (5. Juni 2018)

Dienstreise: Mit der Bahn nach München, nach dem Termin mit dem Radl zurück (60 Kilometer)






Die an diesem Rad montierten Magura Marta sind 10 Jahre alt, funktionieren auch nach knapp 6 Jahren am MTB und mehr als 4 Jahren im Alltag (= werktägliche Nutzung im bayerischen Alpenvorland) wie am ersten Tag. Entlüftet wurde genau 1x, bei der Montage.


----------



## Radsatz (6. Juni 2018)

SH 10 Uhr 22 Grad


----------



## EiderAal87 (6. Juni 2018)

Ab hier geht es nur noch bergauf. Mit 3,5 Meter unter NN die tiefste Stelle Deutschlands.


----------



## Radsatz (6. Juni 2018)

Bei mir fast um die Ecke
Es geht aber nur sanft bergauf
Dithmarschen das letzte Abenteuer der EU


----------



## EiderAal87 (6. Juni 2018)

Besonders hervorzuheben ist der Mittelpunkt des letzten Abenteuers


----------



## Tinkerer (6. Juni 2018)

Gestern Abend waren Licht und Wetter perfekt, um einen ausgedehnten Objektivtest mit einer gemütlichen Abendrunde zu verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (6. Juni 2018)

Wat datt Go Ped oder Kick Bike ?


----------



## Tinkerer (6. Juni 2018)

Teaser:


----------



## Silberrücken (11. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte nach dem Mittagessen bloss mal schnell in Richtung Freising blasen, als es mich -in Höhe Ismaning- fast vom Ritchey gehauen hätte...... 

Derartig bepackte Reiseräder hatte ich nie zuvor gesehen. Klar, dass ich stoppen und die zwei Reisenden ausfragen musste!





Auf dem Sticker findet ihr die Homepage von Anja und Gnubbi. Ich hoffe, dass sie hier im Forum selbst aktiv werden!






2 echte Klassiker in 26 Zoll Ausführung und bepackt bis zum "geht nicht mehr......"





Anjas Cockpit mit Elektronik, Schminkspiegel (sorry Anja!) und natürlich Daumi-Schaltung





Bremsleitung verläuft im Oberrohr......





und nochmal die Front.



 



Das Rad von Gnubbi bringt derart bepackt ca. 55 KG auf die Waage- da wird jeder Berg zur Herausforderung.....





Sein kleinstes Blatt ist ein 24er, und beide versuchen,  die Schwerlast-Räder mit Cantis abzubremsen.......





Die 2 sind wirklich extrem sympatisch und wollen in jedem Fall und unter anderem nach China......





more......



 
und noch mal eins......



 





Das nächste Ziel der beiden ist übrigens Venedig.

Auf der Rückfahrt bin ich übrigens prompt noch schön nass geworden, wegen der Unterbrechung oben. Aber die war es mir wert


----------



## michar (11. Juni 2018)

Gut das es erstmal nur bis nach Venedig geht...da kann man das mit dem Gepäck noch auf die sanfte Tour lernen


----------



## nightwolf (11. Juni 2018)

Ich wuesste ja auch gern, was die Leute immer alles dabei haben ... Krass


----------



## michar (11. Juni 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich wuesste ja auch gern, was die Leute immer alles dabei haben ... Krass



Von diversen Touren kann ich sagen das ich mittlerweile ein paar Tage vor der Tour mir das Gepäck mit meinen Mitfahreren nochmal durchschaue...oft bleibt dann doch die hälfte oder mehr daheim. Von ner kompletten Ausgehgarnitur für die Disko bis zu Glasflaschen und  ca 2 kilo schweren Aufblasmatratzen mit Pumpe..schon alles erlebt. Das tu ich mir nichtmehr an..zumal dann oft während der Tour ja dann auch bemerkt wird das es alles nicht so optimal ist. Es gibt auf youtube auch ein video von nem pfälzer der ne weltreise mit dem bike macht und sogar noch einen anhänger am rad hat...der ist die ersten wochen eigentlich nur damit beschäftigt den kram irgendwie wieder nach hause zu schicken..am ende ist sein bike fast leer. Vielleicht muss das auch jeder selbst irgendwie lernen..


----------



## Silberrücken (11. Juni 2018)

Ihr könnt ja deren Pack-Liste in der oben erwähnten Homepage checken.......


----------



## pefro (11. Juni 2018)

Naja, laut Homepage haben die beiden 31 Sponsoren - das ganze Zeug muss natürlich irgendwie eingepackt werden...


----------



## Silberrücken (12. Juni 2018)

Gar nicht ungeschickt die 2 !


----------



## ExoDus (16. Juni 2018)

Die beiden waren am Anfang des Jahres oder vielleicht schon 2017 bei mir und haben sich ein paar Räder angesehen.

Die wollten glaube ich ein ganzes Jahr unterwegs sein, habe ihnen aber von meinen Bikes abgeraten. Die waren alle eher Racing Geometrie und das wollte ich der jungen Frau dann doch nicht antun.

Ich habe sie dann zu Patrick geschickt, der damals einige eher passende Fahrräder auf dem Hof hatte. Sehr nett und ambitioniert, aber dann doch nicht ganz meine Schiene Vegan und auf altem Stahl um die Welt, aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (19. Juni 2018)

Nu mit long distance Sattel


----------



## Spezi66 (20. Juni 2018)




----------



## hotep (30. Juni 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> das Rad geht gar nicht:



Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht, Armin! Vom Perfektionismus deiner Räder sind die meinen leider sehr weit entfernt.
Beim Überqueren der Loisach hab ich übrigens an dich gedacht, Biergartenwetter wäre auch gewesen . Leider war ich aber in der falschen Richtung unterwegs.

@helol Du wohnst doch im Saggen in Innsbruck, oder? Wenn ja, dann siehst Du auf dem Ritchey deinen alten Flaschenhalter. Danke nochmals!

Wie jeden Sommer, verbringe ich gerade einige Wochen auf einer Hütte in den Bergen:



 

Infrastruktur ist hier schwach: keine Straße, keine Leute, kein Internet. Dafür 9 Gipfel über 3.000m, 41 Jungkühe und 13 Ochsen. 



 



 



 

Almige Grüße aus dem Gschnitztal!


----------



## nightwolf (30. Juni 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> (...) Infrastruktur ist hier schwach: keine Straße, keine Leute, kein Internet. (...)


Ich seh grad das Problem nicht

 
Speziell den zweiten Punkt wuerde ich nachgeradezu als 'traumhaft' bezeichnen ...


----------



## schmitze76 (4. Juli 2018)

Ich bin dabei mein SSP Cyclocrosser zum Trekking / Reisebike umzubauen.

Hier mal ein Bild von der Ausgangsbasis.




Erste schritte des Umbaus
Neue Bremsanlage Magura HS33 und Ritchey Lenker





Neue SRAM NX 1x 11 Schaltung mit einer Übersetzung 11Z auf 42Z













Ich möchte noch einen TUBUS Airy Titan Gepäckträger anbauen.
Fahren tut es jetzt schon mal sehr Gut.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## helol (4. Juli 2018)

Hab ihn schon bewundert! 

@helol Du wohnst doch im Saggen in Innsbruck, oder? Wenn ja, dann siehst Du auf dem Ritchey deinen alten Flaschenhalter. Danke nochmals!


----------



## ArSt (4. Juli 2018)

schmitze76 schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch einen TUBUS Airy Titan Gepäckträger anbauen.


Ein echt toller Träger, sehr zu empfehlen! Nur der Anbau wird etwas schwierig ohne Befestigungspunkte am Rahmen und mit dem EVO-Bügel der HS33. An meinem alten Trekker ging das recht einfach:





Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (6. Juli 2018)

Bin momentan mit meinem Bruder unterwegs, gestartet sind wir in Hamburg. Das Ziel war Malente jetzt sind wir in Eutin


----------



## sigma7 (14. Juli 2018)

Gestern habe ich den Karton für die Reise nach Island abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (14. Juli 2018)

Wo hast Du den Karton abgeholt? In Murnau?
Grüße von einem der da hinten rechts unterm Berg wohnt.


----------



## sigma7 (17. Juli 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den Karton abgeholt? In Murnau?


Nein, wenige Kilometer weiter nördlich, in Eglfing.


----------



## Rommos (17. Juli 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Nein, wenige Kilometer weiter nördlich, in Eglfing.


gibt's in Eglfing einen Salsa-Dealer?


----------



## sigma7 (17. Juli 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> gibt's in Eglfing einen Salsa-Dealer?


byzickl.de führt u.a. Salsa & Surly; der Inhaber und seine Frau sind auch regelmäßig auf Fat Bikes unterwegs.


----------



## ArSt (17. Juli 2018)

Danke, die beiden kannte ich noch nicht.
Ich bin oft mal beim Peter in Murnau: http://velo-gap.de/


----------



## Rommos (17. Juli 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> byzickl.de führt u.a. Salsa & Surly; der Inhaber und seine Frau sind auch regelmäßig auf Fat Bikes unterwegs.


Ah, von denen hab ich mal irgendwas über die Bucht gekauft vor ewigen Zeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sh1n3 (19. Juli 2018)




----------



## Sesselpupser (22. Juli 2018)

Minimalstgepäck für 'nen schnellen "Weekender" im Schwarzwald.......(in meinem Alter zieht man schon Hotelübernachtung vor, da kann die 2ZKBB-Ausstattung dann zu Hause bleiben..... )






VPACE T1ST (Rh 63), Hope LRS, Sugino 28/44, 9-fach 12-34, Ritchey Venturemax Dropbar, Specialized Sawtooth Reifen 42-622 und einige Kellerreste........

Matze


----------



## schloerfi (22. Juli 2018)

Gestern mal in der Heimat unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Sesselpupser (23. Juli 2018)

............und gestern eine entspannte Runde "zwischen Gewittern durch" zum Erbfeind nach "Froonkraisch", etwas da Elsaß streifen.....

Patria Randonneur, Rh 66, TA Carmina 185 mm (26/36/48), '96-er-XTR-10-fach-11-34-an-Daumies geschaltet, HS66 gebremst, Rigida Grizzly CSS-befelgt, SON/Edelux2 beleuchtet ....... für schnelle Touren auf geteertem Geläuf......





Frontansicht für Mücken - kurz vor dem Einschlag und Ableben in meinem Auge.....






.......auf dem Rheinradweg zw. Lauterbourg und Seltz.....man beachte das sonntägliche Radausflügler-Gewusel (knapp >25 km von Karlsruhe) , auf die Art kann man, mit wenigen dörflichen Unterbrechungen, quasi bis Straßbourg durchkullern....





Das Wetter hatte sich rundum immer etwas bedrohlich gezeigt, und ich hatte keine Lust auf Gewitterregen.........





Matze


----------



## pefro (24. Juli 2018)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Patria Randonneur, Rh 66, TA Carmina 185 mm (26/36/48), '96-er-XTR-10-fach-11-34-an-Daumies geschaltet, HS66 gebremst, Rigida Grizzly CSS-befelgt, SON/Edelux2 beleuchtet .......



Interessante Ausstattung, dürfte so ziemlich selten zu finden sein!


----------



## Sesselpupser (24. Juli 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Interessante Ausstattung, dürfte so ziemlich selten zu finden sein!


Jepp - ich vermute, dass es so genau einmal zu finden ist   
Die Ausstattung hat sich quasi beim Sichten der Teilebestände im Fahrradzimmer (der Keller ist voll mit Rädern  ) aufgezwängt......
.....komischerweise kann man so viele Teile an Fahrrädern verbauen, wie man will - es werden irgendwie trotzdem nicht weniger im Vorrat...


----------



## Sahnie (24. Juli 2018)

Bialek schrieb:


> Bin momentan mit meinem Bruder unterwegs, gestartet sind wir in Hamburg. Das Ziel war Malente jetzt sind wir in Eutin
> Anhang anzeigen 749346 Anhang anzeigen 749347 Anhang anzeigen 749348 Anhang anzeigen 749349 Anhang anzeigen 749350 Anhang anzeigen 749351 Anhang anzeigen 749352 Anhang anzeigen 749353 Anhang anzeigen 749354 Anhang anzeigen 749355 Anhang anzeigen 749356


Eine eigene Parzelle zum Zelten? Traumhaft, wenn ich hier in der Gegend zelte, bin ich abends schon immer aufgeregt, wer morgens sein Zelt oder sein 15m Wohnmobil direkt vor meinen Eingang parkt...


----------



## navidoppel (24. Juli 2018)

> Patria Randonneur, Rh 66, TA Carmina 185 mm (26/36/48), '96-er-XTR-10-fach-11-34-an-Daumies geschaltet, HS66 gebremst, Rigida Grizzly CSS-befelgt, SON/Edelux2 beleuchtet ....... für schnelle Touren auf geteertem Geläuf......



Welche Daumies (und welche Schellenbreite) hast Du da verbaut. Schaltet es sich komfortabel so ? Hatte auch immer mal überlegt das am Rennlenker so zu verbauen.


----------



## Sesselpupser (25. Juli 2018)

navidoppel schrieb:


> Welche Daumies (und welche Schellenbreite) hast Du da verbaut. Schaltet es sich komfortabel so ? Hatte auch immer mal überlegt das am Rennlenker so zu verbauen.


Verbaut sind Shimano DA 10-fach Lenkerend-Hebel, adaptiert auf Pauls Thumbies (die einzigen, die für 31,8-er Lenkerklemmung passen). Schellenbreite in etwa entsprechend dem Sockeldurchmesser der Hebel.
Alternativ kann man auch VO Thumbies nehmen. die passen dann sowohl für 22,2 / 24 / 26 mm Lenkerdurchmesser.
Bei den Ritchey-Lenker ist der Bereich am Lenker, der definierte 24 mm Durchmesser hat, relativ weit von der Vorbauklemmung weg - und somit mitten in der Handauflage am Oberlenker. Deswegen die Pauls Thumbies in 31,8 ganz innen.

Was heißt "komfortabel schalten"? Das wirst Du letztlich für Dich selbst rausfinden müssen. Ich kann Dir nur meine Sicht dazu schildern:

Wie an jedem RR mit jedem Schalthebel: Man muss aus einigen Hand-Positionen am Lenker zum Schalten mehr oder weniger umgreifen. Egal, ob STI, Daumies, Lenker-End- oder Unterrohr-Schalter - bis auf UR-Schalter ist das oftmals auch abhängig vom verwendeten Lenker (Reach / Drop / Backsweep / Flare). Ab wann das Ganze als "unkomfortabel" empfunden wird, ist m. E. eine rein persönliche Angelegenheit.
Da ich mit dem Rad weder Rennen gewinnen noch Sekunde rausfahren will, komme ich mit der Schalterei an der gezeigten Position gut zurecht. Da ich auch die Übersetzung (und Kettenlinie!!) so gewählt habe, dass ich quasi alles bis hin zu Steigungen um 3 - 4 % auf dem großen KB fahren kann/könnte, muss ich im Ernstfall nur wenig am linken Hebel schalten - und rechts "plätschert" das in der Ebene so in den Gängen 5 - 7 vor sich hin, also mal einen Klick rauf oder runter. 
Wenn man also eher einen ruhigen Finger am Abzug hat und nicht ständig im Getriebe vorne und hinten auf Suche nach dem passenden Gang ist, ist diese Schalterei nicht umkomfortabel, ansonsten sollte man bei STI bleiben, weil die aus der üblichen "Bremsgriff-Lümmel-Haltung" für Viel-Schalter dann kein umgreifen erfordern.

Matze


----------



## navidoppel (26. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre Lenkerendschalthebel und eigentlich viel in der Oberlenkerposition. Deswegen frage ich ... ;-)
Danke für Deine Ausführungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonsiKleine (30. Juli 2018)

Heute mal getestet ob man mit einem Lastenrad auch in die Berge kann, erster Tour de France Pass der 1. Kategorie mit dem Bullitt für mich. Ich kam mir schon etwas bekloppt vor, dann treffe ich auf den letzten paar Metern jemand mit Singlespeed-Fatbike ... danach 40km Umweg um meinen Cousin an der Französisch-Schweizer Grenze einzusammeln.


----------



## nightwolf (22. August 2018)

*Berlin Verwandschaftsbesuch ... (1) Hinfahrt*

Abfahrt Freitag Nachmittag vom Buero ...
Bis hierher kenne ich mich ab Arbeits-Wahlheimat-Dorf noch aus. _Ab jetzt muss I em Dschie Pie Ess hinterhaer fahrae_ 





Es geht noch bis in die Nacht weiter, 158km stehen auf der Uhr fuer die Halbetappe nach der Arbeit ...
Am Samstagmorgen beweisen die Franken wieder mal, dass ihnen fuer vernuenftige IT-Arbeit der Ernst fehlt  





Die Sonne geht auf 





In Iphofen gibt es endlich ein Fruehstueck 





Der Rest von Unterfranken wird durchritten, danach erreiche ich Thueringen, oder wie das bei Leuten meines Jahrgangs heisst, 'die DDR' 





In Hildburghausen gibts kurz ein alkfreies Weizen. Ich treffe ein niederlaendisches Paerchen, die Richtung Prag weiter wollen. ER hat eine Schraube am Lowrider verloren, aber ich hab leider keinen Ersatz dabei.





Es geht ueber den Rennsteig





Dieses Ortsschild haette ich jetzt eher nach der Abfahrt vom Sylvensteinspeicher erwartet und nicht nach dem Rennsteig 





Es geht noch weiter ilm-abwaerts durch Weimar. Am Ilmuferweg findet sich dann ein wunderbarer Schlafplatz. 248km stehen auf der Uhr, es ist noch nicht mal ganz dunkel, aber der Platz ist gut, mit Sitzgruppe und Wasserpumpe.
Ich schlafe hervorragend und ausgiebig, am Sonntagmorgen hat es 6.6°. Armlinge und Windjacke sind angesagt fuer die erste Stunde.





Zwischen Bad Bibra und Nebra hat ein Gasthof offen, es gibt Kaffee & Wurst mit Semmel fuer 3.30 Euro. Alles zusammen 





Hinter Nebra wird es 'Wildost' ... Auf der Openstreetmap bzw. bei GPSies war das ein Radweg, benannt als 'Mer-E' ... Ich will damit im Bereich Querfurt - Lutherstadt Eisleben die Bundesstrassen ersetzen.









Bei Koennern geht es ueber die Saale





Danach wird es <endlich> etwas flacher. Noch durch Koethen, einer Stadt, die gute Chancen hat auf den Sonderpreis fuer die beknacktesten und illegalsten Radwege im ganzen Land, und ein Stueck Elberadweg.





Dann wird auch diese bei Dessau-Rosslau ueberquert und es geht Richtung Mittelmark





In Wiesenburg ziehe ich mir in der Doenerbude ein Abendessen rein.
Die Stimmung ist super nett, am einzigen Draussen-Tisch bieten mir die Einheimischen sofort einen Sitzplatz an, nur mein Wunsch nach 'Alkoholfrei, ich muss noch fahren' wird belaechelt und ich ringe mich dann zu einem 'mit' durch. Auch dass ich noch nach Berlin will heute Abend, will mir mein freundlicher Tischnachbar nicht glauben. 'Da faehrsse jetz bis Bad Belzich und dann nimmse enn Zuch' ...

Aber ich fahre alles mit dem Rad, auch mit dem Treibsand mache ich im Bereich des Dorfes Kaehnsdorf Bekanntschaft ... Die 'Kaehnsdorfer Strasse' ist ein einziges Sandloch.

_Am Ende komme ich aber gegen Mitternacht mit 282 Tageskilometern wohlbehalten in Wilmersdorf an _


----------



## nightwolf (22. August 2018)

Noch eine Anekdote vom letzten Abschnitt: Kurz nach Erreichen Berliner Stadtgebiets hole ich eine Familie ein, die in gleicher Richtung radln.
Ich unterhalte mich kurz mit dem Vater, und sage, dass ich nach Wilhermsdorf wolle. Das muss er erstmal aufklaeren, in Berlin heisst der fragliche Stadtteil Wil*mers*dorf - Wil*herms*dorf gibts schon auch, ist aber was anderes, liegt auf meiner Verbindungsstrecke zwischen meinen beiden Standorten, hatte ich durcheinander gebracht.
Dann meint er: Dahin sei es aber noch weit 
Ich weiss nicht, ob er meine Antwort _'Ich dachte, ich haette den groessten Teil geschafft'_ richtig einordnen konnte  
_Die bogen dann ab, weil sie am Ziel waren._

Ansonsten sind natuerlich die neuen Laender fuer einen alten Wessi wie mich Abenteuer pur, ich sag immer, Frankreich ist einfach, da kenne ich mich (1) aus und (2) spreche ich die Landessprache


----------



## pefro (23. August 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ..._Am Ende komme ich aber gegen Mitternacht mit 282 Tageskilometern wohlbehalten in Wilmersdorf an _



Boah ey, so bepackt (wieviel kg sind das? 20?) knapp 300km am Tag zu machen ist schon heftig... Zu mal es am Vortag in BaWü -> Franken -> Thüringen auch nicht unbedingt flach gewesen sein dürfte. Hast Du mal ein *.gpx File von der Tour? Geht ja quasi durch alle meine ehemaligen Heimatstädte... Könnte so ne Home Town Revival Tour werden für mich


----------



## nightwolf (23. August 2018)

Ja die Tracks sind auf GPSies. 
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jjhswbsqebuxrmew 
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lbzdazjtcqsyiybb 

Das mit dem Gepaeck taeuscht vermutlich. Ich wieg das aber auch nicht nach, weils mir wurscht ist. 
Was hab ich sonst so ... 12-15kg vielleicht.
Ich hab einfach meine ueblichen vier Taschen drauf, wobei z. B. die hintere Linke (Nahrungsmittel) meist so gut wie leer war - ich konnte ja staendig nachkaufen. Das ist in Frankreich ganz anders, da gibts nicht so oft Einkaufsmoeglichkeiten.


----------



## talybont (29. August 2018)

#falscher Thread#


----------



## DerHackbart (29. August 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> *Berlin Verwandschaftsbesuch ... (1) Hinfahrt*
> 
> Abfahrt Freitag Nachmittag vom Buero ...
> Bis hierher kenne ich mich ab Arbeits-Wahlheimat-Dorf noch aus. _Ab jetzt muss I em Dschie Pie Ess hinterhaer fahrae_



Auf dem Schild könnte auch stehen:

Ab hier Gegenwind! Habe ich nämlich noch nie anders erlebt...


Ansonsten echt ne starke Leistung.
Auch für mich schön anzusehen wo du so langgekommen bist. Start in der aktuellen Heimat mit Foto auf meiner Hausrunde, ab nach Sachsen-Anhalt wo ich aufwuchs und dann nach Wilmersdorf wo ich während des Studiums gelebt habe.

Sehr schön.


----------



## nightwolf (29. August 2018)

'Gegenwind auf dem Hinweg', das kenne ich eher von den Fahrten nach Frankreich. Aber da ist das auch logisch, in der Schule haben wir damals gelernt, dass unsere Klimazone 'Westwindzone' genannt wird weil die warmen Winde vom Aequator her infolge der Erdrotation in den fraglichen Breitengraden nun eben 'so rum abgelenkt' rauskommen (oder so aehnlich ) 
Das war auf dem Weg nach Berlin kein so grosses Problem. 
Eher auf dem Rueckweg, aber auch nicht so ausgepraegt. Ging ja auch mehr Nord-Sued.


----------



## schneller Emil (29. August 2018)

ein paar Schnappschüsse von den letzten Touren:




















































































my favourite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (30. August 2018)

tolle Bilder und tolle Tour....


----------



## nightwolf (30. August 2018)

Wo ist das? Sieht ja gut aus. 
Das Waldclo ist auch komfortabler als das bei mir im Wald


----------



## schneller Emil (30. August 2018)

Einmal KTM- Tour (Kamp/Thaya/March) im Waldviertel und einmal ein Teil der „Alpen-Tour“ im südlichen Niederösterreich, beides in AUT.


----------



## nightwolf (1. September 2018)

*Berlin Verwandschaftsbesuch ... (2) Rueckfahrt*

Es geht morgens um 2:00 los, um dem Berliner Verkehr bestmoeglich zu entkommen. Entgegen dem Track und der Hinfahrt fahre ich (nach erfolgreicher Ueberwindung des Kaehnsdorfer Sandlochs ) erstmal auf der B246 (anstelle der Fernradwege) nach Bad Belzig, was dazu fuehrt, dass ich in eine Baustelle gerate. Dummerweise fehlt eine Bruecke ueber eine Bahnstrecke. Das beschert eine nicht im Detail dokumentierte CX-Einlage durch den Wald 

Das hier war auch keine Absicht, aber irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, sogar hier einen 'Berg' zu finden 





Die Sonne kommt raus ueber Preussen 





Es sind bisher aber nur die Rindviecher auf 





Ich hab grundsaetzlich nicht mehr so viele Bilder gemacht, fotografierenswert fand ich noch dieses Thaelmann-Denkmal und eine Fassade im DDR-Stil in Nebra









Hier war ich jetzt nicht dem Track gefolgt (wo auf dem Hinweg die 'Offroad' Fotos entstanden waren), sondern habe die Bundesstrassen genutzt. Das ist hier wohl Pest oder Cholera.

Am Abend dieses ersten Rueckreisetages gerate ich bei Weimar noch in ein fettes Unwetter. Nach Abwarten desselben und Weiterfahrt zum Trockenwerden finde ich bei Stadtilm ein super Bushaeuschen  zum Uebernachten. Es stehen 325km auf der Uhr. _Schlaf ist kein Problem_ 

Am zweiten Heimreisetag wird Thuerigen durchquert. Eine Rueckfahrt auf dem selben Weg hat halt fast schon was von Routine, aber fuer besondere spezielle Planung war das ganze doch etwas spontan.
Das ist alles, was vom eisernen Vorhang uebrig ist - Winterdienst-Wendepunkt 





Suedlich von Uffenheim improvisiere ich jetzt ein wenig, es geht ueber Rothenburg o.T. Richtung Schwaebisch Hall.
Nach ca. 230 km ist nochmal eine Uebernachtung faellig, und am Morgen eine freudige Ueberraschung: Die Baeuerin von nebenan hat mich nicht nur gesehen, sondern weiss auch von ihrem Bruder zu berichten, der bis in den Irak geradelt ist. Da weiss sie natuerlich genau, worueber sich ein Reiseradler morgens ganz besonders freut 





Danach reicht die Motivation noch bis Sulzbach/Murr ... von dort dann mit dem OePNV durch Stuttgart (und diese Fahrt zum Schlaf-Nachholen nutzen )


----------



## meinhardon (3. September 2018)

Mundoffenstehenbleib.......ufff. 325 und dann 230. Meine Herren! Grüße


----------



## nightwolf (4. September 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Mundoffenstehenbleib.......ufff. 325 und dann 230. Meine Herren! Grüße


Gruss zurueck  Naja ich bin ja PBP-Veteran, 2007 und -11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (4. September 2018)




----------



## Tinkerer (13. September 2018)

Spielverderber!


----------



## F4B1 (13. September 2018)

Hegestr. In Wetter?


----------



## seblubb (14. September 2018)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Spielverderber!


----------



## Tinkerer (14. September 2018)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Hegestr. In Wetter?



Jepp, home of ABUS.


----------



## Triturbo (22. September 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus unserer 8 Tage Reise durch Italien. Lugano - Mailand - Genua - La Spezia - Parma - Bologna und natürlich mit Abstecher nach Modena / Maranello zu Ferrari, Pagani, Ducati, Lambo und co. An- und Abreise mit Zug, kleine Stücke in Italien auch mit Zug da uns die Höhenmeter zu viel wurden (teilweise 1800hm am Tag sind mit Reiserad einfach keinen Spaß mehr, finde ich).


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2018)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus unserer 8 Tage Reise durch Italien. Lugano - Mailand - Genua - La Spezia - Parma - Bologna ...


Öhmmm... der Rheinfall liegt aber ziemlich weit abseits der erwähnten Strecke.  Trotzdem danke für die Bilder, einer vermutlich tollen Tour.


----------



## dasspice (23. September 2018)

Ich wollte nach über 10 Jahren auch mal wieder ein Radtour machen. Geplant war Rhein- und Ahrtal hoch, eine grosse Runde durch die Eifel nach Vianden /Luxemburg, dann die Sauer nach Trier und entlang der Mosel wieder nach Hause.

Rheintal, hier wird das Neuwieder Becken wieder enger.




Eine durchwachte Nacht in dem klaustrophobisch, viel zu kleinen Zelt.




Ergebnis, bereits am zweiten Tag war mein Akku total leer und das führte zum Tourabbruch. Merke: das Zelt vorher ausprobieren und täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren (2x7km) reicht nicht als Tourvorbereitung.

Dann bin ich in meinem verbliebenen Urlaub noch in ein Zeltlager gefahren. Moseltal








Seitental der Mosel, 21:15 Uhr, ich bin allein.




Viele Grüsse


----------



## Triturbo (24. September 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Öhmmm... der Rheinfall liegt aber ziemlich weit abseits der erwähnten Strecke.  Trotzdem danke für die Bilder, einer vermutlich tollen Tour.



Gutes Auge  Am Rheinfall hatten wir nur eine Nacht unser Zelt stehen und sind dann mit dem Zug weiter bis Lugano gefahren. Aber das Foto fand ich einfach gut, Tour war super


----------



## hotep (30. September 2018)

An meinen eigenen Rädern ist (für meinen Geschmack) immer viel zu viel improvisiert. Dafür hab ich perfekte Hintergründe 




 

Schlüsseljoch (2.212m). Im Hintergrund die Stubaier Alpen.



 

Unterwegs zum Pfitscherjoch (2.246m) von Südtirol Richtung Zillertal. 



 

Guerilla-Camping auf 2.200m. Was wäre die Welt ohne Berge und Fahrräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (5. Oktober 2018)

Lappland in diesem Sommer.  Tagestemperaturen um 30 Grad statt üblichen +5 - +15


----------



## michar (13. Oktober 2018)

x


----------



## dasspice (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe gestern und heute die Zeit genutzt um mich ein wenig im heimischen Forst rumzutreiben.

Fernsehturm Koblenz




Ausblick vom Kühkopf auf Koblenz und das Neuwieder Becken.




Der Spiessbratenplatz hat endlich wieder eine Feuerstelle.




Schön wars.


----------



## michar (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich war auch mal wieder Unterwegs...Saisonabschluss. Das schöne Wetter nochmal genutzt und 3 Tage gefahren, gestartet in Heidelberg und den Neckarradweg bis zur Quelle nach Villingen Schwenningen und von da aus quer durch den Schwarzwald nach Freiburg.
 Knapp 450km und 3000hm...war aufjedenfall eine sportliche Tour. Aufjedenfall eine sehr schöne Runde..Gravel Anteil ca 20 Prozent..der Rest gut ausgebaute Radwege..

Los gehts...







Bad Wimpfen







Kurz vor Stuttgart



Nach einer kalten Nacht auf dem Zeltplatz der nächste morgen in Stuttgart





 
Tübingen..







Kurz vor dem Tagesziel Rottweil wurde es nochmal richtig bergig...




In Rottweil hab ich dann eine Nacht in der sehr schönen Jugendherberge verbracht..der nächste und letzte morgen..




Und schon war sie erreicht..die Neckarquelle




Weiter gings in den Schwarzwald..der enttäuscht was Gravel angeht einfach nie..












Das wars..Freiburg...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. Oktober 2018)

Melibukus, Bergstrasse 517m


----------



## nightwolf (20. Oktober 2018)

Nicht meins, aber unterwegs fotografiert


----------



## mechatronixx (9. November 2018)

Mein Straggler an der Hainich Baude beim diesjährigen Candy B. Graveller.


----------



## Angemalt (23. November 2018)

...auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit..


----------



## RodseFoll (24. November 2018)

Oh, es gibt eine Trekkinggalerie. Da mach ich mal mit.
Zwei Bilder aus meinem Probeurlaub im September. 300km durch Rheinland-Pfalz und Hessen, dabei dann gelernt was man braucht und was nicht. (Spoiler: Einen faltbaren Campingtisch braucht man definitiv nicht)
Die Bilder sind am Rheinufer, ungefähr bei Boppard, entstanden.
Bike ist ein Kona Rove, welches allerdings bald durch ein Trek 520 ersetzt wird. Weg vom Graveln, hin zum gemütlicheren Trekking.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLOutlaw (27. November 2018)




----------



## dasspice (29. November 2018)

Heute nach der Arbeit.




Gruss Heino


----------



## EiderAal87 (3. Dezember 2018)

Nochmal ans Meer, bevor der Winter richtig kommt.

Raus aus der Stadt, rein in die Wedeler Elbmarsch.




Mit der Fähre "Else" über die Stör.




Auch altes Eisen braucht Mal eine Pause.


Ankunft


----------



## sachse1 (6. Dezember 2018)




----------



## pefro (6. Dezember 2018)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 799937...




Gibts jetzt neben Fake News hier auch schon Fake Touren Berichte?


----------



## MLOutlaw (6. Dezember 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt neben Fake News hier auch schon Fake Touren Berichte?


was soll daran Fake sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (6. Dezember 2018)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> was soll daran Fake sein ...



Na, die Bilder sind nen Monat älter, als das Rad, oder?


----------



## MLOutlaw (6. Dezember 2018)

ok dann muss ich jetzt wohl das alte Rad noch dazu tun


----------



## pefro (6. Dezember 2018)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> ok dann muss ich jetzt wohl das alte Rad noch dazu tun



Jupp, dann wärs ne runde Sache. Sonst wird einfach der Anschein suggeriert, das man im November am Elbstrand noch Baden könnte - und das geht so echt nicht...


----------



## mwcycles (6. Dezember 2018)

Heute am Fuss des Mt. Ventoux




Auch ein Lastenrad kann ganz klein sein!


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2018)

Schnee im Pott.


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Shoppingtour durch den Nebel zum Bauern nebenan...














LG
Der Stefan


----------



## popeye (30. Dezember 2018)

Heute mal wieder auf schweizer Seite über dem Bodensee














Fantastische Stimmung. So richtig konnte ich sie mit dem smartphone mal wieder nicht einfangen...

vg, Michael


----------



## DireStreets (2. Januar 2019)

@hotep  Moin, welche Taschen hast du weiter oben an dem Rad verbaut?


----------



## hotep (4. Januar 2019)

@DireStreets Moin, sorry 4 l8.. Revelate Viscacha, Revelate Ranger, Revelate Mtn Feedbag & Ortlieb Lenkertasche.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Januar 2019)

Mein Stadtrad im Randonneur/Gravellook. @nightwolf @FlowinFlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (7. Januar 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Mein Stadtrad im Randonneur/Gravellook. @nightwolf @FlowinFlo


Gefällt mir sehr gut der Aufbau. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Januar 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut der Aufbau. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Ein Maxcycles Crossrahmen, billig geschossen im Bikemarkt vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## KonsiKleine (22. Januar 2019)




----------



## julz_80 (23. Januar 2019)

Am Wochenende die erste richtige Probefahrt mit neuen Laufrädern und Milch statt Schläuchen absolviert. Lief wunderbar, bis ich bemerkt habe, dass ich schon ordentlich Milch überall am Rahmen und den Klamotten hatte. In der Mitte der Lauffläche war ein Loch und ich hatte richtik Panik, da ich noch ca. 6 km tief im Wald steckte. Einen Schlauch hatte ich für den Notfall zwar dabei, aber bei den Temperaturen mitten im Wald eine OP starten, wäre echt unangenehm geworden. Hab das Loch dann nach unten ausgerichtet und gebetet, und gepumpt. Das hielt eine Zeit lang, bis ich nochmal nachlegen musste, dann war ich aber wieder auf Asphalt und es hat die 10 km zurück nach hause gehalten. Puh. Hält übrigens immer noch. War hinten mit knapp 4 bar unterwegs, vorne 3,5, bei knapp 80kg mit Klamotten. Zuviel, oder warum hats mir den Reifen zerlöchert?

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2349490]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2349489]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2349488]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2349487]
	
[/URL]


----------



## King Jens one (23. Januar 2019)

ich liebe mein Salsa, es feiert bald sein 10000ten Kilometer


 
Donauinsel bei -10C


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Januar 2019)

julz_80 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende die erste richtige Probefahrt mit neuen Laufrädern und Milch statt Schläuchen absolviert. Lief wunderbar, bis ich bemerkt habe, dass ich schon ordentlich Milch überall am Rahmen und den Klamotten hatte. In der Mitte der Lauffläche war ein Loch und ich hatte richtik Panik, da ich noch ca. 6 km tief im Wald steckte. Einen Schlauch hatte ich für den Notfall zwar dabei, aber bei den Temperaturen mitten im Wald eine OP starten, wäre echt unangenehm geworden. Hab das Loch dann nach unten ausgerichtet und gebetet, und gepumpt. Das hielt eine Zeit lang, bis ich nochmal nachlegen musste, dann war ich aber wieder auf Asphalt und es hat die 10 km zurück nach hause gehalten. Puh. Hält übrigens immer noch. War hinten mit knapp 4 bar unterwegs, vorne 3,5, bei knapp 80kg mit Klamotten. Zuviel, oder warum hats mir den Reifen zerlöchert?



schönes rad.
je nachdem was du gefahren bist... ein gravelking wird eben kein montainbikereifen.


----------



## Bener (24. Januar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Von diversen Touren kann ich sagen das ich mittlerweile ein paar Tage vor der Tour mir das Gepäck mit meinen Mitfahreren nochmal durchschaue...oft bleibt dann doch die hälfte oder mehr daheim. Von ner kompletten Ausgehgarnitur für die Disko bis zu Glasflaschen und  ca 2 kilo schweren Aufblasmatratzen mit Pumpe..schon alles erlebt. Das tu ich mir nichtmehr an..zumal dann oft während der Tour ja dann auch bemerkt wird das es alles nicht so optimal ist. Es gibt auf youtube auch ein video von nem pfälzer der ne weltreise mit dem bike macht und sogar noch einen anhänger am rad hat...der ist die ersten wochen eigentlich nur damit beschäftigt den kram irgendwie wieder nach hause zu schicken..am ende ist sein bike fast leer. Vielleicht muss das auch jeder selbst irgendwie lernen..


Link?


----------



## hotep (13. Februar 2019)

Darf das hier schon rein, oder ist es noch zu klein?



 



 



 



 

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man mit so einem Rädchen so gut vorwärts kommt. Endlich verstehe ich die Bromptonistas : )


----------



## Silberrücken (14. Februar 2019)

*DAS   IST  ZU   KLEIN !!!   *




@hotep 

Ich habs natürlich nicht ernst gemeint. Aber, weshalb tust du dir so was ohne Not an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (14. Februar 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> weshalb tust du dir so was ohne Not an?



Das Ding hab ich gekauft, damit ich nie mehr irgendwo ein Fahrrad mieten muss. Bahn, Bus, Flug: alles gratis und ohne Reservierung. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich es nur in Städten (in diesem Fall Verona) nutzen. Es fährt sich aber überraschend gut: nichts wackelt, man hat genug Platz, 8 Gänge und gute Bremsen, Schwalbe Big Apple sorgen für Komfort. So wurden aus der geplanten Stadtrundfahrt ohne Reue 70 km.

Fazit: das Teilchen geb ich nimmer her!


----------



## Silberrücken (14. Februar 2019)

zeig mal bei Gelegenheit, wie klein das "als Paket" ist


----------



## KonsiKleine (14. Februar 2019)

Am Wochenende reicht es hoffentlich für eine längere Runde


----------



## hotep (15. Februar 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> zeig mal bei Gelegenheit, wie klein das "als Paket" ist


----------



## Silberrücken (15. Februar 2019)




----------



## _stalker_ (18. Februar 2019)

Sonnentour. Juhu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Häns__ (21. Februar 2019)

hotep schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 826650


Hast Du das Curve da etwas "anders" als wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen zusammengefalltet?


----------



## Simpson_x (23. Februar 2019)

Heute durfte das Focus Black Raider mal wieder raus. Eigentlich ein Crossrad, dass ich auf Starrgabel umgebaut und mit Schwalbe G One Allround beschlagen habe, und das ich als Alltags- und Treckingrad nutze. Ich hatte ihm schon lange versprochen, dass wir mal zusammen die Südhälfte der Paderborner-Land-Route fahren. So kamen dann heute fast 120 km und 1.457 hm zusammen.


----------



## hotep (24. Februar 2019)

Häns__ schrieb:


> Hast Du das Curve da etwas "anders" als wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen zusammengefalltet?



Hab ich. Dauert 3 Sekunden länger, das Paket wird dadurch aber noch kleiner.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur etwas randonnieren (Buchholz-Winsen-Geesthacht-Bergedorf-Hamburg), hab dann festgestellt, dass die Beschilderung der Radroute eher von der Gravelfraktion er arbeitet wurde:


 
Beim Sperrwerk Geesthacht:


 

Schönes Wetter, nur die Pedelecheiopeis grüßen nach wie vor nicht zurück.


----------



## seblubb (25. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> nur die Pedelecheiopeis grüßen nach wie vor nicht zurück


Die denken sich "Lieber einmal zu wenig als nen E-Biker grüßen"


----------



## KonsiKleine (3. März 2019)

45km, 423hm, 2:10 Stunden. Dummerweise hat sich bei Kilometer 25 das Hinterrad verschoben, danach mit Dauerschleppbremse und etwas wackelig (hatte kein Werkzeug dabei).


----------



## Simpson_x (3. März 2019)

Proviant sieht lecker aus. Da dürfte die Dauerschleppbremse ja kein Problem gewesen sein...


----------



## Josi1970 (7. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander,
Anbei mein Arbeitsrad ein Surly Ogre bei Morgenstimmung auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Ich fahre ganzjährig 14 km einfach zur Arbeit. Bei schönem Wetter auf Feldwegen oder an der Iller. Grüsse Josi


----------



## KonsiKleine (17. März 2019)




----------



## kreisbremser (17. März 2019)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 838670...


ich muss dringend ein rad verkaufen, oder zwei und mir so ein gerät beschaffen. ich will nicht mehr ohne leben. allerdings brauche ich ein bis zwei kindersitze oder isofix-aufnahmen mit gurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (20. März 2019)

Hallo
Unterwegs im Pott.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## gpzmandel (20. März 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Unterwegs im Pott.
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser Aussichtspunkt an der Autobahn war gestern im WDR im Gespräch. Steuergelder Verschwendung


----------



## msony (21. März 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Dieser Aussichtspunkt an der Autobahn war gestern im WDR im Gespräch. Steuergelder Verschwendung


Ich weiss.
Dinge die wirklich niemand braucht.


----------



## Papa76 (21. März 2019)

Erinnert mich stark an mein Diamond Back, die Beiden sollten im Pott mal zusammen ne Runde drehen


----------



## msony (22. März 2019)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich stark an mein Diamond Back, die Beiden sollten im Pott mal zusammen ne Runde drehen


Wo kommst du her?


----------



## KonsiKleine (23. März 2019)

Heute war doch noch etwas Winter, der Pass den wir nehmen wollten, war wegen Schnee gesperrt.


----------



## talybont (24. März 2019)




----------



## talybont (29. März 2019)

im Hintergrund der Fernmeldeturm


----------



## KonsiKleine (30. März 2019)

Hat Rennlenker, Vollcarbonlaufräder, und einen Gepäckträger. Passt das hier rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2019)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Hat Rennlenker, Vollcarbonlaufräder, und einen Gepäckträger. Passt das hier rein?Anhang anzeigen 844447


Hier kann doch eigentlich so gut wie alles gepostet werden, das nicht in die anderen Unterforen passt.


----------



## hotep (16. April 2019)

Bevor der Rummel losgeht: Via Claudia Augusta von Landeck bis Rovereto in 3 Tagen



Fahrtechnik-Training bei Nauders




Skandinavische Ausblicke am Reschensee



 
Frühling bei Eppan



 
(Relativ) Menschenleeres Trient. Es lebe die Vorsaison!


----------



## pefro (16. April 2019)

hotep schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 850777
> Skandinavische Ausblicke am Reschensee



Das ist euer gesamtes Gepäck für die 3 Tage "im Schnee" ?


----------



## hotep (16. April 2019)

Wäsche zum Wechseln, Zahnbürste und Hotelreservierungen. Was braucht man mehr?


----------



## pefro (16. April 2019)

Ööööh... Zahnpasta? Nein, wusste nicht das ihr im Hotel abgestiegen seit. Sah auf den ersten Blick halt nur nach "so wenig" für "Schlafen und Radeln im Schnee" aus


----------



## HeavyAir (16. April 2019)

Mastercard. unbezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (18. April 2019)

Twins...


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (19. April 2019)

Mein Radl für den Weg in die Arbeit hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Habe es vor etwa 15 Jahren gebraucht für 50 € gekauft. Es wird auch im Winter praktisch täglich benutzt und steht immer draussen, die Roststellen sind deswegen nicht mehr übersehbar. Aber ich glaube ein paar Jährchen wird die treue Fahrradseele trotzdem noch halten.

Die Marke des Rades kenne ich nicht, es muß aber ein deutsches Fabrikat sein, da am Rahmen mal ein kleiner schwarz-rot-gold-Sticker klebte. Bis auf Rahmen, vorderes Schutzblech, Sattelstange und Vorbau wurden inzwischen alle Teile getauscht. 



 
Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich mit dem Rad auch 2.600 KM nach Spanien geradelt. Ohne jeden Defekt 
Das zweite Foto entstand während dieser Tour im Vall Ferrera in den katalanischen Pyrenäen.



 
Ich denke mein Radl freut sich, daß es auf seine alten Tage mit zwei Profilansichten in die MTB News-Fahrradgallerie aufgenommen wurde. .


----------



## msony (20. April 2019)

Zeche Zollverein in Essen Katernberg.


----------



## KonsiKleine (23. April 2019)




----------



## MLOutlaw (25. April 2019)




----------



## Spezi66 (30. April 2019)

Im Umbau


 

 
Jetzt muss nur noch der Abbeizer kommen und dann geht es los.


----------



## dennis.haag (1. Mai 2019)

Nach 112km. Auf dem Weg von Karlsruhe richtung Lindau.


----------



## Specialk (3. Mai 2019)

@hotep 
Eine Frage die mich die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf schwirrt, sind die Ritchey Stahlrahmen von innen beschichtet? (ED)

Danke


----------



## hotep (3. Mai 2019)

@Specialk : meines Wissens ja, dem Augenschein nach ebenfalls. Absolut sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht, sorry...


----------



## track94 (16. Mai 2019)

Pott/Niederrhein/Emscher im Morgennebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (16. Mai 2019)

track94 schrieb:


> Pott/Niederrhein/Emscher im MorgennebelAnhang anzeigen 863199 Anhang anzeigen 863200


Was hast du da für ein Kuchenblech installiert? Zum Befestigen einer Karte?


----------



## Rommos (16. Mai 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was hast du da für ein Kuchenblech installiert? Zum Befestigen einer Karte?


...ist ein Lastenrad  und das Blech ist von der Ladefläche


----------



## track94 (17. Mai 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was hast du da für ein Kuchenblech installiert? Zum Befestigen einer Karte?






Rommos schrieb:


> ...ist ein Lastenrad  und das Blech ist von der Ladefläche


----------



## Remstalhunter (17. Mai 2019)

track94 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 863347


 
Aus der Perspektive habe ich es so gedeutet...


----------



## track94 (17. Mai 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Aus der Perspektive habe ich es so gedeutet...


Ich wusste erst gar nicht was du meinst ....bis ich lang genug auf das Foto geschaut habe ......wenn man das jeden Tag so sieht aus der Perspektive


----------



## talybont (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## Spezi66 (23. Mai 2019)

Heute mal wieder mit dem "Schlachtrad" unterwegs


----------



## Remstalhunter (24. Mai 2019)

Meine Kids sind beide im Schullandheim gewesen. Habe gleich mal die Chance genutzt auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit ein paar Höhenmeter zu machen. Bin jetzt in vier Tagen ca. 5100 hm gefahren. Und doch ganz zufrieden mit der Vorbereitung zum Alpencross. Bis zum Start sind es noch 7 Wochen...
Hier die Grabkapelle am Rotenberg (Stuttgart):




Das Remstal öffnet sich:




Der Kernenturm bei Fellbach:




Die Skulpturen von Prof.  Nuss am Naturfreundehaus in Strümpfelbach:




Aussichtspunkt am Karlstein in Weinstadt:



Wetter war ja gestern und heute hier der Hammer. Schönen Start ins WE


----------



## msony (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ch_Bacca (26. Mai 2019)

Sky Road in Irland auf geliehenen Rädern:



Nächstes Mal haben wir eigene Räder dabei.


----------



## julz_80 (29. Mai 2019)

Bridgestone T500 mit übertiebenen Filtern, kurzer Stop im Segeberger Forst


----------



## Pan Tau (1. Juni 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo



Wo steht denn das schicke alte Gebäude, @msony?


----------



## msony (2. Juni 2019)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das schicke alte Gebäude, @msony?



In Gelsenkirchen Rotthausen.


----------



## KonsiKleine (16. Juni 2019)

War in den letzten Tagen eher mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, aber heute mal wieder entspannte 40km mit dem Lastenrad


----------



## 601 (16. Juni 2019)

Testtour in den Bergen mit dem neuen Stadt- und Tourenrad.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juni 2019)

schönes radl. die großen flaschen haben was von frischmilchlieferant.

was für eine übersetzung/bandbreite fährst du denn?

edit:
jetzt ärgere ich mich über die investion in einen heckträger, wo es doch im stadtverkehr für eine studentin mit pizzarack sicher komfortabler sein könnte...


----------



## 601 (17. Juni 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> die großen flaschen haben was von frischmilchlieferant.



Auf den Vergleich bin ich bisher auch noch nicht gekommen! 
Zumindest ist das Wasser in den Edelstahlflaschen auch noch nach einer längeren Tour angenehm frisch und trinkbar!

Zur Übersetzung: Aktuell ist vorn ein 28er Stahlkettenblatt und hinten die Eagle-Kassette montiert.
Ich bin nicht so schnell...


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Juni 2019)

Das musst du auch nicht- so Mancher denkt sogar, dass für die Erzherzog-Johann-Runde ein Fully notwendig ist......


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Auf den Vergleich bin ich bisher auch noch nicht gekommen!
> Zumindest ist das Wasser in den Edelstahlflaschen auch noch nach einer längeren Tour angenehm frisch und trinkbar!
> 
> Zur Übersetzung: Aktuell ist vorn ein 28er Stahlkettenblatt und hinten die Eagle-Kassette montiert.
> Ich bin nicht so schnell...


habe auch edelstahlflaschen. top. ok, je nach halter klappern die etwas, aber das war's dann auch.


----------



## asco1 (20. Juni 2019)

Schon ein paar Tage her; aber nach drei Tagen Berlin brauchte ich dringend eine Stadt-Auszeit, um den Großstadt-Koller loszuwerden. Also ab auf die Randonneuse und raus ins fränkische Umland.


----------



## Terranaut (20. Juni 2019)

Wirklich schön geworden der Hobel, nur das Lenkerband würde ich noch einmal neu wickeln.


----------



## asco1 (21. Juni 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Wirklich schön geworden der Hobel, nur das Lenkerband würde ich noch einmal neu wickeln.


Danke. Das ist Alles leider noch nicht final. Weder der Lenker, noch die Sitzposition passen so wirklich für lange Touren. Ich habe inzwischen beides gewechselt und bin immernoch nicht zufrieden. Da werde ich noch ein wenig optimieren müssen und dann wird auch das Lenkerband vernünftig gewickelt.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Juli 2019)

Fähre nach Bremerhaven grad noch erwischt 





Mainz: Sicherheitshalber für die besonders begriffsstutzigen Fussgaenger


----------



## nepo (2. Juli 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> für die besonders begriffsstutzigen Fussgaenger



gibt´s in München auch. Interessiert nur keine Sau


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mainz: Sicherheitshalber für die besonders begriffsstutzigen Fussgaenger


das haben die hier echt drauf... ist das rheinallee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. Juli 2019)

In Bayern funktioniert das Null. Ich war auch in Düsseldorf auf einem Abschnitt des Rhein-Radwegs unterwegs mit Trennung Fussgaenger hier, Fahrrad dort. Das haben über 90% richtig gemacht.
In BY faehrst Du ordnungsgemäß auf der Fahrradseite, Fussgaenger steht deppert im Weg rum und pöbelt Dich auch noch an ... 
_Wo ich genau entlang gefahren bin weiss alleine der Garmin_ 

Statistik: Dreieinhalb Tage unterwegs, 928 km, keine Defekte


----------



## MLOutlaw (3. Juli 2019)

Feier Abend Stadt Runde


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. Juli 2019)

Sehr schöne Kiste. Vorbau ist sehr kurz geraten... Aber den Rahmen könnte ich mir auch als pompino Nachfolger vorstellen


----------



## MLOutlaw (3. Juli 2019)

Danke 

Das mit dem kurzen Vorbau ist so gewollt.
Fährt sich weltklasse.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. Juli 2019)

Lenker mit mehr Rise und weniger Spacer wäre keine Option? Der Turm ist echt nicht ohne ;-)


----------



## MLOutlaw (3. Juli 2019)

Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Option, aber ich bisher nicht in der Art des Contec Baguette gefunden.
Muß mindestens 9 Grad Upsweep und 15 Grad Backsweep haben.
Sonst bekomme ich Probleme mit den Händen.

Immer her mit Vorschlägen


----------



## MLOutlaw (3. Juli 2019)

Sowas in der Art wäre perfekt








						Razorbar
					

As seen on Bikepacking.com       The Razorbar . Our original riser style bar.     4130 cromoly steel ($160 USD)            OR   Titanium ($3...




					odditycycles.blogspot.com


----------



## Remstalhunter (3. Juli 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Testtour in den Bergen mit dem neuen Stadt- und Tourenrad.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 874593 Anhang anzeigen 874594 Anhang anzeigen 874595 Anhang anzeigen 874596 Anhang anzeigen 874597 Anhang anzeigen 874598 Anhang anzeigen 874599 Anhang anzeigen 874600
> 
> Passt!


Wirklich ein lässiges Rad. Habe mich selber nicht getraut bei meinem 1x12 aufzubauen wegen der Bandbreite mit Gepäck. Vielleicht sollte man es einfach machen...


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2019)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art wäre perfekt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stooge cycles





						Moto bar | Stooge Cycles
					






					stoogecycles.co.uk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLOutlaw (4. Juli 2019)

Danke !


----------



## Spezi66 (5. Juli 2019)

....und ab jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## nightwolf (11. Juli 2019)

Hier seht Ihr NRWs wichtigstes Verkehrszeichen


----------



## MLOutlaw (11. Juli 2019)

Nicht nur in NRW


----------



## seblubb (11. Juli 2019)

Immerhin ist die Zufahrt zum Schachtelwirt frei


----------



## nightwolf (11. Juli 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Immerhin ist die Zufahrt zum Schachtelwirt frei


Da war ich beim Foto schon ohne Stopp vorbei. 
Ich hatte Kaffee & Kuchen beim Baecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (25. Juli 2019)

Schöne Runde gedreht...Steigerwald ist immer fein


----------



## MLOutlaw (25. Juli 2019)

Toll ein Marrakesh ...


----------



## Angemalt (26. Juli 2019)

Ja...is schon schick, ab und an wünschte ich mir nur, dass ich die Bückradversion genommen hätte


----------



## MLOutlaw (26. Juli 2019)

warum ?


----------



## Angemalt (26. Juli 2019)

Finde ich für lange Strecken und bei Wind bequemer...und würde mir ein Rad sparen...ansonsten aber echt schön


----------



## hotep (27. Juli 2019)

Spontanaktion - mit der Bahn nach Ancona



Mit der Fähre nach Durres, Albanien









Via Tirana nach Mazedonien zum schönen Ohrid-See



 

Die schwarze Drin entlang weiter in den Kosovo

























Zurück nach Albanien und mit der Fähre von Fierze nach Shkodra (5 Sterne!)









Und weiter nach Montenegro









Insgesamt 16 sehr lohnende Tage - schön war's!


----------



## Triturbo (27. Juli 2019)

Einfach Stark!


----------



## pefro (27. Juli 2019)

hotep schrieb:


> Spontanaktion - mit der Bahn nach Ancona



Ich glaube, ich muss an meiner Spontanität arbeiten...


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (27. Juli 2019)

hotep schrieb:


> Spontanaktion - mit der Bahn nach AnconaAnhang anzeigen 890076
> 
> Mit der Fähre nach Durres, Albanien
> 
> ...


Coole Tour , Respekt. Aber Mazedonien liegt in Griechenland. Das Land das du meinst hat Geschichte und Namen von Griechenland, Land von Serbien und Sprache von Bulgarien "geklaut". Und es heisst richtig Vardarska.


----------



## Deleted 73169 (27. Juli 2019)

Oh mei ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (28. Juli 2019)

Der Richard wieder!  Und immer noch mit lauter "unfahrbahrem" Geraffel unterwegs. 
Ich hab gestern "spontan" zwei Jungs auf dem Weg von Huglfing nach Venedig, wenigstens bis in die Eng begleitet. Die waren auch so unterwegs wie Du:








Liebe Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## hotep (28. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Blumen allseits!

@ArSt: ich bin ja selbst nicht mehr der Neueste, da passt das Rad perfekt 



KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Mazedonien liegt in Griechenland


Dein Ernst?


----------



## kordesh (28. Juli 2019)

ArSt schrieb:


> Der Richard wieder!  Und immer noch mit lauter "unfahrbahrem" Geraffel unterwegs.
> Ich hab gestern "spontan" zwei Jungs auf dem Weg von Huglfing nach Venedig, wenigstens bis in die Eng begleitet. Die waren auch so unterwegs wie Du:
> Anhang anzeigen 890455
> Anhang anzeigen 890456
> ...



50cm Dattelüberhöhung an dem Merida?


----------



## pefro (28. Juli 2019)

Nennt man die Dinger jetzt Datteln?  Mich verstört eher diese monströse Arschrakete am anderen Bike, die sieht ja RIESIG aus. Aber wahrscheinlich täuscht mal wieder die Perspektive...

Anyway: Für schöne Touren brauchts weder das beste, noch das neueste Material. Schön, wenn das auch immer mal wieder hier gezeigt wird!


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (28. Juli 2019)

hotep schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen allseits!
> 
> @ArSt: ich bin ja selbst nicht mehr der Neueste, da passt das Rad perfekt
> 
> ...


Absolut. Makedonia ist seit jeher griechisch. Thessaloniki liegt zB. dort. Vardarska aka neuerdings Nord Mazedonien hat sich diesen Namen selbst gegeben und beansprucht einiges an Kulturellem Gut für sich. Wie unter anderem auch die Herkunft Alexander des Großen . Lässt sich alles nachlesen. Nichtsdestotrotz hattest du sicher deine Spaß und ne schöne Tour. Nur wenn man dieses Land als Mazedonien bezeichnet platzt mir kurz der Kragen . Sag mal jemandem dass Bayern oder Frankfurt neuerdings in der Türkei liegt und die dort die Weißwurst und das Weissbier erfunden haben...
Oder besser F.Y.R.O.M.








						Streit um den Namen Mazedonien – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> Beitrag wurde durch Moderator gekürzt - Bitte politische Grundsatzdiskussionen an geeigneterer Stelle (anderes Forum?) weiterführen. Dies ist eine Galerie in einem Fahrrad-Forum.


----------



## Remstalhunter (30. Juli 2019)

Nach einwöchiger Zwangspause wegen Magen-Darm-Infekt heute endlich wieder auf dem Rad und auf dem Weg zur Arbeit!




Jetzt habe ich auch endlich meine Wunschgeo gefunden und kann den Gabelschaft einkürzen.


----------



## magas (30. Juli 2019)

@hotep  Wahnsinnstour mit dem alten Katarga Bock aus den 90ern (mein erstes "richtiges" Mountainbike war ein 94er Katarga STX-RC - was war ich stolz )  Meine Bewunderung ist Dir sicher - Respekt


----------



## Roelof (30. Juli 2019)

Ich habe versucht jene Beiträge, die offensichtlich die Gemüter erregen und beleidigend sind, zu entfernen. Zur Erinnerung: dies ist ein Rad-Forum


----------



## hotep (31. Juli 2019)

magas schrieb:


> Meine Bewunderung ist Dir sicher



Dankeschön, aber das kannst Du auch! 

Am Balkan zu radeln ist extrem unkompliziert und preiswert, falls Dein Katarga noch lebt, besitzt Du sogar das perfekte Gerät dafür - STX-RC ist bekanntlich unzerstörbar. 

Beste Grüße aus Tirol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (2. August 2019)

Der Hammer, @hotep !!! Der Balkan mit dem Rad steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste. 

Dieses Jahr musste nochmal die heimischen Gefilde herhalten, eine Woche auf dem Rad reichen aber manchmal schon.


----------



## talybont (5. August 2019)




----------



## Klinger (5. August 2019)

Heftig beladen! Wie fährt sich sowas? Hält das der Rahmen/die Laufräder? Das darf ich meiner Freundin nicht zeigen.... ;-)))


----------



## talybont (5. August 2019)

Klinger schrieb:


> Heftig beladen! Wie fährt sich sowas? Hält das der Rahmen/die Laufräder? Das darf ich meiner Freundin nicht zeigen.... ;-)))


Na sagen wir mal so: die Laufräder machen das mit. Rad + Fahrer so ca. 92 kg + ca. 25 kg Gepäck + 6 l Wasser = sagen wir mal 125 kg auf dem Trek 520. Die mech. Stabilität ist gut. Was stört, ist das Gewicht auf dem Frontträger in Verbindung mit der Stahlgabel. Die Alugabel am Rove AL war da deutlich unbeeindruckter. 
Zumindest werden beim nächsten Mal die Isomatten kleiner und leichter, diese sind nun nach 20 Jahren in die ewigen Jagdgründe abgeritten.


----------



## nightwolf (6. August 2019)

Eigentlich hiess es 'fermee' aber die Küchentür stand offen und ich hab die Frau angequatscht wann sie aufmachen.
Ja, ich soll mich einfach wo hinsetzen, der Wirt kommt gleich  





Die Enten haben mein deutsches Graubrot zu Abend bekommen, hoffentlich wissen sie das zu würdigen, 600km hab ich ihnen das hinterher gefahren 
Irgendwie habe ich einfach nicht mehr so viel Appetit wie damals als ich noch jung war


----------



## ArSt (10. August 2019)

pefro schrieb:


> Für schöne Touren brauchts weder das beste, noch das neueste Material. Schön, wenn das auch immer mal wieder hier gezeigt wird!


@pefro : Hier hat einer der Jungs mit den "Arschraketen" die ganze Tour beschrieben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ueber-die-alpen-mit-dem-klassiker.894368/
Einfach toll was die da geleistet haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (11. August 2019)

'Spielstrasse' ... oder wie auch immer man das verstehen muss, wenn 50 erlaubt sind


----------



## nightwolf (11. August 2019)

Mahnmahl fuer das vom Schrank gefressene Transportrad ... Oder was auch immer das heissen soll ...
Saverne (67)





P.S.: _'Arschrakete'_


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. August 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mahnmahl fuer das vom Schrank gefressene Transportrad ... Oder was auch immer das heissen soll ...
> Saverne (67)


Immerhin: Der halbierte Reifen hat noch Luft drauf. Ich habe unzerschnittene Reifen, denen es schlechter geht!


----------



## Spezi66 (23. August 2019)

.....und läuft und läuft und läuft und......


----------



## Terranaut (23. August 2019)

Kleine Runde mit Start und Ziel in Oldenburg/Holstein über Fehmarn, Kopenhagen und Göteborg.


----------



## KonsiKleine (24. August 2019)

Ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Trekkingrad, aber mit den Taschen auch kein Fall fürs Rennradforum mehr...

Basel - Bernau - Tübingen - Brenz
Knapp 370 von 450 geplanten Kilometern, dann war es mir zu nass und kalt.


----------



## sachse1 (24. August 2019)

@KonsiKleine 
Schöne Tour, das Bild mit den Sonnenblumen finde ich sehr gut


----------



## hans castorp (24. August 2019)

Sassnitz Fährhafen, kurz vor der Überfahrt nach Trelleborg Ende Juni 2019.


----------



## BQuark (2. September 2019)

Sweden








und Island


----------



## 601 (3. September 2019)

Da man den Rucksack nicht auf dem Rücken, sondern bequem im Korb mitnehmen kann, war ich mal wieder mit meinem Stadt/Touren-Rad in den Bergen unterwegs. Hier im Karwendel, zu einer Bike & Hike-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (4. September 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Bike & Hike-Tour


Auf die Birkkarspitze?


----------



## 601 (4. September 2019)

hotep schrieb:


> Auf die Birkkarspitze?



Das war eher eine gemütliche Tour. Ich bin bis zum Hochalmkreuz gegangen. Da die meisten zur Birkkarspitze gehen, ist es dafür auf dem Hochalmkreuz angenehm ruhig.


----------



## hotep (4. September 2019)

601 schrieb:


> gemütliche Tour


Aber eine sehr schöne, und das bei dem Wetter! Podium!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. September 2019)

Auf dem Weg Richtung Balkan.


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2019)

gute reise!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. September 2019)

Danke


----------



## Remstalhunter (5. September 2019)

@Lord Shadow mit was für einem Gefährt bist du unterwegs?


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow mit was für einem Gefährt bist du unterwegs?


light blue darwin mt





						Strenge Selektion: Aufbauthread The Light Blue - Darwin
					

Nach nächtelangen Vergleichen von Zahlen, Abwägungen von Details, Vorteilen, Nachteilen und Preisen, habe ich entschieden, dass mein neues Alltags- und Reiserad aus der britischen Traditionsschmiede The Light Blue kommen soll. Das Darwin kann fast alles, was ich möchte, auch wenn mir ein 44mm...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. September 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow mit was für einem Gefährt bist du unterwegs?





a.nienie schrieb:


> light blue darwin mt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was @a.nienie sagt.
Ist aber eher als Randonneuse geeignet. Brutaler seitlicher Flex mit knapp 20kg. Penibles Packen wird zur Pflicht. Für Bilepacking und die ICT-Challenge dürfte es ein Traum sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (5. September 2019)

Crazie!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2019)

Gleiche Tour, ganz anderer Einsatz: Pausentag und graveln am Kap Kamenjak. Die meisten würden auf den Strecken ein XC Fully bevorzugen, Abonnent*innen der Bike ein Allmountain Bike. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Der Flex ist angenehm ohne zu nerven und das Rad macht richtig was mit. Andere Reifen wären schick, der Mondial ist doch ein sehr spezieller, großartiger Scheißreifen. Dämpft bei 1,5 bar zwar, ist aber zu träge, wenn es schnell wird.


----------



## randinneur (23. September 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> spezieller, großartiger Scheißreifen.





Jupp. 15.000km haltbar bei -5 Fahrspaß.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Jupp. 15.000km haltbar bei -5 Fahrspaß.



Verwunderlich guter Durchschlagschutz, sehr stabile Seitenwand, akzeptable Dämpfung bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit, akzeptabler Grip auf feinem Schotter. Dafür schnittempfindliche Oberfläche, klingt wie ein Trekkerreifen, auf vielen Felgen nicht tubeless montierbar, träge, mieser Grip auf nasser Straße und im Gelände, schlechte Dämpfung (träge) bei Speed, komisches Einlenkgefühl, keine vernünftige Breite mehr im Programm. Gewicht ist eigentlich ok für den Pannenschutz.

Ich würde ihn nicht wieder kaufen, wenn es nicht grade auf den Pamir Highway geht. Für einigermaßen besiedelte Gegenden gibt es für jeden Einsatzzweck einen besseren Reifen. Ein sehr spezieller Allrounder quasi.


----------



## Remstalhunter (23. September 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Verwunderlich guter Durchschlagschutz, sehr stabile Seitenwand, akzeptable Dämpfung bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit, akzeptabler Grip auf feinem Schotter. Dafür schnittempfindliche Oberfläche, klingt wie ein Trekkerreifen, auf vielen Felgen nicht tubeless montierbar, träge, mieser Grip auf nasser Straße und im Gelände, schlechte Dämpfung (träge) bei Speed, komisches Einlenkgefühl, keine vernünftige Breite mehr im Programm. Gewicht ist eigentlich ok für den Pannenschutz.
> 
> Ich würde ihn nicht wieder kaufen, wenn es nicht grade auf den Pamir Highway geht. Für einigermaßen besiedelte Gegenden gibt es für jeden Einsatzzweck einen besseren Reifen. Ein sehr spezieller Allrounder quasi.


Geile Tour, bin neidisch und würde sofort den Reifen mir aufziehen...


----------



## hansano (23. September 2019)

Neid ist Kacke, ich freue mich für Dich. Quasi 200%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Geile Tour, bin neidisch und würde sofort den Reifen mir aufziehen...



Nicht, dass da Missverständnisse aufkommen: Wir fahren nur von HH aus durch (Nord)Kroatien und zurück und nicht den Pamir Highway.
Und nimm nen Sawtooth oder Gravelking.


hansano schrieb:


> Neid ist Kacke, ich freue mich für Dich. Quasi 200%



Ich finde Neid völlig ok, solange er nicht missgünstig ist


Damit der Post nicht gänzlich ot ist:


----------



## Remstalhunter (24. September 2019)

hansano schrieb:


> Neid ist Kacke, ich freue mich für Dich. Quasi 200%


Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden....


----------



## Remstalhunter (24. September 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nicht, dass da Missverständnisse aufkommen: Wir fahren nur von HH aus durch (Nord)Kroatien und zurück und nicht den Pamir Highway.
> Und nimm nen Sawtooth oder Gravelking.
> 
> 
> ...


Wieviele km spult ihr in welcher Zeit ab?


----------



## MLOutlaw (24. September 2019)

sehr coole Tour ! 
die Sawtooth sind ne Bank, Weltklasse Reifen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Wieviele km spult ihr in welcher Zeit ab?



Etwa 2,5-3kkm in 2,5 Monaten. Meine Freundin ist grade in den Bergen doch deutlich langsamer. Aber so habe ich mehr Zeit, in die Landschaft zu schauen


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2019)

Nochmal:













Nur 40km, aber einer der anstrengendsten Tage bisher. 1200hm von Rijeka aus ins Landesinnere. Dazu unten 21, oben 14 Grad und die ganze Zeit strömender Regen. Außen, innen, oben, unten alles nass und jede Klamotte war falsch.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Oktober 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> (...) der Mondial ist doch ein sehr spezieller, großartiger Scheißreifen. (...)


Hmm  

Ich fahr ja seit > 20.000 km einen am HR an meinem Inbred, Version 55-559 faltbar. Ich finde den eigentlich echt super.
Teuer, aber dennoch 'preiswert' - also halt im _Endeffekt_, wenn man die Lebensdauer mit ins Kalkuel zieht. 


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> (...) Anhang anzeigen 914545 (...)


Wo es in Deutschland aetzend steil hoch geht auf der einen Seite, und dann gleich wieder runter, das sieht dann in anderen Laendern *so* aus: Ein Durchstich!  
Immer wieder faszinierend, was so alles geht, wenn man nicht das ganze Geld den Rentnern in den Ar§ blaest


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Immer wieder faszinierend, was so alles geht, wenn man nicht das ganze Geld den Rentnern in den Ar§ blaest



Faszinierend zu sehen, wie viel höher die Altersarmut in vielen osteuropäischen Ländern ist...


On topic: Shice machen.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Oktober 2019)

nüscht dolles, aber ich kann mir jetzt selbst pizza liefern. nur das lamachun fällt immer durchn rost


----------



## hotep (18. Oktober 2019)

Zwei alte, österreichische Räder auf einer alten, österreichischen Straße:

















Von Zell am See nach Lienz in Osttirol via Großglockner und Iselsberg, Kaiserwetter inklusive.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (19. Oktober 2019)

Katarga & Cheyenne am Großglockner - Weltklasse


----------



## ArSt (19. Oktober 2019)

... und wie immer mit unfahrbaren Gerätschaften!  Wie lange habt ihr für die vielen Bergab-Schiebestrecken gebraucht? 
Respekt Richard, sieht nach 'ner Menge Spaß für Euch aus. 
LG, Armin.


----------



## singletrailer67 (19. Oktober 2019)

Heute mal wieder ein paar Dinge mit dem Cargo erledigt....














LG
Der Stefan


----------



## hotep (20. Oktober 2019)

magas schrieb:


> Weltklasse


Dankschen!


ArSt schrieb:


> wie immer mit unfahrbaren Gerätschaften!


Das hat einen großen Vorteil: wenn ich mal nicht vorwärts komme, kann ich mir immer einreden, es liegt am Rad


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2019)

Österreich geht:


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder ein paar Dinge mit dem Cargo erledigt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Ente ist geil


----------



## Deleted 513862 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ahoi!


...analoges Garmin 


...im Frühtau zu Berge die ersten Sonnenstrahlen genießen, über den Wolken am Aussichtspunkt des Trollstigen.
Es lohnt sich nachts von Valldal aus die 63 mit dem Geruch von Jordbeeren in der Nase da hoch zu kurbeln.


...in dem Fall ging der Fahrradweg mal wieder durch den ehemaligen Tunnel,
während neben an ein neuer für den motorisierten Verkehr gebaut wurde.


...morgens gegen drei Uhr am Gudbrandsjuvet - erinnerte mich an eine tosende Klamm im Allgäu, nur ist das Allgäu nicht so dermaßen extrem
das man denkt, man würde seine Schulter an dem Absoluten reiben.


Auf dem Hinweg am Bjulberg - der raue Nordwesten Dänemarks haut mich jede Mal aus allen Socken.


Atlanterhavsveien - so nah am Meer entlang ging es noch nicht ein Mal auf der Jadranska Magistrala.


Raumaflussbett - entlang der Raumabahnstrecke nach Dombas. Die gesalzenen Preise für die schönste Bahnstrecke Europas kann man sich sparen und mit dem Fahrrad in Zeitlupentempo das bizarre Tal erkunden...


Bodennebel kurz vor Sonnenaufgang im Tal Richtung Trollstigen.
Mein soundtrack da zu kommt von der band Nodens Ictus mit dem track "chickens in the mist".


...nach dem mir die Hitze diesen Sommer auf dem Weg nach Griechenland in Südkroatien zu viel wurde,
bin ich auf der anderen Adriaseite wieder zurück nach NRW getingelt und hab kurzer Hand wieder die Kurve gekratzt.
Ein paar übrig gebliebene Moneten zusammen gekratzt, der Rest hat mit "containern" geklappt.
Allerdings gab´s nach der Extratour über den Balkan ein Kontrastprogramm in verschiedener Hinsicht
und so ging es ins bildgewaltige Skandinavien. Auf der Route waren drei Ziele:
der Trollstigen, das Molde-Jazzfestival und der Atlanterhavsveien, so wie alte Bekannte entlang der Strecke in Skandinavien besuchen, welche mir vor Jahren auf Durchreise einfach Ihren Haustürschlüssel zugesteckt haben.
Grob gestrickt nach google/maps, von A nach B ist die Strecke entstanden.
Habe immer noch kein GPS, Navi, smartphone, Karte usw. - da für hab ich seit 15 Jahren mal wieder eine 17 Jahre alte digicam mit "geschleppt".
Im Anhang befindet sich ein abfotografierter Schnipsel mit der Strecke, die den Kopf aus allen Nähten hat platzen lassen.
Kann ich wirklich weiter empfehlen, vor allem um die Jahreszeit morgens um zwei Fahrrad fahren, macht Laune!
Norwegen ist für mich ein bißchen wie das Allgäu am Atlantik, eingehüllt unter einer granitgrauen Wolkendecke.
Hat man morgens früh den Bodennebel hinter sich gelassen und befindet sich vormittags über den Wolken,
wie am Trollstigen, kann man auch die Sonne genießen. Zurück ging es von Andalsnes durch das fantastische Rauma-Tal nach Dombas und von dort aus Richtung Ringebu, Lillehammer zur Fähre in Oslo. Viel Spaß mit den Schnappschüssen!
Love, Peace und Elchburger


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. Oktober 2019)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...?


----------



## asco1 (30. Oktober 2019)

auch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ..... glei haut's nen hi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (2. November 2019)

Hundehüt(t)erunde


----------



## Tinkerer (3. November 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...?Anhang anzeigen 930415



Ich weiß was du am Freitagabend getan hast.


----------



## singletrailer67 (4. November 2019)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du am Freitagabend getan hast.


Dunkel und nass...hab da so eine Idee...?


----------



## asco1 (7. November 2019)

Guten Morgen. ?


----------



## BSbiker (20. Dezember 2019)

Schlammschlacht mit Slicks! Immer wieder eine gute Idee... aber spaßig. 
Der Sattel ist übrigens nicht schief, bin nur zu blöd zum fotografieren


----------



## seblubb (20. Dezember 2019)

BSbiker schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht mit Slicks


Mach' ich auch ganz gerne. Da kann man immerhin keine Traktion verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2019)

Zwei Räder in ihren natürlichen Lebensräumen. Waldviertel, Österreich.


----------



## singletrailer67 (20. Dezember 2019)

Heute war ein LeuchtenUpgrade angesagt...Fahrt von Wuppertal nach Essen zu Punta Velo. Die Standardfunzel meines Bullitts war auf Dauer einfach zu schwach. Der Cargobikeladen meines Vertrauens hatte ein schönes Angebot für eine Lupine und eine LED-Sattelstütze.














Verpflegung holen mit dem Service-Bullitt...







Nebenan sammelt einer coole Citroens...




Und wieder aus Essen City zurück nach Wuppertal...hier im schönen Kettwig...









Panoramaradweg







Spontan noch ein Abstecher auf die Nordbahntrasse...irgendwann muss es ja mal dunkel werden!
Erst mal Einkehr im Café Hutmacher in der UtopiaStadt...







Und endlich mal die neue Leuchte testen. Bin sehr zufrieden, hell genug und eine sehr homogene und breite Ausleuchtung 




LG und Euch eine schöne und entspannte Weihnachtszeit!
Der Stefan


----------



## Karsten Berg (22. Dezember 2019)

Luxemburg 2019, die Furt zum Campingspot.


----------



## shibby68 (28. Dezember 2019)

Leichtes rumcargoing


----------



## singletrailer67 (28. Dezember 2019)

Kleine Einkaufstour in Wuppertal...

Heute habe ich mir endlich mal die Sadowastrasse vorgenommen. Ein paar hundert Meter lang und 20% Steigung im Mittel...











Leichtes Gelände war auch noch dabei...







LG
Der Stefan


----------



## kordesh (29. Dezember 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Kleine Einkaufstour in Wuppertal...
> 
> Heute habe ich mir endlich mal die Sadowastrasse vorgenommen. Ein paar hundert Meter lang und 20% Steigung im Mittel...
> 
> ...



Der Lastenkahn kommt echt gut! Die Farbkombi ist mega!


----------



## singletrailer67 (1. Januar 2020)




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Januar 2020)

Kleiner Umweg nach der Nachtschicht am Neujahrsmorgen.


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Januar 2020)

Nur n bisschen Rumrollen.


----------



## olev (5. Januar 2020)

Zum 50. Mal mit dem Rad zur Skitour (falls ich richtig gezählt habe, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann)





und das ist der Gipfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (7. Januar 2020)

Mal wieder aufladen...


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Januar 2020)

Skywalk Wuppertal Nordpark





LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## olev (11. Januar 2020)

Und wieder eine Bioskitour, wieder mit bitzli Neuschnee.





War wieder schön.


----------



## Havi (13. Januar 2020)

Schon ein wenig her, ist mir aber grade vor die Maus gepurzelt:


----------



## rasumichin (25. Januar 2020)

Kleine Runde durch die kalte Stadt heute


----------



## magas (27. Januar 2020)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Kleine Runde durch die kalte Stadt heute Anhang anzeigen 969627



des is aber jetzt net in Cork, Irland ...  ?  Wien 19.,


----------



## rasumichin (27. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, in Irland bin ich auch schon seit 3 Jahren nichtmehr? jetzt wieder in good old Vienna unterwegs


----------



## Chr._J. (27. Januar 2020)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Kleine Runde durch die kalte Stadt heute Anhang anzeigen 969627



Sehr schickes Foto und schickes Rad.

Besonders wichtig finde ich es nachts, dass man permanent seine Profiltiefe am Vorderreifen kontrolliert. Deswegen sind diese Reifenbeleuchtungen auch so wichtig. ;-)


----------



## rasumichin (27. Januar 2020)

Chr._J. schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Foto und schickes Rad.
> 
> Besonders wichtig finde ich es nachts, dass man permanent seine Profiltiefe am Vorderreifen kontrolliert. Deswegen sind diese Reifenbeleuchtungen auch so wichtig. ;-)




Es geht ja nicht nur um die Profiltiefe sondern auch darum nachts Haarisse in der Lauffläche zu erkennen. 
Ich geh da jedenfalls kein Risiko ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (1. Februar 2020)

Nach meiner ersten Runde mit meinem mach alles Rad, die „MTB-Hausrunde“ mit nem Marathon und Gepäckträger, bekommt so seine ganz eigene Würze ;-)
Hat mega Spaß gemacht, dann ist schieben und im feuchten Gras einfach mal abspringen, kein Weltuntergang sondern zwiebelt ein breites Grinsen in‘s Gesicht, weil es Spaß macht und man sich nix getan hat.


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ist mein Rad jetzt ein Gravel mit geradem Lenker, ein Crossrad oder ein Trekkingrad ohne Schutzbleche. Jedenfalls würd ich gerne eine Galerie mit ähnlichen Rädern sehen.


----------



## DaniT (1. Februar 2020)

Naja, ich würde sagen nen Speedbike mit Federgabel. Recht speziell ;-)
Freut mich dass es Dir gefällt und Spaß macht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Februar 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ist mein Rad jetzt ein Gravel mit geradem Lenker, ein Fitness/Crossrad oder ein Trekkingrad ohne Schutzbleche. Jedenfalls würd ich gerne eine Galerie mit ähnlichen Rädern sehen.Anhang anzeigen 973230


Ein Radon Scart oder? Das ist imho ein Crossrad. Für ein rassiges  Speedbike ist die Sitzposition sehr komfortabel. Mit Gepäckträger kann man aber ein spitzen Alltagsrad draus basteln.


----------



## olev (2. Februar 2020)

Hundesittergespann auf der Alp


----------



## Martin31008 (2. Februar 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ein Radon Scart oder? Das ist imho ein Crossrad. Für ein rassiges  Speedbike ist die Sitzposition sehr komfortabel. Mit Gepäckträger kann man aber ein spitzen Alltagsrad draus basteln.


Nein das ist ein Radon TCS. Ich besitze auch ein auch Radon Scart, bei dem ist Radstand, Kettenstrebe und Oberrohr deutlich kürzer. 
Ich nehme es, wenn ich einfach schneller als mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sein möchte.
Komfortabel trifft es auf den Punkt, Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr ständig über meine Brille gucken zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (10. Februar 2020)

Kleine Runde bei einsetzenden Wehen von Sabine.
Bei diesem Aufnahmehalt ist mir der Göppel deshalb auch zweimal umgefallen






Aktuell mein Go-Everywhere-Bike


----------



## Remstalhunter (20. Februar 2020)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein bisschen Zuwendung...


----------



## _stalker_ (2. März 2020)

Lustig im Wald.


----------



## asco1 (4. März 2020)

Good morning commuters. ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. März 2020)

Das wird ein Bootzipper als Commuter. Im Prinzip liegt alles fertig hier, es fehlen noch die Bohrungen an Rahmen und Gabel für Schutzbleche. Und das Gebastel, um die Bleche daran zu fixieren...


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. März 2020)

Surly 1x1 650b mit Sturmey Archer Dreigangnabe. Der Zuganschlag ist nach oben zum Bremssockel gewandert, um nicht mit den Fersen anzustoßen.





Der Leerweg des Freilaufs ist leider fürchterlich... Daher schon wieder zerlegt.


----------



## Remstalhunter (5. März 2020)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Surly 1x1 mit Sturmey Archer Dreigangnabe. Der Zuganschlag ist nach oben zum Bremssockel gewandert, um nicht mit den Fersen anzustoßen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 990223
> 
> ...


Gibt es eigentlich noch die Fichtel und Sachs Dreigangnabe? Die bin ich früher echt gern gefahren.
Was für Schutzbelche hast du verbaut? Gefallen mir gut!


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. März 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch die Fichtel und Sachs Dreigangnabe? Die bin ich früher echt gern gefahren.
> Was für Schutzbelche hast du verbaut? Gefallen mir gut!



SRAM steht da wohl jetzt drauf. Die haben F & S ja gekauft vor geraumer Zeit. Mit Scheibenbremsen weiß ich nicht... 

Bleche sind Velo Orange Zeppelin 650b glaube 52 mm breit. Die Reifen sind Bruce Gordon Rock 'n Road 43-584.


----------



## Spezi66 (5. März 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sachs Dreigangnabe


Daraus wurde die SRAM Spectro T3. Aber auch die gibt es heute nicht mehr, da SRAM die Produktion von Nabenschaltungen vor ein paar Jahren eingestellt hat.


			Radhaus Freiburg - Getriebenaben Sachs/SRAM


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. März 2020)

Sorry übrigens, dass ich in die "unterwegs" Galerie gespammt habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (7. März 2020)

Falscher Thread, sorry. 

Bitte löschen.


----------



## Angemalt (9. März 2020)

Erste größere Shopingtour.....das es keine Rennsemmel ist wusste ich, tut aber was es soll..


----------



## friederjohannes (13. März 2020)

Wenn die Kinderbetreuung ausfällt, kann man in den Wald zum Spielen fahren 





War fast wie Zoo, nur dass alle Tiere durch Erdkröten ersetzt wurden:





Bonuspunkte für das Erkennen dieses Anhängers:


----------



## stahlinist (13. März 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Bonuspunkte für das Erkennen dieser Kröte


Erdkröte
Wechselkröte
Frl. Edith meint:
Kreuzkröte


----------



## friederjohannes (13. März 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Erdkröte
> Wechselkröte



Ich bin schon stolz, nicht Frosch geschrieben zu haben. Obwohl ich gerade beim Überfliegen gelesen habe, dass die Unterscheidung gar nicht so scharf ist wie ich dachte.


----------



## copland (14. März 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Bonuspunkte für das Erkennen dieses Anhängers:


Marteniza
Und dazu obwohl mit genau zwei Wochen Verspätung: Tschestita Baba Marta! :-D

P.S. Coole Kröten!


----------



## friederjohannes (14. März 2020)

copland schrieb:


> Marteniza
> Und dazu obwohl mit genau zwei Wochen Verspätung: Tschestita Baba Marta! :-D
> 
> P.S. Coole Kröten!



Tschestita Baba Marta!
Bonuspunkte gehen an dich  

Hier haben wir mittlerweile das Problem dass manche Bäume schon vor dem 1. März blühen...


----------



## stahlinist (14. März 2020)

Nicht nur das: nicht wenige Störche hau'n im Herbst schon gar nicht mehr ab.


----------



## asco1 (15. März 2020)

Sonne, Räder, Höhenmeter und italienischer Kaffee aus Puppentassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Sonne, Räder, Höhenmeter und italienischer Kaffee aus Puppentassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 995945Anhang anzeigen 995946Anhang anzeigen 995947Anhang anzeigen 995948Anhang anzeigen 995949


Wo ist das? Sieht nett aus


----------



## asco1 (15. März 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Sieht nett aus


 Wir waren auf dem Walberla bei Forchheim


----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Wir waren auf dem Walberla bei Forchheim


Ui, stramm. Alles aus eigener Kraft?


----------



## asco1 (15. März 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ui, stramm. Alles aus eigener Kraft?


Yes Sir. Obwohl ich am Ende schieben musste. Die Stadtübersetzung am ChwanzusLongus passte halt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. März 2020)

Race to Work heute morgen, traumhaftes Wetter!


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (25. März 2020)

Hier mal ein Foto vom Wochenende. Bin stolz, habe jetzt die 5000km mit dem Rad geknackt. Und das bei null Wartungsaufwand oder Verschleiß bisher  Sogar der Straßenname passt zum Antrieb, da musste ich einfach anhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (25. März 2020)

Heimweg. Sonne.


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (25. März 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Heimweg. Sonne.


Aber den Wind hast Du vergessen... 
Zum Glück kam er auf dem Heimweg ER-HÖS fast von Hinten


----------



## asco1 (25. März 2020)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Aber den Wind hast Du vergessen...
> Zum Glück kam er auf dem Heimweg ER-HÖS fast von Hinten




Ging eigentlich NBG->FÜ ..... in der Fürther Südstadt wurde es in den engen Straßenzügen hin und wieder mal etwas zugig, aber sonst war's entspannt.


----------



## _stalker_ (30. März 2020)

Gute-Laune-Filter drüber gelegt, geb ich ehrlich zu.





Nicht im Bild: Schnee bis kurz vorher, nasses und kaltes Tuch, Grinsen unter dem Tuch.


----------



## ice_bear (30. März 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Gute-Laune-Filter drüber gelegt, geb ich ehrlich zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht gut aus. Welcher Rahmen/Gabel ist das?


----------



## _stalker_ (30. März 2020)

ice_bear schrieb:


> sieht gut aus. Welcher Rahmen/Gabel ist das?



Danke, ist ein Octane One Kode.


----------



## Remstalhunter (31. März 2020)

Bin heute mit dem gelben Boliden meine alte RR-Strecke, bis auf einen kleinen Ausflug in den Wald,  abgefahren. Passend zur Jahreszeit war das damals für mich der Saisoneinstieg von flach auf welliges Profil.









Der Wind war heute wieder ziemlich eisig. Freue mich schon auf die angesagten Temperaturen für kommende Woche


----------



## asco1 (3. April 2020)

Guten Morgen. ?


----------



## Kunstrasen (7. April 2020)

Am großen Loch:


----------



## dudsen (7. April 2020)

@Kunstrasen schönes Rad.

Ist das eine SB Trägereinheit? Wenn ja, würdest Du mir bitte sagen von wem?

Danke und Grüße,
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstrasen (7. April 2020)

Danke!

Ist keine Einheit. Teile sind von einem alten Rad. Als ich die in den neuen Rahmen umgebaut habe, wollte ich einen schlanken robusten Träger, der aber optisch unauffällig ist.

Träger ist ein Tubus Fly classic. Schutzbleche sind std Bluemel primus (weil matt). Ich habe unter dem Schutzblech zwischen Träger und Sitz-Querstrebe ein Verstärkungsblech (Alu) eingebaut, da die SB nur aus Kunststoff und eher labberig sind.

sind.


----------



## dudsen (7. April 2020)

Danke. 
Sieht sehr gelungen aus, schön gemacht!


----------



## stahlinist (7. April 2020)

Yep, perfekt


----------



## nullstein (8. April 2020)

Heute früh habe ich mich auf den Weg gemacht, dem Berliner Großstadtirrsinn zu entkommen. Nach den ersten 10km Stadtdschungel wurde ich mit viel Platz, Ruhe und einsamen Strecken belohnt.



Wo sonst bei diesem Wetter die Hölle los wäre, herrscht aktuell fast gruselige Ruhe.



Dann folgten einige km feinste Asphaltschrubberei. Ganz getreu dem Motto:



vorbei an Kühen und teils malerischen Dörfern des brandenburgischen Speckgürtel






Ging es zum Seddiner See, der mit klarem und ziemlich kalten Wasser auf mich wartete. Die Ruhe war einfach nur schön.






So ging es auf teils schönen Trails einmal um den See inklusive Hundeklo.






Bevor ich den Heimweg antrat gab es noch eine kurze Pause inkl Erfrischung.









Am Ende waren es 83km inkl mickriger 400Hm. Nun bin ich glücklich, ausgepowert und hungrig. Also alles gut


----------



## c3pflo (8. April 2020)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## Remstalhunter (9. April 2020)

nullstein schrieb:


> Heute früh habe ich mich auf den Weg gemacht, dem Berliner Großstadtirrsinn zu entkommen. Nach den ersten 10km Stadtdschungel wurde ich mit viel Platz, Ruhe und einsamen Strecken belohnt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1012552
> Wo sonst bei diesem Wetter die Hölle los wäre, herrscht aktuell fast gruselige Ruhe.
> Anhang anzeigen 1012555
> ...


Für den Augustiner Edelstoff bekommst von mir nochmal einen Extra-Like


----------



## Remstalhunter (9. April 2020)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1012671


Welche Taschenline von Ortlieb hast du da vorne dran?


----------



## Andcream (10. April 2020)




----------



## randinneur (10. April 2020)

schick! Bridge Club mit 700c?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andcream (10. April 2020)

Ja richtig. Bridge Club XL mit 700c, genau das was ich schon lange wollte.
Gleich noch eins , damit man es besser erkennt


----------



## c3pflo (10. April 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Welche Taschenline von Ortlieb hast du da vorne dran?



Gravel Pack heißen die, glaube ich. https://www.ortlieb.com/de/gravel-pack
Sind leichter als die normalen Front Roller und haben zwei Befestigungsschrauben hinten. Kann ich nur empfehlen, halten auch richtig was aus.


----------



## Angemalt (11. April 2020)

Kleine Runde mit Fleckvieh....hier muss das Marrakesh jetzt das Unit ersetzen?


----------



## asco1 (11. April 2020)

Hätte ne schöne Tour werden können. ?








Dann jetzt mit dem Bus nach Hause. ?


----------



## dudsen (11. April 2020)

Schade. Ist denn Dein Flickzeug zu groß für die Taschen? ??


----------



## ArSt (11. April 2020)

Ich glaub ja eher zu klein, um es in diesen Taschen wieder zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (11. April 2020)

Ich hatte, als grenzenloser Optimist, natürlich nur Bier und Snacks in den Taschen. ??


----------



## Rommos (11. April 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte, als grenzenloser Optimist, natürlich nur Bier und Snacks in den Taschen. ??


Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge halt - ich hab eigentlich auch nie was dabei ?


----------



## asco1 (11. April 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge halt - ich hab eigentlich auch nie was dabei ?


Es soll mir eine Lehre sein. ??


----------



## asco1 (11. April 2020)

Das Beste an der Sache war ja das:


----------



## friederjohannes (11. April 2020)

Ich hatte Donnerstag auch einen Platten, hatte aber Flickzeug dabei, auch eine Pumpe, sogar einen Ersatzschlauch.
Aber keinen Reifenheber


----------



## dudsen (11. April 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge halt - ich hab eigentlich auch nie was dabei ?


...dann zumindest Wodka-Pannenmilch in der Reserveflasche.


----------



## Klinger (12. April 2020)

Die Erfahrung lehrt: was man dabei hat, das braucht man nicht!
Also immer schön die halbe Werkstatt mitnehmen.....


----------



## ArSt (12. April 2020)

Schreibt der, der alles bis auf den Kettennieter dabei hatte.


----------



## asco1 (12. April 2020)

Kleine 35km-Ostersonntag-Runde mit Frauchen.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (13. April 2020)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1015047
> Kleine Runde mit Fleckvieh....hier muss das Marrakesh jetzt das Unit ersetzen?


Was isn das bitte für ne Gabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr._J. (13. April 2020)

Heute bei Freund*Innen Kuchen vorbeigebracht und kontaktlos vor die Tür gelegt. War schön, mal fast ohne Autoverkehr unterwegs zu sein- das kann gern so bleiben.


----------



## Kunstrasen (14. April 2020)

es ist bunt draussen:


----------



## Angemalt (15. April 2020)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Was isn das bitte für ne Gabel ?



Das ist dir originale Gabel die bei dem Rahmen dabei ist.


----------



## Andcream (17. April 2020)




----------



## asco1 (18. April 2020)

Ab in den Wald und dazu den obligatorischen Espresso. ?


----------



## Dr_Ink (18. April 2020)

.


----------



## asco1 (18. April 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Warum? Warum hast du den Rahmen und das Sattelgestell rot angesprüht? Weniger ist manchmal mehr. ??


Der Sattel war schon so. Der Rest gehört zum Konzept.


----------



## Andcream (19. April 2020)




----------



## Andcream (24. April 2020)

Mach ich doch gleich mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarius-biker (24. April 2020)

Heute mal meinem 29er Reise-Velo ein paar neue Pedale verpasst und eine Feierabendrunde incl. Unterstützung der örtlichen Döner-Fach-Gastronomie eingelegt  ?


----------



## asco1 (25. April 2020)

?


----------



## nightwolf (25. April 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Ab in den Wald und dazu den obligatorischen Espresso. ? (...)


Boah da fuehl ich mich spiessig und alt ?
Ich brauch *erst* den Kaffee bevor ich mit dem Fahrrad auch nur ansatzweise irgendwohin fahre ...
Und ersterer wird dann in einer Immobilien auf dem Induktionskochfeld zubereitet und nicht zwischen Ameisen und Brennesseln ?


----------



## asco1 (25. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Boah da fuehl ich mich spiessig und alt ?
> Ich brauch *erst* den Kaffee bevor ich mit dem Fahrrad auch nur ansatzweise irgendwohin fahre ...
> Und ersterer wird dann in einer Immobilien auf dem Induktionskochfeld zubereitet und nicht zwischen Ameisen und Brennesseln ?


Das schließt doch einen entspannten Natur-Espresso nicht aus. ?


----------



## nightwolf (25. April 2020)

Ich muesste erst mal den Gaskocher wieder finden ?
Ich mag gar nicht daran denken, wenn den ganzen Sommer die Bars in FR nicht wieder aufmachen duerfen.
Eigentlich will ich endlich die Drei-Wochen-Tour fahren, die ich schon seit 2017 als .gpx Daten vorbereitet habe, und ich brauch doch morgens meinen Grand Cafe Creme und zwar in der Gastronomie. Ich meine, ich muss doch auch ein bissl ein Geld ins Land bringen (tu ich eh nur rudimentaer, und selbst das soll nicht mehr gehen ...)
Ja aber jetzt wirds hier zu abschweifig. Soll ja hier Foto-Galerie sein ... Eigentlich
Sorry ?


----------



## Andcream (26. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (26. April 2020)

Wald und Espresso passen hervorragend zusammen!
Gestern Morgen...







Hier noch das passende Rad dazu:


----------



## nightwolf (26. April 2020)

Das Xtracycle heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. _Damit ich nicht nur rumschwaetze_ ?



 

Voll trailtauglich ?


----------



## asco1 (26. April 2020)

Heute wollte der Klunker mal wieder raus. Also ab in den Hauswald und 3h rumhoppeln


----------



## Remstalhunter (26. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das Xtracycle heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. _Damit ich nicht nur rumschwaetze_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein Geschoss? Ist das extra hinten verlängert für Lasten? Arbeitest du im Sanitärgewerbe um lange Kupferrohre zu transportieren (endlich kann ich auch mal nen Spruch bei dir raushauen )?


----------



## ArSt (26. April 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Geschoss?


Schreibt er doch: Trailbike.


----------



## nightwolf (26. April 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Geschoss? Ist das extra hinten verlängert für Lasten? Arbeitest du im Sanitärgewerbe um lange Kupferrohre zu transportieren (endlich kann ich auch mal nen Spruch bei dir raushauen )?


Nein, das ist fuer den strategischen Einsatz (Panzerabwehrraketen) ?
Ansonsten ist das ein Xtracycle und da gibt es im verlinkten Thread sowohl viel Prosa als auch eimerweise Lichtbilder ? 

Auf Trails hat es zwei Riesenvorteile, (1) es baeumt sich niemals nie nicht auf und (2) man hat nachdem man das VR ueber ein Hindernis drueber / drumrum bugsiert hat mehr Schonfrist bis das HR draufrumpelt.
Abstriche in der Wendigkeit, eh klar ?
Und ich bin mir inzwischen sicher, es wuerde mit Tubeless 'dazugewinnen'. 
Die gelegentlich gehoerte Aussage 'TL geht auch mit niedrigerem Luftdruck ohne dann gleich ultra ? zu rollen' ... ich denke die kann ich bestaetigen nachdem das Vagabond nun seit ein paar 1000km TL faehrt.


----------



## stahlinist (28. April 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Ab in den Wald ...


An den Rot-Ton Deines Flascheninhalts musst Du aber nochmal ran - der ist noch nicht ganz stimmig


----------



## asco1 (28. April 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> An den Rot-Ton Deines Flascheninhalts musst Du aber nochmal ran - der ist noch nicht ganz stimmig


Erdbeer-Schorle ?


----------



## Andcream (28. April 2020)




----------



## nightwolf (29. April 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Erdbeer-Schorle ?


Merkst was ❓
Einmal kein Bier, sofort unqualifizierte Anmerkungen 

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andcream (1. Mai 2020)




----------



## ArSt (2. Mai 2020)




----------



## Andcream (3. Mai 2020)




----------



## Andcream (8. Mai 2020)




----------



## BSbiker (10. Mai 2020)

Neue Wege erkunden


----------



## pefro (11. Mai 2020)

So richtig gefallen will mir die Alu Gabel am Stahl Rahmen des Trek 520 nicht. Aber ansonsten: Schönes Rad!


----------



## BSbiker (11. Mai 2020)

Was gefällt dir daran nicht?
Tatsächlich finde ich sie gut integriert und es ist nicht unbedingt ersichtlich, dass sie aus Alu ist. Die Gabel ist verhältnismäßig leicht, komfortabel und hat viele Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
On Top hat sie sogar eine sehr clevere Schnellspanner Steckachsenlösung (100 x 5 mm-ThruSkew)


----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2020)

BSbiker schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir daran nicht?
> Tatsächlich finde ich sie gut integriert und es ist nicht unbedingt ersichtlich, dass sie aus Alu ist. Die Gabel ist verhältnismäßig leicht, komfortabel und hat viele Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
> On Top hat sie sogar eine sehr clevere Schnellspanner Steckachsenlösung (100 x 5 mm-ThruSkew)



Klingt interessant, welche Gabel ist das?

Finde es optisch auch passend. Aber das ist wohl - wie immer - Geschmackssache


----------



## hasman (11. Mai 2020)

für mich war Carbon Gabel eine gute option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSbiker (11. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, welche Gabel ist das?
> 
> Finde es optisch auch passend. Aber das ist wohl - wie immer - Geschmackssache


Also die Gabel ist beim Rahmenset des Trek 520 dabei. Weiß garnicht ob man die einzeln bekommt.


----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2020)

Diese: Rigid Fork Trek 520


----------



## David_L (11. Mai 2020)

BSbiker schrieb:


> On Top hat sie sogar eine sehr clevere Schnellspanner Steckachsenlösung (100 x 5 mm-ThruSkew)



Kann man die Gabel auch mit Laufrädern mit Schnellspannern fahren?

Sorry für die wahrscheinlich dumme Frage...

Kann man das 520 auch mit  MTB-Lenker aufbauen oder ist der Rahmen auf Drop-Bar-Lenker ausgelegt?


----------



## pefro (11. Mai 2020)

BSbiker schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir daran nicht?



Reine Geschmackssache. Ich finde sie optisch nicht wirklich passend  und der technische Grund einer Alu Gabel an einem Stahl Rahmen erschließt sich mir jetzt auch erstmal nicht. Ich könnte mir hier vorstellen, dass man einerseits Gewicht sparen (was wiegt sie denn?) und / oder Steifigkeit gewinnen wollte. Das widerspräche aber Deinem Argument, dass sich die Gabel sehr komfortabel fährt.


----------



## BSbiker (11. Mai 2020)

Du kannst einen ganz normalen Schnellspanner fahren, der am Ende einfach nur in ein Gewinde der Gabel geschraubt wird. Ansonsten kann man das 520er sicher auch mit MTB Lenker fahren. Die Geometrie sollte einem natürlich zusagen.
Wichtig ist eher, dass der Rahmen für Trekking/MTB Antriebe ausgelegt ist. Die Kettenstrebe ist derart breit, dass keine normale Rennradkurbel passen wird (Thema Q-Faktor). Nichtmal die GRX von Shimano passt. Deshalb habe ich mir auch eine eigene Lösung, aus MTB und Rennrad Komponenten, gebastelt.


----------



## pefro (11. Mai 2020)

BSbiker schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten kann man das 520er sicher auch mit MTB Lenker fahren. Die Geometrie sollte einem natürlich zusagen...



Wird sogar fertig so verkauft. Nennt sich dann Diamant Kollektionsrad 135.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_L (11. Mai 2020)

BSbiker schrieb:


> Du kannst einen ganz normalen Schnellspanner fahren, der am Ende einfach nur in ein Gewinde der Gabel geschraubt wird. Ansonsten kann man das 520er sicher auch mit MTB Lenker fahren. Die Geometrie sollte einem natürlich zusagen.


Danke


BSbiker schrieb:


> Wichtig ist eher, dass der Rahmen für Trekking/MTB Antriebe ausgelegt ist. Die Kettenstrebe ist derart breit, dass keine normale Rennradkurbel passen wird (Thema Q-Faktor). Nichtmal die GRX von Shimano passt. Deshalb habe ich mir auch eine eigene Lösung, aus MTB und Rennrad Komponenten, gebastelt.



Danke, ich würde die 3x9 XT-Schaltung von meinem bisherigen Rad übernehmen.


----------



## David_L (11. Mai 2020)

pefro schrieb:


> Wird sogar fertig so verkauft. Nennt sich dann Diamant Kollektionsrad 135.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1040404



Cool, wußte ich gar nicht...

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß das 520 eine gebogenge Alugabel hat, während das Salsa Marrakesh eine gerade Stahlgabel hat:




Was ist tendentiell besser / komforabler?

Auch bei VSF ist mir aufgefallen, daß das teure TX800 eine Stahlgabel hat, während das günstigere T700 eine Alugabel hat. Allerdings sind beide gebogen.


----------



## pefro (12. Mai 2020)

@David_L   Da könnte man jetzt seitenweise Abhandlungen schreiben. Die landläufige Meinung geht dahin das Stahl und eine Gabel mit Vorbiegung komfortabler sind. Allerdings hast Du natürlich bei allen Materialien die Möglichkeit, sie in die eine- oder andere Richtung zu entwickeln. Wenn heutzutage eine Hersteller eine Alu Gabel in ein Stahl Frameset verbaut dann fallen mir dazu drei Gründe ein: Preis, Steifigkeit und Gewicht.

Bei der Stahl / Alu - und was ist komfortabler Diskussion sollte man aber auch nicht vergessen, das ein Rad bedarfsgerecht konstruiert sein sollte. Es gibt auch Stahl Räder, die fahren sich unbeladen wunderbar komfortabel und beladen dann wie eine Gummikuh (deshalb beim Salsa vielleicht die gerade Gabel) - das ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Bei einem Alu Rahmen verlierst Du hingegen z.B. auch schnell den Gewichtsvorteil des Materials, wenn Du es für die Bedürfnisse als Reiserad konstruierst, usw...


----------



## David_L (12. Mai 2020)

pefro schrieb:


> @David_L   Da könnte man jetzt seitenweise Abhandlungen schreiben. [...]



Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen! Wahrscheinlich ist der Trek 520 der beste Kauf, vor allem zu dem Preis. Oder der Rahmen des TX800, wenn man ihn einzeln bekommt.


----------



## lokalmatador83 (12. Mai 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Bike


----------



## Andcream (13. Mai 2020)




----------



## Remstalhunter (13. Mai 2020)

Mxandi schrieb:


>


Ist echt ein schickes Rad ?.
Welche Flaschenhalter hast du montiert?


----------



## Andcream (13. Mai 2020)

Flaschenhalter sind von Blackburn...Edelstahl...aber den Namen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Sind auch nicht gut. Wenn die Flasche voll ist wackeln die zu iel und machen Geräusche.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Mai 2020)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter sind von Blackburn...Edelstahl...aber den Namen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Sind auch nicht gut. Wenn die Flasche voll ist wackeln die zu iel und machen Geräusche.


Das dürfte der sein, der mit Neoprenschlauch geliefert wird?


----------



## Andcream (13. Mai 2020)

Ja genau der war es.
Gab es mal recht günstig, schaut gut aus und fühlt sich gut an, aber macht bei mir eben Geräusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (13. Mai 2020)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Ja genau der war es.
> Gab es mal recht günstig, schaut gut aus und fühlt sich gut an, aber macht bei mir eben Geräusche


Auch wenn du die Vorspannung etwas erhöhst und sie ein bisschen reinbiegst?


----------



## Andcream (14. Mai 2020)

Ja auch dann immer noch. 
Ist jetzt ja nicht so schlimm wenn es bei Randsteinen oder auf schlechten wegen bisschen klappert. Auch ja nur wenn die Flasche voll ist.


----------



## hotep (15. Mai 2020)

Tirol ohne Massentourismus: alle jammern, mir gefällt's


----------



## Angemalt (15. Mai 2020)

Heute mal getestet wie sich das neue klein Lasti macht....25km fühlen sich an wie 50 mit dem Crosser...auch von der Zeit...


----------



## Papa76 (18. Mai 2020)

Datt is Ruhrpott-Idylle


----------



## Diman (19. Mai 2020)

Kleine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## lokalmatador83 (20. Mai 2020)

Kurze Abendrunde.


----------



## Andcream (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## Remstalhunter (21. Mai 2020)

Mxandi schrieb:


>


Dein schwarzes ist ein Bridge Club, richtig? Was ist dein rotes für ein Rad? Gefallen mir beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (21. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen.
Erstmal so halb unterwegs. Im IC von Leipzig nach Hannover. Von dort geht es dann 108km nach Norden.


----------



## asco1 (21. Mai 2020)

46kg, 107km, 6h, 17er Schnitt, 1x Glas im Reifen, ich bin durch für heute.









						Hannover - > Fintel | Fahrradtour | Komoot
					

Sebastian hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 107 km | Dauer: 08:33 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## asco1 (23. Mai 2020)

Tag 2

122km, 7h, 17,1er Schnitt, endlos gerade Wege, viel Regen und Wind von vorne









						Fintel - > OL | Fahrradtour | Komoot
					

Sebastian hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 122 km | Dauer: 10:23 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## dudsen (23. Mai 2020)

@asco1 so kann man auch umziehen


----------



## sechsmalpapa (23. Mai 2020)

@asco1 
Hallo Sebastian
Windig isses da eigentlich immer
Cooles Setup, zeltest dul?
Wenn ja welches Zelt nutzt du(Fotos).
Gute Fahrt


----------



## 601 (23. Mai 2020)

Feierabendrunde mit dem Stadtrad in den Bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (29. Mai 2020)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> @asco1
> Hallo Sebastian
> Windig isses da eigentlich immer
> Cooles Setup, zeltest dul?
> ...


Moin. 
Mein Zelt ist ein GrandCanyon Cardova 1. Ziemlich cooles Teil. Ich habe die Stangen noch auf 365mm Pro Segment gekürzt und damit das Packmaß auf ~40cm Länge gedrückt. 1,7kg wiegt das Ganze.


----------



## asco1 (31. Mai 2020)

Letzter Tag, 120km, 7,5h, dann Spielabbruch.

Lief gut.


----------



## nullstein (1. Juni 2020)

Ich war auch mal wieder mit meinem Faran unterwegs. Am Freitag ging es los und das Ziel lautete: raus aus der Stadt und einfach nur die Zeit genießen.
Los ging es mitten in Berlin zunächst raus Richtung Potsdam. In Potsdam wurde die Havel überquert und dann ging es Richtung Norden nach Birkenwerder, wo der erste Schlafstop eingelegt wurde.
Am nächsten Tag ging es über die Gedenkstätte Sachsenhausen über Zehdenick nach Bredereiche, wo die zweite Nacht verbracht wurde. Weiter ging es über Fürstenberg, Ravensbrück, Strasen, Wesenberg bis nach Neustrelitz. Von dort aus ging es dann via Zug heim.
Ja was soll ich sagen? Ein traumhaft schönes WE mit viel Natur und wenig Menschen. Ich bin glücklich!


----------



## asco1 (1. Juni 2020)

Spontan noch einen kleinen Overnighter in der fränkischen Schweiz an den Urlaub in Norddeutschland drangetüddelt.
Inkl. 132km und 1320hm in zwei Tagen.


----------



## pefro (2. Juni 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Spontan noch einen kleinen Overnighter in der fränkischen Schweiz an den Urlaub in Norddeutschland drangetüddelt.



Pottenstein? Da war ich auch mal... vor... 20 Jahren?


----------



## asco1 (3. Juni 2020)

pefro schrieb:


> Pottenstein? Da war ich auch mal... vor... 20 Jahren?


Korrekt. ?


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Juni 2020)

Endlich Regen



Hat auch den Vorteil, das die ganzen Spaziergänger mit ihren Coronamiethunden mal nicht unterwegs sind.


----------



## nordstadt (8. Juni 2020)




----------



## hotep (12. Juni 2020)

Social Distancing am Bike - von Innsbruck an den Bodensee.

Leutasch mit Ahrnspitze:






Mieses Foto vom genialen Zeltplatz hinter der Zugspitze:





Menschenleere Touristenattraktion bei Reutte:





Hochtannbergpass OHNE brüllenden Motorrädern und überforderten Wohnmobilpiloten:





Zuletzt noch  5 Minuten Regen am Bodensee:



 

Fazit: nichts gegen Tourismus, von mir aus muss auch niemand krank werden; die Reisebeschränkungen könnten uns aber ruhig noch ein bisschen erhalten bleiben...


----------



## ArSt (12. Juni 2020)

hotep schrieb:


> die Reisebeschränkungen könnten uns aber ruhig noch ein bisschen erhalten bleiben...


Stimmt Richard! Am besten wäre es, wenn nur Fahrräder (ohne Elektromotor!) uneingeschränkt reisen dürften. 
Bei mir im Landkreis ist gerade die Hölle los, da mag man ja fast nicht mehr Radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. Juni 2020)

Heute noch die „schnöden Shimanoscheiben und -Adapter“ ausgetauscht , neue Beläge in die Bremssättel und eine kleine Einbremsrunde gedreht






...sehr schön am Shimano Antrieb ist, dass man auch ausgeschaltet sehr flott fahren kann ? als Ex-Bosch CX Fahrer ist man da anderes gewöhnt...


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Juni 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Heute noch die „schnöden Shimanoscheiben und -Adapter“ ausgetauscht , neue Beläge in die Bremssättel und eine kleine Einbremsrunde gedreht
> Anhang anzeigen 1063612
> Anhang anzeigen 1063613
> ...sehr schön am Shimano Antrieb ist, dass man auch ausgeschaltet sehr flott fahren kann ? als Ex-Bosch CX Fahrer ist man da anderes gewöhnt...
> Anhang anzeigen 1063614


wasn das fürn radl? selbstgebrutzelt, oder von der stange?

edit: habs übersehen,... omnium.
schönes rad.


----------



## Rommos (17. Juni 2020)

Gestern die Fast-Regenpause etwas genutzt


----------



## Angemalt (19. Juni 2020)

Heute mit Versuch 2.0 ne nette Radtour ein Stückchen den Main runter und wieder rauf....läuft gut.
Nur...wenn es regnet...Sumpfarsch...
Für hinten hab ich noch nen Blech, vorne muss ich eines besorgen und Befestigungspunkte anschweissen.
Falls wer noch nen 20" Blech für vorne übrig hat kann er sich ja bei mir melden


----------



## asco1 (21. Juni 2020)

Ich war heute mal wieder (nach 19 Jahren) an der Wand. Bestes Transportmittel für Kannen und Leitern? Klar: LongJohn


----------



## stahlinist (21. Juni 2020)

Gediegenes Piece, Allä
Hab das letzte mal wohl auch so vor über zwanzig Jahren geschrieben.
Wüsste heute überhaupt nicht, ob's und wo's hier 'ne Wand gibt


----------



## asco1 (21. Juni 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Gediegenes Piece, Allä
> Hab das letzte mal wohl auch so vor über zwanzig Jahren geschrieben.
> Wüsste heute überhaupt nicht, ob's und wo's hier 'ne Wand gibt


Sind beide heute "passiert". Chrome-Piece zum Kannen leeren ?
Hier hat die Stadt kürzlich erst ein paar Unterführungen freigegeben. Das wird genutzt; für illegale Sachen bin ich inzwischen zu alt und zu langsam. ?


----------



## Andcream (23. Juni 2020)




----------



## Rommos (24. Juni 2020)

Heute mal richtig transportiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (24. Juni 2020)

wie fährt sich sowas mit 65 km/h?


----------



## Rommos (24. Juni 2020)

hotep schrieb:


> wie fährt sich sowas mit 65 km/h?


Liegt wie ein Brett, Länge läuft ?


----------



## asco1 (5. Juli 2020)

Another Sunday, another piece. 
Schon praktisch so ein Reiserad.


----------



## stahlinist (5. Juli 2020)

Muss auch wieder malen gehen, verdammt.
Gibt hier aber anscheinend keine hall of fame
Benötige also ein schnelleres Fiets


----------



## SirQuickly (7. Juli 2020)

München - Emden
Einmal zu Otto's Leuchtturm....


----------



## kordesh (8. Juli 2020)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> München - Emden
> Einmal zu Otto's Leuchtturm....



Haste n paar Daten? Wie lange unterwegs? Wo bist du langgekommen usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sjohannes (8. Juli 2020)

Hamburger Hafen und ein bisschen Richtung Wedel


----------



## SirQuickly (8. Juli 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Haste n paar Daten? Wie lange unterwegs? Wo bist du langgekommen usw?


Ja klar..
grobe Richtung war München-Eichstätt-Gunzenhausen-Rothenburg ob der Tauber-Wertheim-Frankfurt und dann am Main und Rhein entlang über Andernach und Koblenz-Köln -Düsseldorf-Duisburg.
Dann Richtung Dortmund am Dortmund-Emskanal lang über Münster dann die Ems bis nbach Emden...
Ziel war dann Ottos Leuchtturm in Pilsen
7,5 Tage und 1105 Kilometer waren das dann.
Rückweg von Emden nach München dann entspannt mit der deutschen Bahn


----------



## kordesh (9. Juli 2020)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Ja klar..
> grobe Richtung war München-Eichstätt-Gunzenhausen-Rothenburg ob der Tauber-Wertheim-Frankfurt und dann am Main und Rhein entlang über Andernach und Koblenz-Köln -Düsseldorf-Duisburg.
> Dann Richtung Dortmund am Dortmund-Emskanal lang über Münster dann die Ems bis nbach Emden...
> Ziel war dann Ottos Leuchtturm in Pilsen
> ...



Danke! Klingt sehr interessant! Und das Ziel ist natürlich überragend  (du meinst auch Pilsum, nicht Pilsen )
Das ist aj echt ein guter Kilometerschnitt. Muss man erstmal hinbekommen über 7 Tage und auch Bock drauf haben!
Und du biste sogar durch meine alte Heimat (Meppen) gekommen. Da fließt der Dortmund-Emskanal in die Ems.


----------



## SirQuickly (9. Juli 2020)

In Meppen war ich in nem Radladen...musste noch nen Schlauch besorgen. Ich hatte drei Platten aufm Weg.
Ja natürlich Pilsum nicht Pilsen ?




Waren am Tag um die 150km-also für jedes Kilo Körpergewicht einen Kilometer?


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (9. Juli 2020)

Heute Abend auf dem Panoramaradweg bei Essen könnte ich noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen und auch ein paar feine Regentropfen genießen.


----------



## Spooniak (9. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine 3 tägige Tour ab Innsbruck abseits der touristischen Routen mit Übernachtung in der Natur?


----------



## dudsen (18. Juli 2020)

Gestern mein kleines selbstbau setup fertig gemacht (sowas wie mini panniers). Geplant war ein erster one-nighter, Paris-Fontainebleau, wo ich mich mit Synthesizer und Buch in die Bäume hängen wollte. Leider Arbeit dazwischen gekommen. Zum Glück gab es noch einen 20km weit entfernten Geburtstag. So wurde das setup wenigstens mal getestet und falls ich heut abend zu stramm sein sollte, hab ich wenigstens alles dabei 

Das ist das schlankeste was für mich geht. Mit Klo, Bad, Abend, "Frühstück" (Moka Machine & S-Futter), Mittag, Bett, Apotheke, Werkstatt, E-Reader, aber ohne Synth. Als doof empfinde ich das Moskitonetz der Hängematte, recht groß. Aber so richtig losslassen will ich davon auch nicht.

Ach, bin ja jungfräulich im bikebacking. So hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt gestern Abend kurz in die Hose gemacht, selbst bei meinem kleinen setup, also rein Systemgewichtsmässig. War dann aber sehr überrascht wie es rollt, wie ein Zug. Klar anfahren und bergauf ist noch was anderes und ich will auch keine trails fahren müssen, aber ansonsten schnurrt das super, Bin wirklich überrascht. Geschätzte gute 10kg Mehrgewicht.







Wenn's Wetter stimmt darf ich hoffentlich in drei Wochen for real. Dann gibt es auch hübschere Bilder.

P.S. @asco1 falls Du mal in Paris vorbei kommst, kenn ich'n schönen spot ?


----------



## hotep (18. Juli 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine 3 tägige Tour ab Innsbruck abseits der touristischen Routen mit Übernachtung in der Natur?



Ist das noch aktuell? Wenn ja, lass wissen!


----------



## dudsen (19. Juli 2020)

Oh Paris, how I hate you, from the bottom of my heart ❤?




...whatever the fu** this is.


----------



## Angemalt (19. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Gestern mein kleines selbstbau setup fertig gemacht (sowas wie mini panniers). Geplant war ein erster one-nighter, Paris-Fontainebleau, wo ich mich mit Synthesizer und Buch in die Bäume hängen wollte. Leider Arbeit dazwischen gekommen. Zum Glück gab es noch einen 20km weit entfernten Geburtstag. So wurde das setup wenigstens mal getestet und falls ich heut abend zu stramm sein sollte, hab ich wenigstens alles dabei
> 
> Das ist das schlankeste was für mich geht (mit Klo, Bad, Abend, Frühstück, Mittag und Bett, ohne Synth). Als doof empfinde ich das Moskitonetz der Hängematte  (recht groß), aber so richtig losslassen will ich davon auch nicht.
> 
> ...





dudsen schrieb:


> Das ist das schlankeste was für mich geht (mit Klo, Bad, Abend, Frühstück, Mittag und Bett, ohne Synth). Als doof empfinde ich das Moskitonetz der Hängematte (recht groß), aber so richtig losslassen will ich davon auch nicht.




Mit was für einem Hängematten- Setup bist du den Unterwegs?
Ich bin immer viel mehr bepackt mit Underquilt und Schlafsack für ne rumhängerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Oh Paris, how I hate you, from the bottom of my heart ❤?
> Anhang anzeigen 1084634
> ...whatever the fuck this is.


Ooohhh, das ist ein René Herse, oder?


----------



## Spooniak (19. Juli 2020)

hotep schrieb:


> Ist das noch aktuell? Wenn ja, lass wissen!



Jo, ist noch geplant. Sicher ist nur, dass wir mit dem Zug bis Innsbruck fahren...


----------



## dudsen (19. Juli 2020)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Hängematten- Setup bist du den Unterwegs?
> Ich bin immer viel mehr bepackt mit Underquilt und Schlafsack für ne rumhängerei.


Ist eine "Ticket to the Moon" double oder queen, also nicht mal die kleinste. Habe kurz vor Abfahrt gesehen, das die original mit zwei großen Haken versehen ist. Werd mal schauen, ob ich die noch raus bekomme. Das Moskitonetz ist leider größer als die Matte. Der Schlafsack ist ein Yeti. Hatte ich alles einst in 2008 gekauft ...hab einfach mal ein Bild gemacht von dem 2 x 5L Inhalt.


----------



## dudsen (19. Juli 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ooohhh, das ist ein René Herse, oder?


Jup! ???

So viel "Glück" muss man mal haben sich um 2h morgens auf Schotter, bzw. Gravel wie man ja heutzutage sagt, so ein Teil in den Reifen zu hauen. Auf Asphalt hätte sich das nicht reingebohrt. Innerstädtigen Schotter bleibe ich erst mal fern...


----------



## Angemalt (19. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Ist eine "Ticket to the Moon" double, also nicht mal die kleinste. Habe kurz vor Abfahrt gesehen, das die original mit zwei großen Haken versehen ist. Werd mal schauen, ob ich die noch raus bekomme. Das Moskitonetz ist leider größer als die Matte. Der Schlafsack ist ein Yeti. Hatte ich alles einst in 2008 gekauft ...hab einfach mal ein Bild gemacht von dem 2 x 5L Inhalt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1084752



Danke.
Sehr fein wenn es dir ausreicht.
Ich kühle immer recht schnell von unten aus, deshalb ist immer der Underquilt und ein dicker Schlafsack nötig.


----------



## hotep (19. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> ...whatever the fu


Mein aufrichtiges Beileid! 

Mit meinem RTP bin ich knapp 100 km gefahren, dann war hinten ein unerklärlicher Riss in der Seitenwand.
Trotzdem der beste Reifen auf der Welt, kaufen würde ich den aber nimmer.


----------



## hotep (19. Juli 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Jo, ist noch geplant



Wie viel Höhenmeter/Tag dürfen es denn sein? Schotter oder lieber Asphalt? Mit viel Gepäck oder easy-peacy?

Ich hätte da einiges auf Lager, schick mir einfach eine Nachricht mit deinem Wunschzettel, dann kriegst Du ein paar Vorschläge.


----------



## dudsen (19. Juli 2020)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Danke.
> Sehr fein wenn es dir ausreicht.
> Ich kühle immer recht schnell von unten aus, deshalb ist immer der Underquilt und ein dicker Schlafsack nötig.


Stimmt, hatte zuletzt so eine Erfahrung in Schweden. War aber hautsächlich des Windes wegen. Ganz so tough bin ich nicht, im Gegentail 
Wenn kein Wind ist, sollte im Notfall der Bivi reichen bei Temp bis 10-12 Grad. Hab dann ja noch Merino Wäsche und Daunenweste.



hotep schrieb:


> Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!
> 
> Mit meinem RTP bin ich knapp 100 km gefahren, dann war hinten ein unerklärlicher Riss in der Seitenwand.
> Trotzdem der beste Reifen auf der Welt, kaufen würde ich den aber nimmer.


Das hört sich ja noch beschi...ner an. Meinen kann ich ja noch Fahren. Wobei ich müsste mal meine Felge, bzw. Felgenband checken. Der Schlauch ist auf beiden seiten durch.

Ich hatte mit meinem anderen 1,5 Jahre alten Satz RTP bisher nur 2 Platten und ansonsten viel Spass. Hauptsächlich im täglichen Pariser Stadtbetrieb. Werd mal sehen wie es mit diesem weiter geht.


----------



## hotep (19. Juli 2020)

Es gibt sicher üblere Gefängnisse als Tirol. Aber irgendwann ist genug...

Also Babylon by Bike:




Quer durchs Baltikum (oder Kaltikum?).  

Erst entlang der (Fr)ostsee von Tallinn bis Riga:





Zimmer mit Bad





Wildwechsel mal anders





Sonnenuntergang um 22:15 - Stirnlampen überflüssig 









Platz genug am Strand













Überall Zeltplätze 





Riga ganz touristenbefreit 









Kontraste 1





Ab Riga alleine weiter 





Kontraste 2





Durch die Suwalki-Lücke (Achillesferse der NATO) nach Polen









Ab Suwalki mit ein paar Zwischenstopps per Bahn nach Tirol





Yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (19. Juli 2020)

Absoluter Neid!
Da wollte/will ich auf jeden Fall auch mal hin. Wie seid ihr angereist?


----------



## hotep (19. Juli 2020)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr angereist?


Zu meiner Schande mit Airbaltic ab Wien (stinkebillig). 

Hoffentlich verfolgt mich jetzt nicht das anklagende Gesicht von Greta Thunberg im Traum..


----------



## nordstadt (19. Juli 2020)

SUVs am Kinderspielplatz:


----------



## talybont (20. Juli 2020)

Bin ich hier richtig?





Oberhalb von Kaub - etwas ruppig für den Trekker.


----------



## SirQuickly (23. Juli 2020)

Irland-allerdings schon 2017
Schöne Tour rund um Dublin und Kilkenny mit dem Dying Light 200er Brevet als Höhepunkt
Insgesamt bisserl über 900 km 7 Tagen


----------



## MudGuard (23. Juli 2020)

Wo ist das Bild gemacht, bei dem Du auf dem Holz-Vieleck geparkt hast? 

Und die Kirchenruine (vorletztes Bild). Athassel Abbey ist das nicht.

Beides kommt mir aber bekannt vor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (23. Juli 2020)

Das Bild mit dem Holzboden ist in den Wicklow Mountains.
Die Ruine ist nördlich von Dublin,den Ort weiss ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Angemalt (24. Juli 2020)

Kleine 100er Runde heute...


----------



## Chr._J. (24. Juli 2020)

Mit den Kindern zu einer Badestelle am Bach fahren:


----------



## reseda (25. Juli 2020)

Ruhrtour mit dem Giant Custom Lite





Top Radwegenetz im Pott

​


----------



## sjohannes (26. Juli 2020)

Gestern habe ich mich spontan von Hamburg auf den Weg nach Rostock gemacht.
Um 05:00 Uhr ging es los. 188km und 1330 Hm
Was habe ich bei der Fahrt gelernt? Ein 53er Kettenblatt bei einer 1 Fach Schaltung ist doch etwas groß


----------



## dudsen (26. Juli 2020)

Wow ? Ja, ein 46er könnte evtl reichen ?


----------



## sjohannes (26. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Wow ? Ja, ein 46er könnte evtl reichen ?


Das ist ein Rad aus der Restekiste und ein bisschen gebraucht Kram. Hatte gerade nichts anderes da


----------



## randinneur (26. Juli 2020)

Das gehört hier irgendwie her:



			https://www.instagram.com/rsfarchive/?hl=de


----------



## Rommos (30. Juli 2020)

Schöne Abendrunde mit Einkehr




gut, dass ich mit dem Lasti unterwegs war, da hat man Stauraum ?







...über 22 Jahre der Arbeitsplatz....


----------



## pefro (1. August 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1091354
> ...über 22 Jahre der Arbeitsplatz....



Ich setze 5€ auf Spion... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (1. August 2020)

pefro schrieb:


> Ich setze 5€ auf Spion... ?


Verloren -  Telekomiker ?


----------



## Angemalt (1. August 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Verloren -  Telekomiker ?


Dachte Gärtner....der Rasen muss ja auch gepflegt werden


----------



## pefro (2. August 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Verloren -  Telekomiker ?



Das sagen alle Spione...


----------



## msony (6. August 2020)

Hallo
Die Ruhr in Essen.













Gruesse


----------



## sjohannes (9. August 2020)

Heute wollte ich von Wedel an der Elbe nach Glückstadt und über das Land wieder zurück. Leider wurde mein Plan durch geschlossene Kanalbrücken verkürzt. Bin dann nur kurz an der Elbe entlang und etwas übers Land gefahren.
Auf den letzten Kilometern musste dann der Flaschenhalter, zum Falafelhalter umfunktioniert werden
62 km ganz entspannt in 2,5 Stunden


----------



## Spooniak (10. August 2020)

Eine schöne Tagestour mit insgesamt 147km. Mogens früh in Münster gestartet und am Nachmittag in Meppen angekommen. Den Emsradweg kann ich aber nur den Leuten empfehlen, die auf Maisacker und Schweinställe stehen. Diejenigen die auf eine Flusstour hoffen, sollten einen Bogen um den Radweg machen.


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das gehört hier irgendwie her:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/rsfarchive/?hl=de


das bilderbuch ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## kordesh (10. August 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Eine schöne Tagestour mit insgesamt 147km. Mogens früh in Münster gestartet und am Nachmittag in Meppen angekommen. Den Emsradweg kann ich aber nur den Leuten empfehlen, die auf Maisacker und Schweinställe stehen. Diejenigen die auf eine Flusstour hoffen, sollten einen Bogen um den Radweg machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heide, Speicherbecken, Meppen


----------



## asco1 (11. August 2020)

Hui! Was für ein Trip! Als ich zum Feierabend aus der Firma trat, zogen am Horizont tiefschwarze Wolken auf, Blitze zuckten schon vereinzelt, Donner war zu hören, der Wind frischte auf.

Also ab auf den Singlespeed-Commuter und Kette geben!

8km, ~25min Fahrt, Feuer!

Als ich das Rad unter den heimischen Pavillon schob, fielen die ersten Tropfen auf ebendiesen. Punktlandung.
Jetzt Bier auf und den Abend feiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gvtsch (12. August 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Den Emsradweg kann ich aber nur den Leuten empfehlen, die auf Maisacker und Schweinställe stehen. Diejenigen die auf eine Flusstour hoffen, sollten einen Bogen um den Radweg machen.



Da hast du den nicht so schönen Teil erwischt. Nördlich von Meppen wird es dann eine Flusstour mit super ausgebautem Radweg.


----------



## Papa76 (13. August 2020)

Einzige Unterführung auf unbekannter Strecke und 10-15cm weichster Schlamm, mit den Paselas zu Glück trotzdem nicht auf die Fresse gelegt


----------



## seblubb (13. August 2020)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Einzige Unterführung auf unbekannter Strecke und 10-15cm weichster Schlamm, mit den Paselas zu Glück trotzdem nicht auf die Fresse gelegt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1098402


Ich glaube du bist kurz vorm Cyclocrossforum falsch abgebogen ?


----------



## Terranaut (13. August 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist kurz vorm Cyclocrossforum falsch abgebogen ?


Cyclocross mit dem Vorbau und Lichtanlage???


----------



## seblubb (13. August 2020)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Cyclocross mit dem Vorbau und Lichtanlage???


Sand, Schlamm... Passt


----------



## Papa76 (13. August 2020)

Hauptsache das Ding fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (14. August 2020)

Halb Bayern in Tirol? Optimal, auf nach Bayern!





Von Garmisch via Plansee und Pfronten nach Kempten, tags drauf auf der Mtb-Variante über den Fernpass nach Imst.





Da soll noch einer sagen, in Deutschland gibt es keine schönen Berge...





Fernpass: ein Albtraum auf der Straße, ein Alpentraum am Schotterweg





Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## dennis.haag (16. August 2020)




----------



## MLOutlaw (17. August 2020)

@ "little Amsterdam


----------



## talybont (18. August 2020)

Auf Dreitagestour mit der Großen.





Ab 10 % Steigung wurde es sportlich


----------



## seblubb (18. August 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Ab 10 % Steigung wurde es sportlich


Könntest wenigstens am Berg mittreten und nicht nur anschubsen lassen


----------



## talybont (18. August 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Könntest wenigstens am Berg mittreten und nicht nur anschubsen lassen


na hör mal, in meinem Alter?


----------



## Angemalt (18. August 2020)

Kleine Runde durch den Steigerwald...irgendwo zwischen Ebrach und Geiselwind....


----------



## Ianus (21. August 2020)

Nicht ganz forumskorrekt, aber zu den Rennrädern paßt es halt auch nicht.....


----------



## seblubb (21. August 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Nicht ganz forumskorrekt, aber zu den Rennrädern paßt es halt auch nicht.....


Mit dem Lenkwinkel gehört es zu den Enduros


----------



## Angemalt (21. August 2020)

Gestern 16Uhr kurz entschlossen paar Sachen zamgepackt schön am Main entlang in Volkach gestartet, -Kitzingen- Ochsenfur- Würzburg- Karlstadt..rauf aufs Terrior f, genächtigt und wieder gleiche Strecke zurrück nach Volkach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (21. August 2020)

Bei den Bildern klingt es sofort auf:
"...ich will zur schönen Sommerszeit ins Land der Franken fahren!"


----------



## goodie (21. August 2020)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> @ "little Amsterdam



Hast du nicht Angst ums Bier?


----------



## MLOutlaw (21. August 2020)

goodie schrieb:


> Hast du nicht Angst ums Bier?


immer


----------



## dudsen (23. August 2020)

Kind aus'm Haus, bisschen windig - ansonsten top Wetter, Chance gewittert und trotzdem zu spät los (16:30). Egal.

One-nighter. Paris - Fontainebleau (160km round trip). 70 hin, 90 zurück.
So ziemlich alles dabei gewesen. Bisschen nervig und lang aus der Stadt raus zu kommen, aber dann wurde es schön und abwechslungsreich.
Achtung Bilderwahn.

Massage könnt ich jetzt gut gebrauchen ?




Erster non-beton. Cockpit passt!




Einer von zwei Seine Überquerungen.








Le Mississippi francaise.












Hübsch ? Hier war Halbzeit und es gab ein Bier.












Zu spät los hieß, in absoluter Dunkelheit in einem mir fremden Wald anzukommen. Umgeben von reudigen Wildschweinen und Hornissen um irgendwie/wo einen Hängemattenplatz zu erahnen.
Total bekloppt, aber gut gegangen.
























Kein Dorf ohne Schloss.




Zu verkaufen ?




One-nighter set-up, approved.


----------



## Chr._J. (25. August 2020)




----------



## singletrailer67 (25. August 2020)

Ein paar Tage im Pott unterwegs...Route Industriekultur...


----------



## goodie (25. August 2020)

Schöne Bilder !!!


----------



## hotep (28. August 2020)

Rund um das Kaisergebirge als Tagestour.

Leider spät dran, daher musste ich mehr oder weniger




Viel zu schnell, daher kaum Fotos. Egal, trotzdem lohnend!









Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## gvtsch (28. August 2020)

Mit dem Nachwuchs und Fahrrad mit Fahrradanhänger zelten fahren  




Oder über das BuGa-Gelände in Heilbronn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. September 2020)

Runde mit dem Oldtimer





hochhochhoch









gleich geschafft





oben









und runter in sanftere Gefilde


----------



## nullstein (6. September 2020)

ich habe mich heute früh auf den Weg gemacht. Zuerst ging es mit dem Zug raus aus dem Großstadtdschungel Richtung Lutherstadt.






Dann bin ich Trottel den Elberadweg erstmal 10km in die falsche Richtung gefahren 
Als ich dann die richtige Peilung hatte, wurde ich mit viel Ruhe, Idylle und Natur belohnt.






Nach 18 Kilometern hieß es dann auf zum anderen Ufer via Gierseilfähre (allein die Strömung sorgt für Vortrieb. Über die Seilvorspannung wird dieRichtung gesteuert)








Kurzzeitig gab es dann hinsichtlich des Tagesziels eine gewisse Verwirrung.



Aber dank Google und meines messerscharfen Verstands konnte auch dieses Problem gelöst werden.
Weiter ging es vorbei an wilden Tieren






zum ersten Schlafplatz.



112km und 4 Bier später bin ich glücklich und lasse mich vom Onkel Walter unterhalten.






To be continued...


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Runde mit dem Oldtimer
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1111543
> 
> ...


Fake News. Es ist nachweislich gar nicht möglich, mit so einem Sitzwinkel zu fahren


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. September 2020)

schlimmer ist eigentlich die Laufradgrösse, absolut unfahrbar.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich das Rad die ganze Zeit getragen und nur zum fotografieren hingestellt  ?


----------



## nullstein (8. September 2020)

ging es weiter. Ausgangspunkt war Mühlberg und das eigentliche Ziel war Pirna.
Zunächst begrüßte mich die Sonne



Dann ging es wie geplant immer an der Elbe lang und der Elberadweg belohnt einen bis nach DD mit traumhaften Ausblicken, viel Ruhe und wirklich extrem gut rollendem Asphalt(wer Schotter mag, wird hier definitiv enttäuscht).








Nach den ersten 20km gab es erstmal einen Kaffee. So direkt am Wasser und ganz ohne Gesellschaft irgendwie nochmal besser.



kurz vor Meißen entdeckt man dann bereits die ersten Felsformationen und rollt an zahlreichen Winzern und Weinlokalen vorbei.



Kurz vor Dresden habe ich dann noch mein edles, englisches Ross abgelichtet.



In DD habe ich dann kurz für 2 Liter Bier, eine Pizza und ein schlechtes Foto der Frauenkirche gestoppt.








In Pirna angekommen fühlte ich mich trotz der 102km sehr gut (Motivationsselfie ) und entschied mich weiterzufahren (ein Fehler, wie sich noch herausstellen sollte).



Es ging vorbei an der Bastei immer in Richtung CZ.



Mit jedem Kilometer wurde es voller und dank der hm und Gesamtstrecke wurde ich immer müder. Nur leider waren sämtliche Campingplätze hoffnungsvoll überfüllt, so dass ich an der CZ Grenze leicht entkräftet und frustriert umgekehrt bin und zurück nach Obervogelgesang gefahren bin. Dort habe ich dann einen Notplatz gefunden. Leider ging es drei Tschechen ähnlich. Die haben sich kräftig den Kopf zugeschüttet und ihre Zelte 40cm neben meinem aufgestellt.Und um es noch besser zu machen, ist einer der Vögel zweimal in mein Zelt gestolpert. Naja...muss man auch mal erleben...
Heute ganz in der früh habe ich dann mein nasses Zelt (wie macht ihr das? Man muss früh los, hat aber gewaltig Kondenswasser am Aussenzelt) und den restlichen Kram gepackt und bin zurück nach DD um den Zug nach Berlin zu nehmen.


Fazit: tolle 2 Tage mit knapp 300km und maximal wenig Alltag.
P.S.: Der Bierverbrauch lag im Schnitt bei 1,7Liter/100km. Mobiltät 4.0


----------



## hotep (8. September 2020)

nullstein schrieb:


> nasses Zelt (wie macht ihr das?


Mit Mikrofasertuch halbwegs trocken wischen und einpacken, an der Mittagssonne trocknet es in 10min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (8. September 2020)

hotep schrieb:


> Mit Mikrofasertuch halbwegs trocken wischen und einpacken, an der Mittagssonne trocknet es in 10min.


Trockenwischen war heut echt nicht so einfach. Wiese mit recht hohem Gras, direkt an der Elbe plus klare Nacht. Ergab dann recht viel Feuchtigkeit (obwohl ich beide Seiten des Zeltes zum Lüften während der gesamten Nacht offen hatte). Und wenn man bis abends fährt ist nix mehr mit kräftiger Mittagssonne.
Ich sehe, ich muss noch einiges lernen, verbessern...


----------



## seblubb (8. September 2020)

Zelt als Segel nehmen. win-win quasi


----------



## stahlinist (8. September 2020)

Exakt wie @hotep schrob.
Einfach während des Mittagspäuschens einmal auspacken und ausbreiten/aufhängen: Zelt, Schlafsack und natürlich das Handtuch


----------



## olev (8. September 2020)

nullstein schrieb:


> nasses Zelt (wie macht ihr das? Man muss früh los, hat aber gewaltig Kondenswasser am Aussenzelt)



Nass einpacken und am Abend wieder nass auspacken, wird ja wieder nass. Im Idealfall kann man das Aussenzelt getrennt vom Innenzelt verpacken, dann bleibt das trocken. Am einfachsten geht das bei Zelten, bei denen das Gestänge im Innenzelt verläuft und das Aussenzelt lose drübergespannt wird. Dieser Zelttyp ist hier im Forum aber gar nicht beliebt und scheinbar unbrauchbar (es stimmt schon, der Haken besteht darin, dass es beim Aufbau nicht regnen sollte, sonst wird das Innenzelt nass, bevor man das Aussenzelt drüberwerfen kann, aber wie so oft hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.)


----------



## gunznoc (8. September 2020)

@olev Bei meinem Zelt von Alpkit (Ordos 2) wird das Innenzelt am Gestänge aufgehängt. Mit dem optionalen Footprint kann man darauf das Gestänge befestigen und wirft das Außenzelt darüber (sollte es regnen). Anschließen kann man das Innenzelt einhängen. Ist für mich so ganz praktisch. 

@nullstein Ich habe von Vaude einen kleinen Drybag mit 4l, welchen ich für mein nasses Außenzelt nutzen kann. Somit bleibt der Rest trocken. Da ich meist den ganzen Tag - ohne lange Pausen - durchfahre, kann ich das Zelt mittags ebenfalls nicht trocknen. Wenn ich gegen Abend das Zelt aufbaue, reicht mir das in den meisten Fällen zum trocknen.


----------



## Terranaut (8. September 2020)

Ich benutze auch ein separates Drybag für mein eventuell noch feuchtes Zelt, damit es in der Frontrolle meinem Daunenschlafsack nicht schadet. Dann packe ich das Zelt aber auch erst abends wieder aus. Ich kann bei meinem Zelt (Nemo Firefly) aber auch das Außenzelt separat abnehmen. Das mache ich morgens als erstes und lege es dann umgekehrt aufs noch stehende Restzelt. So kann ein Großteil des Kondensats schon im Wind trocknen.


----------



## lokalmatador83 (8. September 2020)

Kurze Ausfahrt mit dem Big Bro.


----------



## Rommos (9. September 2020)

Selbst aufgebaut - jetzt sind Sohn & Schwiegertochter damit unterwegs ?


----------



## seblubb (9. September 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1113576
> Selbst aufgebaut - jetzt sind Sohn & Schwiegertochter damit unterwegs ?


Scheint als hättest du deine Schwiegertochter lieber ?


----------



## Rommos (9. September 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Scheint als hättest du deine Schwiegertochter lieber ?


Sohnemann hat mein altes Kona Dr. Dew übernommen (war und ist das Arbeitsweg-bike), da war es schon gut gebraucht. Sein 2Souls Slim Jim (mit ihm aufgebaut) ist auch noch hier...mal sehen wann er wieder was Neues braucht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (13. September 2020)

Samstag 16.00Uhr zu einem kleinen Overnighter in den Steigerwald aufgebrochen, ca 70km Richtung Bamberg, abgehangen und heute in der früh auch wieder ca.60 km über Schlüsselfeld wieder heim an die Mainschleife.


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2020)

umzug der bike kitchen in ein neues lager (nicht im bild)



etwas versteckt im hintergrund noch ein blaues bullit

aktuell kann man mit voranmeldung das boxbike bei al natura kostenfrei mieten :doppeldaumen:


----------



## friederjohannes (18. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aktuell kann man mit voranmeldung das boxbike bei al natura kostenfrei mieten :doppeldaumen:



Das Pendant in Frankfurt ist main-lastenrad.de ??


----------



## asco1 (20. September 2020)

Hola!
Heute habe ich endlich mal Zeit gefunden, die Bilder unserer Tour von Nürnberg nach Budapest in Ruhe zu sortieren und zu bearbeiten.

Kurz die Eckdaten:

vier Freunde, vier Räder, vier Zelte, 14 Tage, knapp 1000km, zwei Pannen (ein lockeres Tretlager und ein Plattfuß), zweimal Regen (einmal bösartig), viel Bier und unendlich viel Spass.

Hier geht's zum Album (170 Bilder)






						Album Nürnberg -&gt; Budapest 2020 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Viel Spass.
B.


----------



## randinneur (20. September 2020)

geil. Beladen bis zum Kinn und immer am Saufen. Ganz mein Style!


----------



## msony (22. September 2020)

Hi
Unterwegs in Bochum/Dortmund.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Angemalt (5. Oktober 2020)

So Loide...es ist Herbst..
Ich mag es wenn die Hausrunde wegen Gegenwind doppelt so lange dauer, im Wald die Eicheln unter den Reifen knacken und man hell wach ist wenn einem auf nassen Laub ma kurz das Rad ausrutscht....


----------



## nightwolf (5. Oktober 2020)

Angemalt schrieb:


> (...)  im Wald die Eicheln unter den Reifen knacken  (...)


Ja damit hab ich letzte Nacht bestimmt auch einigen Krach gemacht 🤣


----------



## emilemil (6. Oktober 2020)

*Der Folding*Star: Ein Zerlege-Rad oder Was erlauben Prof. Dauerbruch ?*

Original-Beiträge von *EmilEmil* » Do 24. Sep 2020, 13:59 im Faltradforum.
Schöne Bilder von unterwegs.
Hier nur einige Bilder und die schlechte sowie die gute Nachricht: Hauptrohrbruch an der Schweißnaht zur hinteren Gelenkplatte während der Fahrt bei 30 [km/h] am 23.09.2020 . Glück im Unglück: Es war ein Foto-Apparat mitgeführt worden und dem Radler (EmilEmil) ist kaum etwas passiert: Geringfügige Prellungen und kleinere Hautabschürfungen an der linken Körperseite. Die Strumpfhose hat ein paar Löcher in der linken Knie-Gegend und das Radl ist außer dem Bruch nahezu unbeschädigt.
Der Bruch geschah, als die Bordsteinkante einer Radweg-Absenkung passiert wurde. Dieser Gewaltbruch ist der Restbruch eines Risses, der wahrscheinlich von der Zugseite der Biegemoment-Belastung (Unterseite des Rohres) ausgegangen ist (Dauerbruch !) Mit besten Grüßén vom gleichnamigen Professor !











Das letzte Bild zeigt den Folding*Star im Zerlege-Modus (Aber nicht wiederholbar !). Den Transport vom Unfallort (Zwischen Detmold und Horn) zum Bhf. Detmold besorgte ein freundlicher und hilfsbereiter Radl-Kamerad aus Horn. Nochmal von hier ein Herzliches Dankeschön, Frank.



Zuhause in meiner Hütte habe ich einigen Sekt auf meine Lampe gegossen. Warum ? Habe ich leider vergessen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So 27. Sep 2020, 11:33
Schneller als vermutet, ist die Ursache für den Bruch gefunden:
Eine liederliche Schweißnaht, die auf ca. 40 % ihrer Länge gar keine Bindung vom Rohr des Rahmens zur Schweißnaht (Warum schreibe ich zuerst immer "Scheißnaht" ?) hat.
Bild1:



Bild2:



Bild3:




In Bild1 (Blick auf die Schweißnaht von hinten) sieht man, daß der linke Teil der Schweißnaht gar keine Verbindung zu dem Rahmenrohr aufgebaut hat. Das Rohr steckte da nur lose in der Schweißnaht-Kontur. Die Feuchtigkeit der Luft konnte da schon leichten Rost aufbauen. Dieser ist um den unteren Scheitel der Schweißnaht-Ellipse am stärksten ausgeprägt. Da hat die Schweißnaht wegen Anfang und Ende eine Überlappung. Das ist auch der Bereich der größten Zugspannung durch die Biegebelastung durch Rahmen-Eigengewicht plus Radler-Gewicht (Statisch 1:1, dynamisch wirken größere Belastungen (Stichwort Last-Vielfache ! Darunter auch negative Belastungen).
Die leichten Spuren von Rost im Rahmen (ca. 45 Jahre alt, aber nur ca. < 20 000 [km] !) zeigen, daß man sich deswegen keine besonderen Sorgen machen muß, sofern das Rad gut gepflegt wird. Unter meiner Regie war das Rad niemals größeren Regengüssen ausgesetzt (Schönwetter-Fahrer ! Und immer in der trockenen Hütte untergestellt !). Für den (Die ?) Vorbesitzer kann man das auch postulieren.
Bild3 (Seitlicher Blick auf das Rohr) bestätigt die Folgerungen aus der Analyse von Bild1. Man sieht Links den leichten Rost am unteren Scheitel sowie die nicht "verbundene" Kontur des Rahmenrohrs im Vordergrund. Am oberen Scheitel gibt es eine gezackte Kontur, das war vermutlich die letzte Verbindung von Gelenkplatte und Rohr, die dann zerrissen wurde.
Bild2 (Blick nach hinten auf das abgetrennte Rohr) zeigt die Ovalisierung des Rohrs, die einmal durch einen elliptischen Querschnitt des Rohrquerschnitts (36.0 /43.0 für die Durchmesser) und zusätzlich zum anderen durch den schrägen Schnitt entsprechend der Lage der Gelenkplatten hervorgerufen wird. In der Mitte des Schnitts kann die Wanddicke gemessen werden. Für den rechten ("Unverbundenen") Teil im Bild (In Fahrtrichtung Links !) mißt man 2,5 [mm] , für den linken Teil im Bild nur 1,9 [mm], was mich einigermaßen überrascht.
Denn gezogene Rohre haben über den Umfang Unterschiede in der Wanddicke, aber 31,5 % Differenz ist da schon eine Menge Holz (Zuviel !) ! Die Frage ist, ob da Absicht dahinter steckt ?
Möglicherweise gibt es (nur) an der Innenseite des verschweißten Umfangs-Bereichs eine Einschnürung ? Das wäre für meine bisher gesammelten Kenntnisse (Erfahrungen !) absolutes Neuland ! Hat jemand eine andere (bessere ?) Idee, was da los ist ?
Wie dem auch sei, die Seiten-Biegesteifigkeit (Bezug: Hochachse) würde das vermutlich verkraften, die (wesentliche) Biegesteifigkeit bzgl. der Querachse wäre gar nicht tangiert (Bei korrekter Verschweißung !). Es gibt in diesem Fall eine geringfügige Verschiebung der Schwerachse.
Aber wenn ausgerechnet nur der "dünnere" Teil der Querschnittswände verbunden ist, muß man sich über das Ergebnis erst recht nicht wundern. Rastlinien eines Dauerbruchs kann ich auf dem Querschnitt nicht entdecken, nur eine körnige Fläche die üblicherweise den Restbruch (Gewaltbruch !) kennzeichnet.
Diese oben genannte Wanddicken-Variation läßt natürlich die Frage aufkommen, ob man diesen Unsinn bei der Reparatur mitnimmt oder ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, das ganze hintere Stück des Hauptrohrs zu ersetzen (So wie ich es für richtig halte; im Gegensatz zu einem Konstrukteurs-Klau mit merkwürdigen Ideen ?).
Was zuerst eine Dauerbruch Vermutung bei mir war, ist nun bei näherem Hinsehen ein eingebauter (System-) "Dauerbruch".
Für die Reparatur  werde ich mir bestimmt Zeit lassen, denn : Einmal auf die Fresse geflogen, reicht. Glück kann auch überstrapaziert werden. Die Reparatur wird erst in 2021 erfolgen. So weit fürs Erste.

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (11. Oktober 2020)




----------



## dasspice (11. Oktober 2020)

Heute unterwegs auf meinen Hausberg "Col De La Kühkopf", kurze 5,6km mit 310 hm.


----------



## asco1 (11. Oktober 2020)

CXploring Franconia 

Kleine, feine Hausrunde mit nem alten Freund.


----------



## Rommos (13. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Rommos (14. Oktober 2020)

...auf geht’s zum Recyclinghof





...und wieder heim


----------



## Bener (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe, der Sessel bekommt eine zweite Chance und wird nicht der thermischen Verwertung zugeführt.

So ne geile Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Sessel bekommt eine zweite Chance und wird nicht der thermischen Verwertung zugeführt.
> 
> So ne geile Farbe!


+1


----------



## BigJohn (14. Oktober 2020)

Jedes Mal, wenn so ein Sessel auf dem Müll landet, stirbt eine Studenten-WG. Muss man wissen


----------



## shibby68 (14. Oktober 2020)

Entlastung im Wald


----------



## Rommos (14. Oktober 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Sessel bekommt eine zweite Chance und wird nicht der thermischen Verwertung zugeführt.
> 
> So ne geile Farbe!


Der hatte schon mehrere 2. Chancen- leider nur noch die Rückseite so schön....😔


----------



## 601 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, der neue Lenker musste auf einer kleinen Runde ausprobiert werden. Da ich die Kamera dabei hatte, hier ein paar Bilder von der Tour.


----------



## Chr._J. (25. Oktober 2020)

Hübsches Rad. Mit dem Lenker werden Autofahrer*Innen ja quasi zu 1,5 Meter Seitenabstand gezwungen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (26. Oktober 2020)

601 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, der neue Lenker musste auf einer kleinen Runde ausprobiert werden. Da ich die Kamera dabei hatte, hier ein paar Bilder von der Tour.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1139238Anhang anzeigen 1139240Anhang anzeigen 1139242Anhang anzeigen 1139243Anhang anzeigen 1139244Anhang anzeigen 1139245Anhang anzeigen 1139246Anhang anzeigen 1139247Anhang anzeigen 1139248Anhang anzeigen 1139249


Sehr schick, was ist das für ein Rahmen und welche Reifenbreite fährst du?


----------



## 601 (26. Oktober 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sehr schick, was ist das für ein Rahmen und welche Reifenbreite fährst du?


Hallo, das ist der Chromat 28 Tourer von Poison. Als Reifen sind die Schwalbe Almotion in 28 x 2.15 verbaut.


----------



## Spooniak (27. Oktober 2020)

601 schrieb:


> der neue Lenker musste auf einer kleinen Runde ausprobiert werden



Und, bist du zufrieden mit dem neuen Cockpit? Überlege ja auch mein Salsa Fargo auf diesem Lenker umzubauen, habe aber Angst, dass mir Dropbar besser gefallen könnte...


----------



## 601 (28. Oktober 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Und, bist du zufrieden mit dem neuen Cockpit? Überlege ja auch mein Salsa Fargo auf diesem Lenker umzubauen, habe aber Angst, dass mir Dropbar besser gefallen könnte...



Dropbar ist natürlich nochmal was ganz anderes. Hätte ich auch schon längst mal ausprobiert, wenn nicht der ganze Umstand mit den Hebeln und Kompatibilitäten wäre.
Ich bin von dem Lenker sehr angetan. Die Winkel passen mir von der Ergonomie sehr gut. Und endlich gibt es sowas auch in einer vernünftigen Breite!
Es ist halt kein Race-Lenker, sondern er ist eher lässig zu fahren. Optisch ist der Lenker jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Aufwertung, aber Ok. Hier noch ein Bild aus der Fahrerpespektive:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (28. Oktober 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Und, bist du zufrieden mit dem neuen Cockpit? Überlege ja auch mein Salsa Fargo auf diesem Lenker umzubauen, habe aber Angst, dass mir Dropbar besser gefallen könnte...



Der Kyote geht gut am Fargo, habe ich testen können und bin dabei geblieben.  









						Ritchey Comp Kyote Bar im Test: Breiter Lenker, schmaler Taler - MTB-News.de
					

800 mm Breite, 35 mm Rise, 27,5° Backsweep, 36,95 € – der Ritchey Comp Kyote ist ein interessanter Lenker für ausgedehnte Bikepacking-Touren.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## friederjohannes (28. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Dropbar geht, dann Dropbar!





Im Ernst, alle Lenkerformen können gut sein, alle außer diesen ganz geraden Stangen, die man an die frühen MTBs geklemmt hat.


----------



## msony (29. Oktober 2020)

Unterwegs mit dem Bike Tech.







Gruss
Markus


----------



## shibby68 (31. Oktober 2020)

Brötchen holen und später Bier holen. Was ein Stress


----------



## Rommos (31. Oktober 2020)




----------



## stahlinist (2. November 2020)

Das gleiche Lastenmofa steht hoffentlich spätestens nächstes Ostern in meiner Velo-Remise
@Rommos : was waren das bitte nochmal für Kotflügel? Und vor allem: was ist das für ein Bullenfänger am Träger?


----------



## Rommos (3. November 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Das gleiche Lastenmofa steht hoffentlich spätestens nächstes Ostern in meiner Velo-Remise
> @Rommos : was waren das bitte nochmal für Kotflügel? Und vor allem: was ist das für ein Bullenfänger am Träger?


Da wünsche ich ja schon mal viel Vorfreude 👍

Schutzbleche sind von Velo Orange, die „smooth“jeweils als Set in 20“ und 27,5“. Du wirst ja ein WiFi haben, da geht ja 28/29“ hinten 👍. Ich hab mittlerweile vorne sogar das längere Schutzblech für hinten montiert...

Der “Bullenfänger“ ist inspiriert durch den Omnium Extender Bar. Der war länger nicht lieferbar, da hab ich was mit Freunden und einem Metallbauer aus Edelstahl gefertigt. Ist etwas schwerer, aber auch hübscher 😉


----------



## shibby68 (7. November 2020)




----------



## asco1 (8. November 2020)

Kleiner Sundowner heute Abend mit Käffchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (9. November 2020)

Cooler Gebäckträger am schönen Rad! Gibt's davon Detailfotos?


----------



## dasspice (10. November 2020)

Ich habe ein Giant vor der Verwertung gerettet und mit vielen gebrauchten Teilen neu aufgebaut.




Hier auf der Probefahrt am Rhein, leider ist dieser Treidelpfad keine 20 km lang.




Gruss Oliver


----------



## shibby68 (10. November 2020)




----------



## Remstalhunter (10. November 2020)

Auf der Flucht nach vorne vor...

8 Monate Homeoffice
langen Skypemeetings
Diffuse Anwendung bzw. Auslegung der Coronaregeln an der Schule meiner Kinder
Homeschooling und der Versuch parallel seinen beruflichen Verpflichtungen nachzukommen
... ab aufs Rad und los für 2 bis 3 Stunden
(Ich brauche euch nichts erzählen, ihr wisst es selber)


 






Aber es gibt auch durchaus positives:


neuer Blick auf die eigene Heimat
Zusammenhalt in der Familie
dank Homeoffice dabei sein bei der Entwicklung der Kids und erfahren, wo der Schuh manchmal drückt
Also, bleibt gesund und blickt nach vorne


----------



## shibby68 (12. November 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (15. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (2. Dezember 2020)

Paketdienst


----------



## friederjohannes (2. Dezember 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Paketdienst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1161322


Gibt es eigentlich ein Periskop für Lastenräder im Zubehörhandel?


----------



## seblubb (2. Dezember 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Periskop für Lastenräder im Zubehörhandel?


Musst dir nur genug Spacer unters Kinn basteln ☝️


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Dezember 2020)

die technik ist älter als das lastenrad...


----------



## Spooniak (2. Dezember 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Paketdienst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1161322



Habe gerade auch ein Omnium Lastenrad angeboten bekommen, aber ich müsste damit auch meine zweijährige Tochter transportieren können. Gibt es da eigentlich eine (sichere) Lösung für? 

P.S. Festbinden mit Spanngurten ist keine Option...


----------



## Rommos (2. Dezember 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Habe gerade auch ein Omnium Lastenrad angeboten bekommen, aber ich müsste damit auch meine zweijährige Tochter transportieren können. Gibt es da eigentlich eine (sichere) Lösung für?
> 
> P.S. Festbinden mit Spanngurten ist keine Option...


Gibt diese Möglichkeit mit thule Sitz  yepp maxi


----------



## Rommos (2. Dezember 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Periskop für Lastenräder im Zubehörhandel?


Geht alles, bin ja kein Wunderstumpen


----------



## friederjohannes (2. Dezember 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Geht alles, bin ja kein Wunderstumpen


Ich vertraue jetzt mal auf dich, dass das nicht durch dein Selbstbau-Lastenradperiskop gefilmt ist


----------



## nightwolf (4. Dezember 2020)

Das Xtracycle muss aufgrund der Plusbereifung aktuell fuer *alles* herhalten 🙄


----------



## asco1 (4. Dezember 2020)

Moin aus Franken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (4. Dezember 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Moin aus Franken. Anhang anzeigen 1162709


Sagt man in Franken Moin?


----------



## nightwolf (4. Dezember 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sagt man in Franken Moin?


Heggsdns wann ma a Braiss is 😝

Abba der Basdi der is hald boliglodd


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sagt man in Franken Moin?


Mach noch ein g dran, dann ists sogar ur-fränkisch. Ich sag das auch. "Servusla" klingt doch a weng gekünstelt.


----------



## asco1 (5. Dezember 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sagt man in Franken Moin?


Als Neigschmeggder derfma des.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Als Neigschmeggder derfma des.


Deis hassd haid Miggradzijonshinddagrundd


----------



## rasumichin (14. Dezember 2020)

Momentan ist es klarer Weise schon dunkel auf der Feierabend Runde. Kalt auch, dafür gibt's die Gelegenheit ein schönes Foto zu knipsen


----------



## Remstalhunter (14. Dezember 2020)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Momentan ist es klarer Weise schon dunkel auf der Feierabend Runde. Kalt auch, dafür gibt's die Gelegenheit ein schönes Foto zu knipsen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1168747


Das könnte auch mein Rad sein    😀


----------



## Deleted 482522 (17. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Badetour


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Entschleunigungsrad unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. Dezember 2020)

Leider nicht meins, aber finde dass es gut aussieht


----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2020)

ooooh grade gefunden
sehr schön hier.👍
da mache ich doch gerne mit
(neben dem MTB bin ich ja auch viel mit dem Trekkingfitnessbiergartengravelcitybike  unterwegs 
das bike:


----------



## Triturbo (19. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Rubin SL! Oder sollte ich besser sagen, Trek Crossrip


----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Schönes Rubin SL! Oder sollte ich besser sagen, Trek Crossrip



Danke.
Ja Trek/Diamant verbaut den Rahmen bei verschiedenen Modellen.
inzwischen sind gravelreifen drauf und der Einsatz wurde damit deutlich erweitert.  Fitnessrunden auf Forstwegen, pendeln und Touren. ALLES was eben mit dem Enduro/Trailbike kein Sinn macht.
Galerie: Zeeland bei Renesse


----------



## Triturbo (19. Dezember 2020)

Starke Sache, tolle Bilder! Ich find das Rad (bzw. Rahmenset) auch top, weil damit kann man alles machen. Mein Kollege ist es lange als Crossrip gefahren und auch beim Three Peaks Bike Race am Start (und im Ziel) gewesen.


----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2020)

zuvor hatten wir zum Entschleunigen Diamant-retro-Räder. war schon schöner und gemütlicher. aber die Touren wurden viel länger und zum sportlichen fitnesstraining konnte durch das rubin sl und ein Diamant elan Damenrad so ein hardtail und ein echtes gravel eingespart werden. 
ausserdem kann man in den Urlaub eh nicht alle Räder mitnehmen...da brauchen wir Allrounder....und zu gut/teuer und auffällig dürfen sie auch nicht sein wenn an Strandaufgängen, vor Biergärten oder Weinstuben geparkt wird.

Galerie: Diamant topas in Roermond Altstadt (NL)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarius-biker (19. Dezember 2020)

stuk schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ja Trek/Diamant verbaut den Rahmen bei verschiedenen Modellen.
> inzwischen sind gravelreifen drauf und der Einsatz wurde damit deutlich erweitert.  Fitnessrunden auf Forstwegen, pendeln und Touren. ALLES was eben mit dem enduro/Trailbike kein Sinn macht.
> Galerie: zeeland bei renesse
> ...


Feine Sache so ein Gravelflatbarbastard , hab unseren Koga Worldtraveller’n vor kurzem auch Gravel Reifen aufgezogen, seit dem machen die noch mehr Laune und der Einsatzbereich wurde breiter


----------



## shibby68 (25. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Rommos (1. Januar 2021)




----------



## Rommos (2. Januar 2021)

Heute etwas mehr “Gravel and Snow”


----------



## gvtsch (3. Januar 2021)

Unser erster Ausflug in 2021. Etwas nass und etwas kalt, aber im Croozer hat es nicht gestört 👍


----------



## MudGuard (3. Januar 2021)

Schöne Burgruine. Wo ist das?


----------



## gvtsch (3. Januar 2021)

MudGuard schrieb:


> Schöne Burgruine. Wo ist das?






Burg Hornberg in Neckarzimmern. Ist sogar bewirtschaftet mit einer super Aussicht auf den Neckar. Also normalerweise... Heute bzw. aktuell war es bekanntermaßen nicht bewirtschaftet... Und der Neckar war auch nicht sichtbar. Sichtweite war nicht noch 😅


----------



## MudGuard (3. Januar 2021)

Danke Dir - da bin ich im September 2018 bei meiner Neckartour unten im Tal dran vorbeigekommen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (6. Januar 2021)

Die Putzerei der Schuhe  und Wascherei der Klamotten ging mir die letzten Tage sowas auf den Kecks, dass ich wieder auf mein Warmduscherrad mit festen Schutzblechen umgestiegen bin. Auch wenn es mit dem MTB im Wald noch so schön ist...

Vorher





Nachher


----------



## gpzmandel (8. Januar 2021)

Ja ich lebe auch noch. Heute mal die Chance genutzt und nach dem Einkaufen noch schnell eine lange Runde drangehangen über den Rheindeich nach Hause. 
Waren dann schnell doch an die 30km. 





Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. Januar 2021)

Frühjahr 2020: 17 Tage Finale zum "ballern" und Sonnetanken war geplant. Doch COVID (Italien war grade wieder "offen") und ein Genuatief mit viel Regen hat uns spontan die anderen Räder einpacken lassen und es ging mit dem Womo in die entgegengesetzte Richtung:
Womo-Ostseetour: Scharbeutz...Warnemünde....Rügen....und bei besten Wetter immer schöne Tagestouren mit den Rädern gemacht.

Das RAD auf dem Ostsee"trail"




(viel) gutes getan!




Radweg




Sonnetanken gab es auch im Nord-Osten



In Rostock haben wir auch noch Italien gefunden 



und wieder bei der Strandreinigung "geholfen"



Schöner Drop (auch auf dem Tourenbike sieht man überall lines)




Landung ist noch ausbaufähig




Rügenburger zur Stärkung




Befahrbar?



Sunsetride über den Ostseeradweg




Auf dem Schiff gab es Räucherfisch und Bier




sucht jemand eine Wohnung auf Rügen?




Abreise nach einem echt schönen erholsamen (nicht MTB) Urlaub




Sorry wenn ich genervt habe, aber sitze hier im Schneeregen und musste an den Urlaub denken.....
Im Spätsommer ging es dann aber noch in die Berge mit den Trailbikes.


----------



## olektro (9. Januar 2021)

Doch noch den inneren Schweinehund überwunden heute





Wer den Lenkerendstopfen findet, darf ihn behalten


----------



## 4lefanz (9. Januar 2021)

Entspannte 70km vor dem Einkauf.






Wer kam denn auf diese Idee?


----------



## shibby68 (10. Januar 2021)

Frisch heute. Fahrt Nr 1 mit Family.... Später dann trails


----------



## ostseeracer (12. Januar 2021)




----------



## Tinkerer (12. Januar 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Frisch heute. Fahrt Nr 1 mit Family.... Später dann trails



Genau an der Stelle hab ich Samstag eine kleine Pause gemacht. Aber wenn ich da ein Foto von poste, werde ich wegen 'unangemessenes Gefährt' aus dem Forum geworfen. 😁


----------



## jalgrattad (21. Januar 2021)

Schreibtisch für's Arbeiten zuhause abgeholt.


----------



## ostseeracer (23. Januar 2021)




----------



## Balkanbiker (25. Januar 2021)

Es geht doch nichts über eine gemütliche Runde Schneepflügen auf dem Nachhauseweg:



Die Pinion P1.12 im Gepäck macht die Fahrt noch angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (31. Januar 2021)




----------



## bastiyogi (31. Januar 2021)

Mal eine Runde alt vs. neu gespielt, muss sagen der Sattel ist sehr bequem


----------



## shibby68 (4. Februar 2021)




----------



## Kunstrasen (5. Februar 2021)

20 Zoll Kinderrad habe ich auch zu bieten:


----------



## hansano (5. Februar 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Schreibtisch für's Arbeiten zuhause abgeholt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1192375


nabend, der Anhänger, ist das ein Eigenbau? Wirkt sehr spartanisch und effektiv. 👍


----------



## jalgrattad (6. Februar 2021)

hansano schrieb:


> der Anhänger, ist das ein Eigenbau?


Nein, den habe ich käuflich erworben. Das ist ein Carry Freedom Y large mit langer Deichsel (zusätzlich erworben). Mit der Deichsel gehen lange Sachen bis 2,5 m problemlos, bis ca. 3 m bei glattem, langsam befahrbaren Weg.  
Nicht sichtbar im Bild ist der Handgriff, den gibt's auch extra, und die optionale Weberkupplung.
Im Grunde ist das tatsächlich ein einfach aufgebauter Hänger, sicher leicht nachbaubar, wenn man schweißen kann und Zugang zum Material und einer Werkstatt hat. 
Aber auch so ist der einfache Aufbau von Vorteil: z.B. kann man einfach die Sperrholzplatte (mit supergriffigem Bezug, wahrscheinlich aus dem Skateboardbedarf) abbauen und durch etwas anderes ersetzen oder mit den mitgelieferten Gummiteilen Verankerungspunkte für eine Alukiste schaffen. 
Neben Möbeltransport und Fahrten/Gängen zum Baumarkt kam der Hänger in den > 10 Jahren seit Kauf auch schon in mehreren Urlauben zum Einsatz als Gepäcktransporter. Die Räder sind schnell abnehmbar, gut für die Mitnahme im Zug. 
Sehr praktisch ist übrigens, daß man den Hänger in den Baumarkt rein nehmen kann - spart das Umladen - versuch das mal mit 'nem Lastenrad  
Für Selberbauer gibt's bei Carry Freedom eine Anleitung, die mit einfach beschaffbaren Materialien und ohne Schweißen auskommt, den Bamboo Trailer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (6. Februar 2021)

Weil Galerie: Baumarkteinkauf mit CF Y large
(Handdeichsel sichtbar, Ortliebtasche dient der Last-Balance)


----------



## Chr._J. (9. Februar 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> CF Y large


Die haben ja wohl die schlechteste Seite des Internets!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Februar 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Weil Galerie: Baumarkteinkauf mit CF Y large
> (Handdeichsel sichtbar, Ortliebtasche dient der Last-Balance)
> Anhang anzeigen 1201994



Schönes Rad, was ist das für eins? 26"?


----------



## jalgrattad (10. Februar 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, was ist das für eins? 26"?


Danke, ja ist ein 26er. Rahmen Fort M1 Disc, Standard-Grün, eigener Aufbau als Alltagsrad mit 2x9. 
Hat aktuell (siehe weiter oben) Edelstahlschutzbleche und einen On-One OG bar, der Fleegle war nur kurz dran, der taugt mir nicht.


----------



## asco1 (10. Februar 2021)

Spass im Schnee bei -9°C. 🙈


----------



## easy_rider (11. Februar 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Weil Galerie: Baumarkteinkauf mit CF Y large
> (Handdeichsel sichtbar, Ortliebtasche dient der Last-Balance)
> Anhang anzeigen 1201994


Starker Anhänger! Auch die Bambus selbstbauanleitung gefällt mir sehr.

 Das ist doch der Eingang von Possling in Neukölln oder?


----------



## Spezi66 (11. Februar 2021)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Anhänger



DAS ist ein Anhänger


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. Februar 2021)

Holz für's Tinyhouse geholt?


----------



## Spezi66 (11. Februar 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Mauritz finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## jalgrattad (11. Februar 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Anhänger


... den ich nicht durch's Treppenhaus ins 4. OG tragen möchte 

Die Verstaubarkeit in einer Stadtwohnung sieht auch arg begrenzt aus 😕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (11. Februar 2021)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Eingang von Possling in Neukölln oder?


Exakt.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Anhänger
> Anhang anzeigen 1205259
> Anhang anzeigen 1205260


"Fahrzeug schwenkt aus"


----------



## sjohannes (11. Februar 2021)

Wer im Winter ein sauberes Fahrrad hat, ist mir suspekt


----------



## stahlinist (11. Februar 2021)

Zwei Fahrerlager eben: die verdreckten vs. die suspekten


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2021)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Wer im Winter ein sauberes Fahrrad hat, ist mir suspekt Anhang anzeigen 1205351
> Anhang anzeigen 1205353
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1205354



Und das zählt als dreckig?


----------



## msony (11. Februar 2021)

Mein Bike Tech im Schnee..














Gruss aus dem Pott.
Markus


----------



## asco1 (14. Februar 2021)

Gechillter, sonnig-kalter Sonntagnachmittag in Franken im Februar 2021


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Februar 2021)

eigtl wollt ich nur ein bisschen gemütlich die Werra langrollen





bin dann aber doch abgebogen





hat sich gelohnt

















schönes Wochenende allerseits


----------



## ostseeracer (21. Februar 2021)

Brötchen holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (21. Februar 2021)

Gestern 43km mit dem "Chwanzus Longus" unterwegs


----------



## dominik_bsl (21. Februar 2021)

Abartig erigierter Vorbau. Der Name ist Programm 😁


----------



## asco1 (22. Februar 2021)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Abartig erigierter Vorbau. Der Name ist Programm 😁


Aber sowas von! 🙈😂


----------



## asco1 (22. Februar 2021)

Ich liebe dieses Rad. Wocheneinkauf erledigt. Prost meine Damen und Herren.


----------



## MLOutlaw (22. Februar 2021)

auf der Mittagsrunde


----------



## ArSt (22. Februar 2021)

Bei mir verschwindet der Schnee seit vorgestern recht schnell, im Tal ist keiner mehr:




Weiter oben wird's aber noch a bisserle dauern bis er weg ist:



Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olektro (24. Februar 2021)

Heute nochmal das schöne Wetter genutzt und das 700C-Dreamteam ausgeführt


----------



## Bener (25. Februar 2021)

@ArSt Ich find dein Pacer ja schon immer geil!  Muss höllisch aufpassen, dass ich mir (wegen Dir) nicht ausversehen auch einen kaufe.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> Muss höllisch aufpassen, dass ich mir (wegen Dir) nicht ausversehen auch einen kaufe.


Die meist stark überteuerten Preise müssten dich doch dabei ganz gut unterstützen.


----------



## ArSt (25. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die meist stark überteuerten Preise müssten dich doch dabei ganz gut unterstützen.


Vielleicht hat er ja mal Glück: Ich hab' in den letzten Jahren bei mir im Dorf schon zweimal ein Kuwahara aus dem Straßengraben gerettet. Normal landen die bei uns recht schnell im Schrott. Das letzte Kuwa war sogar ein HiPacer:


----------



## navidoppel (25. Februar 2021)

Heute war ich mal wieder mit meinen ältesten Pferd im Stall unterwegs. Zumindest das, was sich am längsten in meinem Eigentum befindet. Hat mir 1995 meine damalige Freundin (Anmerkung;: meine jetzige Frau  ) zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Original sind nur noch Rahmen, Gabel und Antriebswelle (die alten Schätzchen sind unverwüstbar).


----------



## Angemalt (28. Februar 2021)

Ohne Ladung...is ja schließlich Sonntag...mal gemütlich am Main entlang


----------



## Steff2250 (28. Februar 2021)

..... halb City Bike..... halb Lasten Bike ...... halb Trekking Bike ....

...... oder  ?


----------



## shibby68 (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## Kunstrasen (2. März 2021)

doppelt hält besser:


----------



## Triturbo (4. März 2021)

Schon wieder ein paar Wochen alt, das Foto aber dank 2,8er Reifen vorn ging erstaunlich viel mit dem Packster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (5. März 2021)

neues spielzeug


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2021)

Testfahrt mit dem Jones-H-Bar SG2,5


----------



## asco1 (6. März 2021)

Werkstattumzug part1


----------



## Steff2250 (6. März 2021)

Coole Sache Asco ,
dafür hab ich die Woche meine Ausstattung komplettiert 





 Einkaufs- und Picknick Korb ist endlich angekommen.......


----------



## stahlinist (6. März 2021)

@Steff2250: wirklich schick, Dein Schildvulkan
Was aber ist mit dem Anschlag und dem dog-collar für den Bremszug hinten passiert


----------



## Steff2250 (7. März 2021)

Moin, Danke,
Du meinst dieses Kunststoff Ding wo der Zug um die Stütze geleitet wird ?
Das Ding war durch, die ganze Anordnung mit dem Bremszug Gegenhalter vorn 
am Rahmen hat mir eh nicht zu gesagt ..... 

 Hab mich halt entschieden die Hülle durchgehen zu lassen, auch nicht ganz glücklich.
Die Hülsen die den Hanger halten hat mein Bruder gedreht... wobei die eine so Abgesetzt ist,
das der Gegenhalter sich nicht verschieben kann oder klappert.


( Ja mein Bruder hat billig Stahl genommen .... Rost.....  )
Dafür hat er bei den Hülsen für den Frontrack Alu genommen 

 Der Schnellspanner ist eigentlich für hinten gedacht.......


----------



## Dr_Ink (7. März 2021)

.


----------



## olev (7. März 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Testfahrt mit dem Jones-H-Bar SG2,5


Die Kirche kenn ich doch.

Brüttä!


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2021)

olev schrieb:


> Die Kirche kenn ich doch.
> 
> Brüttä!


 💯

gleich daneben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (7. März 2021)




----------



## Kunstrasen (8. März 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Fährst du das Bullitt einfach 😱 oder mit Nabenschaltung?
> 
> Edit: okay, hab gerade den Schalthebel endeckt. 😅
> Alfine 11fach? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie lange die das mitmacht.


Ja, 11´er Alfine. Fahre eine 11´er seit 7 Jahren problemlos im Tourenrad. Lasti ist natürlich was anderes. Bis jetzt aber einwandfrei. Wenn sie die Hufe hochreist, melde ich mich..


----------



## BigJohn (8. März 2021)

asco1 schrieb:


> Werkstattumzug part1
> Anhang anzeigen 1221966Anhang anzeigen 1221967


Ziehst du den ganzen Schuppen um?


----------



## asco1 (8. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ziehst du den ganzen Schuppen um?


Tendenziell ja, habe aber noch keinen adequaten Ersatz gefunden. Also erstmal nur das Nötigste.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. März 2021)

Neues BEIK Repariert
Flaschenhalter durch grüne ersetzt
Lichtanlage installiert RFR 80 lux
Gepäckträger montiert
Rücklicht an Gepäckträger montiert
Aktueller Status.. (nich auf die fotos)
Teste gerade den längeren Vorbau und habe den Lenker durch einen Richtey WSC Oversize ersetzet
Nabenspiel am hinterrad eingestellt
Schutzblechis montieret
Klingel in weiß montieret
Vorderrad durch eines mit NabenDYnamo DH3n 72 ersetzet


Finde das grün passt supi zu die weiß von die Rame


----------



## pefro (10. März 2021)

Mir würde das Bike ja gar nicht mal so gut gefallen - aber die grünen Flaschenhalter reißen es natürlich raus! 👍👍👍😁😁😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. März 2021)

pefro schrieb:


> Mir würde das Bike ja gar nicht mal so gut gefallen - aber die grünen Flaschenhalter reißen es natürlich raus! 👍👍👍😁😁😁


Aber auch nur weil ich keine tasche von vaude habe und vielleicht kein hipster bin, heißt das noch lange nicht daß du mich deswegen kritisieren müßtest..

Weiß nicht was dein genaues Problem mit meiner genial grünen  Farbwahl ist....
Bis jetzt hat es eigentlich jedem gefallen..


----------



## pefro (10. März 2021)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil ich keine tasche von vaude habe und vielleicht kein hipster bin, heißt das noch lange nicht daß du mich deswegen kritisieren müßtest..
> 
> Weiß nicht was dein genaues Problem mit meiner genial grünen  Farbwahl ist....
> Bis jetzt hat es eigentlich jedem gefallen..



Das war doch keine Kritik, sondern nur ein kleines Späßchen. Kein Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen 😉


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. März 2021)

pefro schrieb:


> Das war doch keine Kritik, sondern nur ein kleines Späßchen. Kein Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen 😉


Was wäre, falls ich doch nah am Wasser gebaut wäre..


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. März 2021)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Was wäre, falls ich doch nah am Wasser gebaut wäre..


Dann brauchst du gute Gummistiefel.

mtb-news ist ja eher das harte Pflaster, das Neukölln der Foren sozusagen.


----------



## seblubb (10. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> mtb-news ist ja eher das harte Pflaster, das Neukölln der Foren sozusagen.


pff. Hier wird direkt zugestochen und nicht erst nach dem Portemonnaie gefragt


----------



## shibby68 (11. März 2021)




----------



## 4lefanz (12. März 2021)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Neues BEIK Repariert
> Finde das grün passt supi zu die weiß von die Rame


Dann mach am Lenker bitte Endkappen drauf, sonst ist das Rad evtl. irgendwann rot.
mtb impale bar leg - Bing images


----------



## IkilledKenny (12. März 2021)

Einkaufen gewesen 😅


----------



## Chr._J. (12. März 2021)

Alles ohne Taschen am Lowrider gilt als "kleiner Zwischeneinkauf"


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (13. März 2021)

Cube Hyde - mit Panaracer Gravelkings - nutze das Rad für Radreisen mit den Kids (wobei ja schon eine 2h Tour eine Radreise ist, wenn man bedenkt, was da alles so mit ‚muss‘).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr._J. (13. März 2021)

Das Farbkonzept ist der Hammer!


----------



## nollak (18. März 2021)

Allerdings. Diese Grüntöne mit Börpel sind immer geil!

Welche Flaschenhalter hast du da für die Kleen Kanteen verbaut?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. März 2021)

Chr._J. schrieb:


> Das Farbkonzept ist der Hammer!


Sübald eene Frü postit, käme nü positife Kommintare..
Auf einmal wird von einen Hammermäßigen Farbkonzept gesprochen 

Hab nun eine weiße Gabel montiert..
Brauch das so hoch, weil ich so riesengroß bin.
Bin so groß wie ein BAUM.. Holzi Holzi Holz holz holz
Das Holz gehört alles mir !!!!! Mir Alleine..

Bin ein Mann wie ein Baum..


----------



## goodie (18. März 2021)

Na dann dürfte dich doch die Kommentare auf der vorigen Seite nicht umhauen...


----------



## ostseeracer (19. März 2021)




----------



## jowe01 (21. März 2021)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Am großen Loch:Anhang anzeigen 1011730


Ist das ein Path oder ein Lane? Schönes Rad


----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2021)




----------



## Angemalt (21. März 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Lass die beiden doch mal allein im Wald was dabei rauskommt;-)


----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2021)

Kann ich dir sagen. Akuter Garagenplatz Mangel ..... Fürchte die Karre kann aber auch Zellteilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (21. März 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Na dann dürfte dich doch die Kommentare auf der vorigen Seite nicht umhauen...


Doch!


----------



## olev (26. März 2021)

Schwertransport (Hund und Skitouren Ausrüstung).




Normalerweise binde ich die Ski ja ans Oberrohr und mach ich die 500hm Anfahrt ohne Motor, aber mit Anhänger und Hund ist die Unterstützung schon willkommen.


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2021)




----------



## asco1 (29. März 2021)

Wieder Sonntag, wieder ein paar Sachen aus der alten Werkstatt geholt.


----------



## stuk (30. März 2021)

ostseeracer schrieb:


>



hui da wir ich doch auch schon unterwegs


----------



## ostseeracer (30. März 2021)

stuk schrieb:


> hui da wir ich doch auch schon unterwegs


Das ist auch eine schöne Gegend hier😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (30. März 2021)

Feinstes Pendelwetter


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (31. März 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (2. April 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (3. April 2021)

Wollte nur ganz locker 'n büschn rumdaddeln und neue Routen abchecken - letztendlich wurde es wieder Höhenmeterfresserei und Gegenwindgebuckel
Belohnung gab's aber durch Neuentdeckung vorzüglicher Strecken und ansprechender Aussichten


----------



## Steff2250 (3. April 2021)

Sonne scheint, raus in die niedersächsische Prärie....









 Für s Picknick war der Wind heut einfach zu kalt  also hab ich mich entschlossen
eine der beiden heut zum Abendbrot zu köpfen...... Prost

 
Schöne Tage euch


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. April 2021)

Kleine Trassentour in Wuppertal mit dem geliebten Bullitt...🥰












LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## stuk (9. April 2021)

Ostern 2021.....Womotour zu den holländischen Nachbarn......endlich mal wieder unterwegs!!!!
(war aus NRW mit neg. Test zu diesem Zeitpunkt legal und das Wetter hat, trotz 4-8Grad und Wind auch gut mitgespielt). Es war extrem wenig los, keine Bewirtungen, überall Hygienekonzepte und mit einem autarkfunktionierendem Wohnmobil eh sicher. 





Radweg am Brouwersdam





Radweg durch die Dühnen mit Blick auf die Seehundbank bei Ebbe






mehr Meer





immer noch Ebbe am Rückweg





Bier to Go (aus aktuellem Anlass leider keine Gläser und Sitzgelegenheit)






Take away Abendessen vorm Womo







Nordseeküstenradweg (links ist das Meer immer wieder zu sehen) Das Punktesystem ist für Radtouren dort übrigens ideal. Auf die aufgestellten Karten schauen wo man hinmöchte, einfach die passende Zahlen merken und den Ausschilderungen folgen.






zu Fuß war es auch schön






tot ziens (hoffentlich bald und "normaler")


----------



## goodie (9. April 2021)

stuk schrieb:


> Ostern 2021.....Womotour zu den holländischen Nachbarn......endlich mal wieder unterwegs!!!!
> (war aus NRW mit neg. Test zu diesem Zeitpunkt legal und das Wetter hat, trotz 4-8Grad und Wind auch gut mitgespielt). Es war extrem wenig los, keine Bewirtungen, überall Hygienekonzepte und mit einem autarkfunktionierendem Wohnmobil eh sicher.


Trotzdem weiss ich nicht ob das derzeit sein muss. Ich verstehe ja das die Leute raus in die Natur wollen. Was bringt so ein Negativtest  - überhaupt nichts, man könnte trotzdem schon erkrankt sein. Kontakte gibt es immer, auch wenn es nur im Supermarkt ist. Habe Ärzte und Pfleger in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis. Überall wird von Urlaub gesprochen. Die wissen schon gar nicht mehr was das ist. Einer der Pfleger die ich kenne, ist inzwischen wahrscheinlich durch seine Arbeit erkrankt und verstorben.

Nichts für ungut, aber du bist halt sehr viel unterwegs. Wenn die 10 Kilometer Beschränkung in Verbindung mit nur einer Stunde am Tag kommt und dann ist das Geschrei wieder gross.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## DerHackbart (9. April 2021)

stuk schrieb:


> Ostern 2021.....Womotour zu den holländischen Nachbarn......endlich mal wieder unterwegs!!!!
> (war aus NRW mit neg. Test zu diesem Zeitpunkt legal und das Wetter hat, trotz 4-8Grad und Wind auch gut mitgespielt). Es war extrem wenig los, keine Bewirtungen, überall Hygienekonzepte und mit einem autarkfunktionierendem Wohnmobil eh sicher.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich halte es zwar eher wie @goodie , bin aber trotzdem neidisch.
Zeeland ist einfach ne schöne Ecke. 

Wir haben das für Anfang September geplant, sofern es die Infektionslage zulässt.


----------



## stuk (9. April 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Trotzdem weiss ich nicht ob das derzeit sein muss. Ich verstehe ja das die Leute raus in die Natur wollen. Was bringt so ein Negativtest  - überhaupt nichts, man könnte trotzdem schon erkrankt sein. Kontakte gibt es immer, auch wenn es nur im Supermarkt ist. Habe Ärzte und Pfleger in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis. Überall wird von Urlaub gesprochen. Die wissen schon gar nicht mehr was das ist. Einer der Pfleger die ich kenne, ist inzwischen wahrscheinlich durch seine Arbeit erkrankt und verstorben.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber du bist halt sehr viel unterwegs. Wenn die 10 Kilometer Beschränkung in Verbindung mit nur einer Stunde am Tag kommt und dann ist das Geschrei wieder gross.
> 
> Gruss Thomas



verstehe und sehe das selbst kritisch.
Diese Diskussion möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht führen und gehört hier auch nicht unbedingt hin..... aber Zuhause im Ballungszentrum, in überfüllten Supermärkten, auf vollen Ruhr- und Rheinpromenaden oder Bahntrassenradwege ist es bestimmt gefährlicherer als an leeren Stränden und im eigenen Mobil. Wir hatten die vier Tage dort deutlich weniger Kontakte als gestern beim Einkaufen und morgen beim Bäcker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (9. April 2021)

Sorry, will auch nicht diskutieren. Aber was ist an dem Appell der Regierung und jeglicher Experten falsch zu verstehen. Bitte zuhause Bleiben !!! Wobei das ja nicht bedeutet das man nicht raus darf. Wir haben hier doch noch Glück. In anderen Ländern gab oder gibt es einen viel härteren Lockdown. Da wirst du auf der Strasse angesprochen was du gerade machst (so in Österreich z.B. einem Freund passiert - das gleiche war in Spanien so). Da ist dann jedes Familienmitglied gefühlt 10 mal am Tag mit dem Hund raus.  Also nix mit langen Fahrradtouren, langen Spaziergängen und rumlungern am Wasser. Meines Wissens hatte Argentinien einen sehr harten Lockdown (mit Spanien vergleichbar) der ging mindenstens bis Oktober. Und in Deutschland wird gejammert. Ich gönne jedem seine Freizeitaktivitäten, kein Thema. Was ich vorher meinte war, es ist ja nicht so, das du jetzt seit Jahren nicht mehr ins Ausland durftest. Die Pandemie geht jetzt ein gutes Jahr. Wenn das mit dem Impfen mal endlich klappt (ok jetzt sind die Hausärzte dabei und schwupp die höchste Impfquote an einem Tag) und die Menschen mal einigermassen zusammenhalten, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das es ab Sommer deutlich besser ist. Warum sollte man Reisen ins Ausland vermeiden? Gerade um irgendwelche Mutationen des Corana Virus nicht noch stärker ins Land zu bekommen.

Das geilste was ich letztens im Fernsehen gesehen hatte, war ein älterer Herr auf dem Flughafen (vor Ostern). Der hat sich doch tatsächlich beschwert, das die Gültigkeit seines Corona Tests um 8.00 Uhr ausgelaufen ist und es mittlerweile schon 10 Uhr war. Also nix mit fliegen. Wobei das eh total lächerlich
ist, einen Test zu erlauben der 72 Stunden alt ist. In der Zeit hätte man sich schon zigmal anstecken könen.

Lasst uns das ganze gut überstehen. Es gibt wichtigers als Urlaub. Nur mal an die Leute denken die gerade durch Corona ihren Job verloren haben. Ist mir auch gerade passiert - wollte aber eh weg, Chef war ein übler Choleriker.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## singletrailer67 (9. April 2021)

Ich finde das ganz schwierig und kann beide Positionen nachvollziehen. Wird Zeit dass der Wahnsinn unter Kontrolle kommt...

Nebenbei...das Abendessen war aber von Perry's ...oder?


----------



## goodie (9. April 2021)

Ich kann ihn ja auch verstehen, das ist nicht das Thema. Nur wollen wir doch alle das es irgendwann mal endet. Und das geht halt nur zusammen.

Ich verstehe ja Leute, die in einem Plattenbau oder sonstigem wohnen und keinen Balkon, keine Terasse oder sonstige Grünflächen haben. Aber meist sind  es doch diejenigen die ständig in den Urlaub fahren 
die schon ein Häuschen mit Garten oder ähnlichem haben. Ich denke das die meisten Coronabedingt finanziell gelitten haben. Schaut euch doch nur mal die Friseure, Gastronomie, Künstler usw. an.


Jetzt aber zur Gallerie zurück. Sind trotzdem sehr schöne Aufnahmen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## stuk (9. April 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Nebenbei...das Abendessen war aber von Perry's ...oder?



nein...spontane Aktion beim Grillwagen auf dem Camping. Wollten eigentlich selbst grillen aber der Geruch hat uns so provoziert das wir unsere Würstchen erst einen Tag später gemacht haben.


----------



## goodie (9. April 2021)

stuk schrieb:


> nein...sponatane Aktion beim Grillwagen auf dem Camping. Wollten eigentlich selbst grillen aber der Geruch hat uns so provoziert das wir unsere Würstchen erst einen Tag später gemacht haben.



Wollte dich auch nicht dumm anmachen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## F4B1 (9. April 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Sorry, will auch nicht diskutieren. Aber was ist an dem Appell der Regierung und jeglicher Experten falsch zu verstehen. Bitte zuhause Bleiben !!!


Ich rege mich ja selber sehr über viele Menschen auf, aber eben nicht über diejenigen, die mit möglichst wenig Kontakt zu anderen unterwegs sind. 
In meiner Heimat gibt es Orte, an denen ich aktuell nicht einmal mehr vorbeifahre:
Da wird, überwiegend ohne Maske trotz Maskenpflicht, mit 20-30 Leuten aufeinander gehockt um noch zu meckern, wenn sich die Polizei zur Kontrolle nähert (Maske wird natürlich auch dann nicht aufgesetzt).

Das sind eben die privaten Zusammenkünfte, da und  in großen Büros, in Schulen und KiTas ohne Konzept liegt das Problem. Bin nach einem Jahr Pandemie soweit, dass ich meinen KiTa Job gekündigt habe und mir was neues suche. Und wenn ich mir den Stellenmarkt anschaue, bin ich da nicht der einzige. 
Das Thema Eigenverantwortung kann man in Krisenzeiten vergessen. Das haut schon wegen der Psyche nicht hin. Bei der Mehrheit ja, aber die Minderheit ist halt zu groß.


----------



## ostseeracer (11. April 2021)




----------



## Deleted 289649 (11. April 2021)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ich rege mich ja selber sehr über viele Menschen auf, aber eben nicht über diejenigen, die mit möglichst wenig Kontakt zu anderen unterwegs sind.
> In meiner Heimat gibt es Orte, an denen ich aktuell nicht einmal mehr vorbeifahre:
> Da wird, überwiegend ohne Maske trotz Maskenpflicht, mit 20-30 Leuten aufeinander gehockt um noch zu meckern, wenn sich die Polizei zur Kontrolle nähert (Maske wird natürlich auch dann nicht aufgesetzt).
> 
> ...


Mich stören mehr die Leute,welche mit Maske trotz roter Ampel die Straßen überqueren.


----------



## gvtsch (11. April 2021)

Ich war eben mit der Kleinen einen kleinen Hefezopf-Snack und Kuchen für nachmittags holen 👍








So darf ruhig jeder Sonntagmorgen verlaufen 😀

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (11. April 2021)

Schöne 2h Mittagsrunde mit ca. 30km und nur 3 davon auf  Asphalt.
Zuhause festgestellt, das hinten vom Mantel die Laufrichtung nicht stimmt...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (11. April 2021)

Eins versteh ich nicht, bei uns dagegen war es heute die ganze zeit am Regnen..


----------



## Angemalt (11. April 2021)

beikruizer schrieb:


> Eins versteh ich nicht, bei uns dagegen war es heute die ganze zeit am Regnen..


Heute komplett trocken, die letzten Tage immer mal etwas Regen...wird langsam.


----------



## DerHackbart (11. April 2021)

Kindertransport Mal anders... 

Wurde natürlich nur geschoben.😃


----------



## seblubb (12. April 2021)

PETA ist informiert


----------



## jalgrattad (12. April 2021)

Gefährlich ist selbst das Schieben mit dem runterhängenden Gurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (12. April 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Gefährlich ist selbst das Schieben mit dem runterhängenden Gurt


Schon klar, es waren nur 20 Meter und eher fürs lustige Foto.


----------



## Balkanbiker (12. April 2021)

_"Wird's besser? Wird's schlimmer?"
fragt man alljährlich.
Seien wir ehrlich:
Leben ist immer
lebensgefährlich._

Erich Kästner (1899-1974), dt. Schriftsteller


----------



## jalgrattad (12. April 2021)

Wer schon mal so einen Gurt mit Haken aus dem Rad friemeln durfte, der achtet zukünftig auf solche Details 🥴


----------



## BigJohn (12. April 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Wer schon mal so einen Gurt mit Haken aus dem Rad friemeln durfte, der achtet zukünftig auf solche Details 🥴


Immer noch besser als ein im Vorderrad vergessenes Spiralschloss beim schwungvollen Losfahren 😆


----------



## Deleted 289649 (12. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als ein im Vorderrad vergessenes Spiralschloss beim schwungvollen Losfahren 😆


Oder mit einem Holz ersma die fläche zum sitzen ausgleichen


----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2021)




----------



## olev (15. April 2021)

Ich wollte ja nur schnell das Wichtigste einkaufen, doch dann kam eine Nachricht meiner Frau und nachher sah mein Velo so aus:




Ok, da ginge noch mehr. Interessant ist immerhin, dass die Tasche nicht fixiert ist, sondern alleine vom Gewicht stabilisiert wird. Sie blieb bis zu Hause oben.


----------



## stahlinist (15. April 2021)

Da können sich die hippen Bike-Packing-Ausrüster wirklich einmal was von den Albrechts abschauen


----------



## jalgrattad (15. April 2021)

Wie, keine Schnur, Gurt o.ä. in der Rahmentasche?


----------



## shibby68 (16. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (17. April 2021)

Nachdem mein Faltrad-Experiment nicht lange gehalten hat, weil es mir beim Treten zu mühsam war und die Nabenschaltung auch nicht das war, womit ich gut zurechtkomme, habe ich ein Stadtrad nach meiner Vorstellung adaptiert.

Eh nichts Ausgefallenes, aber das Ergebnis taugt mir und ist vielleicht in Details etwas eigen... (da ich vom MTB komme und da ein paar Dinge nicht lassen kann   )

Kona Dew plus in L und braun (mit 3min19sec
Mittelständer statt dem serienmäßigen Trumm am Hinterbau)
Shutter Precision Dynamo
Busch und Müller Lichtanlage (das Kabel für das hintere Licht hab ich statt des Schaltzugs für einen optionalen Umwerfer innenliegend im Rahmen geführt)
SKS Bluemels Schutzbleche
Newmen Vorbau 40mm 6°
Conti Race King 2,0
Gepäckträger Racktime ECO 2.0 Tour
Ortlieb Sport-Roller Free - QL2.1 Fahrradtaschen in lagoon-black
Crane Bell Co Ltd. Suzu Fahrradklingel in Copper


----------



## jalgrattad (17. April 2021)

Bei mir war mal wieder #carryshitolympics angesagt: Ausflug zu Onkel Ingvars Möbelbutike.


----------



## ostseeracer (18. April 2021)




----------



## Chr._J. (18. April 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Bei mir war mal wieder #carryshitolympics angesagt: Ausflug zu Onkel Ingvars Möbelbutike.
> Anhang anzeigen 1252710


Welcher Hänger verbirgt sich denn da unter den Kisten?


----------



## jalgrattad (18. April 2021)

Chr._J. schrieb:


> Welcher Hänger verbirgt sich denn da unter den Kisten?


Das ist ein Carry Freedom Y large (20"-Räder), seit 2010 im Einsatz. Mit Handdeichsel.


----------



## Chr._J. (19. April 2021)

Danke!
Der ist auch einer der Anhänger auf meiner Liste. Aber der Kauf muss noch etwas warten - ich habe in den letzten Monaten genug geld für Fahrradteile ausgegeben.


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. April 2021)

Solange es die „Möhre“ noch gibt, schnell paar Fotos reinstellen.


----------



## goodie (20. April 2021)

Warum kommt das schöne Patria weg?


----------



## pefro (20. April 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Warum kommt das schöne Patria weg?



Ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu gefährlich geworden das Ding. Es wurde schon dem zweiten arglosen Dackel mit den vorderen Schutzblech Streben die Augen ausgestochen... 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (20. April 2021)

Und es fährt und fährt und fährt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. April 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Warum kommt das schöne Patria weg?


29" am MTB und 26" am Reise-/ Tourenrad passt mir irgendwie nicht mehr zusammen, auch wenn mich das Patria schon an den Atlantik gebracht hat. Ich mag große Schlappen.
Außerdem fährt meine Frau jetzt auch 29" im Alltag (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29-zoll-fuer-ein-halleluja-aufbauthread-in-stahl.933877/), da will ich nicht mit dem Kinderrad unterwegs sein...



pefro schrieb:


> vorderen Schutzblech Streben


Schrittweiser Rückbau für den Verkauf, vorher waren kürzere Streben am Lowrider montiert...aber ja, das piekst...


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Solange es die „Möhre“ noch gibt, schnell paar Fotos reinstellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1254575Anhang anzeigen 1254577


Die blaue Rohloff ist geil. Sieht man echt selten. 

/EDIT: Oder war das die Madline-Rohloff? 🤔


----------



## goodie (20. April 2021)

Manche wären froh, sie hätten so eine Möhre...


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder war das die Madline-Rohloff?


👏 
Um die ist es mir tatsächlich auch schade. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich noch eine Rohloff ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme brauchen werde.


goodie schrieb:


> Manche wären froh, sie hätten so eine Möhre...


Möhre weil orange...nicht weil schlecht. Aber ich bin Vielfahrer und da ist Geld für das eine Alltagsrad tatsächlich zweitrangig für mich. Es muss a) gut funktionieren und b) gut aussehen. Jetzt kommt das lang erträumte Titan ins Haus...wenn alles glatt geht ist der Rahmen diese Woche da.

So oder so ist es eh viel billiger als jedes Auto...


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (20. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Außerdem fährt meine Frau jetzt auch 29" im Alltag (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29-zoll-fuer-ein-halleluja-aufbauthread-in-stahl.933877/), da will ich nicht mit dem Kinderrad unterwegs sein...


Also Egoprobleme 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olektro (22. April 2021)

Kleine Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Balkanbiker (23. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> wenn alles glatt geht ist der Rahmen diese Woche da.


Ist es.


----------



## ostseeracer (27. April 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (27. April 2021)

Schon wieder total gestresst


----------



## Triturbo (28. April 2021)

Immer noch big in love mit dem kleinen Cargo.


----------



## shibby68 (28. April 2021)

Find Cargo einfach nur blöd 😂


----------



## shibby68 (28. April 2021)




----------



## sigma7 (1. Mai 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Aber ich bin Vielfahrer und da ist Geld für das eine Alltagsrad tatsächlich zweitrangig für mich. Es muss a) gut funktionieren und b) gut aussehen.


+1


----------



## roubi+ (6. Mai 2021)

Hier mal mein Pendelpanzer auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Schon klasse wieviel entspannter man auf der Arbeit und danach zu Hause angekommt wenn man mit dem Rad fährt.
Das bike habe ich 2013 als Komplettrad gekauft und immer mal wieder Teile, wegen Defekt oder Vorlieben getauscht. 
Gestern dann festgestellt, dass von dem original bike nur noch Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Umwerfer und Bremsscheiben übrig sind... 😅


----------



## madhias23 (6. Mai 2021)

Rad der Frau: 









Was wäre ein günstiges leichtes 26" vorderes Dynamo Laufrad? Dieses (ein Shimano / Mavic DH-3D32 | XM 319 36 Loch Ding) wiegt ca. soviel wie der gesamte Rest des Rades. Gefühlt natürlich nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madhias23 (6. Mai 2021)

olektro schrieb:


> Kleine Feierabendrunde...



Schöne Fotos!


----------



## olev (7. Mai 2021)

roubi+ schrieb:


> Gestern dann festgestellt, dass von dem original bike nur noch Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Umwerfer und Bremsscheiben übrig sind... 😅



Ich habe ein 23-jähriges Rad für alles, bei dem nichts mehr vom Originalrad übrig ist. Zuerst hab ich sukzessive alle Anbauteile getauscht, dann irgendwann den Rahmen und jetzt bin ich wieder bei den Anbauteilen, bis dann wieder der Rahmen an der Reihe ist. Da stellt sich die philosophische Frage: Ist es noch dasselbe Rad, oder ist es ein anderes? Und wann kippt es?
so ist es gestartet





und jetzt sieht es etwa so aus




...wobei: Bremsschaltgriffe, Lenker, Pedalen, Sattel und Schutzbleche hab ich in der Zwischenzeit auch schon wieder gewechselt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Mai 2021)

olev schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 23-jähriges Rad für alles, bei dem nichts mehr vom Originalrad übrig ist. Zuerst hab ich sukzessive alle Anbauteile getauscht, dann irgendwann den Rahmen und jetzt bin ich wieder bei den Anbauteilen, bis dann wieder der Rahmen an der Reihe ist. Da stellt sich die philosophische Frage: Ist es noch dasselbe Rad, oder ist es ein anderes?


Wie sagte schon der alte... Dingens:


			
				Kettenklit schrieb:
			
		

> Man steigt nicht zwanzig Jahre auf dasselbe Bike. ☝️


----------



## Kittie (9. Mai 2021)

Sooo...

Weil ich ja jetzt auch zu den Lastenrad Jüngern gehöre, kommt hier mein Senf zur Wurst 
Heute mit dem Omnium Cargo WiFi ne kleine 70km Rund mit reichlich Höhenmetern gerollt. Die Radwege waren ordentlich voll .... quasi nur Gravel und Ebikes. Ganz furchtbar 
Es lässt sich sagen, dass das Omnium doch etwas träge und schwer ist, für meine übliche Runde. So fertig war ich am Ende noch nie. Mit Krämpfen und allem was so dazu gehört. 
Mal sehen, ob und wann und wie ich es für so lange Ausfahrten nochmal rannehme. War trotzdem Geil 













Gegend: Schwäbisch Hall - Waldenburg - Braunsbach - Schwäbisch Hall


----------



## shibby68 (12. Mai 2021)




----------



## madhias23 (12. Mai 2021)

Kittie schrieb:


> Es lässt sich sagen, dass das Omnium doch etwas träge und schwer ist, für meine übliche Runde. So fertig war ich am Ende noch nie. Mit Krämpfen und allem was so dazu gehört.



Also ich fahre mit meinem Surly Big Dummy sehr viel, sicherlich 3-4x die Woche meine 'normale' Pendelroute, und am Anfang war es auch so, und auch jetzt wenn ich mal 1-2 Wochen nicht viel fahre und mit dem Renner unterwegs bin, gehts wieder so los, das man echt den Unterschied merkt.  

Aber: bei längeren Ausfahrten mit meiner Frau hält sich das dann gut die Waage, wir sind gleich erledigt dann, sie mit ihrem leichten Rad, ich mit dem Lastenrad


----------



## seblubb (12. Mai 2021)

Ich frage mich stets wieso man längere Touren mit dem Cargo fährt


Ich würd's aber genauso machen


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich frage mich stets wieso man längere Touren mit dem Cargo fährt
> 
> 
> Ich würd's aber genauso machen


Der Fahrradpendler versucht eben, die Erledigungen auf dem Weg zu machen. Dabei ist es viel besser, das Lastenrad an den Weg anzupassen, als den Weg ans Lastenrad.


----------



## Angemalt (12. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich frage mich stets wieso man längere Touren mit dem Cargo fährt
> 
> 
> Ich würd's aber genauso machen


So ähnlich frag ich mich immer, wenn ich ne Tour mit dem Laster mache und dabei nen MTB-Fully mit übelsten Stollenreifen und 100cm breitem Lenker überhole....."warum tut man sich das an?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (13. Mai 2021)

Heute Vormittag ein bisschen mit dem Junior gerollert bevor das Wetter womöglich schlechter wird.











Einen schönen Feiertag wünsche ich! Natürlich besonders den Vätern! 😁


----------



## jalgrattad (14. Mai 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt mit der Rohversion.


----------



## roubi+ (14. Mai 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit der Rohversion.
> Anhang anzeigen 1271683


Was für ein Lastenrad ist das? 
Sieht super aus. 👍


----------



## jalgrattad (14. Mai 2021)

roubi+ schrieb:


> Was für ein Lastenrad ist das?


Das ist ein Bronte XL.


----------



## Steff2250 (14. Mai 2021)

Brückentag = Brötchen holen 

 mit meinen Lastenbike Light....

 durchs beschauliche Isernhagen......

 über Brücken......

 Brötchen " eingekorbt ".....

 und wieder zurück.....

 viel Natur, ist halt sehr ländlich hier....

 letzte Brücke  für heut .......

Schönes Wochenende Euch


----------



## 4lefanz (16. Mai 2021)

Erste größere Runde(50-60km) mit neuem Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (17. Mai 2021)

Erster Berg in der Alltagsversion mit ca. 35 kg Last bewältigt.


----------



## Remstalhunter (17. Mai 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Erster Berg in der Alltagsversion mit ca. 35 kg Last bewältigt.Anhang anzeigen 1274023


Der E-Motor ist ja echt pfiffig integriert und der Akku in der Vaude-Tasche versteckt. Tip Top 🤣
Spaß beiseite, sieht klasse aus und dein(e) Mitfahrer(in) hat bestimmt auch Gefallen 😃.
Wenn dann noch der Anhänger eingekuppelt ist, dann wird es kernig - Respekt!


----------



## jalgrattad (17. Mai 2021)

Statt Motor macht es hier die geringe Höhe (genauer: Reliefenergie) der "Berge" möglich, aber so 40...50 hm waren es bestimmt 🥴 


Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch der Anhänger eingekuppelt ist


Darauf freue ich mich schon, wenn es mit der langen Deichsel zum Holzhandel geht und ich die 2,4 m langen Bretter/Latten auf den Hänger lade  
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, Auto fahrende sind dann im Schnitt ein wenig aufmerksamer (es könnte ja ein Kratzerchen ans heilge  Blech kommen, Scheuer bewahre!)


----------



## stahlinist (20. Mai 2021)

Oldschool-Trekking - Diamond's back




_Nein, leider nicht das legendäre Overdrive_




_Macht aber so auch'n schlanken Schuh und geht gut voran_




_Und so geht's leichtfüßig über maibunte Flur_


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Mai 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Oldschool-Trekking - Diamond's back
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1275692
> _Nein, leider nicht das legendäre Overdrive_
> ...


ist das die Silent-Clutch Nabe? Sehr geiles Teil


----------



## stahlinist (20. Mai 2021)

Yep, ist eine  
Bei "geil" gibt es aber einige, die das nicht so sehen. Die Nabe ist bleischwer und die Klemmrollen des Freilaufs machten/machen anscheinend nicht selten von Vollblockade bis Dauerdurchrutsch allerhand Probleme
Bei mir läuft sie glücklicherweise seit etlichen Jahren und Kilometern ohne Beanstandung und Getriebe: Fahrvergnügen im perfekten Pianissimo


----------



## ostseeracer (20. Mai 2021)




----------



## msony (20. Mai 2021)

Mal ein Glueckauf an die 28 zoll Fraktion.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## Tinkerer (20. Mai 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt mit echter Beladung in der neuen Rahmentasche. Bin total begeistert von dem Teil. 😍


----------



## DerHackbart (21. Mai 2021)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit echter Beladung in der neuen Rahmentasche. Bin total begeistert von dem Teil. 😍


Wie viele verschiedene Griffpositionen willst du?

Antwort: Alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (22. Mai 2021)

[Deutscher Text nach den Bildern]
Salut les copains !
Aujourd'hui j'ai fait un joli tour avec mon stoker malvoyant : de Conthey à Derborence, 38 kilomètres et 1050 m de dénivelée positive, et cela sur une route très exposée - quelle aventure !  
Joyeuse Pentecôte à vous tous !


















Kollegen, heute habe ich eine schöne Tour mit meinem sehbehinderten Stoker gemacht: von Conthey nach Derborence, 38 km und 1050 Hm, und das auf einer sehr exponierten Strasse - was für ein Abenteuer!  
Schöne Pfingsten euch allen!


----------



## ahouba (23. Mai 2021)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit echter Beladung in der neuen Rahmentasche. Bin total begeistert von dem Teil. 😍


Wo ist denn da das Fahrrad? 😁😉


----------



## -paul- (23. Mai 2021)

ahouba schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da das Fahrrad? 😁😉


Das kenn ich, manchmal sieht es so aus, als fährt man nur auf Taschen spazieren. Aber das Gepäck gehört eben zum Gesamtbild.


----------



## Tinkerer (23. Mai 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wie viele verschiedene Griffpositionen willst du?
> 
> Antwort: Alle!



Da geht noch was: Im Nachbarforum gesehen 



ahouba schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da das Fahrrad? 😁😉



Fahrrad? Welches Fahrrad? 



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted 289649 (23. Mai 2021)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Da geht noch was: Im Nachbarforum gesehen


Verletzungsgefahr hoch 10.. wäre mir zu gefährlich damit durch Berlin zu commuten..


----------



## jalgrattad (23. Mai 2021)

Nutzlastgraveln :: 88km, ca. 30 kg Nutzlast ::







Und dann noch für 1 Bier zur Żabka = nach Polen im kleinen Grenzverkehr (natürlich mit negativem Testergebnis).


----------



## shibby68 (24. Mai 2021)




----------



## Deleted 482522 (24. Mai 2021)

Ich habe letzte Woche ein Longbike ersteigert, ein Fateba L1. Heute ging ich es im Simmental abholen.
Zuerst ab ins Kandertal:









In Frutigen wurde ich mit lecker Rhabarberkuchen versorgt, so dass ich gestärkt den Anstieg nach Kandersteg in Angriff nehmen konnte:












Die Berner Alpen durchquerte ich im Autozug 








Zurück im Wallis 




Ich musste natürlich ausprobieren was so geht mit einem Longbike 




Vor Sierre kam die Nacht un der Regen, und da habe ich dann bis Sion in den Zug eingeladen:




Für rauf ins Dorf hatte ich zum Glück vorgesorgt:




So, unser Dorf hat sein erstes Longbike 




Schöne Woche allen!


----------



## -paul- (25. Mai 2021)

beik0r schrieb:


> Verletzungsgefahr hoch 10.. wäre mir zu gefährlich damit durch Berlin zu commuten..


ach was soll schon passieren? Ist ja kein Downhill-Bike. Die Vorbauten sind doch an sich fest verklemmt. Fände es nur problematisch, wenn man am oberen Lenker fährt und plötzlich bremsen muss. Und naja, es sieht vorsichtig ausgedrückt "unvorteilhaft" aus. Aber Griffpositionen und Platz am Lenker ohne Ende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -paul- (25. Mai 2021)

drWalliser schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche ein Longbike ersteigert...


Mit dem Lieger durchs Gebirge, RESPEKT!!! Ich nehm mein Liegerad immer nur für die flachen Touren zum genießen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. Mai 2021)

-paul- schrieb:


> ach was soll schon passieren? Ist ja kein Downhill-Bike. Die Vorbauten sind doch an sich fest verklemmt. Fände es nur problematisch, wenn man am oberen Lenker fährt und plötzlich bremsen muss. Und naja, es sieht vorsichtig ausgedrückt "unvorteilhaft" aus. Aber Griffpositionen und Platz am Lenker ohne Ende...


Naja, ich wär mit solch einen Konstrukt bereits mit Corona gestorben..


----------



## stahlinist (25. Mai 2021)

-paul- schrieb:


> Fände es nur problematisch, wenn man am oberen Lenker fährt und plötzlich bremsen muss. Und naja, es sieht vorsichtig ausgedrückt "unvorteilhaft" aus. Aber Griffpositionen und Platz am Lenker ohne Ende...


Geht's mal wieder hierdrum?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. Mai 2021)

Hinter den Eichenwald
Weiche, Eiche !!!!

Am Kraftwerk in der industriellen Zone inmitten einer unstetigen Zeit..


----------



## Deleted 482522 (27. Mai 2021)

-paul- schrieb:


> Ich nehm mein Liegerad immer nur für die flachen Touren zum genießen.


Langsam aber sicher weiss ich wieso  
Jetzt bin ich 2x damit zur Arbeit gefahren. Auf dem Heimweg geht's 350 Hm rauf, zum Teil recht stotzig. Es geht, aber Genuss ist irgendwie anders. Aber die Berge und den Himmel sieht man halt schon besser 












Mal gucken was ich mit dem Teil alles machen werde. Gipfelbesteigungen _by fair means_ gehen momentan sowieso noch nicht - zu viel Schnee


----------



## Spezi66 (28. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## Rommos (29. Mai 2021)

ahouba schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da das Fahrrad? 😁😉


Das isst ein Samedi X2 von Moustache cycles

Find ich schon ziemlich cool, würde mich auch reizen….


----------



## shibby68 (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## Balkanbiker (29. Mai 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> gehe ich davon aus, dass du Familie und jede Menge zu Transportieren hast


Kleine Tour:


----------



## dominik_sp (29. Mai 2021)

Die Vorderradaufhängung für die Kleinen find ich ja voll genial, da kann man dann auch weitere Strecken zurücklegen 👍🏻
Wer stellt sowas her?
Sowas habe ich nämlich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## roubi+ (29. Mai 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Die Vorderradaufhängung für die Kleinen find ich ja voll genial, da kann man dann auch weitere Strecken zurücklegen 👍🏻
> Wer stellt sowas her?
> Sowas habe ich nämlich noch nie gesehen.


Das müsste die sein:





						FollowMe Tandemkupplung - Kinder Fahrradanhänger | FollowMe Cycling
					

Radfahren mit der ganzen Familie - ein Kinderspiel. Selber fahren oder gezogen werden.



					www.followme-cycling.de


----------



## butlibut (30. Mai 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Kleine Tour:
> Anhang anzeigen 1281804



Welche Räder fährst du und deine Frau? Sind auch grad auf der Suche nach was geeigneten für Alltag + Kindersitz + Anhänger.
Danke!


----------



## shibby68 (30. Mai 2021)




----------



## Angemalt (30. Mai 2021)

So..mal wieder ne Rund mit dem TreckerCrossReiserad gedreht.


----------



## Steff2250 (30. Mai 2021)

Nach so viel Natur, war ich mit meinem City-Bike in der........ Stadt 

An der Oper ...

Irgendwo in der Stadt....

Am Landtag....

 Das Faust-Künstler Gelände....



 Brücken gibts auch in der City

 Der olle Conti-Turm....

 Keine Straßenbahn in Sicht......

 Und schließlich an der Eilenriede- Halle.....

 

Super Wetter, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht durch die City zu hoppeln........

Schöne Woche euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (30. Mai 2021)

Hier war heute auch so schönes Wetter, das wir als Family mit den Rädern los sind.

Ziel war natürlich das Eiscafe...






Dank Frontkorb konnte der Aufforderung, nicht in der Nähe des Lokals zu speisen, nachgekommen werden.






Und bei diesem schönen Wetter und gestärkt durchs Eis hatten natürlich alle Lust zu...


----------



## msony (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo und Gruesse aus dem Pott.









Markus


----------



## olektro (31. Mai 2021)

msony schrieb:


> Markus



Glückauf! Da war aber wenig Verkehr  Kenne die Stelle sonst eher als Ballerkreisel der DHL-Fahrer


----------



## shibby68 (31. Mai 2021)

Gruss ausm Pott zurück


----------



## hotep (1. Juni 2021)

Genau, @shibby68 : Endlich Sommer!





Noch sehr viel Schnee auf den Bergen, Hochtouren müssen leider noch warten.





Aber unten im Tal ist's auch ganz schön.





Vor allem, wenn man auf einer KuwaHarley unterwegs ist : )


----------



## shibby68 (1. Juni 2021)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. Juni 2021)

Erste größere Runde mit dem Familienzuwachs


----------



## Angemalt (3. Juni 2021)

60km Wald und Wiesentour mit Radwegabschnitten wo heute wieder ZombieRentnerE-BikeApokalypse ist (keinen Plan warum, aber viele sehen immer so teilnahmslos am Leben aus mit totem Gesichtsausdruck bei 30Grad in der prallen Sonne)...naja....also wieder runter von befestigten Wegen.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (3. Juni 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Genau, @shibby68 : Endlich Sommer!


Hier auch 

Heute durfte ich mein neues Wintervelo abholen. Zuerst bin ich nach Sion gerauscht und dort auf den Zug:




In Luzern konnte ich das Alpenchallenge in Empfang nehmen:




Eigentlich hätte ich ein ordentliches Stück des Heimwegs radeln wollen, aber ich habe so eine Art post-coronalen Schub und sollte mich glaub ein bisschen schonen.
Das Schiff ist nicht so praktisch für ins Wallis...




...daher SBB 




In Bern versuchte ich Tickets für den Veloverlad in die Sommerferien zu reservieren. Das dauerte so lange, dass ich mich ein bisschen mit den Werbeplakaten in der Schalterhalle beschäftigt habe. "Er plant, sie zahlt - und beide sind glücklich." 




Ich machte noch 2-3 Einkäufe, dabei wurde die eine oder andere Erinnerung an alte Zeiten geweckt: über diese Kreuzung radelte ich vor 20 Jahren mit ganzen Gestellen und Stühlen unter dem Arm, schliesslich musste die Studentenbude irgendwie eingerichtet werden 



In Ostermundigen nahm ich wieder den Zug:




Und in Sion wieder den Flyer:




So, jetzt habe ich ein neues Wintervelo. Ich hoffe aber, dass der Winter jetzt zuerst mal auch obenaus abzischt, bevor das Alpenchallenge dann ich ein paar Monaten richtig zum Einsatz kommt...

Ach ja, falls ihr euch fragt, was aus dem geworden ist:


drWalliser schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher weiss ich wieso
> Jetzt bin ich 2x damit zur Arbeit gefahren. Auf dem Heimweg geht's 350 Hm rauf, zum Teil recht stotzig. Es geht, aber Genuss ist irgendwie anders. Aber die Berge und den Himmel sieht man halt schon besser
> Anhang anzeigen 1280703Anhang anzeigen 1280704Anhang anzeigen 1280705Anhang anzeigen 1280706Anhang anzeigen 1280707
> 
> ...



Unser 8-Jähriger hat das Teil zwischenzeitlich annektiert 



Das Limitierende beim Sitz-nach-vorne-Schieben war übrigens das eine Bremskabel... Jetzt wird bei scharfen Linkskurven eine automatische Notbremsung ausgelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (3. Juni 2021)

@JohnnyRhabarber  Lenker bäschde


----------



## shibby68 (4. Juni 2021)




----------



## aquarius-biker (4. Juni 2021)

Seit langem mal wieder eine große Runde (110 km) mit dem Koga World-Traveller gedreht.
Es ging unter anderem durch die Wahner Heide - sehr interessant - im Hintergrund ein Teil der Ziegen-Herde die dazu beitragen die Heide kurz zu halten.


----------



## ostseeracer (5. Juni 2021)




----------



## Steff2250 (6. Juni 2021)

Wenn einer eine Reise tut....... mit meinem Reiserad 

Und los geht`s

 Heut mal nicht durch die City...

 Eher durch`s Grüne.....

 Es kam grad keine Bahn.....

 Bunte Stromkästen gibt es auch in diesen Faden....

 Und denkt dran, haltet euch an die Geschwindigkeit, 4 Wochen laufen ist keine Lösung....

 So angekommen.... am Meer 

 An diesem Meer....


Es war aber nicht so viel los.....

 Fazit meiner 97 Km Reise : So n oller Turbo-Sattel der wird nach einer gewissen Zeit ziemlich unbequem 


Ne schöne Woche euch


----------



## Spezi66 (6. Juni 2021)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> So n oller Turbo-Sattel der wird nach einer gewissen Zeit ziemlich unbequem


Das Problem dürfte sein, das der nicht wirklich oll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (6. Juni 2021)

Das erste Bild fasst eigentlich den ganzen Thread zusammen.


----------



## Angemalt (7. Juni 2021)

Kleine Runde..Volkach-Würzburg-Kitzingen-Volkach


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Juni 2021)

Am WE war Generalprobe für den kleinen Sommerurlaub mit den neuen Rädern. Ca. 70km nach Murnau mit den 2 Kleinen (3,2 und 5 Jahre) im Schlepptau hin und ca. 40km zurück Richtung Landsberg.
Zuerst war Touri-Slalom am Ammersee angesagt, hier mal etwas ruhiger.



Dann im Hinterland an der Erdfunkstation vorbei nach Weilheim.



Durch die bajuwarische Idylle des Oberlandes kamen wir dem Ziel langsam näher.






Mit der Eisdiele als Motivationsziel haben wir dann früher als erwartet Murnau erreicht.



Der Nachhauseweg war kürzer um die Motivation der Kinder nicht zu sehr zu erschöpfen und weil die Wetterprognosen nicht so prickelnd waren. Trockenen Reifens haben wir es aber in den Zug geschafft und konnten gut gelaunt wieder nach Hause rollen.



Die nächste Tour ist dann wunschgemäß über paar Tage mit Zelt und Kocher.


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (12. Juni 2021)




----------



## BSbiker (12. Juni 2021)

Etwas windig heute.


----------



## 601 (12. Juni 2021)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Tour an den Gardasee. Leider wurde ich unterwegs krank und musste die Tour nach zwei Tagen abbrechen. Deshalb keine Bilder vom See…






















Mit dem Rad durch längere Tunnel zu fahren ist wirklich kein Spaß. Aber auch das ging vorüber.


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. Juni 2021)

601 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Tour an den Gardasee


Welche Route bist du gefahren?


----------



## 601 (13. Juni 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Welche Route bist du gefahren?


Grobe Planung: Garmisch -  Ehrwald - Fernpass - Imst - Rechenpass - Lana - Gampenpass - Cles - Lago Molveno - Riva

In Nauders habe ich die Tour dann leider schon abbrechen müssen.

Hier meine Planungsgrundlage: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21007.html


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Juni 2021)

Aus "Ich fahre eine schnell Runde mit dem neu aufgebauten MTB "...




Spoiler: Klick










Wurde doch eine Trecker Runde mit Kind und Kegel...










Leider mussten wir zwischendurch umkehren, da sich wohl leider ein Biker auf einem steilen Trail stark verletzt hatte und mehrere Rettungsfahrzeuge den Weg blockierten.  😩 
Ich hoffe der Gute kommt mit nem blauen Auge davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (14. Juni 2021)

30° im Schatten? Nix wie raus hier!





Schaut euch nur den Dunst an..





Unterwegs gab's Erfrischungen:





Lunch in Sicht!





Schnee von gestern vor Schnee von gestern:





Schöne Woche!


----------



## Spezi66 (15. Juni 2021)

Nächstes mal dann mit Anhänger


----------



## Angemalt (15. Juni 2021)

So...zarte 80km...und viel warm...im Wald an ner Quelle dann Kaffee gemacht, Wasser aufgefüllt und weiter.
War fein im Wald zu sitzen aber wurde fast aufgefressen.


----------



## shibby68 (16. Juni 2021)

Dinge erledigen


----------



## Angemalt (18. Juni 2021)

Gestern Abend nach der Grossen Hitze schnell alles in den Laster geschmissen (viel zu viel) und ab..kleine Rund mit 30km und anständig Anstieg zum "Frankenblick". Dort noch schnelle Nudeln gekocht, a gelbes Limo getrunken und Sonnenuntergang guggen....auf dem Tisch schlafen, aufstehen, Kaffee machen und trinken und wieder heim.
Kleiner, feiner schneller spontaner Übernachter...wie immer schön!


----------



## asco1 (20. Juni 2021)

Kleine Touristentour durch Nürnberg, gestern mit 'nem guten Freund aus Berlin.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Juni 2021)

Abkühlung suchen im Gebüsch 



hier lässts sich aushalten


----------



## Spooniak (20. Juni 2021)

Mal den Osten Deutschlands erkundet. Schöne Erlenwälder rund um Zingst


----------



## sport-ler82 (22. Juni 2021)

​..waginger see  suche reise begleitung travel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (26. Juni 2021)

Knallerwetter heute Vormittag! Trocken, 23 Gramm Zählsius und ein hauchzartes Lüftchen


----------



## Papa76 (27. Juni 2021)

Erste kleine 30km Probefahrt und Realitätscheck der Daseinsberechtigung in dieser Form... Irgendwas in mir sagt „ohne Dropbar alles doof“. Das sagt es mir aber aktuell bei jedem Rad und sau bequem ist es schon. Sehr entspanntes gleiten halt, ohne zu sportliche Ambitionen und nicht einen Gedanken an den Rücken oder sonstwas.


----------



## Angemalt (27. Juni 2021)

Heute Morgen zeitig raus, auf den Trekker und ab...von Volkach nach Würzburg, weiter nach Ochsenfurt...hier hat mir ei Raubtier fast die Hand abgebissen, knapp überlebt und weiter nach Kitzingen und wieder ab nach Hause..


----------



## shibby68 (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Spezi66 (29. Juni 2021)




----------



## Papa76 (29. Juni 2021)

Kann man die Nehmerzylinder von den Maguras hinten nicht anders rum montieren oder kommt die Leitung da erst aus der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (29. Juni 2021)

Das sieht aus als wäre da noch ein Walzendynamo im Weg.


----------



## Spezi66 (29. Juni 2021)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Kann man die Nehmerzylinder von den Maguras hinten nicht anders rum montieren oder kommt die Leitung da erst aus der Kettenstrebe?


Das sieht bei Nöll so aus






						Fundstücke [de-rec-fahrrad.de]
					






					de-rec-fahrrad.de


----------



## dasspice (3. Juli 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt nachdem ich die 3x8 LX Gruppe komplettiert habe.

Durch die Rheinanlagen.




Mit Blick auf die Festung Ehrenbreitstein.




Zum Deutschen Eck.




Das jetzt vollständige Giant Custom.




Gruss Heino


----------



## asco1 (3. Juli 2021)

Nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende. 
Die Kiste ist schon irgendwie praktisch.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. Juli 2021)

kleine Testrunde mit den Laufrädern meiner Frau 












bleibt erstmal so


----------



## rasumichin (3. Juli 2021)

Unterwegs zum Schwimmen 

Zum ersten Mal die Thule Taschen beladen und montiert.... schön gelb 😅


----------



## DeliriumTrails (4. Juli 2021)

Erste Anhänger Ausfahrt.
Mit ausrangierten Biketeilen zur Spende nach Winterthur 

Auf den Rückweg an der Töss entlang und ab zur Schauenberg Ruine hoch.
Unnötig anstrengend, bergab waren die verhärteten Cantibeläge gefordert und Fingerkraft 😂

Vor den Aufstieg beim Restaurant Schauenberg  kleiner Radler Stopp.

Tante Raleigh Technium hat sich wacker geschlagen.

Mit anderen Adaptern geht es dann auch an die aktuellere Bikes


----------



## DerHackbart (4. Juli 2021)

Kleine 3 Generationen Runde anlässlich meines Geburtstages...


----------



## Steff2250 (4. Juli 2021)

Ja Glückwunsch und alles gute......

Dafür musste ich heut ne Last transportieren 

Die Anfahrt ging mehr so durch Feld und Flur...


 Was aber schnell ins Urbane wechselte.....

 Der muss jetzt sein.... 

 Skulpturen....

 Das Objekt der Begierde ...... oder die Last zu transportieren......... NOS wohl bemerkt.... 

 Und Urban wieder zurück.......

 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## shibby68 (7. Juli 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (8. Juli 2021)

Ich mach hier mal weiter, nachdem bei meinem ersten Ausflug die Kamera streikte (#1195, Speicherkarte voll).

Die Festung Ehrenbreitstein im Gegenlicht.












Richtung Schloss Stolzenfels.




Rückweg.




Under the Bridge. Bei Intel würden sie sagen: " Southbridge".




Ich muss mich nach Monaten des Lockdown (auch selbst auferlegt) selber überwinden wieder draussen unterwegs zu sein.

Gruss Heino

Edit: Das ist eine Entspannungsrunde mit ca. 12-13 km.


----------



## Diman (8. Juli 2021)

Hab mich doch nicht getraut im Gravel Unterforum zu posten. 😁


----------



## Papa76 (8. Juli 2021)

da fehlt noch ne gefederte Sattelstütze...


----------



## randinneur (8. Juli 2021)

Diman schrieb:


> Hab mich doch nicht getraut im Gravel Unterforum zu posten. 😁


Dropbar ran und "Retrotec" aufs Unterrohr. Dann geht das.



Urlaub und Leihrad?


----------



## Diman (8. Juli 2021)

Ja genau.


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. Juli 2021)

So, die erste „große“ Tour ist bewältigt. 145km von München am Sempt-Isen Radweg nach Altötting auf 4 Tage. Hört sich wenig an aber mit ca. 30kg Mehrgewicht pro Rad (im Vergleich zu einer Tour ohne Kinder), teils über 30 Grad, Gewitterneigung und Rücksichtnahme auf Kinderbedürfnisse (3 und 5 Jahre) war das zumindest stellenweise herausfordernd.


















Die Auswahl ist nicht die beste, es schlummern noch einige Fotos auf der Spiegellosen.


----------



## c3pflo (8. Juli 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> So, die erste „große“ Tour ist bewältigt. 145km von München am Sempt-Isen Radweg nach Altötting auf 4 Tage. Hört sich wenig an aber mit ca. 30kg Mehrgewicht pro Rad (im Vergleich zu einer Tour ohne Kinder), teils über 30 Grad, Gewitterneigung und Rücksichtnahme auf Kinderbedürfnisse war das zumindest stellenweise herausfordernd.
> Anhang anzeigen 1304623
> Anhang anzeigen 1304624
> Anhang anzeigen 1304627
> ...


Habt ihr einfach wild gecampt mit den Kids? Überlege auch immer mal wieder, wie man das machen kann..


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. Juli 2021)

Campingplätze fahren wir seit Jahren nur an wenn wir warm Duschen wollen. Meist fragen wir bei Bauernhöfen ob wir eine geeignete Wiese in der Nähe nutzen können (mittlerweile; früher eigentlich komplett wild). Dann machen wir noch unseren Wassersack voll (reicht für Kochen, Spülen und Waschen locker aus) und starten das Abendprogramm mit Zelt aufstellen, Waschen, Essen und Kinder ins Bett schicken. Klappt eigentlich immer und ist in Coronazeiten die einfachste Variante.


----------



## dasspice (11. Juli 2021)

Ich habe eben aus Versehen bei Gravelbike unterwegs gepostet. Mea Culpa!

Meine inzwischen tägliche Entspannungsrunde wurde heute etwas verlängert.

Am Deutschen Eck.




Unterführung unter Bahngleisen.




Denkmal zur Rittersturz Konferenz.




Aussicht Rittersturz.








Aussicht Dommelberg.




Zufallsfoto. Mein Tipp: Turmfalke




Ich bin jetzt bereits mehrfach mit dem Rad gefahren und muss sagen: Es gefällt mir immer besser.




Auf dem Rückweg noch schnell am Bücherschrank vorbei.




Schönen Sonntag. Gruss Heino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (11. Juli 2021)

WE ausklingen lassen


----------



## shibby68 (13. Juli 2021)




----------



## -paul- (14. Juli 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> So, die erste „große“ Tour ist bewältigt...


So gefällt mir das. Ähnlich siehts auch bei unseren Touren aus, nur dass wir statt Zelt Hängematten und Planen mitführen und unsre Kinder selber strampeln müssen  

Freiheit, Abenteuer und Naturerlebnis pur!


----------



## shibby68 (15. Juli 2021)




----------



## navidoppel (15. Juli 2021)

Mal als Crossrad (oder war es Hybrid? 🙄) neu gekauft.  Original ist nur noch Rahmen, Gabel und Tretlager. 
Heute wahrscheinlich eher Flatbar--Gravel 😀


----------



## baerst5 (16. Juli 2021)

navidoppel schrieb:


> Mal als Crossrad (oder war es Hybrid? 🙄) neu gekauft.  Original ist nur noch Rahmen, Gabel und Tretlager.
> Heute wahrscheinlich eher Flatbar--Gravel 😀


Nannte man das nicht ATB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (17. Juli 2021)

Sorry!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (17. Juli 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Allerdings. Diese Grüntöne mit Börpel sind immer geil!
> 
> Welche Flaschenhalter hast du da für die Kleen Kanteen verbaut?


Das sind Supacuz in oil slick! Mittlerweile aber Fidlocks gewichen…


----------



## shibby68 (17. Juli 2021)




----------



## Steff2250 (17. Juli 2021)

Heut mal wieder auf Reise gewesen 

See die 1.

 und ab in die Wildnis...

 zurück zum bunten Beton.....

 Hier sollen eine Menge Tiere leben

 Three Doors Down

 See die 2.

 Viel Stahl auf dem Foto...

 Einen Berch hab ich dann auch noch gefunden....

 Nach so viel Lila mal etwas Rotes....

 Bunter Putz.......

 Falls jemand Interesse an meinem Sternzeichen hat...... Bitte

 Besuch bei den Indianern........ aber ins Wigwam durfte ich nicht.

 See die 3.

 Hoffe meine Reise hat Euch gefallen.
72 Km den 16 Kg Stahlrochen in und um Hanno bewegt .... morgen ist der 8.8 Kg Youngtimer dran 


 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## DerHackbart (17. Juli 2021)

Der Tacho ist ja der Knaller. Schon öfters Mal bei Kleinanzeigen was in der Art gesehen und mich immer gefragt ob jemand sowas echt noch verbaut.  👌


----------



## Steff2250 (17. Juli 2021)

Mit dem kauf des Tachos hab ich mein Jugendtrauma besiegt.
So vor ca 38 Jahren hatten einige in der Runde ähnliche Tachos
und ich musste immer hinterher rufen " Wie schnell sind wir ? "
Vatern wollte mir den einfach nicht kaufen.......
Ist dann in Vergessenheit geraten, bis........ ich den in den Kleinanzeigen gefunden hab.
Im Original-Karton NOS 50 Tacken .... war es mir Wert 

Jugendtrauma besiegt und ich wollte kein modernes Digi-Teil dran schrauben.


----------



## dasspice (17. Juli 2021)

So einen Tacho hatte ich vor ca. 35 Jahren auch an einem Rad und ich habe es geliebt die Nadel möglichst hoch zu treiben. Leider war er gebraucht und relativ schnell ging die Tachowelle kaputt. Noch davor hatte ich einen mechanischen KM-Zähler der jede Radumdrehung mit einem deutlichen "KLICK" hören lies.


----------



## dudsen (18. Juli 2021)

Die ladies sind raus, ich auch 😊

Overnighter 160km:

Mal wieder ganz gemütlich zu spät los.




Wenig los, alle im Urlaub.




...ausser ein Paar wenigen. War wirklich entspannt.




Erstes Geröll.




Bierpause.




Nächstes Geröll und eigentlich der Zeitpunkt einen Schlafplatz zu finden, aber bin ja zu spät los, also noch ein Paar Km kurbeln.




Suchen nach einem Schlafplatz in der Nacht, darin bin ich gut geworden. Der Morgen.







So sah es aus.







Leider hatte ich mir in der Nacht, bei einem tückischen Pinkelmanöver, die Kniescheibe geprellt. Fährt sich nicht so geil. Trotzdem schön gewesen.







Dann gabs für die letzten 50Km noch Gegenwind. Erfrischend anstrengend.




Bin erledigt. Tat gut.




Habt eine gute Woche! LGD


----------



## shibby68 (19. Juli 2021)

Opel und so.....


----------



## msony (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo
Unterwegs in Essen mal wieder entlang der Zeche Zollverein.
























gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. Juli 2021)

Spass auf dem grünen Band 




Blick gen Osten 



mehr Spass 









asphaltierter Radweg 



Miniurlaub spielen 



geht doch nix über feines Essen 



und hohe Literatur 



... und wieder heim 



Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## randinneur (21. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Spass auf dem grünen Band
> Anhang anzeigen 1311136
> Blick gen Osten
> Anhang anzeigen 1311138
> ...



Schön! Darf man fragen, wo das ist?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. Juli 2021)

klar doch; in der Nähe von Eschwege, so zwischen Kella/Thüringen und Neuerode/Hessen


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2021)

Hier Mal mein neues Fahrrad. Soll für alles gehen von Stadt bis Offroad. Breiterer Lenker um näher am MTB zu sein von der Haltung. Schöner Rahmen, der Gates kompatibel ist und etwas länger, um auch ohne dropbar gefahren zu werden.


----------



## Tinkerer (24. Juli 2021)

Mal dem Altmetall etwas frische Luft und Sonnenschein gönnen:











Die perfekte Picknicktasche am Lenker. Es passen exakt drei Kühlelemente, zwei Sandwichdosen und eine Fassbrause rein.😋 (Und zwei, drei Schoko-Müsliriegel finden auch noch ein Eckchen, wo sie vor dem Schmelzen sicher sind. 😁)






Vor ein paar Tagen war das Ruhrufer hier noch unpassierbar. Es ist wirklich kaum zu begreifen, was das Hochwasser angerichtet hat. 🙁


----------



## Triturbo (24. Juli 2021)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hier Mal mein neues Fahrrad. Soll für alles gehen von Stadt bis Offroad. Breiterer Lenker um näher am MTB zu sein von der Haltung. Schöner Rahmen, der Gates kompatibel ist und etwas länger, um auch ohne dropbar gefahren zu werden.



Cooles Rad, hatte ich auch schon überlegt


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Cooles Rad, hatte ich auch schon überlegt


Macht wirklich viel Spaß und bin damit nun täglich unterwegs, die 47mm Reifen bringen guten Komfort. Eigentlich wollte ich was graveliges aber die Rennrad Gene vermeiden. So hat man nun die ursprüngliche Form des Mountainbike mit ein paar neuen Features.


----------



## jalgrattad (26. Juli 2021)

Unbepackt wegen eiliger Einkaufsfahrt: Bier wird hier in Litauen nur bis 20 Uhr im Laden verkauft.

Gerade noch geschafft, um dann festzustellen, daß der Laden schließt und der Rest nicht mehr gekauft werden kann. Dann eben morgen früh.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Unbepackt wegen eiliger Einkaufsfahrt: Bier wird hier in Litauen nur bis 20 Uhr im Laden verkauft.Anhang anzeigen 1313482Gerade noch geschafft, um dann festzustellen, daß der Laden schließt und der Rest nicht mehr gekauft werden kann. Dann eben morgen früh.


Das sind ja Zustände wie in Bayern  🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (27. Juli 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zustände wie in Bayern


oder Skandinavien mit besserer Versorgungsinfrastruktur, gutem (Voll-)Bier und in bezahlbar (billig ist vorbei).
Reste der SU-Vergangenheit muß man hier schon suchen. Hab noch keinen einzigen Moskvich, Lada, Sapo oder auch nur eine GAZelle gesehen, die vor 20 Jahren noch allgegenwärtig waren (bis auf die Sapos vielleicht).


----------



## klr27 (28. Juli 2021)




----------



## dasspice (28. Juli 2021)

Das Panasonic hat eine schöne Farbkombi.


----------



## Dr_Ink (28. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## jalgrattad (28. Juli 2021)

Lithuania - Real is beautiful - hier stimmt der Werbespruch zu 100%.


----------



## randinneur (28. Juli 2021)

Als Centurion Fan hätte ich gern ein Foto davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (29. Juli 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Als Centurion Fan hätte ich gern ein Foto davon!


Gerne doch! Tschuldigung für die späte Lieferung, aber: Morgenkaffee first,  Fahrradfoto second☝️



Dieses Centurion Racoon Team von ca. 1996 mit original 3x7 STX ist das erste Centurion, das ich unter meinen Schraubehänden hatte. Ich bin echt beeindruckt von der Montagequalität, alles ging leicht raus, v.a. auch das Innenlager!
Das neueste an dem Rad ist der (gekröpfte) Lenker. Bin durch alle Fahrradläden (die in der OSM verzeichnet sind) von Klaipėda getingelt, um dann im letzten (südlichsten) den genau passenden Lenker zu finden, sogar wieder ein Zoom. Der Originallenker wurde plötzlich (mit Gepäck und so) als unbequem empfunden...


----------



## jalgrattad (29. Juli 2021)

Bushaltestelle


----------



## DeliriumTrails (29. Juli 2021)

Bad Zurzach - Basel - Biel

Schön durch die Jurapark Ausläufer. Sind super 3 Tage gewesen, Wetter top. 
Viel zu viel dabei, war aber für die Vorbereitung Basel- Hamburg +. 
Bissel träumen darf man ja )


----------



## dominik_bsl (29. Juli 2021)

@DeliriumTrails welcher camping ist das?


----------



## dominik_bsl (29. Juli 2021)

Mein altes Ghost wurde wiederbelebt, mit Licht, Gepäckträger etc aufgerüstet und darf jetzt im harten und undankbaren Alltag arbeiten. Unzerstörbar mit 3x9 und Mavic 319 Felgen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (29. Juli 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Bad Zurzach - Basel - Biel
> 
> Schön durch die Jurapark Ausläufer. Sind super 3 Tage gewesen, Wetter top.
> Viel zu viel dabei, war aber für die Vorbereitung Basel- Hamburg +.
> ...


Welche Route wollt ihr nehmen von Basel nach Hamburg. Testfahrt ist nie verkehrt. Hatten wir auch gemacht und danach ausgemistet bzw. Optimiert.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (30. Juli 2021)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> @DeliriumTrails welcher camping ist das?


TCS-Camping Delemont / Dielsberg
Sehr klein, nur 2 Reihen, also auch schön ruhig
Schön am Fluss\Bach.


----------



## dominik_bsl (30. Juli 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> TCS-Camping Delemont / Dielsberg
> Sehr klein, nur 2 Reihen, also auch schön ruhig
> Schön am Fluss\Bach.


Ah das ist ja cool, wusste gar nicht, dass es in Delsberg einen Camping gibt. Luftbild sieht schon mal cool aus. Thx!


----------



## DeliriumTrails (31. Juli 2021)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Welche Route wollt ihr nehmen von Basel nach Hamburg. Testfahrt ist nie verkehrt. Hatten wir auch gemacht und danach ausgemistet bzw. Optimiert.


Ich möchte von Basel ins Ruhrgebiet und dann zur Ostsee. Corona und Nachwuchs bedingt schiebt sich alles auf, aber nie aus den Augen verloren. 
Bis in den Pott die Rheinroute, ist schon immer ein Traum gewesenen. 

Bikepacking mit Camping ist für 2-3 Tage ok, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es für die lange Reise zuviel des guten ist und eher leicht und mit Hotelnähten besser ist.


----------



## hotep (1. August 2021)

Aller Anfang ist schwer:






Einen 240 l Müllsack drüber, und niemand sagen was drin ist. So per Bahn via Wien nach Sibiu in Transsylvanien.





Da war es uns viel zu unchaotisch für ein Balkanland, also schnell weiter.





Südlich der Karpaten fährt man entweder durch ein endlos langes Dorf





oder über ein endlos langes Feld - extrem geringe Fotoausbeute.





Die Strecke führt zwar der Donau entlang, an den Fluss kommt man aber leider nur, wenn man eine Fähre braucht...





Was zum Glück öfter der Fall war.










Speziell für @maxelsha - Sulina, der alte Leuchtturm am Km 0 der Donau:




Der Ort ist quasi eine Insel im Sumpf und hängt nicht am Straßennetz. Es gibt aber 35 km abenteuerliche Piste in das Dorf Sfantu Gheorghe. Nix wie hin!





Erfrischungen inklusive. Zum Glück nicht sehr tief.





Keine Angst vor wilden (S)tieren.















In Sfantu Gheorghe geht es beschaulich zu. Viel Auswahl bei der Unterkunft gibt es aber nicht:





Dafür Strand ohne Ende:





Und kaum besucht:









Links das Schwarze Meer, rechts die Donau:





Jetzt sagt der Computer, ich kann nur 20 Dateien anhängen, sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (1. August 2021)

Fortsetzung. Eine letztes mal an Bord:





Gemütliche 150 km von Mahmudia nach Constanta:





Noch einmal den Bauch vollschlagen:





Und ab nach Tirol - mit eigenem Klo und Dusche im Abteil für nicht allzu großes Geld.





Schön war's, gerne wieder!


----------



## jalgrattad (1. August 2021)

@hotep, sehr inspirierend, sowas ähnliches überlege ich auch für September. 
Kannst Du was zum Übernachtungskonzept sagen? Nur feste Unterkunft oder noch was für den Notfall dabei? Gepäckmäßig sieht es bei Dir/Euch ja sehr kompakt aus.


----------



## hotep (1. August 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> @hotep, sehr inspirierend, sowas ähnliches überlege ich auch für September.
> Kannst Du was zum Übernachtungskonzept sagen? Nur feste Unterkunft oder noch was für den Notfall dabei? Gepäckmäßig sieht es bei Dir/Euch ja sehr kompakt aus.


Zelt war dabei, haben wir aber nur ein einziges Mal benutzt. Es war einfach zu heiß. Die Unterkünfte sind sehr preiswert und gut, vor allem in Bulgarien.


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. August 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Ich möchte von Basel ins Ruhrgebiet und dann zur Ostsee. Corona und Nachwuchs bedingt schiebt sich alles auf, aber nie aus den Augen verloren.
> Bis in den Pott die Rheinroute, ist schon immer ein Traum gewesenen.
> 
> Bikepacking mit Camping ist für 2-3 Tage ok, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es für die lange Reise zuviel des guten ist und eher leicht und mit Hotelnähten besser ist.


Dein Schlafzimmer wird doch so ca. 2,5 kg wiegen. Das geht doch und dann kannst ja immer al gusto unterwegs entscheiden, ob wild campen, Campingplatz oder Hotel. Würde halt das Kochgedöhns Zuhause lassen.


----------



## jalgrattad (1. August 2021)

Litauische Schotterstraße mit viel Verkehr = fiese Wellblechpiste (Waschbrettpiste) = harte Arbeit. Verstehe langsam die Bikepacking-Fraktion mit Plusreifen.


----------



## jalgrattad (1. August 2021)

@hotep: Nachtzug durchgängig von Constanța bis Wien?


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. August 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Dafür Strand ohne Ende


An dem Strand gibt es (war zumindest vor 10 Jahren so) einen Wasserwachtturm, da kann man überdacht mit Blick auf den Sonnenaufgang super übernachten.
Ach war das schön…und schon da zu warm zum Schlafen im Zelt.

Schöne Tour!


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. August 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Litauische Schotterstraße mit viel Verkehr


Was ist eigentlich das Ziel der Tour?


----------



## jalgrattad (1. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich das Ziel der Tour?


Das Ziel ist eigentlich nur ein entspannter Familienurlaub in (West-)Litauen. Ohne große Vorabplanung haben wir die Route ständig angepaßt.
Wegen der An-/Abreise mit 5 bepackten Rädern Start und Ziel in Klaipėda (Edit: Fähre von/nach Kiel). Keine großen Strecken am Tag, so ca. 40 km, maximal waren es 60.
Aktuell Ruhetag im Nemunas/Memel-Delta. Morgen dann die Kurische Nehrung, die war anfangs wegen eines Festivals (!) voll, jedenfalls gab es keinen Platz auf dem Zeltplatz mehr.
Die Schotterstraße bin ich allein gefahren, Fährverbindung checken. Da die Schotterstraßen für neunjährige doch recht anstrengend sind, haben wir versucht, sie möglichst zu vermeiden. Das geht hier in Küstennähe besser als im Inland.
Die Überholvorgänge der Autos auf asphaltierten Straßen sind hier übrigens meist angenehmer als in Deutschland, bei übersichtlichen Verhältnissen wird sehr viel Abstand gelassen, wohl um ja nicht langsamer fahren zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (1. August 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> @hotep: Nachtzug durchgängig von Constanța bis Wien?


Von Bukarest bis Wien. Von Constanta nach Bukarest fährt der Schnellzug in 2 h.


----------



## jalgrattad (5. August 2021)

Wunderbar flüssig zu fahren der Eurovelo 10 auf der Kurischen Nehrung


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. August 2021)

Ersatzlenker dabei?
Fahrt ihr nach Russland rein oder bleibt ihr in Litauen? Da wollten wir eigentlich auch durch aber Kosten für Visa (und den Beamten der es ausstellt) und zwingende Übernachtungen in Pensionen haben uns davon abgehalten.


----------



## jalgrattad (5. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ersatzlenker dabei?


Siehe weiter oben - das ist der Originallenker vom Centurion, dem in Klaipėda ein ergonomisch passenderer Lenker verpasst wurde.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr nach Russland rein


Nein, u.a. aus den von Dir genannten Gründen. Schon Lettland ist derzeit schwierig mit vorheriger Anmeldung und 10 Tagen Quarantäne zumindest für die Kinder.
Heute geht es auf die Fähre zurück nach Deutschland.


----------



## Trailrabauke (5. August 2021)

Affektkauf

*YOONIT smart*


----------



## jalgrattad (5. August 2021)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Affektkauf


Das könnte ich mir auch gut als Zweitlasti vorstellen, wie fährt es sich denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (14. August 2021)

Langsam find ich das Bullit immer entspannter....kein Taschenstopfen...einfach schnell zu Feierabend alles vorn drauf und ab...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. August 2021)

unterwegs mit dem Renncruiser



oben 



gibts feinste Verpflegung 



und ab durchs erneuerbare wasteland


----------



## meinhardon (16. August 2021)

Doppeldaumen für Rad und Klingel, Herr Rhabarber!


----------



## meinhardon (17. August 2021)

Urlaubsmodus


----------



## randinneur (17. August 2021)

Doppeldaumen für die Ortliebs in Rahmenfarbe!


----------



## meinhardon (17. August 2021)

19 Jahre habe ich sie schon. Bicycles hat die damals verramscht. Lila war zu dieser Zeit nicht en vogue. Hatte zeitgleich noch ein lila Rennrad dort gekauft. Freue mich immer noch über beide Deals.


----------



## Rennkram (17. August 2021)

Eurovelo 10 von Lübeck bis Polen, ohne die Inseln. knapp 500 km in 6 Tagen mit dem ollen Panasonic 






Schöne Plätze zum Übernachten











Vogelschwarm und Fuchs











Frühstückspause






25 km Kopfsteinpflasterpiste bis Greifswald. hier hats die Powerbank Kaputtgerüttelt >:






Noch ein Pausenbild






Und ein schräges Zielfoto


----------



## patrick_ (19. August 2021)




----------



## Dr_Ink (19. August 2021)

.


----------



## patrick_ (20. August 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Ans Schutzblech hinten musst du aber nochmal ran, das sieht richtig sch***e aus.
> Ansonsten 👍🏻.



Naja mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden ist es schwer das Schutzblech perfekt auszurichten.
Der neue Besitzer kann sich dem gerne annehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (21. August 2021)

Heute war mal wieder eine Wand dran. 😊


----------



## Steff2250 (21. August 2021)

Urlaubszeit = Reisezeit 
Heut war Stahl das Maß der Dinge 😅
Erst am Mittelland Kanal .....

 ......bis zur Hindenburg Schleuse - Anderten

 Dann erstmal ins Grüne......


...... viel Asphalt .......

 .... Wasser gab es auch........

 ..... mein Popcorn Vorrat für den nächsten Winter  ......


  ..... dem Ziel so nahe ........


... angekommen   Schloß Marienburg südlich von Hannover .....

 ... und zurück wieder am Kanal ......

 ....  was Buntes hab ich auch wieder gefunden ....


Zwei für die Galerie hab ich noch.....

Weites Land.........

 ... und was mit Wasser ....

 


Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## shibby68 (24. August 2021)

Kleine Bummelrunde am Morgen bei diesem herrlichen Herbstwetter


----------



## Tinkerer (27. August 2021)

Zum Glück hab ich vorgestern das gute Wetter noch für eine spontane Abendrunde genutzt, seitdem ist der Regen wieder zurück. - Bin doch kein Wassersportler! 😝


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (28. August 2021)

Wenn ich hier - nahe München - aus dem Fenster hinaus schaue und obendrein einen Blick auf die Wetter-App werfe, dann kriege ich die Krise... nur trübe Aussichten. Eigentlich eine gute Zeit um sich mal mit Haushaltsdingen zu beschäftigen, nur hebt das die Laune auch nicht so sehr.
Habe stattdessen also Fotos meiner Radlunternehmungen im Sommer angesehen ... und mir gedacht, dass die Fotos von der Radtour im August mit meinen Söhnen ganz gut in dieses Unterwegsforum hineinpassen könnten.

Wir sind mit unseren Rädern wenig östlich von München gestartet, Ziel war Prag. Ziel und Aktion allgemein waren recht spontaner Natur, sodass bike-mäßig alles auf die schnelle hergerichtet werden musste. Hauptproblem war das Chisel von Sohn II, welches keine Ösen zum Anbringen eines Gepäckträgers aufwies. Es galt ja auch, Zelte und Kochzeugs zu transportieren, bzw. gerecht unter uns drei aufzuteilen. Mit schnell besorgten Teilen vom Baumarkt und etwas Improvisation war dann aber auch das Chisel knapp vor Tourstart mit'nem Gepäckträger ausgestattet.

Jetzt aber die Bilder...

Zunächst ging es, ein paar Regenschauer abkriegend, den Vilstalradweg entlang. Übernachtung auf dem Zeltplatz am Vilstalsee. Danach wechselten wir zum nördlicheren Isarradweg. Der zweite Tag, wie man auf dem Foto von der gestauten Isar sieht, mit sehr okayem Wetter.




Dann ein Ministückchen, aber sehr hübsch den Donauradweg entlang - jetzt habe ich den endlich auch mal befahren.  Anschließend größtenteils dem Donau-Ilz-Radweg folgend bis Haidmühle im Bayerischen Wald.

Zelten bei Eging am See




Etwas morsche Brücke über die Ilz




Endlich Tschechien. Gleich an der Grenze mit spektakulärer Sicht und Imbiß aus dem Bahnwagon. Sehr hübsch das Ganze.








Kurz hinter der Grenze eine Nacht im 'Natur-Camp'.



Der Böhmerwald ist ein echter Tipp für Trekkingtouren - viel Natur und doch mitten in Europa.








Man merkt schnell: In Tschechien ist einfach mehr Platz für Flora und Fauna.




Temelin ist allerdings weithin sichtbar.




Irgendwo in der tschechischen Provinz




Ein Highlight der Tour waren unsere zwei Nächte auf dem Camping Na Staré Papírnĕ ein paar km vom südböhmischen Städtchen Dobronice u Bechyne entfernt. Ein sehr ungewöhnlich aber liebevoll eingerichteter Campingplatz. So Eckchen, wie z.B. diese mit der Gießkannensammlung, finden sich da überall. Weiter darauf einzugehen würde aber den Rahmen hier sprengen - wer Lust auf Zeltplätze hat, auf die sich das typische ADAC-Camping-Publikum garantiert nicht verirrt, der sollte da unbedingt mal vorbeischauen.





Das erste selbstgekochte Mahl - Pasta, logisch.




Grund für die zwei Nächte war eine Planänderung: Befahrung der Lužnice mit dem 3er-Kanu. Direkt vom Zeltplatz ging´s los, dann 10 km gemütlich paddeln und von Dobronice u Bechyne per Zug zurück zur wahrscheinlich weltweit kleinsten Bahstation "Třebelice", dann 6km zu Fuß runter zum Camplingplatz am Fluß... puh.





Der Paddeltag hatte zur Folge, dass wir statt nach Prag nur noch in's schöne, 20 km entfernte Tabor geradelt sind. Ab da dann mit Zug nach Prag bzw. München.




Mein Rad (Foto) hat mal wieder alles hervorragend mitgemacht, genauso wie das Trekkingrad von Sohn I.
Das Chisel von Sohn II hat hingegen wegen übelst knarzendem Tretlager latente Ängste bei mir verursacht, dass es ganz den Geist aufgeben könnte. Dazu brachen mitten in der Waldpampa die Alustreben seines frisch montierten Gepäckträgers. Mit viel Fummelei ließ sich das jedoch glücklicherweise korrigieren.




Am Ende hat aber alles gut geklappt, es war eine sehr schöne Radlwoche. Hier die Route.


----------



## shibby68 (29. August 2021)




----------



## friederjohannes (29. August 2021)

Nachdem ich das Neutrino ja ohne Zwischenfall nach Bulgarien verflugzeugt habe, war heute die erste Erkundungstour. Die Landschaft ist hier doch was anderes. Während ich in Frankfurt 30 km brauche um irgendetwas zu finden was höher ist als das durchschnittliche Frankfurter Haus, habe ich hier auf 30 km Erkundungstour 780 hm gehabt, ohne bei der Planung groß darauf zu achten. Hochgekommen bin ich aber ganz gut ohne abzusteigen, außer an zwei drei Stellen wo die Auswaschungen tiefer waren als die Räder des Neutrinos hoch. Gelohnt hat sich das ganze auf jeden Fall jetzt schon!

Anstieg:





Oben:





Abfahrt:





Pause irgendwo zwischendrin:





Überflüssig zu sagen, dass mir Abseits der Zubringer neben einem Hirten, samt zugehörigen Ziegen und Hund, niemand begegnet ist.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (29. August 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier - nahe München - aus dem Fenster hinaus schaue und obendrein einen Blick auf die Wetter-App werfe, dann kriege ich die Krise... nur trübe Aussichten. Eigentlich eine gute Zeit um sich mal mit Haushaltsdingen zu beschäftigen, nur hebt das die Laune auch nicht so sehr.
> Habe stattdessen also Fotos meiner Radlunternehmungen im Sommer angesehen ... und mir gedacht, dass die Fotos von der Radtour im August mit meinen Söhnen ganz gut in dieses Unterwegsforum hineinpassen könnten.
> 
> Wir sind mit unseren Rädern wenig östlich von München gestartet, Ziel war Prag. Ziel und Aktion allgemein waren recht spontaner Natur, sodass bike-mäßig alles auf die schnelle hergerichtet werden musste. Hauptproblem war das Chisel von Sohn II, welches keine Ösen zum Anbringen eines Gepäckträgers aufwies. Es galt ja auch, Zelte und Kochzeugs zu transportieren, bzw. gerecht unter uns drei aufzuteilen. Mit schnell besorgten Teilen vom Baumarkt und etwas Improvisation war dann aber auch das Chisel knapp vor Tourstart mit'nem Gepäckträger ausgestattet.
> ...


Wow, schön!!
Wie alt sind die Kids?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (29. August 2021)

drWalliser schrieb:


> Wow, schön!!
> Wie alt sind die Kids?


Na ja, Kids war mal. Jetzt sind sie 17 und 19. Sie sind also aus freien Stücken mitgefahren .
Jeder hatte zwar sein Handy dabei und WLAN gibt es auf jedem Campingplatz, aber trotzdem: Rund um die Uhr mit seinen Kindern Radfahren, Zelten und sonst wie zusammen Spaß haben (z.B. eine Schubkarre Holz an zwei Abenden am Flußufer verfeuern)  ist, wie soll ich es ausdrücken..., ist das totale Glück im Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Ziegen und Hund,


Bilder??? 💁‍♂️


----------



## friederjohannes (30. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bilder??? 💁‍♂️


Sorry, keine gemacht. Der Hund sah mich zunächst als Bedrohung für die Ziegen und ich daher den Hund als Bedrohung für meine körperliche Unversehrtheit. Hatte also keine Zeit/Mumm für Bilder.


----------



## Balkanbiker (30. August 2021)

Mit einem bulgarischen Hirtenhund würde ich auch nicht Scherzen!


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2021)

waren das die, die so ungefähr kuhgröße haben?


----------



## friederjohannes (30. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> waren das die, die so ungefähr kuhgröße haben?


Dieser war mindestens drei Meter groß! Ich schwör!


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2021)

"Karakatschan"
nur unwesentlich kleiner als Kangals 🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (30. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> "Karakatschan"
> nur unwesentlich kleiner als Kangals 🤭


Kannte ich vorher nicht, aber der Vergleich der Bildersuche mit meiner Erinnerung ergibt ein Match.


----------



## seblubb (30. August 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Vergleich der Bildersuche mit meiner Erinnerung


vergleiche ich die Bildersuche mit deinen Erzählungen bist du n Lappen


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Sorry, keine gemacht. Der Hund sah mich zunächst als Bedrohung für die Ziegen und ich daher den Hund als Bedrohung für meine körperliche Unversehrtheit. Hatte also keine Zeit/Mumm für Bilder.


In Ungarn wäre das nicht passiert. Die Hirtenhunde dort sind groß gewachsene Ratten mit lustiger Frisur. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## sechsmalpapa (30. August 2021)

Moins aus dem Tecklenburger Land.
Hübscher Faden hier, ich lese schon ein Weilchen mit.
Bin ein wenig ratlos ob ich hier mit meinem Radl richtig bin.
Zu den Rennrädern gehört es trotz Rennlenker schon mal nicht. Für ein Gravel fehlen die Scheibenbremsen, deshalb mal hier:
Feierabendrunde nach 3 Wochen Dauereinsatz

Es ist nicht schön, aber passt und läuft prima für mich alten Kerl.
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## meinhardon (30. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> In Ungarn wäre das nicht passiert. Die Hirtenhunde dort sind groß gewachsene Ratten mit lustiger Frisur. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung






gehört in meine all Time Favoriten Liste, der Hund ist ebenso super


----------



## friederjohannes (30. August 2021)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> Moins aus dem Tecklenburger Land.
> Hübscher Faden hier, ich lese schon ein Weilchen mit.
> Bin ein wenig ratlos ob ich hier mit meinem Radl richtig bin.
> Zu den Rennrädern gehört es trotz Rennlenker schon mal nicht. Für ein Gravel fehlen die Scheibenbremsen, deshalb mal hier:
> ...



Zugegeben, so ein klassischer Tria-Aufsatz ist schwer verdaulich, aber davon abgesehen ist es doch ein sehr hübsches Rad! r/xbiking würde es lieben. Die Flasche am Sitzrohr sieht aber aus als würde sie verdächtige Flecken im Schritt machen  🤔


----------



## stahlinist (30. August 2021)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> passt und läuft prima


Jackpot!
Hässlich? Ja gut, ich würde eher sagen: unprätentiös.
Zum Beispiel gefällt mir persönlich die gewählte Kombination aus klassischem Bike-Vorbau und Bocklenker an dem Rad sogar richtig gut. Da stehen nämlich gar nicht so viele Lösungsvarianten zur Auswahl, wenn's dann auch noch passen soll. So aber ist's schlicht und einfach und keine Bastellösung


----------



## sechsmalpapa (30. August 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> so ein klassischer Tria-Aufsatz ist schwer verdaulich


Ja, er ist unglaublich hässlich, aber gefühlt spart er 15-20% Kraft. Bau ich ihn ab, gefällt mir das Rad natürlich besser, aber er fehlt mir dann...


friederjohannes schrieb:


> Die Flasche am Sitzrohr sieht aber aus als würde sie verdächtige Flecken im Schritt machen


Ja, sieht so aus, aber die leere Flasche die zur Tarnung für das Feierabend-Bier..


stahlinist schrieb:


> So aber ist's schlicht und einfach und keine Bastellösung


Korrekt, danke 🙂


----------



## DeliriumTrails (31. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Mit einem bulgarischen Hirtenhund würde ich auch nicht Scherzen!



Wurde dieses Jahr von einen Hirten Hund auf Korsika gebissen, sehr tiefe Wunde! 
Die anderen Begegnungen waren friedlich, man wurde von den Hunden nur freundlich von der Herde weg begleitet.

Der eine ist jedoch mit so einer Geschwindigkeit um die Ecke gekommen, keine Chance, hat sofort gebissen.
War auf einer öffentliche Strasse und ausgeschilderten Velo Route. Hat mir dann fürs erste gereicht.


----------



## jalgrattad (31. August 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Wurde dieses Jahr von einen Hirten Hund auf Korsika gebissen, sehr tiefe Wunde!


Üble Sache. Hatte ich bisher zum Glück noch nicht und daher ein paar Fragen. 
Hat der Hund dann von Dir abgelassen, oder kam ein Hirte? Bzw. wie hast Du in der Situation gehandelt? Erstmal muß man sich ja vor weiteren Angriffen sichern, oder? 
Und was macht man dann bzw. was geht noch? 112 rufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeliriumTrails (1. September 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Üble Sache. Hatte ich bisher zum Glück noch nicht und daher ein paar Fragen.
> Hat der Hund dann von Dir abgelassen, oder kam ein Hirte? Bzw. wie hast Du in der Situation gehandelt? Erstmal muß man sich ja vor weiteren Angriffen sichern, oder?
> Und was macht man dann bzw. was geht noch? 112 rufen?



Für den Hund galt der Biss ja nur zum anspornen, hat er auch. Wenn der dich nicht weiterlassen möchte, nun ja, dann geht es nicht mehr weiter...

In der Theorie:
Anhalten, Bike zwischen dir und den Hund bringen und entsprechend versetzen. Anschreien, oder Pfefferspray (hatte ich dabei). Nicht durch die Herde durch, Freilaufrasseln oder schnelle Bewegungen. Hund wird nur aggressiver. Dann warten bis der Hirte kommt und oder Polizei anrufen.


Praxis:
PANIK, Biss, Vollgas durch die Herde, von vorne kommt der zweite und aus den Hang der dritte Hund!!! Noch mehr Panik, noch mehr Vollgas, Hunde bleiben locker dran.
Hirte war nicht zu sehen, bei den nächsten Häusern stand verdächtiger Landrover mit Hundezwinger auf Ladefläche. Hirte sieht die Wunde und den zitternden Radler, kommt auf mich zu und fragt ob ich gestürzt bin, sage dass es ein Hund war. Nickt, dreht sich um und geht ins Haus 
Polizei: Kann man nichts machen, wenn wir Hirten fragen sind es Wildhunde und nicht Ihre. Abschiessen dürfen sie nicht, Prozess zu aufwändig. Welcome to Corse  

Aber egal, weiter mit Bilder


----------



## jalgrattad (1. September 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Praxis


Verstehe, jede Menge Adrenalin im Spiel, daher erstmal Schmerzverdrängung.



DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Wildhunde


Die hab ich bisher als letztlich nicht so gefährlich erlebt, da nicht besonders selbstbewußt.
Die, die ich gesehen habe, waren entweder in städtischen Parks (Ukraine) oder am Rand der Dörfer (Sizilien) anzutreffen. In eine Meute reinfahren würde ich trotzdem nicht, dann lieber einen anderen Weg nehmen.


----------



## shibby68 (1. September 2021)




----------



## Forester76 (2. September 2021)

Schichtende!


----------



## shellshock (2. September 2021)

An der Oder: 








Etwas Stalker-Atmosphäre


----------



## jalgrattad (2. September 2021)

Stahl auf Stahl


----------



## shibby68 (3. September 2021)

Alu auf Alu


----------



## Deleted 482522 (3. September 2021)

Gestern mit dem Alpenchallenge und dem Anhänger zur Arbeit:






Ich musste ein bisschen länger arbeiten als vorgesehen, daher liess ich den Hänger bei der Arbeit stehen:








Heute konnte ich ihn doch noch seiner Bestimmung zuführen: ein Harass alkoholfreies Bier und ein 3m-Brett mussten nach Hause transportiert werden. Geil, was mit dem Kinderanhänger alles möglich ist


----------



## jalgrattad (3. September 2021)

drWalliser schrieb:


> ein Harass


Bitte um interkulturelle Aufklärung: ist das einfach eine Getränkekiste oder noch was spezielleres (Größe, Anzahl Pfandflaschen, Standardinhalt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (4. September 2021)

Er hat das Velo mit dem Harass den Stutz im Tobel hochgestossen 😁

20x0.5l

Ich hatte den Hund im Anhänger und bin damit bis zum letzten Parkplatz gefahren.



Anschliessend eine kleine Bergwanderung.








Und dann mit Hund und Anhänger wieder heim.


----------



## stahlinist (4. September 2021)

HARASS = Hallenradspitzensport
Em Schwobaland sechsch zom Harass "Rähmle"


----------



## DerHackbart (5. September 2021)

Ich führe mein MAXX Stahtrecker aktuell Mal wieder an der niederländischen Küste aus. Er fristet dabei sein Dasein aber meist als Lastesel um Kind und Kegel zum Strand und zurück zu transportieren...





Dabei fällt dann gern Mal auf, dass der Rahmen nicht soooo super steif ist... Aber egal, schee ist trotzdem.

Leider habe ich hie vor Ort dann festgestellt, dass am Alurahmen der Frau das Steuerrohr gerissen ist. 😢 Die obere Lagerschale dreht beim Lenken schon mit 😩
Und das, wo ihr das Rad gerade so gut gefallen hat.


----------



## friederjohannes (5. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich führe mein MAXX Stahtrecker aktuell Mal wieder an der niederländischen Küste aus. Er fristet dabei sein Dasein aber meist als Lastesel um Kind und Kegel zum Strand und zurück zu transportieren...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1334544
> 
> ...


Da wünsche ich euch, dass ihr bald was passendes als Ersatz findet! Ist ja leider nicht so einfach...


----------



## seblubb (5. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Leider habe ich hie vor Ort dann festgestellt, dass am Alurahmen der Frau das Steuerrohr gerissen ist. 😢 Die obere Lagerschale dreht beim Lenken schon mit 😩
> Und das, wo ihr das Rad gerade so gut gefallen hat.


Oh nein wie schlimm. Ein Aluratt muss durch n Stahlaufbau (wo bleibt der verdammte Link zum Aufbaufaden?  ) ersetzt werden 🤭


Aber im Urlaub latürnich nicht zu gebrauchen 🙄


----------



## friederjohannes (5. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Oh nein wie schlimm. Ein Aluratt muss durch n Stahlaufbau (wo bleibt der verdammte Link zum Aufbaufaden?  ) ersetzt werden 🤭
> 
> 
> Aber im Urlaub latürnich nicht zu gebrauchen 🙄


Obacht, beim  falschen Hasen  ist man vor Würfel-Alu nicht sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (5. September 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich euch, dass ihr bald was passendes als Ersatz findet! Ist ja leider nicht so einfach...


Wirklich nicht... Es soll halt ein sehr entspanntes Stadtrad werden.

Werde mich wie üblich Und dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen und ggf alle Anbauteile umziehen.

Bei eBay habe ich auch schon was auf der Watchlist...



seblubb schrieb:


> Oh nein wie schlimm. Ein Aluratt muss durch n Stahlaufbau (wo bleibt der verdammte Link zum Aufbaufaden?  ) ersetzt werden 🤭
> 
> 
> Aber im Urlaub latürnich nicht zu gebrauchen 🙄



Extra für dich sogar in Stahl...

https://www.ebay.de/itm/28-Boettche...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


Frau ist aber skeptisch und hätte gern was in einer freundlicheren Farbe.


----------



## seblubb (5. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Extra für dich sogar in Stahl...
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/28-Boettche...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0
> 
> ...


Lol, nichtma Boost und Platz für n Traktorreifen 🤭

Edit: Eckdaten sind also 1", Kettenschaltung und Felgenbremse?

Edit: drück ihr ne Kiste Farbdosen in die Hand: 








						Damenrad Rahmen Stahl Fahrrad 53 cm cm 28" retro  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Damenrad Rahmen Stahl Fahrrad 53 cm cm 28" retro in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## friederjohannes (5. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> also 1",


Mein schrottradgeeichter Blick sagt, das ist dicker als bei den meisten Schrottrennrädern, also 1 1/8"


----------



## seblubb (5. September 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Mein schrottradgeeichter Blick sagt, das ist dicker als bei den meisten Schrottrennrädern, also 1 1/8"


Wo? Karpootratt, sein Link oder mein Link, er selbst?

Müssten alle 1" haben 🤓


----------



## friederjohannes (5. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wo? Karpootratt, sein Link oder mein Link, er selbst?
> 
> Müssten alle 1" haben 🤓


Karpootratt latürnich


----------



## dasspice (5. September 2021)

Ich war heute morgen mit meinem GT Timberline unterwegs.








Blick auf Koblenz und Neuwieder Becken.




Am Ende waren 2:15 Stunden.
Gruss Heino


----------



## DerHackbart (5. September 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Obacht, beim  falschen Hasen  ist man vor Würfel-Alu nicht sicher!


Für wahr... Frau gefällt natürlich sowas:









						Cube Ella Ride avocado´n´cream
					

Retro-styling, Shimano-versnellingen en het comfort van voorvering - fietsen in stijl



					www.cube.eu
				






seblubb schrieb:


> Lol, nichtma Boost und Platz für n Traktorreifen 🤭
> 
> Edit: Eckdaten sind also 1", Kettenschaltung und Felgenbremse?
> 
> ...



Frau braucht kein Rad für Urban Downhill sondern Urban Uphill.
Dabei soll so aufrecht gesessen werden die die Königin zu Angelsachsen.

Das Karpootrad hat 1". Wenn der "neue" Rahmen das auch hätte war's kein Schaden, da dann Vorbauhöhe easy zu justieren und vorhandene Teile übernommen werden könnten. Gleiches gilt für Felgenbremse und BSA. Der 3x9 Antrieb soll auch mit, da bedarfsgerecht untersetzt. Somit fallen die meisten günstigen Stahlrahmen raus, da nur für Nabenschaltung gedacht...

Es wird wohl auf irgend eine Möhre aus den Kleinanzeigen rauslaufen, die ich zerrupfe, neu Lacke und mit den alten Teilen wieder aufbaue.
Vorteil, Frau kann Probe fahren und sagen ob ihr die sitzposition passt.

An ihrem anderen Rad wird namlich nur noch gemäkelt es sei zu unbequem, obwohl das auch schon sehr auf Komfort getrimmt wurde.

Nun aber zurück zur Galerie... Ich widme mich weiter meinem Träger Heineken aus der pfandfreien Dose.


----------



## friederjohannes (5. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Für wahr... Frau gefällt natürlich sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eieiei. Ich muss meinen Blick wohl wieder neu eichen 😬 Diese modernen Räder tun mir nicht gut.


----------



## DerHackbart (5. September 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Eieiei. Ich muss meinen Blick wohl wieder neu eichen 😬 Diese modernen Räder tun mir nicht gut.


Ja, schön ist anders... Sieht halt alles aus wie die motorisierten Räder. Soll ja günstig in der Herstellung sein.  🙄


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Es wird wohl auf irgend eine Möhre aus den Kleinanzeigen rauslaufen, die ich zerrupfe, neu Lacke und mit den alten Teilen wieder aufbaue.
> Vorteil, Frau kann Probe fahren und sagen ob ihr die sitzposition passt.


Kannst ja mal die Anforderungen durchfunken, dann schau ich morgen mal in der Bikekitchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (6. September 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal die Anforderungen durchfunken, dann schau ich morgen mal in der Bikekitchen


Danke fürs Angebot. Aber vor Ort Kauf bietet sich wahrscheinlich eher an. 

Wenn ich aber vor Ort nicht fündig werde, melde ich mich.


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot. Aber vor Ort Kauf bietet sich wahrscheinlich eher an.
> 
> Wenn ich aber vor Ort nicht fündig werde, melde ich mich.


Wäre dann ja kein Kauf


----------



## Bener (6. September 2021)

@DerHackbart Hätte da auch was, PN ist schon geschickt...


----------



## DerHackbart (6. September 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wäre dann ja kein Kauf


Geht eher darum, die Frau sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlen muss. Habe ihr schon zu viele Räder gebaut um mir danach das Gejammer anzuhören.  😁


----------



## Remstalhunter (6. September 2021)

Forester76 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1332638Schichtende!


Sehr schickes Rad! Was ist das für ein Hersteller bzw von wem ist der Rahmen?


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2021)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad! Was ist das für ein Hersteller bzw von wem ist der Rahmen?


Ist ein Commencal FCB


----------



## Molucla (7. September 2021)

Mein Arbeitstier


----------



## friederjohannes (7. September 2021)

Molucla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1335471Anhang anzeigen 1335472
> Mein Arbeitstier


Schickes Reise-Maultier 
Wie gefällt es dir so im Alltag? Alles robust? Nervt das doch sehr kleine VR im Alltag?


----------



## Molucla (7. September 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Schickes Reise-Maultier
> Wie gefällt es dir so im Alltag? Alles robust? Nervt das doch sehr kleine VR im Alltag?


Danke, alles robust. Ich fahre auch sonst viele Räder mit kleinen Reifen (also Falträder), das macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Es ist natürlich wackeliger als bei einem "normalen" Lastenrad, aber man gewöhnlich dran und kommt ohne Probleme zurecht. Natürlich hat man auch etwas weniger Platz für Beladung als bei einem großen Lastend, alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Dafür kann ich es Treppen hochtragen, es hochkant in nen Aufzug stellen oder eben dies:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2021)

die kiste zum klappen ist richtig "mitgedacht" 👍


----------



## Triturbo (7. September 2021)

Made in Germany find ich auch ganz fein


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2021)

Müsste es halt als Rahmenset geben


----------



## Forester76 (7. September 2021)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad! Was ist das für ein Hersteller bzw von wem ist der Rahmen?


Ist ein Commencal FCB, Grösse M.


----------



## dudsen (7. September 2021)

Geschafft. 

Wollte dieses Jahr unbedingt einen ersten overnighter mit meiner kleinen machen. 

War anstrengend aber toll, auch wenn es nur 84Km waren. Der Rückweg war eine besondere Herausforderung, da ich die 42Km in 3,5h schaffen musste um die Klene pünktlich in die Schule zu bekommen. 

Die knapp 35Kg Zuladung waren hart an der körperlichen wie materiellen Belastungsgrenze. Das Rad fährt sich mit solo Zuladung super, fast besser wie ohne, aber war hier eindeutig überfordert. 

Egal, hat sich wie immer sehr gelohnt.

War allein mit ihr während der Vorbereitung und dem Packen und sie hat so brav gewartet. Also gab es einen Lolli.




Das Zelt, das aufbauen, ihre Matte und Schlafsack, alles war so aufregend.




Erstes (kleines) Feuer.




Magic red light.




Wir so.




Es schläft sich ganz gut im freien.




Der leider etwas stressige Morgen, da es Samstag geregnet haben sollte und ich so den Montag Morgen frei nahm. Waren Sonntag auf Montag unterwegs... Schule, Arbeit und der ganze Driss... Zeit für einen Kaffee und kleines Frühstück gab es aber noch.


----------



## Bener (8. September 2021)

Seeeehr geil! 🚴‍♀️🔥☕🏕️

Bekomm auch gerade intensives "Draußen-Weh"... 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2021)

Forester76 schrieb:


> Ist ein Commencal FCB, Grösse M.Anhang anzeigen 1335888Anhang anzeigen 1335889Anhang anzeigen 1335890


Ungewöhnlich, dass da hinten ne Steckachse und vorne ein Schnellspanner vorgesehen ist. Aber sehr Dynamo-freundlich. 



dudsen schrieb:


> Die knapp 35Kg Zuladung waren hart an der körperlichen wie materiellen Belastungsgrenze. Das Rad fährt sich mit solo Zuladung super, fast besser wie ohne, aber war hier eindeutig überfordert.


Du solltest den Rahmen besser gegen was Robusteres tauschen


----------



## MLOutlaw (8. September 2021)

op n Dieck


----------



## dudsen (8. September 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du solltest den Rahmen besser gegen was Robusteres tauschen



Was wären Deine Empfehlungen?

Denke das die Kleine höchstens noch nächsten Sommer hinten drauf mitfährt. Mit 15, statt 35Kg, fährt sich das Teil ganz gut, ich selber komm auf die 75Kg.

Als nächstes wird sie hoffentlich mit eigenem Rad unterwegs sein und am Anhänger gezogen werden. Wie sich das allerdings auf die Fahreigenschaft auswirkt muss ich noch rausfinden.


----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2021)

dudsen schrieb:


> Was wären Deine Empfehlungen?


Egal, es geht ja primär darum, dass der jetzige Rahmen frei wird 😁


----------



## dudsen (8. September 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Egal, es geht ja primär darum, dass der jetzige Rahmen frei wird 😁



Ich bin schockiert!


----------



## nightwolf (9. September 2021)

Unterwegs in Lothringen
Es troepfelt leise


----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2021)

Chez Rudy in Bar sur Aube (10)
Regen hat jetzt nach 80 km aufgehört


----------



## DerHackbart (10. September 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Chez Rudy in Bar sur Aube (10)
> Regen hat jetzt nach 80 km aufgehört
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1337439


Wo geht's hin?


----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wo geht's hin?


Muss schauen wie ich vorankomme
Am Mittwoch noch 127km nach dem Bureau, gestern 220, heute Regen ... 
Fuehl mich grad ganz wohl Chez Rudy 😁

Atlantikkueste und dann zum Schiffshebewerk in Montech waere geplant.
Dann Rueckweg. Muss halt sehen was das Wetter so vorhat.
Ich hab mich fuer Donnerstag 23. als back to work angemeldet. Das ist in etwa der Zeitraum fuer den der verspaetete Sommer angesetzt war / ist. Laenger wollte ich gar nicht riskieren


----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2021)

Hier bin ich gefuehlt schon 100 mal gefahren und auch jedesmal  mit Gegenwind  ...

Aber noch nie zur Erntezeit ☝️

Man sieht hier im Rest vom Jahr niemanden 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (10. September 2021)

Heute war der vorerst letzte Einsatz des Neutrinos in Bulgarien, Montag geht's zurück und bis dahin ist die ganze Zeit schon verplant. Dafür war's wieder richtig gut.

Ich bin übrigens offensichtlich nicht der einzige 20 Zoll-Fan in den Rila-Bergen:





Hier ein Stück weiter oben:





Da kommt das Ziel in Sicht, die Pyramiden von Stob, da muss ich offensichtlich hoch:





Und so sieht's aus der Nähe aus:





Und zum Schluss noch ein @a.nienie signature-Foto:


----------



## hotep (11. September 2021)

Auf ins Gebirge!





Ziel: diese Hirtenhütte im hintersten Gschnitztal





Einziger Haken: zur Hütte gehören 60 Stück Jungvieh, die in hochalpinem Gelände gehütet werden müssen. 

Dafür ist die Umgebung ganz nett. Vor der Hütte:





Hinter der Hütte:





Das nächste bewohnte Gebäude ist 5 km (und viele hm) entfernt. Die Hütte hat eine eigene Quelle und einen kleinen Sonnenkollektor zum Smartphone aufladen. Gekühlt wird im Brunnen, gekocht wird am Holzofen. Die Hütte liegt genau am Alpenhauptkamm, umgeben von 3000er Gipfeln.

Das ist mein achter Sommer hier heroben, dieses Mal aber leider nur für eine Woche als Vertretung. Mein Rekord als Hirte auf dieser Hütte war über 2 Monate - was für ein Luxus! 

Und was man hier für Zeug findet:









Almige Grüße aus Lapones!


----------



## Balkanbiker (11. September 2021)

So eine Alpzeit ist schon was Feines, vor allem wenn neben der Arbeit etwas Zeit für die Berge bleibt. Nur dein Fahrrad erscheint mir etwas sportlich. Auf unserer Alp hätte es eher ein Enduro gebraucht.


----------



## nightwolf (11. September 2021)

Heute vormittag hats schon wieder geregnet 
Schuhe sind immer noch feucht 😁


----------



## MLOutlaw (11. September 2021)




----------



## sechsmalpapa (11. September 2021)

@hotep 

Donnerlittchen 
Schöne Aktion mit einem schönen Bike. Ist der Rennradlenker original?


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2021)

Boah Centre / Berry = endlich flacher 😁 

Gestern Abend lief es nochmal recht gut ☝️


----------



## hotep (12. September 2021)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion mit einem schönen Bike. Ist der Rennradlenker original?


Besten Dank! Bekommen hab ich das Rad so:





Es war aber auch dieser Variante erhältlich:


----------



## hotep (12. September 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Auf unserer Alp hätte es eher ein Enduro gebraucht.


Auf unserer auch. Am besten ein Fatbike Enduro mit Stützrädern. Und den Fabio Wibmer dazu als Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (12. September 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Boah Centre / Berry = endlich flacher 😁
> 
> *Gestern Abend lief es nochmal recht gut* ☝️
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1338410



An der Bar oder auf dem Rad? 😁


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2021)

Bar gabs gestern Abend keine mehr 😁
Erst wieder siehe Bild ... für meinen_ geht-nicht-ohne _Morgenkaffee


----------



## Deleted 482522 (12. September 2021)

Heute Morgen mal wieder eine Runde mit meinem sehbehinderten Stoker, rauf zu den Mayens de My:




Le Sublage, Le Sérac und und wahrscheinlich Le Pucé. Auf den Sublage kann man gerüchteweise von hinten raufwandern, muss ich mal ausprobieren.




Mit einem 70er durch die Rebberge runterrauschen hat schon was - für das Foto haben wir aber trotzdem kurz gebremst 




Solo zurück ins Dorf war trotz Karneval unlustig: ich hatte vergessen, den Akku zu laden, und so musste ich alles mit Eco und Tour hochfahren - nach der 4000er-Tour von gestern eine üble Sache 




Hier gibt es das beste Roggenbrot des Wallis 




Am Nachmittag fuhr ich unmotorisiert zur Badestelle.












jalgrattad schrieb:


> Bitte um interkulturelle Aufklärung: ist das einfach eine Getränkekiste oder noch was spezielleres (Größe, Anzahl Pfandflaschen, Standardinhalt)


Einfach eine Getränkekiste


----------



## jalgrattad (12. September 2021)

Ok, danke, versuch ich mir zu merken.
Parkieren und grillieren verwende ich auch gelegentlich, diese Varianten finde ich irgendwie gut


----------



## friederjohannes (13. September 2021)

Ich hab doch noch ein letztes "unterwegs mit dem Trekkingbike" Bild aus dem Urlaub:





Auf dass es den Rückflug genauso unversehrt übersteht.


----------



## shibby68 (13. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Ok, danke, versuch ich mir zu merken.
> Parkieren und grillieren verwende ich auch gelegentlich, diese Varianten finde ich irgendwie gut


Solche Ausdruecke heissen tatsaechlich *Helvetismen*
Ich kannte lang nur Austriazismen (Paradeiser, Karfiol, Obers, ...)
Aber zurueck in den franzoesischen Sprachraum 😁 - 'Bar' bedeutet AFAIK nix weiter als dass der Laden auch Getraenke ohne Essen dazu anbieten darf 😄


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2021)

Spoiler: Aufloesung



Tomaten Blumenkohl Schlagsahne


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2021)

Mittlerweile bin ich mit dem Schiff von Royan ueber die Gironde gefahren


----------



## stahlinist (14. September 2021)

Sehr wahrscheinlich letzter Tag mit über 25 Krad Zellsijus für dieses Jahr hier. Konnte ich zum Glück noch mit über vier Stunden auf'm Ratt mitnehmen. Sommer lässt uns aber definitiv wieder sitzen


----------



## sechsmalpapa (15. September 2021)

@stahlinist 

Vier Stunden sind ein Geschenk. Glückwunsch.
Du fährst von Continental den AT-Ride, zufrieden?
Ich fahre den Speed Ride seit erst 200km. Der rollt prima, sammelt allerdings Steinchen.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## stahlinist (15. September 2021)

Fahre den AT Ride nur vorne mit Latex und knapp 1,8 bar auf 17 mm Hornweite.
In der Konfiguration bin ich sehr zufrieden, da auf Asphalt leichtlaufend und griffig im Gelände.
Stark bei Nässe und das auch, wenn's kalt ist.


----------



## Spezi66 (15. September 2021)

So langsam kann man den kommenden Herbst schon spüren.


----------



## DerHackbart (15. September 2021)

So, meine Frau durfte heute die ersten Meter mit dem "neuen" Rad fahren...





Allerdings nur wenige, dann hat sich der 25 Jahre alte Schlauch mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet. 🤣

Extra was aus Stahl gekauft, damit ich nicht vollends als Würfel Aluist verschrien werde.

Ein bisschen was ist dran zu tun, aber das soll so.


----------



## goodie (15. September 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Auf ins Gebirge!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1337869
> 
> ...



Wow, echt schön - Gegend und Fahrrad. Ich dachte du kannst nur mit 26 Zoll fahren.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## nightwolf (16. September 2021)

Mittlerweile bin ich in Tarn-et-Garonne (82) angekommen.
Tretlager hat Spiel und der Sitzbereich meldet ebenfalls Verschleisserscheinungen. Immerhin konnte ich gestern eine kleine Tube Babycreme ergattern ... Dann hab ich noch in einer Werkstatt um einen 'Schluck' WD40 geschnorrt mit dem Effekt, dass der Patron mir eine_ fast leere_ Pulle geschenkt hat 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sechsmalpapa (16. September 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Fahre den AT Ride nur vorne


Danke für dein Fazit. Es bleibt nur noch die Frage; welchen Reifen fährst du hinten?


----------



## nightwolf (16. September 2021)

Hier nun mein zweites Unbedingthinwillziel nach dem Atlantik-Baden in Arcachon - die Wasserkeilanlage von Montech (82)
Alles ist neu angemalt, politisch korrekt und LGBTQ ready mit viel Lila 😁
Ich hatte die Anlage mal im TV gesehen, da war alles recht zammgerostet.
_Funktionieren tuts allerdings immer noch nicht _😜

Aber extra Fahrradrastplatz (Halte Velo 😁 ) mit Sanitaeranlage


----------



## nightwolf (17. September 2021)

So jetzt loest sich auch noch der hintere Reifen auf ... 🙄
_Leider schwierig zu fotografieren mit dem Spielzeug_

Ich bin zum Glueck noch wenige Minuten vor der Mittagspause beim Baumarkt eingetroffen ... 😌
Das haette jetzt noch gefehlt, dass ich da zu spaet bin nur weil ich vorher noch Brotzeit gemacht habe


----------



## dasspice (17. September 2021)

Es geht doch nichts über die guten Baumarktreifen.🙂
Ich habe auch noch 2 Satz im Keller liegen (26+28)


----------



## olev (17. September 2021)

das ist mir früher gefühlt auf jeder Frankreich-Sommer-Tour passiert - jetzt aber schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## nightwolf (17. September 2021)

olev schrieb:


> das ist mir früher gefühlt auf jeder Frankreich-Sommer-Tour passiert - jetzt aber schon lange nicht mehr.


Schlauch habe ich schon ein paarmal nachgekauft, Reifen ist Premiere.
Ich verstehe das gar nicht so richtig.
Ich musste doch hinten umspeichen. Da haette mir das auffallen muessen. Oder dieser Riss ist erst spaeter passiert ... nur halt wie ... Mit dem Reiserad war ich zuletzt wenig unterwegs 😢 

Normalerweise schreibe ich auf / nach jeder Tour eine 'Maengelliste Reiserad' die dann bis zur naechsten Tour abgearbeitet wird.
Der HR Reifen haette aber eigentlich noch locker halten muessen bzw. speziell dieses Aufreissen der Seitenflanke ist atypisch 🙄

Naja und Tretlagerspiel ist auch unterwegs erst eingetreten


----------



## hotep (18. September 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Wow, echt schön - Gegend und Fahrrad


Dankeschön!



goodie schrieb:


> Ich dachte du kannst nur mit 26 Zoll


Bin Veloholiker und fahre daher alles - so wie ein echter Alki alles säuft


----------



## nightwolf (18. September 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Bin Veloholiker und fahre daher alles - so wie ein echter Alki alles säuft


Das koennte beinahe von mir sein 😁
In beiderlei Hinsicht

Tretlager ist seit gestern Abend *NEU*
Ich bin an einem Laden vorbei gekommen (edit: Der haette kein Ersatzteil gehabt), wusste aber von einem anderen Laden (dort hatten sie eins), und ich durfte dort in die Werkstatt

Ich hab gesagt, entweder gleich machen, oder ich fahre lieber auf Risiko weiter.


----------



## hotep (18. September 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das koennte beinahe von mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (18. September 2021)

Tuscany-Trail: 470km, 8000hm, in 5 Tagen.

Kona Sutra Ultd mit Vittoria Mezcal Race 2,25.


----------



## olev (18. September 2021)

@drWalliser sammelt im Gravelfaden Gipfel by fair means (zuletzt irgend so ein 3000er), da dachte ich mir: Das könnte ich auch mal wieder machen. Allerdings war ich heute als Hundesitter vorgesehen, darum hab ich mir etwas elektrische Unterstützung gegönnt. Den Höhepunkt des Tages hatte ich eh schon mal komplett per Muskelkraft erreicht und der Schlussaufstieg zum Wanderstart hat 1200hm. Da freut es den Hund, wenn er nur 1 Stunde (+ die Stunde Anfahrt von zu Hause) statt mindestens 2 im Hänger sitzen muss.

Wobei, von wegen sitzen: Die letzten 200hm sind gut steil, da hab ich den Anhänger etwas entlastet.







Anschliessend wurde gewandert, also wenn nicht gerade Pause gemacht wurde.
Bauchkühlpause:




Mittagspause:




AufdenMenschwartenpause:




Gipfelpause:




Nachhauseblickpause:




Leichteerschöpfungspause:


----------



## Rommos (19. September 2021)

…auf geht´ s zum Wertstoffhof  🤗


----------



## singletrailer67 (19. September 2021)

Zügig unterwegs mit kleinem Gepäck bei Rund um die Kö...














LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## stahlinist (19. September 2021)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Kona Sutra Ultd mit Vittoria Mezcal Race 2,25.


Wieso gibt's hier keinen Button für "Pörbl-Pörn-König"?


----------



## nightwolf (20. September 2021)

Der zweiten Regennacht in Folge bin ich auf die Weichei Methode ausgewichen.
Mit der Weiterfahrt lasse ich mir auch noch etwas Zeit 😁 
Sollte jemals wer von Euch in einem B&B Hotel naechtigen: Nehmt zum Fruehstueck das Taschenmesser mit, die haben da nur voll primitive Einweg Holzmesserchen, die splittern schon beim scharf anschauen 😳😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstrasen (21. September 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Zügig unterwegs mit kleinem Gepäck bei Rund um die Kö...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1341748
> Anhang anzeigen 1341749
> ...





Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Kunstrasen (21. September 2021)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


Bilder vergessen:


----------



## stahlinist (22. September 2021)

Sekundäräquinoktium -
bisschen an des Mains Gestaden den Anfängen des Farbenwandels der Natur auf der Spur. Lange Schatten schon zur Mittagszeit.




Prächtiges Gatter zum gleichermaßen prächtigen Konventgarten des Klosters Seligenstadt. Hier zwar verschlossen, so ist doch der freie Zugang über andere Eingänge möglich und unbedingt zu empfehlen.




Stillleben - im umfassenden Wortsinn




Aber nur, bis meine Große die Kastanien findet und alle einsammelt - das gibt die nächsten Wochen dann wieder ein mächtiges Geklacker zu Hause und die Sammlung findet sich noch nach Monaten verteilt unter Schränken, Sofa, Heizungen,...

@sechsmalpapa : hinten läuft der SpeedKingCX. Macht, was er soll. Auf befestigtem Untergrund flink und bissig, im Gelände schnell am Ausbrechen.


----------



## firefly27 (24. September 2021)

Im August war ich mit meinen beiden Mädels (fast 9 und 6 Jahre) für 5 Tage auf einem Teilstück des Weserradwegs unterwegs. Mit der Fuhre bleibt keiner zurück.

Abfahrt:




Das Wetter war sehr durchwachsen angesagt, da haben wir lieber genug trockenen Platz mitgenommen.




Unterwegs...


----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2021)

zu geil!
wie kommt ihr mit dem langlaster durch die ganzen sperren? zumindest bei uns sind die radwege gerne mit zwei so metallbügeln gegen mofas und co. gesichert...


----------



## dasspice (25. September 2021)

firefly27 schrieb:


> Mit der Fuhre bleibt keiner zurück.


Braucht man für dieses Gefährt einen Führerschein?


----------



## seblubb (25. September 2021)

dasspice schrieb:


> Braucht man für dieses Gefährt einen Führerschein?


C1E müsste das sein ☝️


----------



## goodie (25. September 2021)

dasspice schrieb:


> Braucht man für dieses Gefährt einen Führerschein?



Ich frage mich eher, wie gross der Wendekreis ist. Oder muss man erst zum nächsten Kreisverkehr radeln, bevor man die Richtung wechseln kann...


----------



## firefly27 (25. September 2021)

Hat alles gepasst. Und der Wendekreis ist durch die Gelenke kleiner als gedacht. Selbst wenden auf einer Brücke auf einem kombinierten Fuß-/Radweg war kein Problem.


----------



## sadburai (26. September 2021)

firefly27 schrieb:


> Hat alles gepasst. Und der Wendekreis ist durch die Gelenke kleiner als gedacht. Selbst wenden auf einer Brücke auf einem kombinierten Fuß-/Radweg war kein Problem.


welcher Anhänger ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (26. September 2021)

sadburai schrieb:


> welcher Anhänger ist das?


Müsste der hier sein:





						Carry Freedom Y-Frame Small Lastenanhänger
					

Carry Freedom Y-Frame Small Lastenanhänger - Ein einfacher, eleganter, praktischer Trailer. Jetzt onlin günstig kaufen!




					shop.planet-used.com


----------



## firefly27 (26. September 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Müsste der hier sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast.  Es ist der Carry Freedom Large, altes Modell.


----------



## Angemalt (1. Oktober 2021)

Mal wieder ne kleine Tour mit Übernachtung....war schön aber falsches Setup für unter 5 Grad...total unterschätzt.


----------



## seblubb (1. Oktober 2021)

Frische Pfannkuchen


----------



## Steff2250 (2. Oktober 2021)

War mal wieder in der City.....

 ... hier gibt es lecker Kekse ....

 ... im Bankenviertel.......

 .... und am Maschsee......



 ..... zu den Expo-Pavillons.......

 .. die von Ägyptern erbaut ? ......

 .... wer weiß es schon ....... weiter auf den Expo-Plaza ......



 .. es wird Herbst ..... ......

 ...... zurück durch den Bahnhofs Tunnel....

 .... und natürlich durch den Stadtpark......

 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## goodie (2. Oktober 2021)

Wow, schöne Bilder...


----------



## hotep (3. Oktober 2021)

Team Austroschrott am Ötztal-Radweg





Blick Richtung Obergurgl





Wettkampf in Hochgurgl - Motto: Wer baut wohl den hässlichsten Klotz auf den Berg?





Blick Richtung Tiefenbachferner - als ich klein war, guckten da nur ein paar Spitzen aus dem Eis





Wenn schon denn schon...





So 'schiach' war es zum Glück nur ganz oben. 

Ansonsten fast wie Urlaub!


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Oktober 2021)




----------



## magas (5. Oktober 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Team Austroschrott am Ötztal-Radweg



"Team Austroschrott"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (5. Oktober 2021)

magas schrieb:


> "Team Austroschrott"


Ein Katarga und ein Cheyenne - wie soll man sonst dazu sagen?


----------



## goodie (5. Oktober 2021)

Mach dein Katarga nicht so schlecht, es müsste der sehr leichte und dreifach konifizierte Rahmen (Supralite) sein. Meines Wissens recht leicht und schön gemacht.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## hotep (5. Oktober 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> dreifach konifiziert



Wow, Du kennst dich aber gut aus! 





Eigentlich fahre ich das Ding ja, weil es so unscheinbar ist. Das kann man überall stehenlassen, da schaut (außer dir) niemand genauer hin. 

Obwohl...














Und keinen interessiert es


----------



## magas (5. Oktober 2021)

die Katarga's aus dem Modelljahr von Deinem (1994 ?) waren damals in der Bike Bravo stets immer sehr gut bewertet worden, weil sie meist eine kpl. durchgängige Shimano Ausstattung hatten. Ich habe mir damals ein STX-RC gekauft (mehr war finanziell nicht drinnen) und das hatte tatsächlich vom Innenlager bis zur Kasette alles sortenrein und war keine Mogelpackung wie bei manchen Konkurenten - ein XT Schaltwerk aber sonst Alivio und Co.

Das Ultimate oder das Superlight von damals hätte ich gerne gehabt.


----------



## goodie (5. Oktober 2021)

Das Supralight von Katarga, wollte ich mir schon mehrfach kaufen. Leider nie die passende Rahmenhöhe dabei. Ich finde nett gemachter Rahmen, auch die Ausfallenden sieht man nicht jeden Tag.

Bei Kleinanzeigen ist schon länger eines drin (nicht meine Rahmenhöhe):









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Essen-Margarethenhöhe finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Kann man schon was draus machen:


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich so: „Wir bringen schnell das Paket weg“




Eine Stunde später:






Auf dem Heimweg noch bisschen den Rennradfahrern in den Nacken atmen (hier leider schon an einer kleinen Steigung):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (5. Oktober 2021)

nichts anderes darf passieren!


----------



## stahlinist (5. Oktober 2021)

@Balkanbiker : cool, kannte den "Unterfahrschutz" beim Pino noch gar nicht. Das macht die Mühle nochmal ein gutes Stück interessanter Was packst Du da so alles rein?


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Oktober 2021)

Unten passen auch 2 Getränkekästen drauf, allerdings gut festgezurrt, da sie seitlich etwas rausstehen.


----------



## shibby68 (9. Oktober 2021)

Family time


----------



## dudsen (10. Oktober 2021)

Das sah hier am Samstag nach einem letzten overnighter Wochenende aus. Also raus, wie immer zu spät, 15:30.




Nach einem bisschen Kanal, kam etwas Wald und später Wald am Kanal.




Knapp 40km später hing die Sonne recht tief und der Anblick einiger Pferde tat es uns an, das kleine Lager aufzuschlagen.




Ausblick aus dem Zelt am nächsten
Morgen.




Die Nacht war grenzwertig kalt und feucht.




Es hat sich aber gelohnt. Die Tiere hatten uns am Abend und nächsten Morgen, regelmässig besucht.




Zurück ging es, erfreulicher Weise und Dank mapy.cz, über eine teilweise andere Strecke.




Nächstes Wochenende wird geputzt.




Wie immer froh, den Arsch doch noch hochbekommen zu haben 

Euch allen eine gute Woche!


----------



## goodie (11. Oktober 2021)

Schöne Runde, kann es sein das du zuviel rauchst?


----------



## dudsen (11. Oktober 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Schöne Runde, kann es sein das du zuviel rauchst?


Ach Gott, hatte mir kurz den Kopf zerbrochen, was Du meinst. Das ist der Innenhof vom Haus. Von mir ist nur (Edit: das) Rad.


----------



## goodie (11. Oktober 2021)

Der "Aschenbecher" sah etwas voll aus.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## thousand-hands (11. Oktober 2021)

Freitag in der Nähe von DO, Schwerte usw.…


----------



## hotep (19. Oktober 2021)

Langsam wird's kalt in Tirol





Nix wie weg! 

Zuerst mit dem Regionalzug auf den Brennerpass. Da war es noch kälter.





Im schönen Pustertal wurde es schon etwas angenehmer





Allerdings noch kalt genug. Unser 'Camp' sah daher so aus:





Ab Toblach (1.300m, brrrr) auf dem (absolut genialen) Dolomitenradweg nach Cortina D'Ampezzo...





























...und weiter nach Pieve di Cadore, wo der Dolomitenradweg leider endet.









Weiter ging's am Piave-Radweg hinaus aus den Bergen ins schöne Veneto, wo es gute Weine gibt





Z.B. den Verdiso von Collalto





Übernachtung in Treviso - schöne Stadt, viele Kanäle, kaum Touristen 





Tags drauf durch die Ebene Richtung Lagune von Venedig und östlich um selbige herum...





Bis an die menschenleere Adria









Ab da ging es per Schiff weiter. 

Leider kann man hier offenbar nur 20 Fotos hochladen (oder gilt das nur für mich?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (19. Oktober 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> oder gilt das nur für mich?


na hömma, meine Neidkapazität ist auch begrenzt ☝️ 

immer schön wo du bzw ihr unterwegsbist/seid


----------



## goodie (19. Oktober 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Langsam wird's kalt in Tirol
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1357532
> 
> ...



Und das alles ohne E - Bike !!!


----------



## hotep (19. Oktober 2021)

Das ist die Lagune von Venedig (dieses Bild stammt leider nicht von mir, sondern von Wikipedia). Man sieht aber schön diese langgestreckten Inseln am südöstlichen Rand der Lagune. Da führt ein wunderbarer Radweg drüber, man braucht nur drei mal eine Fähre. 





Die erste davon war genau zum Sonnenuntergang 😎













Hier sieht man, wie schmal diese Inseln teilweise sind:

















Irgendwann später erreichten wir glücklich das Festland in Chioggia, wo leider viele Leute waren.





Also nix wie weg! 

Eigentlich wollten wir bis Ravenna fahren. In Chioggia war aber schon genug Trubel, also fuhren wir spontan die Etsch entlang nordwärts...





Durch die 'schöne' Poebene...





Bis nach Verona





Ab Verona ging es so weiter:









Drei Regionalzüge später war der Urlaub dann wieder vorbei 😢

Schön war's!


----------



## hotep (19. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> immer schön wo du bzw ihr unterwegsbist/seid


Mille grazie!


----------



## hotep (19. Oktober 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Und das alles ohne E - Bike !!!


Das braucht da niemand - ist alles flach. 

Durch die Dolomiten geht es auf einer alten Bahntrasse. Da kommt jeder hinauf.


----------



## goodie (19. Oktober 2021)

Wie lang warst du dafür unterwegs?


----------



## hotep (19. Oktober 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Wie lang warst du dafür unterwegs?


Sechs gemütliche Tage


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

Hmm ja ... Wo soll ich jetzt fahren?? 🙄


----------



## DeliriumTrails (22. Oktober 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1357578
> 
> Drei Regionalzüge später war der Urlaub dann wieder vorbei 😢
> 
> Schön war's!



Jedes mal wenn ich mein 91er Raleigh Technium verkaufen möchte, weil ich ja was modernes zum Reisen habe, postet hier irgendeiner so nen Classic-Gedöns.

Sow wird das nie was mit der Zweibike-Theorie (Fully MTB/Reise-HT)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (22. Oktober 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich mein 91er Raleigh Technium verkaufen möchte, weil ich ja was modernes zum Reisen habe, postet hier irgendeiner so nen Classic-Gedöns.
> 
> Sow wird das nie was mit der Zweibike-Theorie (Fully MTB/Reise-HT)



Das kann ja nicht klappen. Die Zweibeike-Theorie ist schon lange out.

Du brauchst mindenstens 7 Räder. Jeden Tag ein anderes.


----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Du brauchst mindenstens 7 Räder. Jeden Tag ein anderes.


Aber an Feiertagen stehst dann dumm da und musst zwischen dem Dienstagsdrahtesel und dem Sonntagsspeedster wählen 🥴


----------



## goodie (22. Oktober 2021)

Das geht ja noch. Es gibt ja Räder die im Winter nicht gefahren werden. Dann bräuchte man dafür ja 
auch das entsprechende Winterrad...


----------



## hotep (22. Oktober 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> so nen Classic



Kaum zu glauben, dass diese Geräte hier als 'Classic' geführt werden! 

Wir sind eher an mitleidige Blicke gewöhnt. Schau nur, was da für ein Schloss genügt:



hotep schrieb:


>




Gekostet haben beide Räder (ohne Tuning) ungefähr so viel wie ein Abendessen für zwei in Bella Italia.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (22. Oktober 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, dass diese Geräte hier als 'Classic' geführt werden!
> 
> Wir sind eher an mitleidige Blicke gewöhnt. Schau nur, was da für ein Schloss genügt:
> 
> ...



Ja dat meine ich ja.

Da diskutiert man stundenlang mit Freunden über allerlei Parts, Q-Faktor, Kurbellänge, Reifendurchmesser, Profil.
Trinkt aus seinen ultraleicht Japan Titan Becher am Brunnen und dann fährt letztens einer mit den gleichen 1991 Technium Heat mit 2 Seitentaschen gemütlich vorbei.(Reihnroute in der Schweiz)

Aufn Trikot Hamburg-Istanbul und ner Piratenfahne am Gepäckträger

Dann schaut man sich seine Neuräder mit eingebildeten Marketingdefizite an, gekleidet als wär man nen Tester bei granfondo-cycling und muss sich sagen, Scheiss Punk 😂😂😂

Grad mal im Keller gegangen:


----------



## nightwolf (24. Oktober 2021)

Arcachon (33), das Apogaeum der Spaetsommertour im Jahre 02 der Soich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (24. Oktober 2021)

Langsam wird's kalt in den Bergen





Hohe Pässe lässt man mittlerweile lieber bleiben





Obwohl.., einer geht noch!





Schön ist das Kaff nicht, aber schneesicher





Zum Nachtisch gab es 30 km Abfahrt 





Durch das schöne Sellraintal









Schen woas!

Guten Start in die neue Woche euch allen!


----------



## nightwolf (24. Oktober 2021)

115km bis in dieWueste 😁

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limogeage


----------



## thousand-hands (29. Oktober 2021)

Holzhaltige Herbstrunde


----------



## asco1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Bevor jetzt laut Wetterbericht der Herbst kommt, habe ich heute nochmal entspannt die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt. Also rauf aufs Rad, ab in die Nürnberger Peripherie und in der Spätsommersonne Käffchen und Natur genießen.


----------



## stahlinist (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich mach dann mal weiter, nur leider ohne lecker Kaffeepäuschen, aber wir bleiben in Franken, gerade noch so
Heute: Südwestrand des Spessart.
Bild 1: Innenansicht




Bild 2: im (Pixel-)Dunst am Horizont Frankfurt





Bild 3: Main und Wein - da will ich sein (was'n Reim)




Bild 4: Außenansicht




War schön und schön windig, jetzt um 20 Uhr immer noch 16°C
Der große Regen ist aber schon im Anmarsch...


----------



## seblubb (31. Oktober 2021)

Ist Bild 2 das Depot Lager? 🤔


----------



## stahlinist (31. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ist Bild 2 das Depot Lager? 🤔


🎯


----------



## stahlinist (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich lach' mich schlapp. Wusste nicht, dass man sich hier selbst den Gewinner geben kann. Oder auf die Idee kommt, das zu tun. Ganz groß.
Mäid mei däi


----------



## seblubb (31. Oktober 2021)

Bescheidenheit war noch nie mein Ding ☝️


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. November 2021)

Eine solche Herbstrunde gab's hier auch, um das perfekte Wetter nochmal auszuschöpfen.





(Saale)

Herrenlose Apfelbäume säumten die Wege. Wäre doch schade drum...





Ziel war ein bisher schändlich ignorierter Höhenzug im Hinterland. Ich träumte mich bereits an einen von der Sonne gewärmten Südhang für eine ausgiebige Teepause, während ich den Blick ins weite Land schweifen lassen würde.
Zunächst musste aber noch eine Auffahrt gefunden werden.





Doch ständig kämpfte ich gegen ungepflegte oder vermeintliche Wege, die sich an ihrem Ende als Rückegassen entpuppten. Das haben der Wald und ich so vier-, fünfmal gemacht. Die Kraft wurde weniger und so entschloss ich mich zu einer Rast auf halber Höhe im Wald, ohne Fernblick, Sonnenlicht und den ganzen Firlefanz.





Auch schön hier.
Und unbenutzte Wege haben den Vorteil, dass man auch wirklich seine Ruhe hat.  





Entspannt und Pläne für weitere Entdeckungsfahrten bei nächster Gelegenheit schmiedend ging es auf den Heimweg.
Die Apfelernte eskalierte nun doch noch etwas.





Mit gefühlt 5kg Zuladung ging's nach Hause.





Schön langsam, dem nächsten Apfelkuchen entgegen. Das wurde Sonntagabend aber nichts mehr. 🥴 Daher nur ein Archivbild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (2. November 2021)

Allerheiligen - besser unterwegs, als am Friedhof





Überall wunderbar leere Straßen 😍





Von Hopfgarten im Brixental hinauf in die Wildschönau, über den Berg ins Alpbachtal, dann hinunter ins Inntal nach Jenbach - immerhin 4 (derzeit ziemlich menschenleere) Alpentäler auf nur 50 km





Blick zurück in die Wildschönau





Der graue Fleck ganz hinten ist das Kaisergebirge ('Da Koasa' in local speech)





Schade, dass Novembertage so kurz sind 😢









Auf der Bahnfahrt nach Hause gab's dafür noch allerhand zu sehen





Schöne Woche euch allen!


----------



## shibby68 (9. November 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (10. November 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (11. November 2021)




----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Man will den coolen Look und nach dem ersten Blättermatschhaufen schleifts unter den Blechen. Kenn ich.  😆


So?


----------



## Remstalhunter (14. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So?
> Anhang anzeigen 1372069


Flaschöffner ist lässig ☝️


----------



## olev (18. November 2021)

Ich habe den Hundeanhänger ans Ende der Strasse gezogen und dann noch einen kleinen Berglauf angehängt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. November 2021)




----------



## Balkanbiker (19. November 2021)

Bike to work extended - im Büro wartet auch nur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (20. November 2021)

Erster Einsatz als Gespann


----------



## sadburai (21. November 2021)

nice, ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, wie ich die Deichsel von meinem IKEA Sladda für solche Transporte verlängern kann.


----------



## jalgrattad (21. November 2021)

sadburai schrieb:


> nice, ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, wie ich die Deichsel von meinem IKEA Sladda für solche Transporte verlängern kann.


Die hab ich tatsächlich gekauft. Ist ein Carry Freedom Y-Frame large, da gibt es einiges an Zubehör. 
Aber eigentlich muß "nur" das Mittelteil aus Vierkantprofil angepaßt/verlängert werden.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (21. November 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Erster Einsatz als Gespann
> Anhang anzeigen 1375547





sadburai schrieb:


> nice, ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, wie ich die Deichsel von meinem IKEA Sladda für solche Transporte verlängern kann.


Für lange Objekte finde ich den Kinderanhänger sehr praktisch: das Brett ist drei Meter lang - mit dem passenden Gegengewicht kein Problem:


----------



## jalgrattad (21. November 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Kinderanhänger


Der ist hier schon verkauft  

Aber für größere Mengen/Gewichte finde ich den Y-Frame doch geeigneter. Die Chariot/Thule-Hänger tragen ja maximal 40 kg oder so, der Y-Frame wird von den 80 kg der Weberkupplung begrenzt, sonst hat er sogar 90 kg. 

Und, ich kann mit dem Hänger in den Baumarkt rein, dank Handdeichsel sogar recht bequem, da schon alles aufladen und muß diesen draußen nur noch anhängen.

Ein einzelnes Brett hab ich aber auch schon am Standard-Diamantrahmen angetüdelt, geht mit etwas Kreativität und Gurten/alte Schläuchen, ...


----------



## nollak (22. November 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Für lange Objekte finde ich den Kinderanhänger sehr praktisch: das Brett ist drei Meter lang - mit dem passenden Gegengewicht kein Problem:
> Anhang anzeigen 1376102


Geht das nicht ins Geld fuer jede Latte nen Kasten zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (22. November 2021)

Obmoka - der obligatorische Morgenkasten


----------



## MudGuard (22. November 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Geht das nicht ins Geld fuer jede Latte nen Kasten zu kaufen


Geht das nicht ins Geld, wenn man für jeden Kasten ne Latte als Transport-Rechtfertigungsgrund kaufen muß?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. November 2021)




----------



## Deleted 482522 (27. November 2021)

Bibliothek und Velomech im Tal unten, und zurück ins Dorf.









Da habe ich dann doch mal die Dorfpolizei angerufen


----------



## jalgrattad (28. November 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Da habe ich dann doch mal die Dorfpolizei angerufen


Das erschüttert (der abgebildete Sachverhalt) und stabilisiert (die Meldung) mein Bild von der Schweiz gleichermaßen 😵‍💫


----------



## shibby68 (28. November 2021)

Gute Kombi gegen Kater


----------



## Balkanbiker (30. November 2021)

Heute war ich mal so richtig froh über Motor und Spikes. Auf dem Hinweg war es „nur“ kalt und windig.


Auf dem Rückweg mein Lieblingswetter mit 1°C, Schneeregen und Böen bis 60 km/h. Da ging es mit voller Motorunterstützung in der Ebene auch nur noch mit 19 km/h dahin und bergab ohne Bremsen.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (6. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Deleted 482522 (8. Dezember 2021)

Das nächste Mal muss ich Werkzeug mitnehmen: die Badestelle ist feste zugefroren.





570 Hm auf teils wunderschön verschneiten Strassen


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. Dezember 2021)

So langsam kommen die Räumdienste hinterher:


Bei -9 Grad hätten etwas dickere Handschuhe aber nicht geschadet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2021)

Pogies/ Barmitts + dünnere Handschuhe for the win.


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab ja eigentlich extra Daunenfäustlinge, aber der Blick auf das Thermometer daheim hat getäuscht. Pogies sind natürlich auch eine Option.


----------



## Triturbo (10. Dezember 2021)

Fleißig gewesen aber leider meinen langjährigen Freund demoliert.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2021)

was holzleim verbindet, kann der mensch nicht wieder trennen...
... alte schreinerweisheit ;-)


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was holzleim verbindet, kann der mensch nicht wieder trennen...


dann noch etwas Metall zum Schutz des Stiels vor zukünftigen Einschlägen und gut ist:


----------



## Triturbo (10. Dezember 2021)

Ja, das wird dann wohl die nächste Misson sein


----------



## olev (10. Dezember 2021)

Shoppingtour


----------



## seblubb (10. Dezember 2021)

olev schrieb:


> ShoppingtourAnhang anzeigen 1385698


Schnee im Angebot? 🤔


----------



## jalgrattad (10. Dezember 2021)

Jo, sogar im dicken B:



(Kuchen und Brot eingekauft, ist das schon Shopping?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (11. Dezember 2021)

Heute Morgen habe ich vom wunderbaren Badewetter profitiert:


LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1385970



Am Nachmittag habe ich für die Kinder die Bobabfahrt von Mayens-de-la-Zour nach Saint-Germain getestet und gespurt.
Als erstes musste ich den Anhänger ausschaufeln.




Und rauf gehts!







Und runter gehts!




Ich finde die Strecke ziemlich geil  Stürze gehören natürlich auch dazu 😅




Der letzte Steilhang über den Dächern von Saint-Germain 




Nach dem Bobteil folgte der Fuss- und Schneeschuhanstieg, denn ich musste ja noch das Velo holen. Als ich zum fünften Mal heute in Binii vorbeikam, neigte sich der Tag bereits dem Ende zu:




Auf der Bobstrecke gings zurück nach Mayens-de-la-Zour.




Yeah, jetzt nur noch 500 Hm runterfahren, und dann ist Feierabend


----------



## chris4711 (12. Dezember 2021)

Tännschen on tour


----------



## Angemalt (18. Dezember 2021)

Schön im Nieselregen...hebt die Laune


----------



## yellowmug (26. Dezember 2021)

frischer schnee in weimarer land. sehr schöne landschaft. kaum sind da menschen unterwegs. wenn man einer person begegnet, dann fühlt es sich richtig gut an, sie zu grüßen.


----------



## DerHackbart (26. Dezember 2021)

Kleine CoffeeFrüchtetee-Outside Runde mit dem Junior


----------



## BigJohn (26. Dezember 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Kleine CoffeeFrüchtetee-Outside Runde mit dem Junior
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1392966
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1392969


Und das Rad fährst du echt lieber als das cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (26. Dezember 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und das Rad fährst du echt lieber als das cube?


Kann man so nicht sagen.
Bei dem hier tut es mir weniger weh wenn's ungefahren in der Garage steht. 😉

Das Cube ist ja jetzt auch für meinen, zugeben recht optimistischen, Wunschpreis weggegangen und ich vermisse es nicht. In dem halben Jahr seit Aufbau war ich drei Mal mit dem Rad unterwegs und sonst hatte ich Rücken.

Für ne Runde mit dem Sohnemann reicht es aber eigentlich immer und da tut es der Trecker.


----------



## meinhardon (26. Dezember 2021)

Mit dem Sohnematz zur Rodelbahn



Unicorns for the win



Die Sonntagsspaziergänger haben etwas irritiert geschaut. Hatten vielleicht schweinische Gedanken. Selbst schuld.


----------



## Balkanbiker (26. Dezember 2021)

Und hier im Süden ist es grau in grau…aber auch da tut Bewegung gut.


----------



## dudsen (29. Dezember 2021)

Sorry, muss den Faden mal kurz hijacken 

Wer ist denn hier mit Kindern unterwegs?

Meine ist 4 und ich ueberlege wie wir wohl die naechsten Jahre am besten mit Rad und Zelt unterwegs sein werden. Letzten Sommer war sie auf dem Kindersitz hinten drauf. Geht, aber schon wackellig.

Dachte ein Longtail macht da sicher mehr Sinn und Spass. Oder doch schon mit ihrem eigenen Rad und zusaetzlich mit Tandemhaenger. Wie viele Kilometer schaft "man" mit einem Kind das im Sattel sitzten muss? So ein Kindersitz kann ja schon entspannter sein fuer laengere Reisen.

FRAGE: Was sind Eure Erfahrungren/Empfehlungen? Longtail vs Tandemhaenger, oder habt Ihr andere Alternativen? Und was fuer wie lange, ab wann macht es Sinn, oder sollte ich mich vorbereiten umzustellen?

*EDIT*: Falls kein Longtail, aber Tandemhaenger gibt es empfehlungen.

*Follow Me*








						Kit complet d'accouplement tandem
					

Si votre enfant est fatigué, il suffit de coupler son vélo. Ainsi, en cas de besoin, vous pourrez vous déplacer rapidement et votre enfant s'habituera au vélo et à la circulation routière....




					www.bike-discount.de
				




*Trail Gator*








						Barre tandem
					

Pour des excursions sûres et sans problème avec votre progéniture : la barre de remorquage pour vélo Trail-Gator  Le résultat est un tandem parent-enfant qui rend les randonnées à...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




*Peruzzo*








						Barre tandem Trail Angel
					

Simple et sans complication : La barre tandem Trail Angel Peruzzo  Le système n'entrave pas du tout le "gros conducteur", est rapidement installé et extrêmement stable. Le vélo arrière suit de...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




*Andere?*

Danke!


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Dezember 2021)

du solltest dich darauf vorbereiten, dass dein kleines nicht dein hobby teilt, oder vielleicht doch. grundsätzlich wird dein kind versuchen dir zugefallen.
... das sind meine erfahrungen.
ich habe, solange es möglich war einen thule anhänger genutzt. dann konnte ich notfalls mit gurten ein rad dranhängen. als mein erstgeborenes noch laufrad fuhr, habe ich das laufrad bei lustlosigkeit an meinen rucksack geschnallt und war in der regel zu fuß unterwegs.
grundsätzlich ist es sehr verschieden, wie oft/lang oder weit man mit kindern jeden alters fahren kann. die einen schaffen 20-30km, andere steigen nach 2-5km vom rad und wollen doch lieber mim nachbarskind spielen.
ich fand die tandemsache immer interessant(nie selbst getestet), aber viele jahre waren papa und kind(er) immer sehr glücklich mit dem anhänger...
papa aufm sattel und kinder im thule, ohne weitere fahrzeuge. ich glaube das teil wackelt schön und entspannt bis zum einschlafen .

Edit:
"*Follow Me*" genau das hatte ich immer im auge. wenn das kind im sattel bleiben will, ist das sicher das richtige. 
jeweils gebraucht kaufen, testen und ggf. wieder abgeben.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (29. Dezember 2021)

Follow-Me. Tourbeispiel siehe hier; der Follow-Me-Gezogene war da 5j.


----------



## Balkanbiker (29. Dezember 2021)

Auf jeden Fall Follow-Me!





						GALERIE unterwegs Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/City-...Bikes
					

Ja Glückwunsch und alles gute......  Dafür musste ich heut ne Last transportieren :)  Die Anfahrt ging mehr so durch Feld und Flur... Was aber schnell ins Urbane wechselte..... Der muss jetzt sein.... :D Skulpturen.... Das Objekt der Begierde ...... oder die Last zu transportieren......... NOS...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Trailgaitor ist da nur Mist, kann sich am Zugrad oder beim Passagier unkontrolliert verdrehen. Hab da schon einen fast-Sturz gesehen. Das dritte kenne ich nicht.

Ein Longtail für den Alltag statt dem Pino und dem Anhänger kommt als Nächstes aber für normale Ausflüge ist der Follow-Me und zur Not ein Kindersitz perfekt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (29. Dezember 2021)

Mit dem Follow-Me bin ich mit dem 3,5jährigem Junior auch schon 50km/h gefahren. Da wackelt nix. Die Stabilität ist einfach genial.


----------



## dudsen (29. Dezember 2021)

@kreisbremser , Danke!
Ich bleib da erst mal optimistisch. Letzten Sommer einen Overnighter gemacht und der war toll. Wir haben uns unterhalten, oder einfach mal die Klappe gehalten und umgeschaut. Die war selten so entspannt 

Fahrrad fahren tut sie such gern, seit wir ein leichtes Woom hatten. Ist aber 1-Gang, also ok für die Stadt, aber nichts für eine Tour. Welches Rad dafür in Frage käme wird auch noch eine Thema.

@LeSaviesan
Danke! Lebe ja in Paris und versuche alle Paar Jahre auf das Animationsfestival in Annecy zu kommen. Das sollte ich wahrscheinlich mal kombinieren. Sieht traumhaft aus Euere Reise.

@Balkanbiker
Genau, Deine Bilder hatte ich noch in Erinnerung 
50Km?? Wow!
Danke für den Tip. Dann werd ich erst mal nur den Follow Me in Erwägung ziehen.
Unsere "kleine" wird zum Sommer wahrscheinlich 21/22Kg auf die Waage bringen. Ich habe einen Sitz den man an das Sitzrohr schraubt, das wippt schon ordentlich und wird nächsten Sommer sicher grenzwertig.

Ich glaube nicht das die kleine vor 2023 eine Schaltung nutzen kann. Von daher wird es wahrscheinlich erst mal Kindersitz oder Longtail, um auch mal ein Paar Km zu schaffen. Was ja nicht dagegen spricht, schon mal einen Follow Me zu kaufen und zu testen 

@Balkanbiker , im Alltag stelle ich mir ja ein LongJohn spassiger vor. Ich dachte an ein Longtail speziell wegen Touren, da muss ich hier und da mal über ein Hindernis oder Treppen rauf/runter muss, was damit sicher einfacher zu überwinden wäre. Ich muss sicher mal so ein teil Probefahren. Hab zwei im Auge, ein gebrauchtes Big Dummy, geiles Teil aber auch echt ein Schiff und dann ein eher kurzes Longtail, was ich eine gute Alternative fände.
Die Idee ist dabei auch, für den Alltag einen Motor reinzuhauen. Vorderrad, oder
Mittelmotor. Wir Wohnen auf einem Berg und meine Frau... haette eben schon gern den Motor und sie fühlt sich garnicht wohl mit dem wippenden Kindersitz. Wir haben halt leider keinen Platz und das Rad müsste Draussen im Hof stehen... Solange wir nicht umziehen.


----------



## jalgrattad (29. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns hat es zuerst mit Hänger und streckenweise Laufrad funktioniert. 
Die erste Familienurlaubs-Radtour zu fünft war dann Berlin-Usedom-Radweg (meist flach) mit 2 Hängern: einer für Kind #3 (1J) und etwas Gepäck, einer für's große Gepäck (Zelt, Koch-/Essenskiste usw.).
Kind #2 (5J) und #1 (7J) sind alles per Rad gefahren. Etappen so 20-35  km/Tag. Planerische Herausforderung war es, Zeltplätze in diesen Abständen zu finden. #2 hatte ein Islabike CNOC 16, also Singlespeed, #1 ein Beinn 20, mit Gepäcktaschen dran (alte Vordertaschen von Bach, auf Ortlieb QL umgerüstet), mit Schlafsack, Jacke usw. drin.
War nicht immer lustig, zu motivieren, aber ging. Sowas wie Regen stört die Kinder kaum. Zum Baden gab es auch genug Gelegenheit, in der Regel am Zeltplatz. 
Insgesamt waren das 360 km in ca. zwei Wochen, wobei noch eine Woche Ferienhaus dabei war, mit Fahrten nur zum Strand.
Später geht dann mehr, wir hatten zwei Jahre später (Kinder 9/7/3) Etappen um die 40 km, ein Mal sogar 55 km in Südschweden. Da waren die beiden großen Kinder berghoch schon manchmal schneller als wir mit dem vielen Gepäck (weiterhin 2 Hänger, an einem noch ein Laufrad). Vorteil ist, daß der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied Eltern/Kinder gering ist.
Aktuell ist der Leistungsunterschied  immer noch groß, zuletzt im Sommer erlebt, daher stehen nächstes jahr wieder eher andere Urlaubsarten an.

Kindersitz oder Follow-Me hatten wir nie, v.a. weil im Alltag fast alles zu Fuß geht: Kinderladen war 2 Häuser weiter, Schule ca. 700 m. 
Das Lastenrad habe und nutze ich jetzt, da zwei Teenager ordentlich was wegfuttern. Außerdem kann  man damit auch mal ein großes Kind durch die Stadt kutschieren.

Vorteil vom Hänger gegenüber Lastenrad ist die leichtere Mitnahme im Zug bzw. die überhaupt mögliche Mitnahme - in DE ist der Kinderhänger tariflich ein Kinderwagen. Die Züge Richtung Ostsee haben mittlerweile ja schon sehr große Radabteile (teilweise der ganze untere Teil von einem Doppelstockwagen) aber im Sommer wird es trotzdem knapp (je nach Kooperationsbereitschaft und Kreativität der anderen Menschen mit Fahrrädern, Booten usw.).

Was gehen sollte, ist so ein Mini-Lastenrad wie das Muli (Long John) oder das Yoonit (Omnium-artig). Vielleicht eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (29. Dezember 2021)

Danke, @jalgrattad. Hoert sich spannend an 

Ja, Muli faend ich toll fuer den Alltag, aber nicht so fuer eine Tour. Wenn es u3ber die 2000,- und gar doppelt geht, wuerd ich schon gern versuchen "alles" unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Ein 4000,- Rad drausen im Hof und Regen stehen zu lassen, traue ich mich auch irgendwie nicht. Hatte mal eine traumhaftes Klapprad ein Jahr draussen stehen lassen, das war danach durch :/


----------



## meinhardon (30. Dezember 2021)

Den Adams Slipstream hatten wir. Das erste Kind ist super gern mitgefahren, das zweite gar nicht. Die Dinger gibt es für ca. 50€ gebraucht.


----------



## Angemalt (31. Dezember 2021)

So...die letzten Kilometer für dieses Jahr.
Schön am Kanal.....rauf in die Weinberge....wieder runter...zur Abwechslung den Stahlesel auf die Schulter und wieder hoch....dann wieder runterrollen.

ICH WÜNSCH EUCH ALLEN EINEN ENTSPANNTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR!!!!!!


----------



## stahlinist (5. Januar 2022)

Oh, der Lump 
Seh' ich ja jetzt erst.
Und schon weiten sich meine Pupillen zu breithüftigen Bocksbeuteln


----------



## Angemalt (6. Januar 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Oh, der Lump
> Seh' ich ja jetzt erst.
> Und schon weiten sich meine Pupillen zu breithüftigen Bocksbeuteln


Ja..genau der...

Heute mal etwas weg vom Main...


----------



## jalgrattad (8. Januar 2022)

Was holt man mit dem Lastenrad? Teile für ein neues Projekt. Hier ein Laufradsatz von @Knusperhexe für eine 26er Conversion.


----------



## stahlinist (9. Januar 2022)

War ja die letzten Wochen schon viel auf'm Fiets, um zu wissen, wie man sich aktuell jahrszeitlich angemessen gewandet.
Pustekuchen.
Heute war Tauwetter und das machte mich zum Pedalritter mit viel Gezitter🥶


----------



## shibby68 (9. Januar 2022)




----------



## sjohannes (10. Januar 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1400364War ja die letzten Wochen schon viel auf'm Fiets, um zu wissen, wie man sich aktuell jahrszeitlich angemessen gewandet.
> Pustekuchen.
> Heute war Tauwetter und das machte mich zum Pedalritter mit viel Gezitter🥶


Was ist das denn für ein schönes Marin? Bin gerade dabei auch ein 90er Jahre Marin Drop Bar Bike fertig zu bekommen. Bin schon gespannt, wie es fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (10. Januar 2022)

96er Sausalito - stahlrahmentechnisch letzter und bester Jahrgang.
Vergleichsweise rar, weil Alu zu dem Zeitpunkt längst das Material der Stunde war.
Wenn man ein bis zwei Rahmengrößen kleiner wählt als üblich, dann wird nach dem Umbau auf Bocklenker aus dem schön zu fahrenden Alltagsrad eine hervorragend zu führende Allzweckwaffe


----------



## sjohannes (11. Januar 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> 96er Sausalito - stahlrahmentechnisch letzter und bester Jahrgang.
> Vergleichsweise rar, weil Alu zu dem Zeitpunkt längst das Material der Stunde war.
> Wenn man ein bis zwei Rahmengrößen kleiner wählt als üblich, dann wird nach dem Umbau auf Bocklenker aus dem schön zu fahrenden Alltagsrad eine hervorragend zu führende Allzweckwaffe


Ich werde ein 1993er oder 94er Sausalito nehmen. Leider hab ich den langen Reach unterschätzt. Das Oberrohr ist 57,5 cm Lang. Auf dem aktuellen Bild ist es mir zu lang. 
Ich werde nun versuchen mit einer Sattelstütze ohne Versatz und einem Vorbau 1 cm kürzer den Aufbau passend zu machen.


----------



## olev (15. Januar 2022)

Wieder mal einen Schwertransport über 500hm an die Sonne und in den Schnee gemacht: Hund und Skitourenausrüstung.




Dann mit dem Hündli (OK, so schwer ist das nicht) auf den Hügel skispaziert.







Und wieder runter zum Rad gefahren.




Ausladende Gegenstände sind gut sichtbar zu kennzeichnen 🚩


----------



## shibby68 (17. Januar 2022)




----------



## sadburai (20. Januar 2022)

Ich war in der letzten Woche 5 Tage mit meinem 10€-Fahrrad unterwegs. Hat total Bock gemacht den kalten Wind im Gesicht zu spüren. Wird definitiv nicht die letzte Winter-Tour gewesen sein .





Großer Fehler, die alten, löchrigen Reifen nicht vorher auszutauschen. Das war leider nicht das Einzige mal:













Kleiner Tip, in welchem Land ich unterwegs war:


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Januar 2022)

sadburai schrieb:


> Ich war in der letzten Woche 5 Tage mit meinem 10€-Fahrrad unterwegs. Hat total Bock gemacht den kalten Wind im Gesicht zu spüren. Wird definitiv nicht die letzte Winter-Tour gewesen sein .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1406111
> 
> ...


und nochmal ein Extragewinner 🏆 für das Reiseziel und die Essenswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (20. Januar 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> und nochmal ein Extragewinner 🏆 für das Reiseziel und die Essenswahl


echt sehr lässig und Spanien ist ja immer ne Reise wert


----------



## dudsen (20. Januar 2022)

sadburai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1406117


Hammer, aber diese Plastischalen... Wir sind wirlkich verdammt in unserer eigenen Scheisse zu ersticken.

EDIT: @sadburai, bitte nicht als persoenlichen Vorwurf interpretieren.

Weiter im Thema.
Von meiner Mondtour letztes Wochenende:


----------



## 4lefanz (25. Januar 2022)




----------



## Triturbo (26. Januar 2022)

Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem es einfach in der Mitte zusammen bricht


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. Januar 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem es einfach in der Mitte zusammen bricht


Ich und mein Holz, Holzi Holzi, HOLZ HOLZ HOLZ


----------



## MudGuard (26. Januar 2022)

Du kannst ja in der Mitte noch ein Stützrad dranbauen


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. Januar 2022)

Falls er in einen Fluß fährt, kann er sich an dem Treibholz festhalten, es gibt einige hölzer die sogar zu schwer sind um zu treiben


----------



## shibby68 (28. Januar 2022)

Kleinewaldcargonierung


----------



## EmDoubleU (28. Januar 2022)

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mein Frameset aus dem On One Inbred und einer Salsa Chromoto eingelagert und sogar mit einem Verkauf überlegt. Aber dann hat es mich doch wieder gejuckt und ich habe es neu aufgebaut… 😋

… nach den ersten kleinen Ausfahrten kann ich sagen, dass es für mich eine gute Entscheidung war. 👍






Neuer Laufradsatz von @schnellerpfeil mit XM421, SON & Hope Pro4 - wie immer erstklassig von Thomas. 👌
Darauf tubeless zum Testen 50mm G-One Speed, Antrieb 1x11 mit SRAM GX/X1 (34/10-42), die Deore-Kurbel hat dafür ein neues Eagle-KB aus Stahl mit 104er Lochkreis bekommen. Chilliger Lenker mit 45 Grad Backsweep, Brooks B17 Classic in schwarz als Sitzmöbel, der Tubus Gepäckträger war noch im Altbestand.
Die SKS Bluemel 65 hatte ich auch noch liegen, hab die Woche aber bereits schwarze Velo Orange Fluted in 63mm von Goldsprintshop aus Berlin geliefert bekommen. 😉


----------



## yellowmug (4. Februar 2022)

yellowmug schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1392902


diesselbe stelle aber in frühlingsähnlicher atmosphäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. Februar 2022)




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2022)

yellowmug schrieb:


> diesselbe stelle aber in frühlingsähnlicher atmosphäre


Wo biste da denn genau? Es sieht vertraut aus, und doch könnte ich nur wild raten. 🥴


----------



## yellowmug (5. Februar 2022)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wo biste da denn genau? Es sieht vertraut aus, und doch könnte ich nur wild raten. 🥴


weimar, thüringen


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2022)

Weimarer Land hattest du bei den letzten Bildern schon dazugeschrieben, weswegen ich aufgehorcht hatte. Ich würde tippen, Richtung Westen nach Ulla nahe dem Widderbergweg oder so...?

Und das Bike sieht aus wie das Last FastForward vom @imkreisdreher , oder?

Grüße aus Jena!


----------



## yellowmug (6. Februar 2022)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Weimarer Land hattest du bei den letzten Bildern schon dazugeschrieben, weswegen ich aufgehorcht hatte. Ich würde tippen, Richtung Westen nach Ulla nahe dem Widderbergweg oder so...?
> 
> Und das Bike sieht aus wie das Last FastForward vom @imkreisdreher , oder?
> 
> Grüße aus Jena!


gutes auge!! ich bin dann südlich richtung niedergrunstedt usw. gefahren.
das rad habe ich hier mal gezeigt


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg.


----------



## olev (7. Februar 2022)

Zwar schon wieder zu Hause und nicht mehr unterwegs, aber alles dran.




Vorher gab's eine Skitour



bis Sonnenuntergang




Und dann auf dem Heimweg noch den Hund eingesammelt.

Und unterwegs festgestellt, dass mein Wechsler nicht genug Kapazität hat, oder wie das heisst. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird das noch 2-fach vorne.


----------



## stahlinist (9. Februar 2022)

Heute Vormittag kein Niederschlag (ehrlich jetzt), 8° C, endlich etwas Windberuhigung und zwischendurch einfach mal 2⅝ Stunden frei: ja bidde!
Flugs aufgerödelt und dann horrido.

Start war hier beim blühenden Hasel an der Bachbrücke.
Gemütliches Bergaufrollen zum Anfang.




So hoch hinaus geht's heute aber natürlich nicht.
Hier schon fast am höchsten Punkt bei Dornau mit dem Sender Pfaffenberg am Horizont.




Deutscher Winterwald.
Hier noch fahrbar waren viele Abschnitte nur schiebend durch's Unterholz passierbar.




Dann aber Genießergräwwl-Geknirsche auf der Rücktour.
Der angeschwollene Main bei Sulzbach.




Kurz vor Schluss noch etwas Schnittgut am Wegesrand.
Irgendwo auf dem Bild ist ein Fahrrad versteckt...




Zu Hause noch schnell Ross&Reiter entkrustet und dann wieder bussiness as usual.
Gelungener Ausreißversuch, würd' ich mal sagen.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Februar 2022)

ne kleine Hunderunde im letzten Licht 



viel Freude am Ständer 






ist die Bellgadse gesund freut sich der Mensch





Prost und nen schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (10. Februar 2022)




----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


>


Bist du (verwandt oder verschwägert mit einem) Waldbesitzer?


----------



## Triturbo (11. Februar 2022)

Jap


----------



## olev (11. Februar 2022)

Im Winter geht allerhand, an das man im Sommer nicht mal denken kann, weil niemand unterwegs ist.

So sah das Rad am Morgen aus.




So das Camp am Abend.




Mit Minifeuer (leave no trace und so)




Und so am Morgen 🥶


----------



## DeliriumTrails (12. Februar 2022)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit den Stahlross.
Barend Schraube verloren, aber ansonsten nach den Grossen Service alles fest 😅





Reisecockpit fertig, bin auf die ersten langen Ausfahrten gespannt.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2022)

olev schrieb:


> Im Winter geht allerhand, an das man im Sommer nicht mal denken kann, weil niemand unterwegs ist.
> 
> So sah das Rad am Morgen aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 1418304
> ...


Wie schützt du den Wauzer nachts vor dem Auskühlen? Ich bin immer recht unsicher, wie viel man dem Hund (deiner scheint auch eher klein zu sein) im Zelt zutrauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (15. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie schützt du den Wauzer nachts vor dem Auskühlen? Ich bin immer recht unsicher, wie viel man dem Hund (deiner scheint auch eher klein zu sein) im Zelt zutrauen kann.


Ich tu etwas, was ich mir in meiner Zeit vor dem Hund nicht im Traum hätte vorstellen können: Ich nehme ihn mit in den Schlafsack. Zudem hab ich ihn in das eingepackt.


----------



## seblubb (16. Februar 2022)

olev schrieb:


> Ich nehme ihn mit in den Schlafsack.


WürstchenHündchen im Schlafrock 🤭


----------



## Havi (17. Februar 2022)

Meine Frau hat mich vor die Tür geschickt. Mal gut 10km mit dem neuen Rad probegerollt. Ich merke, dass mir die blöde Corona-Infektion noch in den Knochen steckt 😵‍💫


----------



## olev (18. Februar 2022)

Wir haben gebastelt, damit der Hund etwas mehr Platz hat. Erste Testfahrt im Morgengrauen. Hund versäubern und so.




Zweite Testfahrt am Nachmittag, Berge gucken und so. Zwischendurch sogar mit Sonne ☀️




Dann ohne Sonne, dafür mit Aussicht.




Fazit zur Kiste: Gitarren sind aus Holz, Celli ebenfalls und auch Kontrabässe... 🔊


----------



## stahlinist (18. Februar 2022)

olev schrieb:


> Fazit zur Kiste


Schon mal keine Klingel vonnöten


----------



## sjohannes (19. Februar 2022)

Havi schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mich vor die Tür geschickt. Mal gut 10km mit dem neuen Rad probegerollt. Ich merke, dass mir die blöde Corona-Infektion noch in den Knochen steckt 😵‍💫
> Anhang anzeigen 1422500


Gibt es von diesem schönen Gerät auch noch ein paar Detail Bilder?

Und Gute Besserung ...


----------



## Havi (19. Februar 2022)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Gibt es von diesem schönen Gerät auch noch ein paar Detail Bilder?
> 
> Und Gute Besserung ...


Danke. Es wird schon. 
Mehr Bilder gibt es hier nebenan:





						GALERIE Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/City-...Bikes
					

Zum polieren: Beim oberhalb verlinkten Video kann man sagen, daß der Inhalt sehr gut mit der Persona hamoniert. Mehr verbietet leider die Netiquette (Exzentschleifer . . . puuh). Wer sowas öfters machen möchte u.o. Spaß daran hat, kommt an einer (Mini)Poliermaschine nicht vorbei. Mittlerweile...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## shibby68 (28. Februar 2022)




----------



## stahlinist (7. März 2022)

Fiesen Nordostwind und zu wenig zu fressen dabei gehabt.

Anfangs noch mit Muse und Blick für sehenswertes am Streckenrand:





Zum Ende dann nur noch mit dem Wunsch auf verzögerungsfreies Metermachen:




Nach vier Stunden schon leicht angezählt dann wieder zu Hause gewesen.

Guten Wochenanfang allen!


----------



## ostseeracer (8. März 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (8. März 2022)

Am Sonntag die Räder schwer bepackt.




Dann eine grosse Umpackaktion gestartet und losgezottelt.




Frische Nacht



und frohes Erwachen.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (8. März 2022)

olev schrieb:


> Am Sonntag die Räder schwer bepackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1434118
> 
> Dann eine grosse Umpackaktion gestartet und losgezottelt.
> ...


Respekt, daswär mir zu kalt 👏


----------



## olev (8. März 2022)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Respekt, daswär mir zu kalt 👏


Ging ganz gut. Genug essen und ein warmer Schlafsack, dann kann nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. März 2022)

Hier war es nur zwischendurch noch etwas schattig 



sonst sauschön und gut mal rauszukommen 


















und wieder heim 



Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## shibby68 (10. März 2022)

Sanfte cargonierung im Abendlicht


----------



## Remstalhunter (15. März 2022)

olev schrieb:


> Ging ganz gut. Genug essen und ein warmer Schlafsack, dann kann nichts schiefgehen.


Welche Isomatte nutzt du für solche Unternehmungen?


----------



## olev (15. März 2022)

Wir hatten eine Exped DownMat und eine Thermarest Neoair XTHERM dabei.


----------



## Balkanbiker (15. März 2022)

olev schrieb:


> Exped DownMat


Ist die so gut wie sie tut?


----------



## dominik_bsl (15. März 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ist die so gut wie sie tut?


Definitiv 👍👍👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (15. März 2022)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Definitiv 👍👍👍


Welche ist besser oder gefälliger, die Expeed oder die Xtherm? Die Xtherm hatte ich zur Ansicht mal hier und bin bei -2 Grad auf meiner Terrasse zum Testen gelegen. Fand ich schon mal nicht schlecht bzgl. Isolation.


----------



## stahlinist (15. März 2022)

Bei mir hat die Regierung in Mobilität investiert  



Die Passagierkabine fasst ohne großen Umbau locker drei Kästen und bietet noch für den restlichen Einkauf ausreichend Platz.
Die Brut übt sich darob in konstruktiven Gleichmut und wird derweil mittels Kabinenersatzverkehr mitgeführt


----------



## olev (15. März 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ist die so gut wie sie tut?





Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Welche ist besser oder gefälliger, die Expeed oder die Xtherm?



Ich finde die Exped DownMat gefälliger, weil bequemer. Ich glaube, dass das an den Längskammern liegt. Die stützen den Rücken besser als die Querkammern der Thermarest XTHERM. Dafür ist die Thermarest deutlich leichter und kleiner packbar (ich habe aber von beiden nicht die aktuellen Modelle). Die integrierte Pumpe der Exped gefällt mir auch. Warm sind beide.


----------



## magas (15. März 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Regierung in Mobilität investiert
> Anhang anzeigen 1438195
> Die Passagierkabine fasst ohne großen Umbau locker drei Kästen und bietet noch für den restlichen Einkauf ausreichend Platz.
> Die Brut übt sich darob in konstruktiven Gleichmut und wird derweil mittels Kabinenersatzverkehr mitgeführt



Manner mag man eben


----------



## stahlinist (15. März 2022)

magas schrieb:


> Manner mag man eben


Vollkommen richtig.
Mit den Neapolitaner-Schnitten hat die Libelle ohnehin wesentliches gemeinsam:
sehr leicht und sehr leicht teilbar


----------



## dominik_bsl (15. März 2022)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Welche ist besser oder gefälliger, die Expeed oder die Xtherm? Die Xtherm hatte ich zur Ansicht mal hier und bin bei -2 Grad auf meiner Terrasse zum Testen gelegen. Fand ich schon mal nicht schlecht bzgl. Isolation.


Kenne nur die DownMat, dafür sehr gut 👍
Hatte sie auf Trekkings bei Zeltübernachtungen auf über 4000m dabei und bei winterlichen Übernachtungen in den Hochalpen bei knapp -20°. Tat und tut immer noch nach 10 Jahren tadellos ihren Dienst und hält die Kälte zuverlässig ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (15. März 2022)

@olev und @dominik_bsl, Ihr seid mal kernig unterwegs, Respekt!


----------



## µ_d (15. März 2022)

Hatte von von exped zwar nur die synmat, aber da hatten sich nach ca. 7 Jahren die Verschweißungen der Kammern gelöst. War aber sehr gut genutzt in der Zeit. Während sie hielt hat sie mir aber sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Ist auch nicht so laut wie die thermarest (habe ich nie gehabt, aber musste schon neben Leuten schlafen die eine hatten).


----------



## kreisbremser (16. März 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Regierung in Mobilität investiert
> Anhang anzeigen 1438195
> Die Passagierkabine fasst ohne großen Umbau locker drei Kästen und bietet noch für den restlichen Einkauf ausreichend Platz.
> Die Brut übt sich darob in konstruktiven Gleichmut und wird derweil mittels Kabinenersatzverkehr mitgeführt


hat sie den ganzen weg allein geschoben? ich hoffe sie hat eine angemessene belohung erhalten


----------



## dudsen (16. März 2022)

*Sorry ist ja Galerie hier, hab das mal nach hier verschoben:*





						Bikepacking Laberthread
					

Also, ich wundere mich manchmal, wieviel manche in die Lenkerrolle packen. Ich fuhr ganz lange vollkommen ohne, dafür mit Rucksack. Seit letztem Jahr habe ich das Revelate Harness. Aber ganz ehrlich? Saltyroll, Schlafsack (800g), Luma (560 g), dünne (0,5 cm) Evazote als Allroundmatte.....das ist...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich hab gerade Vollstress mit Exped und Twinseasons, dem Laden bei dem ich eine Exped Synmat Hl Duo M (Doppelmatte) gekauft hatte.

Ein Paar Tage spaeter kam ebenfalls ein bestelltes Zelt an und ich habe alles im Kinderzimmer aufgebaut um es zu testen, mit meiner 4-jaehrigen Tochter. Das ganze auf einem 3cm dicken Teppich, im neuen Zelt, mit Footprint drunter.
Nach ein Paar Sunden war die Luft raus aus einer der zwei Kammern. Nach einem hin und her durfte ich die Matte zurueckshicken.

Die wurde an Exped weitergeschickt zur Reparatur. Nach einem Monat nichts gehoert, melde ich mich, nichts. Nach zwei weitern Versuchen und zwei Wochen spaeter immer noch nichts. Ich rufe an um zu erfahren, das die Matte woanders hin geschickt wurde, aber nun zu mir geschickt wuerde.

Als ich die Matte erhalten habe, habe ich sie aufgeblasen um am naechsten morgen festzustellen, das sie immer noch Luft verliert.

Ich habe Twinseasons direkt angeschrieben. Die Antowort:


> _Dear Customer,
> Thank you for your mail, you can return the product to the address below.
> We will send this to the supplier for evaluation, the supplier will see if it is a warranty case.
> If the mat is repaired and there is no guarantee, the supplier can charge you, these costs are for you
> ...



Ich dachte ich spinne. Alle Emails die ich dann schrieb, kamen mit dieser Fehlermeldung zurueck:


> Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:
> [email protected] ([email protected])
> Your message wasn't delivered because the recipient's email provider rejected it.



Nach mehrtaegigen Versuchen jemanden telefonisch zu erreichen, hatte ich dann wen erwischt. Es hiess, man kuemmere sich drum. Ein Paar Tage spaeter die Antwort:


> Dear David,
> 
> I spook with a couple of colleagues and with our supplier.
> 
> ...



*Das ist doch der Wahnsinn, oder? Was macht man denn da?*

Ich hatte auch schon mit Exped telefoniert, letzte Woche, bevor ich diese Email bekommen habe. Da hatte ich dem Herrn versucht den Sachstand zu erklaeren. Der fing an zu erzaehlen, das in der Wohnung und am Abend im Gegensatz zum Morgen der Lufdruck anders waere, etc.... und es daher dazu kommen koennte das die Luft weicht...
Ich hab ihm klar gemacht, das es sich um eine Doppelmatte handelt, mit ZWEI Kammern und die Kammer die repariert wurde immer noch Luft verliert, die andere ist tip-top.

Das unterstrichene oben im Text, was angeblich von Exped kommt, muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Drei Paragraphen, jeweils mit einer an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Unterstellungen. Unfassbar.

Hab zwei Matten, eine von Nemo und eine Sea To Summit die schon ordentlich draussen waren, null Probleme und ich passe zudem auf meine Sachen auf.

Bin voellig platt. So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## DerHackbart (16. März 2022)

Drinnen ist es zu gefährlich für so eine Matte, aber bei Camping soll es funktionieren.
Aha...


Und dieser Service zu dem Preis von der Matte. 🤯


----------



## Remstalhunter (16. März 2022)

dudsen schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade Vollstress mit Exped und Twinseasons, dem Laden bei dem ich eine Exped Synmat Hl Duo M (Doppelmatte) gekauft hatte.
> 
> Ein Paar Tage spaeter kam ebenfalls ein bestelltes Zelt an und ich habe alles im Kinderzimmer aufgebaut um es zu testen, mit meiner 4-jaehrigen Tochter. Das ganze auf einem 3cm dicken Teppich, im neuen Zelt, mit Footprint drunter.
> Nach ein Paar Sunden war die Luft raus aus einer der zwei Kammern. Nach einem hin und her durfte ich die Matte zurueckshicken.
> ...


Echt ein blödes Thema, drücke dir die Daumen, dass du am Ende eine funktionierende Matte bekommst. Vielleicht suchst du mal selber die undichte Stelle in der Badewanne. Wenn z.B. das Ventil undicht sein sollte oder eine verklebte Naht, dann kannst du u.U. nochmal anders argumentieren.
Ich habe unterschiedliche Matten bisher besessen. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit TAR gemacht. Nicht, wegen der "Mängelfreiheit", sondern wegen der Abwicklung. Wobei ich bewusst die Matten im örtlichen Fachhandel bezogen hatte, weil ich bei Luft-Isomatten immer ein Risiko sehe und mir da one face to the customer wichtig ist. Eine Neoair altes Model hatte sich delaminiert. Da habe ich nach einer längeren Wartezeit das Geld zurück bekommen. Die Matte war bestimmt 6 Jahre alt. Die letzte Matte war am Ventil undicht. TAR hat das System zwischenzeitlich umgestellt. Denke, dass die Reklamationen zu groß wurden. Ich durfte ohne Probleme die Matte gegen eine neue eintauschen. Vieles andere kaufe ich schon online, ein paar Sachen eben örtlich.
Ich weiß, das hilft dir jetzt nicht weiter. Soll aber ein Erfahrungsaustausch für andere hier ja auch sein 😀


----------



## dominik_bsl (16. März 2022)

Ich finde den Punkt mit dem lokalen Händler sehr wichtig. Vieles lässt sich im persönlichen Gespräch vorteilhafter lösen 👍


----------



## dudsen (16. März 2022)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Ich finde den Punkt mit dem lokalen Händler sehr wichtig. Vieles lässt sich im persönlichen Gespräch vorteilhafter lösen 👍


Absolut, mach ich auch lieber. Zuletzt noch mit Taschen so gemacht, ist leider nicht immer bei allen Produkten möglich.


----------



## stahlinist (16. März 2022)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hat sie den ganzen weg allein geschoben? ich hoffe sie hat eine angemessene belohung erhalten


Na sicher, dass war der Deal: sie kriegt nur was von Vadderns Bier ab, wenn sie schiebt (und wenn die Muddi gerade nicht guckt...)


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2022)

Family cargonierung mit Ausblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (21. März 2022)




----------



## magas (21. März 2022)

Bike Friday Touring


----------



## DerHackbart (22. März 2022)

Bei Kaiserwetter Unterwegs mit dem Junior...


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. März 2022)

Auf dem Plan für heute stand: Einbrennen der neuen Reifen und bräsiges in der Sonne sitzen.


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2022)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Auf dem Plan für heute stand: Einbrennen der neuen Reifen und bräsiges in der Sonne sitzen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1443926


lustiger lenker, was ist das für einer?


----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2022)

Sieht nach einem FSA Metropolis aus


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. März 2022)




----------



## RickyRickRicks (25. März 2022)

Überbleibsel der letzten langen Tour: München <->Tirana


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2022)

Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. März 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> lustiger lenker, was ist das für einer?


Nahezu identisch dem von @BigJohn genannten FSA Metropolis, den es aber nicht mehr gibt. Dies ist ein Ergotec Aerowing 2.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2022)

Kleine Feierabendrunde bei 15°, bevor zum Wochenende wieder das elendige Aprilwetter einsetzt.











Rückenwind hin, Gegenwind zurück, also Rückenwind auffüllen. Prost!


----------



## olev (6. April 2022)

Schöner pendeln bei schwachem Regen.


----------



## MudGuard (6. April 2022)

@FlowinFlo: ist auf dem Bild vom Straßenrand irgendwas besonderes zu sehen, was ich nicht erkenne?


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2022)

Nein, nur ein Schnappschuss. 
Du hast hoffentlich nicht zu viel Lebenszeit an das "Suchbild" verschwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MudGuard (6. April 2022)

Keine Angst, ich hab's überlebt. Hätt ja sein können, daß irgendwo im Gras ne Spitzmaus oder sonst ein Viecherl zu sehen sein könnte - wenn man weiß wo


----------



## stahlinist (7. April 2022)

@olev :für die einen ist es trauliches Idyll, für die anderen die normalste Pendelstrecke der Welt


----------



## jalgrattad (8. April 2022)

Bisschen demonstrieren ( very slow motion) gegen A100 und so.


----------



## olev (8. April 2022)

5


stahlinist schrieb:


> @olev :für die einen ist es trauliches Idyll, für die anderen die normalste Pendelstrecke der Welt


ich geb ja zu, es ist ein 5min Umweg zur normalen Pendelstrecke, die sich in Hörweite am Waldrand befindet.


----------



## stahlinist (8. April 2022)

Ha! Erwischt!


----------



## F4B1 (11. April 2022)

Heute morgen nach dem Nachtdienst war mein Gedanke: Kalt, aber schön.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (11. April 2022)

Bevor der Sarahstaub kommt, noch mal die Langstreckentauglichkeit getestet.
Leider wegen Knieproblemen kein Versuch an eine Rückfahrt 😑

Vieleicht mach ich die Mehrtagestouren doch mit Flat pedal.... 

Aber 120km haben gereicht 🍻


----------



## ostseeracer (12. April 2022)




----------



## olev (18. April 2022)

Restekiste in Tour




Mit 🐕


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. April 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (9. Mai 2022)

Kleine Sundowner Runde um Futter für die Hasen zu sammeln...


----------



## Bener (10. Mai 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Kleine Sundowner Runde um Futter für die Hasen *Kaninchen* zu sammeln...


Korrigiert! ☝️

(Jaja, niemand mag Klugscheißer!)


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2022)

Bener schrieb:


> Jaja, niemand mag Klugscheißer!)


----------



## hotep (10. Mai 2022)

Der erste richtig warme Tag im Tirolerland. Zeit das Pseudo-Riv zu lüften!


----------



## DeliriumTrails (10. Mai 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Der erste richtig warme Tag im Tirolerland. Zeit das Pseudo-Riv zu lüften!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1475213
> 
> ...


Sehr sexy 👍


----------



## hotep (10. Mai 2022)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Sehr sexy 👍


Thx!


----------



## BigJohn (10. Mai 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Der erste richtig warme Tag im Tirolerland. Zeit das Pseudo-Riv zu lüften!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1475213
> 
> ...


Tja, jetzt komm ich mir wieder doof vor, gell @lifty?


----------



## lifty (10. Mai 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt komm ich mir wieder doof vor, gell @lifty?


Brauchste nicht...Rad ist nicht weg,  nur woanders 🤣


----------



## Spezi66 (10. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (10. Mai 2022)

Heute mal mit dem Bernds am Elberadweg von Hamburg nach Wedel und zurück. 



Was am Wochenende unmöglich ist ging heute bestens: Es war teilweise menschenleer...



Bis hin zum Fischbrötchen am Willkomm-Höft in Wedel.


----------



## useless (13. Mai 2022)

Am letzten richtigen Urlaubstag wollte ich heute die erste große Tour mit dem Klapprad machen, um zu testen ob es einen Tourer wirklich ersetzten kann. Start in Ahrensburg durch den Wald am Bredenbecker Teich.



So idyllisch es war wurde es schnell ätzend: Es ging durch die nördliche Walddörfer Bergstedt, Wohldorf, Ohlstedt und Duvenstedt durch. Schöne neue Straßen für SUV's,



aber sonst niemand berücksichtigt 



und wenn es mal einen Fußweg gibt, dürfen sich den auch gleich alle Teilen.



Klassiker für die "besseren" Stadtteile Hamburg. Aber ab Tangstedt wurde es wieder schön, ruhig und vor allem grün.



Die gedachte Route durch den Tangstedter Forst wurde zur Cameltrophy aufgrund Baumfällarbeiter.



Mit radial gespeichten 20" Laufrädern waren nasse Wurzeln im Wald tricky. Aber das Bernds hat sich wacker geschlagen. Dann endlich Kilometer kurbeln über Norderstedt nach Quickborn und weiter über Pinneberg nach Uetersen. 



In der Rosenstadt Uetersen gibt's eigentlich nichts zu sehen ausser einen alten Turm.



Dann durch Moorrege in die Haseldorfer Marsch. 



Mittlerweile war ich vier Stunden mit permanenten Gegenwind unterwegs. Jetzt muss sich doch was ändern. Ab dem Pinnausperrwerk konnte ich dann mit 11-54 Richtung Hetlinger Schanze fliegen.



Ich wurde immer kritisch beäugt. 



Oooch niedlich oder Hmmm lecker...?



Die höchsten Strommasten Europas mit 227 Metern. 



Ab Wedel ging es dann wieder am Elbwanderweg zurück. 



Zwischendurch noch ein Schiff der Hurtigroute auf der Elbe gesehen.



Gehört doch in die Fjorde des norwegischen Blaulings?
Das Faltrad von Bernds ist für mich eine gute Alternative zum Tourenrad. Die Federung hinten ist sehr angenehm, die Gabel bei über 100 km etwas hart. Kurz: Es wird mit dem Klapprad noch mehr Touren geben.


----------



## Steff2250 (15. Mai 2022)

Heut mal mit meinem neuen Reiserrad unterwegs gewesen 

 .... über Schotterwege mit wenig Höhenmeter 

 .. die Niedersachsen und ihre Pferde ......

 .. in ein kleines Örtchen mit schönen Fachwerk Häusern ....

 .... und viel viel Wasser  ....

 .. auf der Rücktour am Kanal lang ......

 .... leider kann man den Kanal nicht durchgängig einseitig befahren ... also Seitenwechsel ..

 ....die Nolte Meyer Brücke .. ein Kunstwerk aus Beton und Stahl .....

 .... 105 Km bei genialen Wetter haben richtig Spaß gemacht ....
liegt aber bestimmt auch am Bike 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## DerHackbart (17. Mai 2022)

Erst ein bisschen durch den Wald...





Danach nur noch abhängen...


----------



## MLOutlaw (18. Mai 2022)

@useless
geile Tour, die muss ich mir merken.

Gruß von der Eiderstedt

leider wurde der Urlaub durch eine unschönen Abflug von Madame mit dem e-Modped unterbrochen
Tibiakopffraktur .... Weil die in SPO keine richtigen Radwege bauen können.


----------



## useless (22. Mai 2022)

Heute sind wir um die Kieler Förde geradelt mit dem Klapprad und zwei Gravel-Dingern....


Schönster norddeutscher Sommerhimmel und frisch gesiebter Sand



In Laboe gab es Waffeln, Fischbrötchen und Kaffee und warten auf die Fähre zum anderen Ufer 



Von Strande ging es dann wieder Richtung Süden 



über den ehemaligen Marine Stützpunkt Holtenau



Und dann sind wir zum Schluss noch am Thissenkai vorbei um schöne Segler zu bewundern



So oder ähnlich sah jeder Himmel über Häfen vor über 100 Jahren aus. 



Wäre zum Abschluss nicht noch völliges Bahnchaos angesagt wäre es ein perfekter Tag. Ich freu mich schon aufs 9€ Ticket....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (22. Mai 2022)

Die Kieler Förde: von oll bis doll alles vorhanden - ich vermisse sie
Mit dem Fördedampfer einmal längs ist auch immer ein Tageshöhepunkt, selbst für die leidenschaftslosesten Locals.
Danke Dir für's mitnehmen


----------



## Andy_29 (25. Mai 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Kleine Sundowner Runde um Futter für die Hasen zu sammeln...





Bener schrieb:


> Kleine Sundowner Runde um Futter für die Hasen *Kaninchen* zu sammeln...
> Korrigiert! ☝️


Karnickel !

Korrektur korrigiert.


----------



## dennis.haag (27. Mai 2022)

Rheinradweg


----------



## olev (28. Mai 2022)

Gestern die SUP-Saison gestartet. Zuerst Schwertransport zum See



Aufpumpen




Rumpaddeln 




Chillen




Mittagspause




... und natürlich die Käsefüsse verbrannt.


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## hotep (29. Mai 2022)

😳





gefunden hier:









						r/Fahrrad - Hab grad nen Engländer auf der Durchreise getroffen.
					

258 votes and 29 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## flott.weg (4. Juni 2022)

Mein neuer alter Gazelle Randonneur. Neuer Lack. Komplett neu aufgebaut. Erste Ausfahrt.......


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (9. Juni 2022)

Einmal von Mittelfranken über den Fernpass an den Gardasee und über den Brenner zurück.


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juni 2022)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Einmal von Mittelfranken über den Fernpass an den Gardasee und über den Brenner zurück.
> Anhang anzeigen 1494622


Warum hast du vorn noch einen Gepäckträger dran?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2022)

desischrammbock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toto73_erlangen (9. Juni 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Warum hast du vorn noch einen Gepäckträger dran?


Berg hoch kamen die Taschen nach vorne


----------



## Rennkram (11. Juni 2022)

Radreise von Lübeck bis ins Elbsandsteingebirge, hauptsächlich auf dem Elberadweg. 17 Tage und ca 1000 km wobei ich auch mal paar Tage gewandert bin.


Das alte Trekkingrad hält ordendlich Gewicht aus, fährt sich aber wie aus Gummi 











Schöne Übernachtungsplätze










Ich bin natürlich den Radweg gefahren 





Am Arsch der Welt vermutliche Wolfspuren am Elbstrand. Fast so breit wie meine Fußspuren und sonst keinerlei Abdrücke. Auf der Karte war auch genau dort ein Rudel eingezeichnet. Hab lieber nen anderen Spot gesucht 





Finish bei Königstein. Hier bin ich noch 3 Tage gewandert. Tolle Gegend


----------



## Molucla (13. Juni 2022)

Mit dem Brompton mal wieder in die Niederlande zelten.


----------



## saaleblitz (15. Juni 2022)

Habe mir mal eine kleine Runde in der Stadt gegönnt… 25km quasi nur grün. Herrlich bei diesem Wetter!


----------



## saaleblitz (15. Juni 2022)

Ein Nachtrag noch aus dem Winter 2021, der mich aber nicht vom Radfahren abgehalten hat. Das Rad hat sich mit Marathon Plus tapfer durchgekämpft und wurde zum Dank danach einmal komplett zerlegt und neu gefettet und gereinigt.


----------



## ostseeracer (15. Juni 2022)




----------



## Balkanbiker (17. Juni 2022)

Familienzuwachs ist immer schön. Heute konnte ich das unerwartet gelieferte Yuba El Mundo abholen und gleich artgerecht nutzen (Schießscheibe für die Bogensportgruppe). Sogar der Transport aus der Stadt im Zug hat recht gut geklappt.


----------



## jalgrattad (17. Juni 2022)

Trendfarbe "Desert Storm"?


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. Juni 2022)

Aufkleber kommen noch. Und Sand passt gut zu bunt-lila! 🦄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (17. Juni 2022)

unterwegs im Gschnitztal mit meinem Neuzugang (das Rad, nicht die Frau im Hintergrund) 





Rahmengröße leider nicht ganz mein Geschmack, Farbgebung eher suboptimal für Grenzübertritte





wiegt dafür kaum etwas und fährt wie von selbst 





sorry für die abgeschnittene Bergspitze - da war ich zu sehr auf das Rad fixiert





schönes Wochenende!


----------



## ostseeracer (22. Juni 2022)




----------



## shellshock (22. Juni 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> unterwegs im Gschnitztal mit meinem Neuzugang (das Rad, nicht die Frau im Hintergrund)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer tolle Landschaften hast du auf dem Radar. Da geht einem das Herz auf.


----------



## hotep (22. Juni 2022)

Das freut mich! Mir übrigens auch.


----------



## 4lefanz (22. Juni 2022)




----------



## hotep (22. Juni 2022)

auch nicht übel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (24. Juni 2022)

Kleine Tour... waren feine 70km...sollte eigentlich regnen....aber nix


----------



## Papa76 (25. Juni 2022)

Kleine Morgenrunde im grauen Dortmund


----------



## dudsen (28. Juni 2022)

Le Tour Covid 💩 
























Geschafft, 42Km Rückweg inkl. Covid in 6 fü$&ing Std.


----------



## shibby68 (13. Juli 2022)

Feines Wetterchen genutzt. Wirkt auf den Bildern anders aber wir sind auch Rad gefahren 

U-we-Bi





Happy Place





Gönnierung


----------



## saaleblitz (13. Juli 2022)

Heute eine Runde mit dem Trekker am See gedreht… schönes Wetter trotz Wind.


----------



## saaleblitz (13. Juli 2022)

…und Montag eine mit dem Renner.


----------



## hotep (13. Juli 2022)

saaleblitz schrieb:


> …und Montag eine mit dem Renner.


Gute Idee, hab ich auch gemacht.





'Renner' ist hier vielleicht ein bisschen hochtrabend, für mich rennt es aber schnell genug.


----------



## lifty (13. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Gute Idee, hab ich auch gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1515977
> 
> ...


Ist doch ein geiles Gerät


----------



## saaleblitz (13. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Gute Idee, hab ich auch gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1515977
> 
> ...


Ist doch ein tolles Rad und sicherlich mehr Renner als meins….


----------



## hotep (14. Juli 2022)

saaleblitz schrieb:


> Ist doch ein tolles Rad und sicherlich mehr Renner als meins….


Da war doch nicht das Rad gemeint, sondern der Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (14. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Da war doch nicht das Rad gemeint, sondern der Fahrer



Wenn ich deine Touren nicht kennen würde, wäre mir ein blöder Witz eingefallen 

Renner oder Rentner ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hotep (14. Juli 2022)

goodie schrieb:


> Renner oder Rentner ?



Leider keins von beidem 😢


----------



## saaleblitz (17. Juli 2022)

Dank einiger beruflicher Verpflichtungen war dieses Wochenende Zeit für einige Radtouren an den Rand der goldenen Aue.
Die Region hier kann vor allem mit diversen Steigungen und auch Schotter aufwarten:





Die Straßen waren alle herrlich leer. Ein Abstecher führte mich zum letzten Überbleibsel des Zisterzienserklosters Sittichenbach.
Am Ziel angekommen gab es dann Arbeit und Vergnügen zugleich:




Die Rückfahrt ging über weitestgehend leere Landstraßen im Halbdunkel zurück, die Leistung der IQ-X am NaDy wusste ich da wieder einmal zu schätzen:




Beeindruckende Blicke boten sich:




Chemiebude Amsdorf in der Ferne:




Am Ende des Tages standen 60 schöne Kilometer auf der Uhr:




Samstag dann in die andere Richtung zur Querfurter Platte. Hier hebt und senkt sich die Landschaft schön, es gibt lustige gewundene Bergwege:




Vor allem aber kann man kilometerweit gradeaus (!) über Schotterwege ballern:




Wer hier also graveln will, ist mit der Region gut beraten.




Gute Fahrt allerseits!


----------



## 4lefanz (25. Juli 2022)

Wird Zeit, dass Winter wird, ich hab kein Bock mehr🥵 
Warum steht plötzlich Nokia in meinen Bildern?


----------



## shellshock (25. Juli 2022)

Ja, die Trockenheit zieht mächtig runter. Schlimm!


----------



## hotep (26. Juli 2022)

Hitzeflucht ins hinterste Pitztal - dank Gluthitze ganz ohne Gepäck - Pumpe, Flickzeug, Multitool, voilà





Der Bach ist sonst blaugrün, aber die Gletscherschmelze...





Kein Tiroler Dorf ohne Baukran





und kein Panorama ohne Hochspannungsleitung





Trotzdem ganz nett





Schön war's!


----------



## randinneur (26. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> ganz nett



Jaja. schon ganz nett😒


Herrje. Was fehlen mir jetzt die Berge.


----------



## dudsen (26. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Hitzeflucht ins hinterste Pitztal - dank Gluthitze ganz ohne Gepäck - Pumpe, Flickzeug, Multitool, voilà
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1523170
> 
> ...


Alles traumhaft @hotep, und was hast Du bitte für eine Kassette da drauf?


----------



## lifty (26. Juli 2022)

dudsen schrieb:


> Alles traumhaft @hotep, und was hast Du bitte für eine Kassette da drauf?


Mich würde die Ausstattung des Bikes allgemein interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (27. Juli 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Was fehlen mir jetzt die Berge.


Mein vollstes Verständnis! Ein paar Wochen ohne halte ich aus, dann werd ich grantig.



dudsen schrieb:


> was hast Du bitte für eine Kassette


Bolany 8fach 11-42 von Amazon. War ein Corona-Kauf, als nix gescheites erhältlich war. Stinkebillig, schaltet sich aber ganz gut. Zumindest im friction mode.



lifty schrieb:


> Mich würde die Ausstattung des Bikes allgemein interessieren.


Bitte gerne: 

Rahmen: Ishiwata 4fach konifiziert
Steuersatz: Tange Falcon - der einzig auffindbare mit 27mm Konus (und das war schwierig)
Vorbau: Nitto Technomic 130 mm
Lenker: unbekannt- Teilekiste
Griffe: Ergon Biokork
Sattel: Brooks Professional 
Sattelstütze: Kalloy 27,0
Naben: Shimano 600 Tricolor (wegen 130mm Einbaumaß)  
Felgen: Matrix Single Track Pro (Corona Notlösung)
Reifen: René Herse Humtulips Ridge 2,3 (die unverschämterweise nur 48 mm breit sind)
Schalthebel: Shimano Dura Ace 7700 x Paul Thumbie
Schaltwerk: Sachs New Success (weil es silbern ist, ein Shimano M700 war nicht aufzutreiben)
Innenlager: Shimano BB-M952
Kurbel: Shimano M730 
Kettenblatt: Garbaruk 34
Kette: Shimano HG 701 (die war grad da)
Pedale: MKS XC-III
Bremsen: Suntour XC Rollercam

Ursprünglich war es eine Beschäftigungstherapie im Lockdown. Das Rad gab's geschenkt, weil die Stütze und das Innenlager festsaßen. Auch sonst war nix mehr zu gebrauchen - das Rad war seit 1988 im Freien geparkt. 

Nur Rahmen, Gabel und Bremsen sind noch original. Außer Steuersatz, Pedale und Speichen hatte ich zum Glück alles auf Lager - es gab zu der Zeit ja nix kaufen.


----------



## jalgrattad (27. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Steuersatz: Tange Falcon - der einzig auffindbare mit 27mm Konus (und das war schwierig)


Hab dieses Jahr für mein 1992er Coldrock einen 27er Steuersatz mit Shogun-Label bei mtb-kult.de bekommen. Von dem Tange wußte ich nichts.


----------



## lifty (27. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Mein vollstes Verständnis! Ein paar Wochen ohne halte ich aus, dann werd ich grantig.
> 
> 
> Bolany 8fach 11-42 von Amazon. War ein Corona-Kauf, als nix gescheites erhältlich war. Stinkebillig, schaltet sich aber ganz gut. Zumindest im friction mode.
> ...



Hab ja hier auch noch ein altes Kuwahara Aries rum schwirren,  bin gespannt,  was da für ein Steuersatz rein kommt.  Zum Glück ist der originale noch vorhanden.
Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. Juli 2022)

Contec hat auch welche in 27.0 (natürlich nicht so schön klassisch, aber immerhin silber)


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juli 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der originale noch vorhanden.


Und intakt ☝️
Liegt daran, dass das Rad 15-20 Jahre nur rumstand. Der ganze Rost ist auch nur oberflächlich. Gekauft hab ich es damals aus erster Hand von einem Weinhändler aus BaWü oder so.


----------



## ArSt (28. Juli 2022)

Hier gibt es 1"-Steuersätze nach JIS-Norm: https://www.radgeber-brieselang.de/Steuersatz-Tange-Falcon-FL250C-1-222-/-300-/-270-silber-JIS
Und was von Tange nicht da ist, kann auf Nachfrage besorgt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnnck (28. Juli 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hier gibt es 1"-Steuersätze nach JIS-Norm: https://www.radgeber-brieselang.de/Steuersatz-Tange-Falcon-FL250C-1-222-/-300-/-270-silber-JIS
> Und was von Tange nicht da ist, kann auf Nachfrage besorgt werden.


Super shop... Richtig nette Leute auch!


----------



## dudsen (28. Juli 2022)

jnnck schrieb:


> Super shop... Richtig nette Leute auch!


Kann ich auch nur so bestätigen!


----------



## hotep (28. Juli 2022)

jnnck schrieb:


> Super shop... Richtig nette Leute auch!


Stimmt! Da hab ich meinen Falcon her. 

Leider versenden die aber wegen irgendwelchen Verpackungsvorschriften nicht ins ferne Österreich. Zumindest nicht, als ich bestellt habe.


----------



## hotep (28. Juli 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Hab ja hier auch noch ein altes Kuwahara Aries


Das finde ich noch schöner als mein Lion, vor allem die Gabel!

Cantilever sind auch unkomplizierter als Rollercam. Die gehen zwar gut, es lassen sich aber weder Schutzbleche noch Frontrack montieren.


----------



## Kunstrasen (28. Juli 2022)

In der Bretagne um den Golf von Morbihan gefahren. Da mussten wir auch über den Atlantik. Std Räder und Gepäck sind im Boot.


----------



## thousand-hands (28. Juli 2022)

Letzten Freitag bin ich mit den RE57 von DO aus ins Sauerland gefahren und von dort aus zurück über den Möhnesee nach DO. Am Morgen Nieselregen und viel Matsch, am Nachmittag wurde es dann sonniger.


----------



## useless (6. August 2022)

Neulich Sonntags: Mir war langweilig. Freundin zum wandern in den Alpen und ich allein zuhause. Die letzten beiden Tage gefühlt 250 km Mounty gefahren. Und darussen war es drückend. Was soll mann sonst in der Nähe der Ostsee machen als baden zu gehen. Also Bernds eierlegende Wollmilchsau gepackt und los Richtugn Travemünde. Zuerst durch Dänischburg und Seetz vorbei durch den Wald


 Herrliches dahingleiten durchs schättige. Dann kurz vor Pöggendorf noch ein olles Grab angeschaut



Alles grau in grau, wie das Rad



Ankunft in Travemünde an der klassisch norddeutschen Backsteinkirche



Leider war Travemünde nicht ganz so attraktiv. Es lag eine Sondermüllverbrennungsanlage von Hapag Loyd vor Anker. In Sachen Nachhaltigkeit haben die Leute nix dazu gelernt ("Man kann sich ja nicht alles verbieten lassen")



Dafür kreuzte auf der Überfahrt zum Privall was schönes altes



Und dann natürlich die Passat, mittlerweile umgeben von einer Luxusferiensiedlung



Und dann ging es auf den Ostseeradwanderweg in seiner vollen Schönheit und Leere















Bei Klütz dann doch noch mal an den Strand wegen des eigentlichen Vorhabens den durchgeschwitzten Körper mit Wasser zu benetzten. 



Dann ging es nicht langsam wieder zurück



Kleine Kaffeepause mit Blick auf die Ostsee



Und dann das letzte Stück nach Tarvemünde



Dann noch ein letzter sehnsüchtiger Blick in Richtung Ostsee für eine schönen Tag auf den Faltrad



Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen den Klützer Winkel auf dem Ostsseradwanderweg abzufahren. Es ist selbst am Sonntag leer, die Strecke ist bestens ausgebaut und lässt sich super fahren, ist abwechslungsreich und man kommt sich vor "als wennste fliiiegst..."!


----------



## µ_d (6. August 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Neulich Sonntags: Mir war langweilig. Freundin zum wandern in den Alpen und ich allein zuhause. Die letzten beiden Tage gefühlt 250 km Mounty gefahren. Und darussen war es drückend. Was soll mann sonst in der Nähe der Ostsee machen als baden zu gehen. Also Bernds eierlegende Wollmilchsau gepackt und los Richtugn Travemünde. Zuerst durch Dänischburg und Seetz vorbei durch den Wald
> Anhang anzeigen 1529301 Herrliches dahingleiten durchs schättige. Dann kurz vor Pöggendorf noch ein olles Grab angeschaut
> Anhang anzeigen 1529303
> Alles grau in grau, wie das Rad
> ...


Schöne tour. Zum Sondermüll: Schiffe dürfen im Bereich der Ostsee und Nordsee inklusive Ärmelkanal nur Diesel mit einem Schwefelanteil von maximal 0,1% verbrennen es sei denn sie haben aufwändige Abgasreinigungssysteme (welche aber nicht verbreitet sind). Kreuzfahrten sind trotzdem Mist.


----------



## yellowmug (7. August 2022)

gestern sind wir auf eine geburtstagsfeier nach südostthüringen gefahren und damit konnte ich den neuen gepäckträger ausprobieren. man erkennt, dass er (fast) eine kopie von einem teil aus den usa ist. ich wollte etwas dezentes mit einer breiteren auflagefläche haben, weil ich dafür eine tasche nähen möchte, wie die von tailfin, die nicht zu breit baut.
am dienstag mit dem biegen und schweißen angefangen. vorvorgestern fertig geschweißt und lackiert, gestern gefahren. bisher super.
das wetter war schön. leider war das vorderrad über nacht platt und ich konnte es nicht mehr dicht bekommen. muss auf dem rückweg zum bahnhof und vom bahnhof schieben. ich hatte aber gute gesellschaft und es war schön.
ich hoffe, dass euch die bilder gute laune machen.


----------



## Angemalt (8. August 2022)

Erst ma schön am Main entlang...


..dann den Schwanberg gesehen...

..und rauf auf den Schwanberg...kein Spass mit dem Rad bei der wärme, aber die Aussicht..

....seht ihr da auch Gozilla oder ist es einfach zu warm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saaleblitz (9. August 2022)

Heute war ich mit dem gelben Wunder mal auf Rügen (9-Euro-Ticket sei dank!).



Dabei fiel auf 50km, die in dieser Zeit möglich waren, vor allem das Fazit, dass die Südspitze Rügens vor allem staubig und mit schönen Gravelpisten gesegnet ist…


----------



## asco1 (13. August 2022)

Krankheitsbedingt konnte ich jetzt fast ein Jahr keine größeren Touren fahren.
Heute hats mich dann gepackt und ich bin mit nem Kumpel los.





















Daa ganze wurde dann doch länger, als geplant. Ich hab es - trotz nicht vorhandener Kondition und trotz suboptimalem Sattel doch gepackt.









						Fahrradtour | Fahrradtour | Komoot
					

Sebastian hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 51,0 km | Dauer: 06:45 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Ich kuschle mich jetzt in meinen Schlafsack und verkrieche mich in mein Zelt.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Angemalt (17. August 2022)

Gestern mal wieder los zu nem kleinen Overnighter. Alles ins Bullit geschmissen und zu nem Trekkingplatz ca.50km entfernt im Steigerwald.
Von Waldautobahn bis Trail, schnelle Abfahrten und Schnellweg mit Rückensonne alles dabei.


----------



## DerHackbart (17. August 2022)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder los zu nem kleinen Overnighter. Alles ins Bullitt geschmissen und zu nem Trekkingplatz ca.50km entfernt im Steigerwald.
> Von Waldautobahn bis Trail, schnelle Abfahrten und Schnellweg mit Rückensonne alles dabei.
> Anhang anzeigen 1535198Anhang anzeigen 1535199Anhang anzeigen 1535200Anhang anzeigen 1535201Anhang anzeigen 1535202Anhang anzeigen 1535203Anhang anzeigen 1535204Anhang anzeigen 1535205



Das Bullit, der T5 California unter den Bikepacking Bikes. 

😃


----------



## ostseeracer (18. August 2022)




----------



## Rrudi (19. August 2022)

Bei kleineren Touren mit Frau nutze ich das Hercules Alassio.
Ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf Rucksack. Darum dann mein erstes Rad mit Blechen und Gepäckträger. 1X11 reicht hier im Norden um Lüneburg aus. Mittlerweile nehme ich das Rad auch mit in den Urlaub. Hab damals nur den Rahmen in den KA gefunden und mir aufgebaut wie ich es brauchte.
Fährt sich angenehm, obwohl der Rahmen gerne paar Zentimeter mehr haben dürfte.


----------



## shibby68 (19. August 2022)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder los zu nem kleinen Overnighter. Alles ins Bullit geschmissen und zu nem Trekkingplatz ca.50km entfernt im Steigerwald.
> Von Waldautobahn bis Trail, schnelle Abfahrten und Schnellweg mit Rückensonne alles dabei.


genialst. frage mich immer wieder weshalb sich alle zig taschen ans gravel tüddeln wenn bikepacking mit dem lasti so gut geht


----------



## Antriebsstoff (19. August 2022)

Rrudi schrieb:


> Darum dann mein erstes Rad mit Blechen und Gepäckträger.


Was ist das denn für ein Gepäckträger? Ich suche nämlich auch noch einen kleinen, unauffälligen GT.


----------



## Rrudi (19. August 2022)

Antriebsstoff schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Gepäckträger? Ich suche nämlich auch noch einen kleinen, unauffälligen GT.


Das ist der hier:








						Cube RFR CMPT Universal Gepäckträger schwarz günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Cube RFR CMPT Universal Gepäckträger schwarz ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (20. August 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> genialst. frage mich immer wieder weshalb sich alle zig taschen ans gravel tüddeln wenn bikepacking mit dem lasti so gut geht


Ich nutze meine Taschen fürs Gravelbike tatsächlich so gut wie fast gar nicht mehr.


----------



## shibby68 (20. August 2022)

Nix grosses aber sehr Happy


----------



## Andy_29 (23. August 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> frage mich immer wieder weshalb sich alle zig taschen ans gravel tüddeln wenn bikepacking mit dem lasti so gut geht


Wer hat schon mal eben ein Lastenrad rumstehen.


----------



## Spezi66 (23. August 2022)

Ja, es steht herum









Möchte jemand? Komplett oder auch nur der Adapter


----------



## meinhardon (23. August 2022)

Vati schleppt das Equipment zum Strand. Hat ja auch die dicksten Schenkel.









Schön war's.


----------



## EmDoubleU (23. August 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Vati schleppt das Equipment zum Strand. Hat ja auch die dicksten Schenkel.
> Anhang anzeigen 1538632Anhang anzeigen 1538633Anhang anzeigen 1538634Anhang anzeigen 1538635
> Schön war's.



Schönes Tarp - definitiv cooler als diese ganzen Strandmuscheln. Magst du mal sagen, was das für eins ist? 👋


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (23. August 2022)

Strandwerk heißt das Produkt. Meine Frau schwört drauf. Ich liege unter einem Sonnensegel, was einen Bruchteil davon gekostet hat vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## BigJohn (24. August 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Strandwerk heißt das Produkt. Meine Frau schwört drauf. Ich liege unter einem Sonnensegel, was einen Bruchteil davon gekostet hat vor 15 Jahren.


Sind diese Säcke fest verbunden oder gibts sowas auch einzeln?


----------



## meinhardon (25. August 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sind diese Säcke fest verbunden oder gibts sowas auch einzeln?


Das ist kein Tarp, also auch nicht regendicht. Es ist ein seeehr dehnbarer Stoff. Die Säcke werden mit Sand gefüllt, langgezogen und danach nur die Stützen drunter gestellt, dann steht es von selbst, ohne weitere Abspannleinen. Dauer eine Minute.


----------



## shibby68 (1. September 2022)

Gute Zeit mit dem Sohnemann


----------



## shibby68 (11. September 2022)

Beste Zeit mit dem Nachwuchs


----------



## hotep (22. September 2022)

Die Tage werden kürzer, die nächste Kaltfront ist auch schon im anrollen. Also nix wie raus aus der Bude!

Aber bitte mit ausreichend Sicherheitsabstand zur Brennerautobahn - hier die Europabrücke





Bei der ersten Gelegenheit raus aus dem verkehrsgeplagten Wipptal (im Hintergrund die Kalkkögel)





und schon ist man im Stubaital - der Gletscher ist Neuschnee sei Dank auch endlich wieder mal weiß





am Heimweg hübsche Ausblicke auf das angezuckerte Karwendelgebirge





und leider viel zu schnell (blöder Rennlenker) wieder in Innsbrooklyn 





Und all das dank modernster Gravel-Technologie in gerade mal ein paar Stunden 





Beste Grüße aus Tirol!


----------



## ArSt (23. September 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Und all das dank modernster Gravel-Technologie


Gravel-Bikes sieht man aber auch recht selten mit Rahmenschaltern, Cantis und XTR Schaltung.


----------



## DerHackbart (23. September 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


> Gravel-Bikes sieht man aber auch recht selten mit Rahmenschaltern, Cantis und XTR Schaltung.


Selber Schuld!


----------



## hotep (23. September 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Selber Schuld!


Genau!


----------



## olev (2. Oktober 2022)

Endlich auch mal wieder eine kleine Runde gefahren 😊

Mit Hund





zum Grillieren. Nach einer Woche gefühlten Dauerregens ist es gar nicht so einfach, das Feuer in Gang zu bringen.




Doch dem Moos passt die Feuchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (2. Oktober 2022)

War heute mal wieder unterwegs mit viel Gerümpel.


----------



## Balkanbiker (15. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal in Schwammerlmission unterwegs:


----------



## stahlinist (15. Oktober 2022)

Fichtenplantage - perfektes Braunkappenrevier


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Oktober 2022)

Endlich wieder ein Lastenrad im Haus…


----------



## hotep (22. Oktober 2022)

Im Oktober ist mir immer nach Veränderung (Stichwort Oktoberrevolution). Da hilft nur Radfahren.

Letztes Jahr um die Zeit fuhren wir durch die Dolomiten nach Venedig, das war genial. Also sind wir heuer in Venedig gestartet.





Von dort auf kleinen Sträßchen und Pfaden an der menschenleeren Adria entlang













Bis an die Lagune von Comacchio













Da gab es sogar Flamingos (sorry für die schwache Bildqualität..)





auf kleinen Wegen um die Lagune herum





bis zum Hafen von Ravenna, wo wir unsere Boliden landeinwärts lenkten





Von da ging es über den Apennin - vor lauter auf und ab kam ich kaum zum fotografieren





Florenz von oben (blöder Dunst..)





Florenz von unten (so viele Leute...)





Nix wie raus aus dem Getümmel!





Auf kleinen Sträßchen und Wegen





Mehr Bilder lässt mich der boshafte Server leider nicht laden : (

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## hotep (22. Oktober 2022)

und weiter geht's auf kleine Straßen und Wegen





durch die schöne Toskana





Straßensperre kurz vor Cortona zwecks 'Festa della Castagna'





inklusive Chianina-Rinder (weltgrößte Rinderrasse). Wer mal eine Bistecca alla Fiorentina gegessen hat, kennt die (armen) Viecher





Große Motoren gab's auch: 7.300 ccm 1-Zylinder 2-Takt mit Glühkopfzündung - Lanz Bulldog a la Italiana





Die letzten Kilometer nach Cortona waren steil..





und steiler





Arrivederci Toskana!









Ciao Umbria!





Im Anflug auf Asissi





San Francesco abends vor unserer Terrasse 





Und weiter Richtung Süden





vorbei an soundsovielen Hügelstädten

















Und wohin jetzt? Ah ja, rechts unten beim Steuerrohr steht's ja





50 km vor dem Ziel hat es dann doch noch geregnet. Auch egal, dann halt so:





Man beachte die Steckdosen für E-Bikes!

Und wieder Ladehemmung. Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## hotep (22. Oktober 2022)

Zuletzt noch die Beweisfotos: Spanische Treppe





Vatikan mit Petersdom





Petersdom vom Hotelzimmer 





Kolloseum





Am Tiber-Radweg (der durch ganz Rom führt)





Und arrivedercí, Roma!





Perfekter Herbsturlaub! Nächstes Jahr Rom - Neapel, sagt die Frau Gemahlin.


----------



## navidoppel (22. Oktober 2022)

Dein silbernes Katarga ist der Grund warum ich immer mal wieder nach nem Katarga Ausschau halte. So einfach und schick.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal wieder eine Waldrunde mit dem Langholzlaster 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotep (23. Oktober 2022)

navidoppel schrieb:


> nach nem Katarga Ausschau halte



Hier hast Du gute Chancen:



			https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/marktplatz/fahrraeder-radsport-4525?sfId=9330696d-2049-4245-850b-ae59f8cff801&rows=25&isNavigation=true&keyword=katarga
		


Oft auch zu vernünftigen Preisen.

Ah ja, und danke für die Blumen!


----------



## firefly27 (23. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal wieder artgerecht bewegt...


----------



## stahlinist (1. November 2022)

Spazierfahrt in den Sonnenuntergang und im Ruhepuls 






Allerheiligen bei allerbestem Wetter


----------



## hotep (1. November 2022)

Kleine Halloween Runde mit neuem Sattel





Meine Frau sagt, der sieht aus wie ein alter Linoleumfußboden





Ich fürchte, sie hat wieder mal recht 





Der Sitzkomfort ist auch wie auf einem Linoleumfußboden - dafür kostet er fast doppelt so viel wie ein Brooks 😖


----------



## friederjohannes (6. November 2022)

Doppelfunktion: Lastenradkiste und Bildbeschreibung.


----------



## hotep (6. November 2022)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Bildbeschreibung


Mainhattan Transfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (19. November 2022)

Das erste Mal mit dem Rad über mehrere Tage unterwegs. Aus dem Ruhrgebiet in die Schweiz.
Eine sehr interessante Erfahrung mit einigen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (20. November 2022)

Das Wetter hat es heute Nachmittag doch nochmal gut gemeint 😊






PS: Und lege es nie auf die Seite vom Schaltwerk ab...😬


----------



## bin_kein_MTBler (27. November 2022)

Heute vor den kommenden grauen Tagen zum letzten Mal Sonne pur. -1 bis +6°C. Bin eine meiner Standardstrecken gefahren. Erst mal raus aus München durchs hässliche Grünwald und zur Ludwigshöhe hochgekeucht.




Kurzer Verschnauf- und Alpenpanoramablick, runter nach Deining, auf Nebenstraßen zur Gravelmatschstrecke zwischen Egling und Ascholding (wenn's wärmer ist begegnet man höchstens Ebike-Opas, aber keinen Gravellern). Einige Fischweiher.




Via Tattenkofener Brücke über die Isar an ehemaligen Bunkeranlagen und Munitionsfabriken der Nazizeit vorbei...




(im Bild links oben)
... auf Betonwegen (erinnern mich an die DDR-Transitautobahn nach Westberlin) nach Geretsried. 
Sonniger Aufwärm-Fensterplatz mit Blick aufs Rad beim Griechen. Wieder mal zu viel bestellt. 🤰







Schweineröllchen, gefüllt mit Schafkäse, Pommes, Salat und Ofenkartoffel in Öl. 
Zum Glück ging's dann mit voller Wampe isarabwärts durch die Pupplinger Au und am Isarkanal leicht bergab.



Im Schatten auch am Nachmittag noch Rauhreif. 



Licht und Schatten bei tiefstehender Sonne. 



Kurz vor dem Anstieg nach Straßlach. 
Und dann im Bogen um Grünwald durch den Forst nach Hause. 




Nebel und abnehmender Mond (leider auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen).


----------



## Altmetal (29. November 2022)

bin_kein_MTBler schrieb:


> Bin eine meiner Standardstrecken gefahren.


Schöne Tour  
Was hast Du denn eigentlich alles in den beiden Ortliebs mitgeschleppt?


----------



## bin_kein_MTBler (29. November 2022)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Schöne Tour
> Was hast Du denn eigentlich alles in den beiden Ortliebs mitgeschleppt?


Danke 😊. Die rechte Tasche ist gefüllt mit Werkzeug, Schlauch und kleiner Standpumpe sowie einer Regenhose, Regenhandschuhen und einem alten Fleecepullover (alt und voluminös). Wahrscheinlich gehöre ich zu den Leuten, die einen Regenschirm mitnehmen, damit die Sonne scheint. Schloss, Wasserflasche und Kleinzeug der linken Tasche hätte ich zur Not noch in die rechte Tasche stopfen können, aber dann wären die Lebkuchen zerdrückt worden. An Nichtsonntagen kommen die Einkäufe (Brot etc.) in die linke Tasche.


----------



## Triturbo (3. Dezember 2022)

Die erste Wintertour ist abgeschlossen, Hängematte wird bei Minusgraden schwierig, aber ist machbar. Das Packster hat wieder super Dienste geleistet, dieses Wetter ist für mich einfach ein Traum.


----------



## Angemalt (4. Dezember 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Die erste Wintertour ist abgeschlossen, Hängematte wird bei Minusgraden schwierig, aber ist machbar. Das Packster hat wieder super Dienste geleistet, dieses Wetter ist für mich einfach ein Traum.


Snugpack Cocoon is wenn es richtig kalt wird echt super.


----------



## dominik_bsl (4. Dezember 2022)

@Triturbo Dein Gepäck sieht aus, als hättest Du das Brennholz mitgenommen? 😀


----------



## Triturbo (5. Dezember 2022)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Snugpack Cocoon is wenn es richtig kalt wird echt super.



Danke für den Tipp! Aber ich denke, ich probiere das nächste mal ein Zelt 



dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Dein Gepäck sieht aus, als hättest Du das Brennholz mitgenommen? 😀



Tatsächlich habe ich eine Tasche voll trockenes Holz mitgehabt, weil ich mir unsicher war, ob ich ein Feuer mit dem nassen Holz anbekomme  Und hier noch ne dicke Winterjacke als Backup, da noch der große Schlafsack, light Bikepacking sieht anders aus.


----------



## drWalliser (10. Dezember 2022)

Der Gravelfaden gleicht momentan eher einem Laberfaden - da komme ich doch gerne mal wieder hier zu Besuch.

Unsexiest Bike alive 😅































Im Schnee fahren ist einfach eine feine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (10. Dezember 2022)

drWalliser schrieb:


> Der Gravelfaden gleicht momentan eher einem Laberfaden - da komme ich doch gerne mal wieder hier zu Besuch.


Na dann, lass uns labern (  ): welchen Reifen vertraust Du Dich hier auf den Bildern an?


----------



## bin_kein_MTBler (10. Dezember 2022)

drWalliser schrieb:


> Der Gravelfaden gleicht momentan eher einem Laberfaden - da komme ich doch gerne mal wieder hier zu Besuch.
> 
> Unsexiest Bike alive 😅
> Anhang anzeigen 1599961
> ...


Ich finde das Rad sexy 😀.
Darf ich fragen, in welcher tollen Gegend du unterwegs warst?
Nachtrag: Zu spät gelesen, Wallis?


----------



## hotep (11. Dezember 2022)

drWalliser schrieb:


> Im Schnee fahren ist einfach eine feine Sache



Wenn genug Schnee da ist schon


----------



## drWalliser (11. Dezember 2022)

bin_kein_MTBler schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, in welcher tollen Gegend du unterwegs warst?


Das ist rund um Savièse. Da hat es viele hübsche Strässchen und Feldwege für feine kleine Runden. Und Eisbademöglichkeiten hat es auch 🥶😍



bin_kein_MTBler schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rad sexy 😀.


Du hast recht, so übel ist es nicht 😊 Es ist halt das arme Aluschwein für die Misttouren: Regen, versalzte Strassen, Schwerlasttransport. Bei den Touren wie heute würde ich mir einen Damenrahmen wünschen - für den schnellen und sicheren Abgang bei Eisrutschern 😅



stahlinist schrieb:


> Na dann, lass uns labern (  ): welchen Reifen vertraust Du Dich hier auf den Bildern an?


Das ist der Wintertour von Veloplus. Klar, mit dem schleiche und eiere ich auf den gezeigten Strecken mit grösster Vorsicht rum. Aber für den schwarzgeräumten Weg zur Arbeit ist er tipptopp, und für eine gelegentliche Eiszunge oder Schneeschmiere reicht er völlig.


----------



## hotep (12. Dezember 2022)

Die Straßen versalzen, aber zu wenig Schnee für Wintersport...

Da hilft nur Blödsinn:





Zwischen Brettern, statt auf den Brettern





Aber Hauptsache draußen









Schöne Woche euch allen!


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Dezember 2022)

Unterwegs beim Brötchen holen...🥰










LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2022)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> (...) PS: Und lege es nie auf die Seite vom Schaltwerk ab...😬


Ja, denn die Antriebsseite muss schliesslich ins Bild ☝️

Als es vor zwei Wochen mal den Schnee hatte ...


----------



## Balkanbiker (24. Dezember 2022)

Paar Pakete wegbringen:


----------



## stahlinist (24. Dezember 2022)

Go for it, @Balkanbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (24. Dezember 2022)

Ok, bei der nächsten Sammelbestellung einer Kickstartergeschichte dann.
Das hier sind rund 25 JackTheBikeRack Träger auf dem Weg zur Post.


----------



## stahlinist (26. Dezember 2022)

Klois Ründle zom Feschde - beschde













No' än scheene Reschd vom Feschd fir älle


----------



## bugxx (28. Dezember 2022)

*Moin! 
mit dem Rad zur Arbeit *



*Gudereit 1972*


----------



## maxelsha (31. Dezember 2022)

Bei diesem Super Wetter 18 Grad und Sonnenschein musste ich eine Runde drehen😁


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Januar 2023)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Paar Pakete wegbringen:


Heute mal nur eines (aber auch ein JackTheBikeRack). Immer dem Weg des Wassers folgend auf der Flucht vor dem Wintergrau zur Fuggerstadt:




Wasser rechts (See)




Wasser links (Lech, oder was davon übrig ist)…








Und etwas Stadtfeeling für das Landei:




Bevor es nach erfolgreicher Übergabe wieder zurück ging durch den Siebentischwald:




Und wieder über den am meisten verbauten Fluss Bayerns Richtung Heimat:




Prost!


----------



## bugxx (Samstag um 01:45)

Kommt mir bekannt vor
Der Wald heißt aber : Siebentischwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (Samstag um 17:29)

Schutzbleche bestellt bei Bike24  🤣


----------



## µ_d (Samstag um 17:34)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Schutzbleche bestellt bei Bike24  🤣
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1615387


Besser so als andersrum. Ich hatte mal irgendwo welche bestellt und die hatte der nette Lagerarbeiter einfach auf halb gefaltet damit sie in den Karton passen...


----------



## a.nienie (Samstag um 17:40)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Schutzbleche bestellt bei Bike24  🤣
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1615387


würdest Du der die das xtra cycle nochmal kaufen?


----------



## nightwolf (Samstag um 17:44)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würdest Du der die das xtra cycle nochmal kaufen?


Naja fuer mich war das die einzige sinnvolle Option
600 irgendwas fuer den Umbausatz und ansonsten Reste aus dem Keller verwenden.
Ein echtes Lastenrad fuer keine Ahnung wie teuer haette ich mir sicher nicht gekauft. Ein Surly Big Dummy ist ja fast dasselbe in 'an einem Stueck' fuer entsprechend Mehrpreis (wenn man ueberhaupt eines bekommt).
Von daher ja, und schade dass es das Trumm nicht mehr gibt  😢

Auch benutze ich das Rad ja als 'Experimentierwiese'.
Es hat Plusbereifung, 1x8 Antrieb, Tubeless obwohl nix dafuer ausgelegt ist, ... 

Edit: Hab Link ergaenzt usw.


----------



## Balkanbiker (Samstag um 19:06)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würdest Du der die das xtra cycle nochmal kaufen?


Ich hatte eines nur kurz im Einsatz weil unerwartet das Longtail lieferbar war. Ich finde es aber echt gut durchdacht und perfekt um für möglichst wenig Geld jedes Rad in Lastenrad zu verwandeln.


----------



## a.nienie (Samstag um 19:22)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte eines nur kurz im Einsatz weil unerwartet das Longtail lieferbar war. Ich finde es aber echt gut durchdacht und perfekt um für möglichst wenig Geld jedes Rad in Lastenrad zu verwandeln.


das kit kostet aktuell immer noch stolze 650euro

aber natürlich ist ein surly big dummy oder die ute von kona auch teurer.


----------



## 4lefanz (Samstag um 19:31)

Ist doch im Grunde ein sehr großer Gepäckträger?
Was ist der Vorteil zu einem Hänger?


----------



## Balkanbiker (Samstag um 19:57)

4lefanz schrieb:


> Ist doch im Grunde ein sehr großer Gepäckträger?
> Was ist der Vorteil zu einem Hänger?


Damit kannst du z.B. auch bis 3 Kinder oder 1-2 Erwachsene transportieren.


----------



## 4lefanz (Samstag um 19:59)

Ok, daran dachte ich nicht, danke.


----------



## Altmetal (Samstag um 20:30)

Hat genau gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (Montag um 22:16)

Letzte Woche stand unsere traditionelle Skitourenwoche an. Mangels Schnee entschieden wir uns, die Winterausrüstung zu Hause zu lassen und sind stattdessen mit dem Velo angereist.





Statt Ski- gab es andere Touren:




Einmal hat man mich zum Käsekaufen geschickt. Da machte ich einen Umweg auf dem Rückweg.




Da kam ich auch bei der einzigen geöffneten Piste im Skigebiet vorbei.




Ende Woche wurde das Wetter besser und die Touren toller.










Oben ging es zu Fuss bis zum Gipfel.











Am Tag darauf gab's einen weiteren Gipfel (den oben rechts im Bild oben).












Wieder zu Fuss zum Gipfel.




Und per Velo wieder zurück.







Am letzten Tag noch eine Velotour.








Am Abreisetag endlich Schnee 




Aber nur zuoberst.


----------



## randinneur (Montag um 22:27)

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich behaupten die Schweiz ist gar nicht real. 😲


----------



## Balkanbiker (Montag um 22:55)

randinneur schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich behaupten die Schweiz ist gar nicht real.


So geht es mir auch.
Deshalb fahre ich jetzt regelmäßig hin um mich zu vergewissern, dass es sie tatsächlich gibt. Wohl dem der dort Freunde hat!


----------



## olev (Dienstag um 08:39)

Ich mag betriebsblind sein, aber was unterscheidet meine Fotos von letzter Woche von Fotos, die auch in Bayern oder Österreich hätten aufgenommen werden können?


----------



## DeliriumTrails (Dienstag um 10:14)

Ahhhh, ihr seid die 33er Veloroute gefahren, geht hinter meiner Wohnung vorbei . Allerdings noch nicht so schön wie auf deinem Fotos. Ist noch im ersten Drittel de 120km 😅

Das Jahr dann mal durchfahren bis auf Wildhaus, steht schon seit 4 Jahren auf meiner Liste.

wie immer,  Touristen sehen wieder alles und kennen sich noch besser aus 😂

Der eine fährt ins Ruhrgebiet für die Halden-Industrie-Graveltour und freut sich das endlich mal was los ist
Und andere geniessen die Ruhe in den Bergen

wo anders muss ja immer schöner sein 👍


----------



## Balkanbiker (Dienstag um 11:50)

olev schrieb:


> aber was unterscheidet meine Fotos von letzter Woche von Fotos, die auch in Bayern oder Österreich hätten aufgenommen werden können?


Die Berge sind höher, das Gras ist grüner, der Himmel blauer und immer fährt irgendwo in dieser scheinbar perfekten Landschaft ein kleiner roter Zug zwischen den sanften Hügeln und den glitzernden Seen durch, ganz genau wie in einer Modelleisenbahnwelt. Man sollte halt nicht z.B. ins Aargau fahren, da dmpfen zu viele AKWs.

Ohne Schmarrn, ich bin in erster Linie in den bay. Alpen unterwegs, und das sehr gerne, aber an Österreich oder die Schweiz kommt das halt nicht ran. Zu wenig Berge für zu viele Leute hier.

Ach ja, warum holt man Käse in der Schweiz in kleinen Packungen? Das geht doch einfacher:


----------



## olev (Dienstag um 23:11)

die Aargauer Atomkraftwerke sieht man auch von uns aus. So etwa beim Jahresendbiwak.




Heut hingegen hab ich den Nachmittag frei genommen, den mageren Neuschnee genutzt und wieder zu den Churfirsten geblickt.




An- und Abreise natürlich mit dem Rad. Und weil es gegen Abend Glatteis gab auf der Strasse, musste ich eben ausweichen.





Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ach ja, warum holt man Käse in der Schweiz in kleinen Packungen? Das geht doch einfacher:
> Anhang anzeigen 1617116


Du hast recht, ich wurde für meinen Einkauf dann auch gerügt.



DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> wo anders muss ja immer schöner sein 👍


Das stimmt. Ich erfuhr vor zwei Jahren die westlichen bayerischen Alpen bis zum Karwendel mit dem Rad und fand das mindestens so schön wie bei uns, v.a. wilder.



DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Ahhhh, ihr seid die 33er Veloroute gefahren, geht hinter meiner Wohnung vorbei . Allerdings noch nicht so schön wie auf deinem Fotos. Ist noch im ersten Drittel de 120km 😅


Nicht wirklich nur zT hat es zufällige Überschneidungen gegeben. Es gibt allerdings bessere Routen, um von Winterthur nach Wildhaus zu kommen als das Hörnli Bike. Und ich würde auch eher in die andere Richtung fahren, das spart Höhenmeter.


----------



## stahlinist (Dienstag um 23:47)

Radl&Rodel
You lucky bstrd


----------



## BigJohn (Mittwoch um 10:51)

Der Schneeanzug ist ja geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (Mittwoch um 22:00)

Der Anzug ist bei Neuschnee leider nötig. Der Schnee verklebt sonst am Schnauzerfell und die Schneeparty wäre nach 10min vorbei. 2-3 Tage nach dem Schneefall hat sich der Schnee umgewandelt und bleibt nicht mehr kleben.


----------

